# 2010-11 NBA Thread



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I figured this thread should be started by a Heat fan, considering you might as well just hand us the damn championship right now. The Heat figures to have the best team the NBA has seen in years (potentially evar). Everybody hates us, especially Cleveland fans. You know a year is pretty fucked up for the rest of basketball when the entire nation looks at a Kobe Bryant led Lakers team that just won the championship as the underdog. And roots for them! This is just too much basketball awesomeness for me. It is going to be a David v. Goliath battle in the NBA this year, except this is real life and the bigger dude always wins in reality. There are no slingshots in basketball (aka: the Shaq rules.)

ESPN has been all Heat all the time when talking about basketball, with rare exceptions made for the Melo trade. I'm hoping he goes to the Nets where he can become irrelevant for the rest of his career, instead of joining the Knicks and making their own big 3 down there (Melo, Stoudemire, Chris Paul). It would be league wide ownage for several years to come.

So this is the thread to discuss your irrelevant NBA teams that stand absolutely no chance of winning a championship for the next 7 years (unless you are a Heat fan too, in which case, congratulations! You get to watch the team you rooted for since childhood win 7 championships in a row).


----------



## LapDawg

5 in a row or it's a failure.


----------



## Wolfy90

>_<

I hate the heat, and there band wagoon fans. They wont win the nba championship they dont have the heart to. James cant win in the clutch, hes all flash Im glad he brought the trio together so we can stop comparing him to the G.O.A.T Michael Jordan. 

However, he wont beat Kobe and the lakers that is a fact. LA has a team filled up with team players that have both the heart and hustle and more importantly the experince of playing championship caliber basketball. 

The heat look good on papper and only good they have no team after the 3. And they wont win 3 championships I give them one after this year but the heat wont last.

LA baby.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Wolfy90 said:


> >_<
> 
> I hate the heat, and there band wagoon fans. They wont win the nba championship they dont have the heart to. James cant win in the clutch, hes all flash Im glad he brought the trio together so we can stop comparing him to the G.O.A.T Michael Jordan.
> 
> However, he wont beat Kobe and the lakers that is a fact. LA has a team filled up with team players that have both the heart and hustle and more importantly the experince of playing championship caliber basketball.
> 
> The heat look good on papper and only good they have no team after the 3. And they wont win 3 championships I give them one after this year but the heat wont last.
> 
> LA baby.




u mad?


----------



## Wolfy90

Not at all, Lakers are the far better deeper team. Watch and see, the heat will flop.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Chalmers: PG*
Wade: SG
LeBron: SF*
PF: Bosh
C: Joel Anthony (outstanding at defense, awful at offense in case you have never heard of him) or Zydrunas. 

Important bench players: Udonis Haslem, Mike Miller, Eddie House, ect..

*Potential for LeBron at PG with Mike Miller in the Small Forward spot.


This team has depth baby. Lakers do not stand a chance. Wait till next year. Even more league veterans will take minimum salaries at a chance for glory (or in order to avoid being mediocre failures for the next half-decade). 

I am a bad winner. I know this.


----------



## axl blaze

you can't argue that the Lakers are far deeper than the Heat. however, the Heat have the biggest three in all of basketball history.

I have always liked the Heat, but it would be rather hilarious to see them flop in the playoffs. perhaps LBJ can give another one of his underwhelming performances?

and did you really need to insult Cleveland fans so much? that's like throwing salt on the wound. while I only consider myself a Cavs fan (maybe Indians), picking on the city of Cleveland is like pushing a retarded and wheelchair bound 12 year old boy down three flights of stairs. class, mang. class


----------



## johanneschimpo

3 said:


> I am a bad winner. I know this.


If you want to be a bad winner, why don't "you" win first?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> you can't argue that the Lakers are far deeper than the Heat. however, the Heat have the biggest three in all of basketball history.
> 
> I have always liked the Heat, but it would be rather hilarious to see them flop in the playoffs. perhaps LBJ can give another one of his underwhelming performances?
> 
> and did you really need to insult Cleveland fans so much? that's like throwing salt on the wound. while I only consider myself a Cavs fan (maybe Indians), picking on the city of Cleveland is like pushing a retarded and wheelchair bound 12 year old boy down three flights of stairs. class, mang. class



lmao. To my credit, I only made fun of Cleveland once in this particular post (and just barely). I wasn't particularly looking to offend you or any Clevelanders in this particular post as much as the entire rest of the NBA fanbase.

I know I went a little overboard when James first came to Miami. I used to follow South Florida highschool football and recruiting (I now feel it is a bit too predatory, and pointless, things I would rather not know, ruins the sport) so I am way used to the kind of heartbreak that occurs when natives leave the hometown team. I felt it was ok for me to pick on because I am now essentially desensitized to any sort of recruiting process. It is easy to forget that not everybody has been desensitized to the entire process as well. If Miami lost Wade to Chicago, I would have been well equipped to deal with it. 

But I was just in general trying to get a little shit talking of its own going, which is a little unfair in itself because there is nothing you can say to a Heat fan about his team that will piss him off. "LeBron is a coward and not clutch". So what? We have Wade. Most Miamians already feel that LeBron is second best on the team anyway 

The best you can do is say we are a bunch of bandwagoners (although I think fairweather fans is more apt), but that is what we were sold on. The 2009-10 Heat's marketing strategy was essentially "We are going to free up capspace for 2010, so don't set your expectations to high", so I don't know what else there is to expect.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm not trying to bring you down from your high of the preseason hype. trust me, I've been there before. I'm just warning for you to count your eggs before they hatch. although I never thought LBJ could waltz right up and grab the Finals Trophy, I at least thought threw the last two years that LBJ and his team could make it to the actual Finals.

pro-basketball is a funny sport. I know that when/if LBJ stops trying at the very least you have D. Wade and Chris Bosh to back him up. something that he has never had in Cleveland (a supporting cast). 

however, Coach Spoelstra (sp?) is a terrible coach. Mike Brown, formerly of the Cavs was terrible as well. I love the NBA because coaching does matter (like the NFL). in a match-up between Spoelstra and Phil Jackson, I know who most NBA heads would take.

that being said, good luck. I am torn. I don't know what team (besides the non-relevant Cavs) to root for this year. it feels bad rooting for the Heat. I think I want them to do horrible in their first year, then to maybe have success.

I want to make the Heat feel like they at least earned something


----------



## LapDawg

C'mon Axl...you know you want to cheer for Kobe now. :D


----------



## axl blaze

I think I'm going to revert back to the Bulls. it will make me feel like a child again and it has close proximity to my whereabouts. I never really wanted to root for J. Noah, though. dude is ugly.

you know what the midwest is? young and restless


----------



## seep

Anyone else here ever break their 5th metacarpal? I did after punching a wall, and my story to my bosses was exactly the same as Boozer's "I tripped over a bag and broke my fall with my fist"






all while presenting them with a hospital discharge paper that read "Diagnosis: Boxer's Fracture"


----------



## theotherside

I might be going out on a limb here, but I predict the Heat will be NBA champs come June


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I wouldn't be surprised lol ^ ^ 

I am just looking forward to seeing my Milwaukee Bucks... Brandon Jennings should have developed nicely over the summer... 2nd year will definitely be bigger. and andrew bogut's arm should be healed up, and the duo is fun to watch!


----------



## axl blaze

I might be going out on a limb here, but I predict the Minnesota Timberwolves will be NBA champs come June


----------



## LapDawg

Beasley, Love, Flynn, Johnson, and Pekovic oh my!

And a nice ex-Warrior to boot in Anthony Tolliver. CHAMPIONSHIP.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

^ Beasly will be really good.

I watched the Heat's preseason game against the Pistons tonight, and they look fucking good. Wade injured his hamstring early in the first quarter, he will be out a week I hear.

We didn't miss him tonight. LeBron played like a monster, Bosh looked even better than I thought he would, and our role players are really stepping up their game (I know it was only the Pistons in a preseason game). This team can play defense.

I totally forgot to account for how many fouls this team would draw when assessing how good they will be. Teams are going to be in foul trouble all night playing against the Big 3. Hopefully it will mask the glaring weakness at center.


----------



## axl blaze

LBJ really is a defensive monster, sometimes he doesn't get enough credit for his all-around game just because he can have horrible nights shooting the ball. the guy can steal from point guards, out muscle Dwight Howard for a rebound, or my personal fave: chase down a player who thinks he's got an easy layup to only block the shot from behind.

add in Bosh and Wade, who I think can D up pretty well; and it is going to be very tough to score points on the Heat 

LBJ does wonders for your interest in your team, huh 3, 4? I understand it's "only the preseason" but it is still mad fun watching LBJ dunk. he might be a media attention whore, but damn he sure knows how to attract attention 

/passive aggression


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> LBJ does wonders for your interest in your team, huh 3, 4? I understand it's "only the preseason" but it is still mad fun watching LBJ dunk. he might be a media attention whore, but damn he sure knows how to attract attention



First NBA preseason game I have ever watched. The Heat can win 10 championships in a row, and it still would not mean as much to me as the Canes winning one. I am a much bigger football fan than I am of basketball.

That said, my interest in this team is at an all time high, and not only because the team I root for had the best free agent coup in the history of basketball. I would be interested in a superteam such as this regardless of whether or not the Heat acquired these free agents. I know it sucks the most for Cleveland and Toronto fans (Bosh never received any criticism for some reason, probably because he played outside of the US), so it is hard to like what happened, but you have to admit a situation like this one is good for basketball. If somebody beats the Heat this year in the playoffs, it will be one of sports greatest moments ever. Especially if it was an 8th seed Cavs team.

That said, I do not want it to happen. 5 in a row is what I am hoping for :D

The excessive criticism of LBJ is totally unwarranted in my opinion, however. It seems like the nation has turned everything they used to love about LeBron into everything they hate. The fact of the matter is, he exhibited every quality we love to see in our athletes (except perhaps loyalty, which there is a double standard on anyway in sports) by joining a team with two other superstars, putting his ego and some money aside for the pursuit of winning. 

Some of the craziest shit I hear is that the Heat will not win the 'ship because they do not play defense (lol) and have nobody behind the Big 3. It seems like people want to find any reason not to believe that this is going to work. If it worked with Boston, it will work here. Rajon Rondo wasn't good enough for the World's team when he wasn't playing with his players. If three of your guys need to be covered at all times, role players look like all-stars. The play of Chalmers and whoever the fuck we find that is a decent center will be escalated by the fact that there will be no one left to cover them.


----------



## axl blaze

LBJ has earned his harsh critique. it's not that fans are butthurt that he left, athletes leave teams for other teams all the time. it's just the way that he did. it made him look like a foolish attention whore, and I am trying to be as objective as possible.

did you hear about how he said that the anti-LBJ camp only hates him because they are racist?! that is a pretty hefty, moronic statement.

in LBJ's defense, I think the debacle of The Decision and the racist comments only come from him because he has a cretin for a manger. Maverick Carter was his child hood best friend and his main manager. Carter hit the lottery due to his friendship to LBJ, and has no experience whatsoever in telling superstars what to say/do to the media. I think this shines through a lot in LBJ's situation


----------



## smotpoker

If James wanted to leave, he should have simply done so like any other athlete does. He held a special program on espn all about "himself". He claims the money from the show went to the Boys and Girls Club of Greenich, Connecticut (such a poor city lol), yet only about 3 million of the 6 million actually went to the Boys And Girls Club, the other 3 million just magically disappeared. I'm not going to claim James pocketed it, but it is fishy how 3 million is unaccounted for.

And on an unrelated piece about James, did you know LBJ hasn't donated 1 PENNY to his very own Lebron James Fund, a fundraiser of some sorts. That to me shows what kind of human being he really is. 

He is a liar and a fraud. 

But hey, the Cavs looked good last night! Maybe they won't get home court advantage, but I do think the Cavs will make the playoffs this season.


----------



## axl blaze

the Cavs should be a 7th seed or so, I don't know why people look at me like I'm smoking rocks when I say this


----------



## L O V E L I F E

axl blaze said:


> *
> the Cavs should be a 7th seed or so, I don't know why people look at me like I'm smoking rocks when I say this*



What's their starting line-up as of now?

Do you think they're as good as the Knicks (who SUCK and will be LUCKY to nail down the #7 or #8 seed!)?

The Cavs don't have a Top 50 player on their entire roster.

They're terrible.

I always gave LBJ props for his astounding regular season achievements leading the garbage team all those games.

I just knew all along that he's not quite Kobe.

#sorry, ihadto!


----------



## LapDawg

C'mon LL...the Knicks won't be that bad this year. Soon CP3 and Melo will join up and you'll have a big fat smile on your face.


----------



## axl blaze

^ I wish. the Knicks seemed to be in an "LBJ or bust" philosophy. seeing CP3, Melo, and Amare would be a real treat for b-ball fans. they're slacking on getting Melo they should hurry up on that.

about half the teams in pro-basketball make the playoffs, in case you didn't know. it's pretty easy to make the playoffs, and if the Pistons two years ago and Charlotte last year made it - I'm pretty sure the Cavs can this year. if not, whatever. just as you have gotten use to the Knicks not making the playoffs, perhaps I will get used to the same


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> ^ I wish. the Knicks seemed to be in an "LBJ or bust" philosophy. seeing CP3, Melo, and Amare would be a real treat for b-ball fans. they're slacking on getting Melo they should hurry up on that.



Something tells me it is not going to work out. They are not pursuing their guys aggressively enough. If the nation wants to talk about egos getting in the way, can you imagine the problems Melo will cause on that team? CP3 and Amare are both capable of putting the egos aside and trying to win, but Melo has already had his share of problems before. I doubt he turns down any money.

I am also not sold on D'Antoni as a coach. How he never won in Phoenix with that super team he had should make obvious his lack of coaching ability. It's called defense, teach it.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah he's fun to watch but the perennial contenders in the NBA are those teams that can play D.

but hot damn his teams are fun to watch


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> yeah he's fun to watch but the perennial contenders in the NBA are those teams that can play D.
> 
> but hot damn his teams are fun to watch



Cannot disagree with that. He should coach in college. His teams would be unstoppable if he got a job at a major program.


----------



## Serious

lol @ people thinking that everyone is just going to give Miami the title. 
The Heat have 3 great starters and an overall mediocre team. How are they going to stop LA's front court? We have way too many options for them, who's gonna stop em, Big Z, Anthony? lol. Pat Riley said it himself, "No rebounds, no rings" and if Bynum stays healthy this year, I like our chances. 

I'm calling the 3peat right now. After the lockout, I expect Miami to add a few more pieces, then they will be able to take a few titles. 

But this year belongs to the Lakers. 

edit: Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if Boston pulls an upset in 6 or 7 games. They got the deepest front court in the league right now, so many hungry vets on that team. Oh and I don't buy the Sheed retirement talk, he will be back for the playoffs and back with a vengeance.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Serious said:


> lol @ people thinking that everyone is just going to give Miami the title.
> The Heat have 3 great starters and an overall mediocre team. How are they going to stop LA's front court? We have way too many options for them, who's gonna stop em, Big Z, Anthony? lol. Pat Riley said it himself, "No rebounds, no rings" and if Bynum stays healthy this year, I like our chances.
> 
> I'm calling the 3peat right now. After the lockout, I expect Miami to add a few more pieces, then they will be able to take a few titles.
> 
> But this year belongs to the Lakers.
> 
> edit: Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if Boston pulls an upset in 6 or 7 games. They got the deepest front court in the league right now, so many hungry vets on that team. Oh and I don't buy the Sheed retirement talk, he will be back for the playoffs and back with a vengeance.



I think that you are vastly underestimating the team around the Big 3. Bosh can rebound with any big man in the league. Anthony is a great defender, even if he is horrid on offense. Big Z is Big Z, we all know what he does. Udonis Haslem is an outstanding all-around player coming off the bench. Mike Miller is pretty good as well. Pat Riley teams know how to play defense, as do Phil Jackson teams. That is why I think the finals this year will be such an incredible contest. The number one player in the league (Kobe) vs. numbers 2 and 3, with another top 10 in Chris Bosh and perhaps Gasol for the Lakers. Bynum will be injured. You can count on it.

 The Lakers are the only legit threat to the Heat this year, I will give you that, and until we take it from you you guys are still the champs. The Heat do not deserve to be crowned till they earn it, and they will this year.


----------



## axl blaze

I think that the Boston Celtics would be pissed if they heard that you only think LA can compete with Miami for the Finals. sure, the Celtics are getting older, but Rondo has made vast improvements every year. look for him to improve even more this year.

trust me on this one, be wary of the Celtics. not too long ago, I was in your position, but granted I felt safe by only the embrace of one man being a superstar (LBJ). it is easy to just assume that you will get into the Finals unscathed, but in the NBA playoffs crazy things happen.

take this from an LBJ fan (for the entirety of his career) - don't count your chickens before they hatch (or however that stupid saying goes)


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> I think that the Boston Celtics would be pissed if they heard that you only think LA can compete with Miami for the Finals. sure, the Celtics are getting older, but Rondo has made vast improvements every year. look for him to improve even more this year.
> 
> trust me on this one, be wary of the Celtics. not too long ago, I was in your position, but granted I felt safe by only the embrace of one man being a superstar (LBJ). it is easy to just assume that you will get into the Finals unscathed, but in the NBA playoffs crazy things happen.
> 
> take this from an LBJ fan (for the entirety of his career) - don't count your chickens before they hatch (or however that stupid saying goes)



Rondo and Perkins are exactly the reasons I see the Heat succeeding. Both would flop if the 2,3, and 4 positions were not played by superstar quality talent. This is evidenced by just how bad Rondo allegedly was at the World Championship Games (I forget what they are called). His play is inflated by the fact that he can pass the ball to Garnett, Allen, or Pierce, and if they are all covered he has an open shot. All he has going for him is that he is a decent defender, but even this statistic has been overrated due to that incredible steal he had in the playoffs last season.

I expect Mario Chalmers to become the next Rajon Rondo, and one of our centers, either this year or next, will begin to look like a quality player as well even if he isn't. I don't think the Celtics have a chance this year, being a year older, I would be surprised if they got past the Orlando Magic.

Orlando and Chicago are much more threatening as teams to me, because they both have centers who are actually good. I see that as this Heat teams only potential weakness, however it may be masked by the amount of fouls drawn and that fact that our centers do play some pretty good defense, especially Anthony. Everybody likes to make fun of Anthony because they have never heard of him and his offensive statistics suck, but he can really defend and apparently has improved his rebounding this year.


----------



## axl blaze

you keep on talking about these players from the Miami Heat who aren't Wade, Bosh, and LeBron, and I still am trying real hard to remember whenever they've even come close as to being a factor in a game


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> you keep on talking about these players from the Miami Heat who aren't Wade, Bosh, and LeBron, and I still am trying real hard to remember whenever they've even come close as to being a factor in a game



Haslem was a major factor in Miami's 2006 title run. You know Mike Miller. Eddie House.

The others are the kinds of players only fans of a team would know about.


----------



## seep

It's on goddamnit. I've been a fan of the Heat since Seikaly and Rice.  I've bought heroin countless times just north of the old pink Arena.  And even before Miami had a team I was rooting for Parrish, Bird, McHale, Ainge and the other guy.  This cunt starts in 4 hours.  My pyro ass is gonna go set shit on fire until tipoff.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

^Fuck yeah.

Although I still think there is a chance we drop this game. This team will take some time to jell, as Axl keeps telling me, but over an 82 game season you have all the time you need to get your shit together enough to win the finals.


Where is all this Oklahoma City Thunder as title contenders talk coming from? That team has nothing but Durant. In todays NBA, you cannot win with a one superstar team.


----------



## smotpoker

It was such a pleasure watching the Heat get embarrased last night. Besides Lebron, the team looks like shit. I hope they fail.


----------



## Wolfy90

smotpoker said:


> It was such a pleasure watching the Heat get embarrased last night. Besides Lebron, the team looks like shit. I hope they fail.



Amen.

Now LA looked good last night 3peat hopefully but season is still early.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Meh, I called it that we would lose the game to the Celtics. I'm not too worried about the future. If you watched the game, you will realize that it was the Heat's worst game vs. The Celtics best game. And The Heat still almost won.


----------



## seep

Wow. Listen (listen now) to the caller on the 10/27 6am-8am podcast here when the countdown timer reaches 67:00. May be fake but it's the funniest shit I've heard in a while.

Funnier than Tebow after Alabama.


----------



## axl blaze

I wouldn't be too worried about the Heat, as the New Big Three haven't really had time to play together in the pre-season at all

LBJ looked good, but D-Wade and Bosh looked very mediocre. specially Bosh. the only big that played good for Miami was Big Z, which is quite hilarious and makes one wonder why he didn't get more playing time

the Celtics Big Three outperformed the New Big Three, and the Celtics are for sure still contenders in the East



seep said:


> Wow. Listen (listen now) to the caller on the 10/27 6am-8am podcast here when the countdown timer reaches 67:00. May be fake but it's the funniest shit I've heard in a while.
> 
> Funnier than Tebow after Alabama.



haha! thanks for that. hearing these sports related nuggets most certainly makes my day


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Boston looked great last night. Looking forward to watching my Bucks tonight.


----------



## axl blaze

the Cavs looked great in topping the Boston Celtics

who needs LeBron? lol


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> the Cavs looked great in topping the Boston Celtics
> 
> who needs LeBron? lol



lol. I told you the Cavs would be good enough to make an 8th seed this year. Still looking forward to that Heat-Cavs match up. 


In other news, the Heat beat what is likely to be one of the worst teams in the NBA tonight. If you think the people of Ohio have it bad, imagine what it is like living in Philadelphia. I have family there, and I can tell you that there is a reason they invented the cheesesteak. People want to die quicker.


----------



## grimble crumble

hey eveyone, just incase you guys forgot theres this guy kobe bryant who has 5 rings and a damn deep team that says banner 17 will be hanging in the rafters this time next year.

as far as the east goes.

the heat will never get through boston so lets just cut all the hype. they have no post game. boston has killer post game, the heat have no ball movement or chemistry and boston has rando and has been playing together for 4 years. although if the C's age catches up with them the magic will be the ones taking the heat out, they are playing with a hunger right now thats scary. who the fuck on the heat will match up with Dwight? yes the celtics managed to play him one on one, but thats because they have a damn good defensive center. wtf is big Z going to against a far more athletic and stronger howard?

P.S. anyone else find it funny that the cavs just beat very celtics that were one quarter away from a ring last season? but all you Bron and heat fans are right hes never had a supporting cast right 8)

Cut the Heat Hype. 

bosh is soft, bron is all hype no delivery. wade is good but he needs big man and some help off the bench


----------



## LittlebyLittle

NBA regular season sucks unless you play fantasy basketball.  Admit it, get over it, watch football and wait for the NBA Playoffs.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

grimble crumble said:


> hey eveyone, just incase you guys forgot theres this guy kobe bryant who has 5 rings and a damn deep team that says banner 17 will be hanging in the rafters this time next year.
> 
> as far as the east goes.
> 
> the heat will never get through boston so lets just cut all the hype. they have no post game. boston has killer post game, the heat have no ball movement or chemistry and boston has rando and has been playing together for 4 years. although if the C's age catches up with them the magic will be the ones taking the heat out, they are playing with a hunger right now thats scary. who the fuck on the heat will match up with Dwight? yes the celtics managed to play him one on one, but thats because they have a damn good defensive center. wtf is big Z going to against a far more athletic and stronger howard?
> 
> P.S. anyone else find it funny that the cavs just beat very celtics that were one quarter away from a ring last season? but all you Bron and heat fans are right hes never had a supporting cast right 8)
> 
> Cut the Heat Hype.
> 
> bosh is soft, bron is all hype no delivery. wade is good but he needs big man and some help off the bench



The haterism in your post made me lol. You're just scared.




> NBA regular season sucks unless you play fantasy basketball. Admit it, get over it, watch football and wait for the NBA Playoffs.



Basketball is more of an art form. If you don't appreciate spectacular dunks, incredible long range shots, and feats of unparalleled athleticism that you will never see anywhere else, you probably shouldn't be watching it in the first place.


----------



## grimble crumble

3 said:


> The haterism in your post made me lol. You're just scared.



8) 

reality will hit hard for many come post season time.

boston is the only team in the east that can fare with the lakers. I honestly dont hate the heat or lebron, I hate the hype I would probably cheer for them if it wasnt for all the hype. 

I think its disrespectful to the game to compare lebron to legitmate legends (mj/kobe) and the heat to legitmate champs and even legitimate historical teams. when they havent done anything yet.


----------



## grimble crumble

3 said:


> Where is all this Oklahoma City Thunder as title contenders talk coming from? That team has nothing but Durant. In todays NBA, you cannot win with a one superstar team.



dont forget about westbrook, guys a beast check his stats from tonights game. Green has also vastly improved his game. watch for his numbers to go up this season. I dont think theyre title contenders but they will scare some in the west. another sleeper could be either the rockets (once the yao situation is figured out) or mavs as well. both teams made some great desicions in the offseason too produce some pretty well rounded teams.

anyone else see the golden state game? Ellis popped off for 46 points and curry had 25 and 11 assists, these two can play. I really want to see this team improve this and next season. theyve got a great base to build on if management makes smart choices over the next few seasons.


----------



## axl blaze

LBJ never truly had the supporting cast in Cleveland

the Cavs won tonight because they played gritty, and as a team. instead of their offense relying on "give the ball to LBJ at the top," guys were in motion and executed an NBA uptempo offense to perfection. instead of LBJ ending the game with 35 points and everyone else with 7 points, the *team *had six players in the double digits

plus, Byron Scott is a much much better coach than the old Cavs coach

grimble, you've always been a professional hater, but I think that the Heat will be able to at least compete with Boston. I think this year Boston will best them in the playoffs, but they won't be doing that for long

also, watch out for Orlando and the Bulls in the East

I've said it all along that the Cavs will make the 7th or 8th seed. but this is not an astonishing feat in the NBA, as some teams that aren't even .500 make the playoffs


----------



## L O V E L I F E

The Knicks are 1-0.

Look out, league!

I've been warning you motherfuckers about this for decades!


----------



## smotpoker

Cavs 1-0 baby! And they beat a team the cHeat couldn't!


----------



## axl blaze

*THAT MEANS tHE CAVS ARE BETTER THAN THE HEAT!*


----------



## smotpoker

axl blaze said:


> *that means the cavs are better than the heat!*



exactly


----------



## Johnny blue

axl blaze said:


> *THAT MEANS tHE CAVS ARE BETTER THAN THE HEAT!*



haha

I'm excited for this season. My Cs definitely have a lot of work ahead of em but, it's nice to see some more legit teams on the East Coast.

Not to take anything away from the Cavs but, I kinda expected my Celtics to lose that one. During the regular season especially and after playing the Heat hard the night before. I think all in all the Celtics are deep this year, maybe even more than they have been for a while.

There is no doubt that the Heat are a major threat but, like axel said I wouldn't jump to any conclusions just yet. Team chemistry is very important in the NBA and egos can and have gotten in the way. Just look at the difference in the Lakers with selfish Kobe to the Lakers of today.

There are quite a few serious teams which is awesome IMO. Too bad the regular season is almost irrelevant but, the play-offs are gonna be fucking sick.


----------



## seep

LittlebyLittle said:


> NBA regular season sucks unless you play fantasy basketball.  Admit it, get over it, watch football and wait for the NBA Playoffs.



Wouldn't you say though that there's a tiny bit more interest in the regular season this year than in previous years? Just a few more people paying attention to the day-to-day?

Not the best barometer, but this thread has 57 posts on the 3rd day of the season.  Last year's had 5 posts on day 3.

I don't know that the NBA has a superior product this year, but they definitely have a more compelling product.  Everyone who has an investment in this league currently feels like this:


----------



## axl blaze

the NBA has been exciting the last... like 5 years or so

ever since the boring days of the San Antonio Spurs and Detroit Pistons, who both won championships, stopped being true Finals contenders. those teams were so dreadful to watch. I'm usually all about defense in sports, but I like to watch pro basketball for the glitz and glamor of the top stars and for mind-melting dunks. the Spurs and the Pistons just didn't bring much excitement in the days of their winning ways

with the addition of the likes of LBJ and Carmelo and Durantula through the draft, the NBA has gotten really exciting. the level of charisma and excitment LBJ brought to the city of Cleveland alone was amazing to watch. those Cleveland fans are freakin' die hard, you gotta give them respect due to their fanhood and then their lack of championships

the Celtics have the Big Three, the Heat have the New Big Three, Orlando has an And-1 Baller and the hilarious Dwight Howard. the Lakers have freakin' everybody, the Bulls have Rose and the often controversial Noah, and even teams like OKC and the New York Knicks have a superstar or two

I don't like college basketball as much because it is so focused on fundamentals. sure, that brings a more true aspect to the table, but it's not as fun for me to watch. I have to dodge a lot of flames from some b-ball purists out there for this opinion, but...

nothing compares watching the NBA its most excited Gilded Age, as I like to call it nowadays

so long silver lining


----------



## Johnny blue

axl blaze said:


> I don't like college basketball as much because it is so focused on fundamentals. sure, that brings a more true aspect to the table, but it's not as fun for me to watch. I have to dodge a lot of flames from some b-ball purists out there for this opinion, but...



I agree completely and catch plenty of shit for it but, Boston isn't a college ball town so it works for me. I could see going nuts over it if you're a NC fan or something sure but, IMO the NBA is much more impressive than the NCAA.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Bucks 0-2 ... breaks my heart.

Jennings had such a good year last year and although its sooo early.... he has not shown any of the characteristics of his leadership this year at all.... including pre season. + w/ bogut still recovering from his fractured arm, the duo is just weak right now... I expect him to improve over the season as it recovers but that may be too late for us. Right now I dont see play offs in the future at all.


----------



## axl blaze

it's funny how when I lived in Boston I kept on hearing it's a college town because they have so many damn colleges per square mile. but that's not the vibe I got at all when I was there. except for going to GameOn right by my crib in Fenway. their basement floor was the official Ohio State University chill spot and bar. literally, the whole basement is decked out scarlet & grey


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Yeah, I can't say I'm too much of a college basketball fan myself. Maybe it is just because I follow the Hurricanes dismal basketball program, and most of their games aren't even televised. 

The Heat raped The Magic tonight. Things look like they are coming together for the first time this season. I also realized that Orlando will never win the Finals with their current team. They live and die by the three. That will win you some games, but come playoff time you are bound to get cold and that will cost you. Three point shooting teams almost never win the Finals. I cannot even recall one that ever did.


----------



## Johnny blue

axl blaze said:


> it's funny how when I lived in Boston I kept on hearing it's a college town because they have so many damn colleges per square mile. but that's not the vibe I got at all when I was there. except for going to GameOn right by my crib in Fenway. their basement floor was the official Ohio State University chill spot and bar. literally, the whole basement is decked out scarlet & grey



Well I mean it is a college town it's just not a college sports town. I mean BC football is probably the cream of the crop and that's not much. Maybe BU hockey? I don't even know.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah the lead singer in my band played for BC and I got to see a couple games. know that end stretch of the Green Line very well, lol. I got to see Boston College when Matt Ryan was pimpin' it. he went to a couple of my shows, very kewl guy


----------



## Serious

Lakers 5-0! :D

Kobe finished with 30pts/12ast/10reb tonight, his 17th career triple double.

I am so impressed with our second unit though. It looks like Shannon Brown's jumper and basketball IQ improved tremendously, he doesn't look lost out there anymore. Steve Blake is such a smart player, I don't miss Farmar at all. Matt Barnes is the ultimate hustle and energy guy, I love his defensive presence, he was such a steal considering who Artest's backup was, lol. 

Lamar Odom is a completely different player when he starts, you can see it instantly. He is much more consistent now. He mentioned it himself that its hard for him to get a rhythm off the bench and that he often loses concentration, etc. 

Undefeated and we don't even have Bynum. I'm loving our squad, we are so seriously stacked its ridiculous. 

edit: Also, Dwight Howard had a MONSTER game tonight. 18 points, 16 rebounds, and 8 blocks in LESS THAN 25 MINUTES! Insane. Looks like his post moves are much improved and polished, he looks really comfortably in the post. Hakeem will turn him into a monster. No need to talk about his defense, dude alone makes the Magic one of the best defensive teams in the league. 

Edit: Wow that was a long post, lol. I'm just so excited the NBA is finally here, I fucking love it. 



LittlebyLittle said:


> NBA regular season sucks unless you play fantasy basketball.  Admit it, get over it, watch football and wait for the NBA Playoffs.


8)



3 said:


> The haterism in your post made me lol. You're just scared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball is more of an art form. If you don't appreciate spectacular dunks, incredible long range shots, and feats of unparalleled athleticism that you will never see anywhere else, you probably shouldn't be watching it in the first place.



I agree with your post, but 

Dunks are overrated, I'm much more impressed by the degree of difficulty in something like the switch of hands layups, tough reverse off the backboard layups,etc like LeBron and Tyreke Evans, Rondo do. Much more amazing to watch.

Also, the midrange fadeaway J is just a thing of beauty to watch.


I just hate basketball crowds in general. So many GREAT plays being made throughout the game, but once someone dunks, everyone explodes 8)


----------



## axl blaze

dunks are what makes the NBA half of its money. I assume that's why they essentially let you travel all over the damn court

how about the Atlanta Hawks? they've started out on fire, just like the Lakers. maybe they won't lose in the first couple rounds of the playoffs this year?

hilarious NBA "here's to a big season" ad. must watch


----------



## Serious

Hawks are always good in the regular season. 

Still a 2nd round exit this year, IMO. Teams just figure them out too easily and JJ always chokes. He doesn't deserve anywhere near the max, feel sorry for ATL fans lol.


----------



## axl blaze

thanks for reminding me, Serious. it's such a shame that Atlanta can't figure it out in the playoffs. I think this year's start is unprecedented in their franchise's history. I consider myself a fan of their Top 3 ballers, so I kinda hope that they can get it together towards the end of the season. it will be difficult for the Hawks, because the East is freakin' stacked this year


----------



## axl blaze

thanks for reminding me, Serious. it's such a shame that Atlanta can't figure it out in the playoffs. I think this year's start is unprecedented in their franchise's history. I consider myself a fan of their Top 3 ballers, so I kinda hope that they can get it together towards the end of the season. it will be difficult for the Hawks, because the East is freakin' stacked this year


----------



## seep

The Lebron "what should I do" Nike commercial is dumb as hell, but this is pathetic:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvgD9HNTMkM

Does Cleveland have a sense of humor? I would've cracked up if it Delonte West would've spoofed it:

*What should I do?*


----------



## axl blaze

no, I don't think the city of Cleveland is full of humorless grunts

and I think you do not understand Cleveland sports. the city you rep, Miami, has won a Championship (although it more than likely feels like decades ago). when Miami teams suck, it seems like Miami fans no longer care and go back frolicking in the sun, boating on the inter-coastal, and hand-jobbing NYC ex-pats while serving as a second-rate Hollywood

I can't count myself as a CLE sports fan through and through (I love the Steelers so this discounts me in their eyes immediately and often with hatred), but I do give their fans props for being rabid even when they are most likely going back to a post-LBJ mediocrity

it is just hard for other fans to understand. CLE fans deserve a championship, despite what the front offices to their beloved teams do. instead of LBJ being a savior and not leaving until he "brings a championship to the City of Cleveland," he ended up going soft when anything in the post-season was on the line. this is a fact

enjoy LBJ quitting in the playoffs. hopefully Wade and Bosh will be enough to bail him out, but the way the Celtics and Lakers look this year amongst others I think it would be hilarious if LBJ leaves Miami (also in frustration) at the end of his contract while D. Wade follows suit and goes somewhere else (if he is even healthy enough to play ball at this time period)

this video is a bit on the sad side, but I can't really blame them. that Nike commercial is atrocious, and all it does is pour salt on the wound


----------



## grimble crumble

I could actually see LBJ leaving miami if they dont win a ring with in this and the next two seasons. the man does care about "legacy" and his numbers have dropped a bit by going to miami. if theres no payback in rings for that sacrifice in touches then really whats keeping him there?

on a more positive note most laker fans would probably hate me for saying this but im really enjoying watching golden state progress. this is definetily a major sleeper team for the playoffs and they are fun to watch. just beat utah tonight.

oh and anyone else see the heat/hornets game. good stuff


----------



## axl blaze

damn! that Heat/Hornets game was off the hook! I love watching solid play from the point guard, and the NBA has delivered on this aspect of the game the last 5 or so years with Rondo, CP3, Steve Nash, etc etc

looks like CP3 did a number on Miami. it seems that Miami is struggling with teams that can pass the ball efficiently and up and down the court

I would see LBJ leaving Miami for just those exact reason, grimble. as always, your insight on the game of b-ball is spot on, my friend. always worth reading, despite your liking of the Lakers


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

And yet, Miami fans are still not worried, nor even phased.

I love it. Every Miami loss is scrutinized. The two losses we had were also horrible shooting nights for the team, and still remained close games. If these were 7 game playoff series, we all know the Heat would win. If you really break down the game, it would have been close no matter what but New Orleans had an incredibly hot first quarter. The Heat outscored them in every other quarter of the game. Some nights, a team is just on fire with the 3 and the other team cannot hit one to save their lives. Hence why this team would not go undefeated even if Dwight Howard and Chris Paul decided to join at the veterans minimum next season.


----------



## axl blaze

3 said:


> If these were 7 game playoff series, we all know the Heat would win. If you really break down the game, it would have been close no matter what but



dude that's what you say, and while it might be a nice and cozy electric blanket to sleep in at night... but that's what I said as an LBJ fan these past years and look where it has gotten me to now

not saying you are wrong, just saying be careful

and get used to the scrutiny. once you are relevant in professional sports, you can't escape it my mang


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> dude that's what you say, and while it might be a nice and cozy electric blanket to sleep in at night... but that's what I said as an LBJ fan these past years and look where it has gotten me to now
> 
> not saying you are wrong, just saying be careful
> 
> and get used to the scrutiny. once you are relevant in professional sports, you can't escape it my mang



I'm more comforted by the presence of Wade than I am of LeBron. Besides, if this team starts to have real problems then Riley comes on to the sidelines and shit gets off the chain. 

LeBron has been the second best player on this team, as I imagined he would be. He is also essentially changing positions from small forward to point forward. Transitions such as these take time.

The problem with the Cavs the last few years was that they relied completely on LeBron, and I have no doubt that he is not the man to carry a team, at least as a primary scoring option. He just needs to get his passing skills together. 

I don't believe I ever predicted that this would be a 70+ win team. Maybe next season, in fact probably next season, but there is a lot of work to do. Fortuneately, in basketball, you have a lot of games to get your shit together.


----------



## grimble crumble

axl blaze said:


> and get used to the scrutiny. once you are relevant in professional sports, you can't escape it my mang



exactley.

(see lakers fans and clev fans can co exist) props to your love of the point gaurd posistion.

but yeah when there is a lot of hype behind a team they get put under a microscope. after 2 more wins the heat will be nba champs again and one more loss and you guys are second round exits. 6 games is a small sample. but you just have to take what you can from it. from what I see the heat are an amazing defensive team. but against teams with great passing and chemistry (boston/hornets) they can have trouble. 

I really cant wait to see heat vs okc. I think westbrook can take advantage with his passing skills, but I think LBJ deeply wants to smash on Durant


----------



## cattledecapitation

It's funny how Clippers games are on TV all the time this year, because of Blake Griffin. I follow basketball every year, and so far I've seen every Clipper game except for one, totaling more Clipper games than I've seen in my entire life. I'm glad though, because Griffin is fucking fun to watch.


----------



## Serious

Pau with a triple double tonight! 

LA 7-0! 



axl blaze said:


> no, I don't think the city of Cleveland is full of humorless grunts
> 
> and I think you do not understand Cleveland sports. the city you rep, Miami, has won a Championship (although it more than likely feels like decades ago). when Miami teams suck, it seems like Miami fans no longer care and go back frolicking in the sun, boating on the inter-coastal, and hand-jobbing NYC ex-pats while serving as a second-rate Hollywood
> 
> I can't count myself as a CLE sports fan through and through (I love the Steelers so this discounts me in their eyes immediately and often with hatred), but I do give their fans props for being rabid even when they are most likely going back to a post-LBJ mediocrity
> 
> it is just hard for other fans to understand. CLE fans deserve a championship, despite what the front offices to their beloved teams do. instead of LBJ being a savior and not leaving until he "brings a championship to the City of Cleveland," he ended up going soft when anything in the post-season was on the line. this is a fact
> 
> enjoy LBJ quitting in the playoffs. hopefully* Wade and Bosh will be enough to bail him out,* but the way the Celtics and Lakers look this year amongst others I think it would be hilarious if LBJ leaves Miami (also in frustration) at the end of his contract while D. Wade follows suit and goes somewhere else (if he is even healthy enough to play ball at this time period)
> 
> this video is a bit on the sad side, but I can't really blame them. that Nike commercial is atrocious, and all it does is pour salt on the wound



Lol @ Bosh. He's not gonna do shit, he's a fucking marshmallow now. 

In Toronto, during contract year, he needed to perform so he bulked up and worked hard in the post, but otherwise he'd settle for a lot of jumpshots. 

And now being skinnier than ever certainly can't help Miami. 
Within the next 3 years, CB's contract will be seen as absolutely awful, please quote this post. 



grimble crumble said:


> oh and anyone else see the heat/hornets game. good stuff


Yes. I loved how CP3 out rebounded Chris Bosh.
I don't see how the Heat can stop our front court, sorry.


----------



## Serious

Lmfao.
_
“I don’t care about numbers,” Bosh said. “The only number I care about is winning. You can have great games, you can have great numbers and be at the bottom of the totem pole as far as the league is concerned. I think I can speak for that, too. I’ve experienced it. You can do everything you want, you can average the best numbers, but if you don’t win it really doesn’t matter.”_

Well Bosh, your shit numbers = losing.

So you better start caring about your numbers if you want to start caring about the numbers you actually care about.


----------



## Serious

So it's been six games and LeBron has yet to grab a *single* offensive rebound...

Out of all the players who have played 175+ minutes this season (ie 30+ mpg guys), only LeBron and Carlos Delfino have yet to grab an offensive rebound this season. And LeBron has played 213 minutes so far. Even last year he averaged .9 orpg/game

Kinda sad for a dude who is so athletic and has a 6'8 and 270 lb frame.

He's also playing w/ Wade who draws defenders (including bigs) and you'd think he could manage at least one.


----------



## Serious

grimble crumble said:


> from what I see the heat are an amazing defensive team.


Their perimeter defense is *GREAT*, but their interior defense is weak. They are also a poor defensive rebounding team. 

I'm not trying to hate, I think they are going to be a good team but , I just don't see them winning the title this year, sorry. I can even see Boston beating them in the ECF.
They may blow out weak teams but against elite defensive teams with size, like the Lakers and Celtics, they will struggle.


----------



## Serious

Refs gift wrapping the game for Miami. How shocking... 8)8)8)

D-Will is so amazing but way too unselfish at times...


----------



## seep

I was not aware of Paul Millsap's existence until last night. I am a bandwagon fan


----------



## L O V E L I F E

Is Jeff Van Gundy on Bluelight?

Cause if you're here, Jeff, what odds do you want on Miami closing the season 69-5?

A hundred to one?

A thousand to one?

Name your price.

74-8?!!!!!

LeBron being considered by SOME (throughout the past 2-plus seasons) to be better than Kobe was already downright ridiculous.

But Van Gundy predicting that this Miami "team" (in YEAR ONE!) was going to outperform MJ's AND Pippen's AND Jackson's BEST TEAM EVER was one of the craziest things I've ever heard from an otherwise intelligent and sane man.


----------



## axl blaze

I believe Stan Van Gundy is in fact a BLer by the name of Catch-22


----------



## L O V E L I F E

^^^^^

VERY funny.


----------



## grimble crumble

in miami's 3 losses this season. d-will = 14 assists, rondo = 17 assists, chris paul = 19 assists

lack of a big man makes it easy for these type of players to penitrate and dish for the assist. Also lack of a pointgaurd  makes it hard for them to match the other teams assists. James and wade are both good passers but each is combinging for nearly 8 turnover per game so it kind of cancels it out.

I do expect them to work out kinks like turnovers but I think the lack of a big and a point passer will prevent them from coming winning a ring this season

for the jazz they always show promise in the regular season then get swept by the lakers in the playoffs, but the hornets are looking to be a very interesting team. who would have guessed, and okafer is really coming out of his shell


----------



## axl blaze

did I make LL laugh? count my Bluelight career over, there is nothing more I can do that will top this


----------



## seep

Jeff Van Gundy strikes me as a buzzard hovering around Spoelstra. Just a feeling I have.

Of course, Riley could probably talk James Naismith into taking the job.


----------



## axl blaze

I don't think I've posted this before, but here is Dwight Howard's gem of an impression of Stan Van Hungry

hilarious!


----------



## grimble crumble

seep said:


> Jeff Van Gundy strikes me as a buzzard hovering around Spoelstra. Just a feeling I have.
> 
> Of course, Riley could probably talk James Naismith into taking the job.




agreed. both of the van gundy brothers annoy the fucking shit out of me.


----------



## Serious

LeDiva at his best.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX-s5UPWVH8

What did Ray Allen have to say about playing 41.5 minutes?
I've NEVER heard of ANY player complaining about playing too many minutes.


----------



## Serious

Poor Bosh, didn't get to play in the 4th. 8)
Dude just stormed into the locker room right after the game.

uSAD?


----------



## lostNfound

L O V E L I F E said:


> Is Jeff Van Gundy on Bluelight?
> 
> Cause if you're here, Jeff, what odds do you want on Miami closing the season 69-5?
> 
> A hundred to one?
> 
> A thousand to one?
> 
> Name your price.
> 
> 74-8?!!!!!
> 
> LeBron being considered by SOME (throughout the past 2-plus seasons) to be better than Kobe was already downright ridiculous.
> 
> But Van Gundy predicting that this Miami "team" (in YEAR ONE!) was going to outperform MJ's AND Pippen's AND Jackson's BEST TEAM EVER was one of the craziest things I've ever heard from an otherwise intelligent and sane man.




I was thinking about this the other day, so much hype about this Miami lineup. Problem is that they have absolutely no chemistry on court playing together.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

lostNfound said:


> *
> I was thinking about this the other day, so much hype about this Miami lineup.
> 
> Problem is that they have absolutely no chemistry on court playing together.*



(1)  You're 100% right about the chemistry issue.

(2)  Even if we put the chemistry issue aside for a moment, anyone who would rather start their team with 2011 LeBron & Wade than with 1996 Jordan & Pippen should have their head examined.


----------



## lostNfound

^ I hear they didn't even train together pre-season, idiots.

I agree, Jordan and Pippen were a thing of the Gods.

Or was it Michael & the Jordanaires    God I cringe when I hear that.

http://www.wagesofwins.com/Bulls8993.html

http://alltimeslamdunk.blogspot.com/2010/11/michael-jordan-and-jordanaires.html


----------



## lostNfound

How good was this, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2VLEGtRuz4&feature=player_embedded.


----------



## axl blaze

how about Blake Griffin making the LA Clips socially relevant again with his impressive display of bad ass dunks?!

srsly, dunks of the year


----------



## grimble crumble

lostNfound said:


> How good was this, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2VLEGtRuz4&feature=player_embedded.



yeah for sure blake griffin has the best dunk of the year and the second best dunk of the year with those two. beastly. would love to see him and lebron go at it in the dunk contest


----------



## melange

the denver nuggets are my team

PLEASE KEEEEP MELO


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

melange said:


> the denver nuggets are my team
> 
> PLEASE KEEEEP MELO



You are all over the place with the teams you are a fan of. Virginia Tech, Dallas Cowboys, Denver Nuggets. wtf.


Anyways, the Heat are 0-2 since Haslem got injured. Given, Wade has had the flu but still, this team needs to play at a higher level come playoff time. I still believe they do.

And Blake Griffin does look incredible. Outstanding ball skills for a big guy. Even the best of them cannot move and shake like he does.


----------



## axl blaze

3 said:


> You are all over the place with the teams you are a fan of. Virginia Tech, Dallas Cowboys, Denver Nuggets. wtf.



that's a good point. usually I hate on those fans (like LBJ) who grew up in the 90s like the most of us and still root for the power houses of those time, ie. Cowboys, Bulls, and Yankees

if I'm correct, melange lives somewhere within the DC/NoVA megalopolis, so that at least makes sense with the Virginia Tech Hokies. but the Dallas Cowboys? aren't they the Redskin's most hated rivals in the NFC East? and wtf is with the Denver Nuggets? I also am a fan of the Nuggets, specially in the days of Melo and Iverson... but dizz dayum melange. care to explain yourself?


----------



## melange

------


----------



## melange

--------


----------



## melange

just because you live somewhere, doesnt mean you have to be a fan of that/said team

I USE to goto vatech

my dad loves the cowboys

I love Chauncy Billups, and one of my best friends moved to denver and started hyping the nuggets up when I really got into basketball


how would I do this Axl?


----------



## axl blaze

alright, thanks for clearing up the confusing picture  melange, do you mind editing your posts so that they are all together instead of three separate posts? I don't want this NBA thread to go over capacity before the season is even over


----------



## Serious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSvtfZfOu78&feature=player_embedded

So LeBron feels the team is lacking "fun" and "swag" right now.

Yes, Bron. Heat need to shift their priorities to "fun" and "swag" right now. That's what Michael, Larry, Magic, Kobe would say. Not getting tougher, meaner, more aggressive or anything like that, it's all about fun and swag...

I honestly don't see this team winning more than 45 games. I'm sorry, I just don't buy the hype. 

Bosh needs bigs who can take care of all of the tough stuff underneath while he does some flashy stuff offensively and gets an occasional rebound. Right now he's being asked to patrol the paint on this squad and that's just not his game...

Wade and James are just slightly different versions of each other. Neither have any experience playing off of the ball and neither are very good spot-up shooters. Both are at their best when the ball is in their hands and they are playmaking/setting up teammates, and driving to the rim.

Big names can't replace chemistry and meshing skillsets/roles.

When the Big 3 in Boston happened, they all brought something unique/different to the table in terms or skills, and all played different roles.

Rondo-KG-PP34-Ray? You can go right through their respective skillsets and literally visualize how well they work together. It works on paper and it works in reality. That is a perfect foursome.

Kobe-Pau-Lamar-Artest-Bynum? Again... Completely different kinds of players that each bring something unique and different to the table. Allen was the spot up shooter, Pierce was the closer and off-the-dribble penetrator, Garnett is the interior defense and opon for pick and roles while being the enforcer for the whole team. It's worked out pretty damn well since day one. These guys didn't have to change their games in order to fit together. It just melted together perfectly, because it was a well thought out lineup.

James-Wade-Bosh? Not so much. You have three guys that are most comfortable in isolation situations and three guys that seem to need the ball to dominate games.

Also, the whole "give them some time to mesh" thing is overused. Did LA need time to mesh when Pau was acquired midseason? Nope, we went on an incredible tear all the way to the Finals. Boston looked scary good from game 1 and won it all that same year. If you go back and look at the teams "we had to give some time to mesh", they are never as successful as predicted.


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha, looks like LBJ is missing the "fun" chemistry of the Cleveland Cavs. I'm with you on fun and swag being overrated, as an old-school hoops fan, but it was great seeing the Cavs joke around, dance, and even their pre-game performances and nuances that never got filmed

although the Cavs lineup wasn't as spectacular as the Miami Heat's, they didn't look as rigid, miserable, and missing so much chemistry 

it would be shocking if this Heat team doesn't win as many as the Cavs did last year....


----------



## stinkfoot

yeah, i'm sure lebron thinks they are lacking the fun & swagger....

after getting beat @ home by the pacers.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

I actually responded to a LeLoser Tweet the other day with:

"Hey, @KingJames - you DO realize that while you're tweeting, Kobe is practicing, right?!"

But he's ONLY in his EIGHTH season, so we should probably "give him some more time" to mature, right?

He's a rich man's Tracy McGrady, folks!

When will you people learn?!


----------



## Serious

Not 1
Not 2
Not 3
Not 4
Not 5
Not 6

7

*8-7*


----------



## melange

Fuck the heat


----------



## Serious

I'm pretty disgusted watching Miami play. No way a team with those 3 guys should be this bad. The fact that neither one of these guys are able to or want to change how they play is sorry. Don't give me crap about them not having guys around them, that's a different issue...fact is, all three cant seem to play together. Bunch of isos and kick outs is all I'm seeing. Shot selection is terrible.



melange said:


> Fuck the heat



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7lMXXaUaIo


----------



## melange

lmao

what a joke


----------



## axl blaze

the fact that the Heat are playing second fiddle to the Orlando Magic amuses me to no end

LBJ wanted to leave Cleveland so bad, and I know you LA fans that dominate this board hate Cleveland a lot... but how many times did the Cavs start off 8-7? I don't think once in the last 4 or so years. sure, we may have never been able to give LBJ other "superstars" like he has in Miami, but what we did give him was love, affection, and a cast of supporting characters that cared about him and respected the game of basketball. these guys would have died for LBJ

if LBJ would have stayed in Cleveland he would have reached god-like status, no matter how many Championships he didn't win (and I would say they would have surely won maybe one Finals until the end of his career)


----------



## grimble crumble

the thing about lebron is his game is more of a point guard/magic type of game. he lacks a post game which is what miami needs most from him because obviously they have chosen wade to be there man. Lebron would have been better off owning some patience in cleveland. If he would have been loyal and won just one ring there. it would have elevated him a to a legit sports legend. A sort of savior to cleveland, but if he really wanted to leave on a quest for rings. he really should have went to NY. he could have handled the ball there just as if it was cleveland, and amare is the type of player that Lebron would have meshed well with because amare doesnt need the ball in his hands constantly.

oh well the heat still have 2-3 years to figure it out before one of the three demands a trade.  for now it seems like theres no way the heat will make it out of the east let alone beat the lakers in a 7 game series. perhaps 3 years from now when bostons wayyyyy to old and kobe is just barely too old.

happy turkey day BL. cant wait for the x-mas games though


----------



## axl blaze

happy turkey day to you all, as well. I'm thankful that I can come in here and bitch and moan and talk about sports, truly one of my most favorite things to do in life

I agree, I get shivers up my spine to think of the day that LBJ would have won Cleveland a ring. I'm sure he disagrees with me, but ONE ring in Cleveland >>> two, three rings anywhere else (which he will be lucky to get). most of you Lakers fans truly take winning for granted, but I do give you props for being intelligent fans of the game (for the most part, obviously). winning ONE championship in the dismal city of Cleveland would be like all your 6 latest rings wrapped up in one


----------



## seep

it was all a lie!!! everything was a friggin lie!!!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I'm still not worried. I do not put too much stock in the early parts of the regular season. Besides, Riley will take over this team soon enough and knock some sense into they asses. 

Axl was correct in his assessment that Spoelstra sucks ass as a head coach. But this year reminds me of the last year the Heat won the championship, we had a shitty regular season (not as shitty, but it was a much weaker NBA all-around) where we did not beat one top 4 playoff team from the East or the West, then Riley took over from Stan Van Gundy and the team went on a tear in the playoffs.


----------



## grimble crumble

3 said:


> I'm still not worried. I do not put too much stock in the early parts of the regular season. Besides, Riley will take over this team soon enough and knock some sense into they asses.
> 
> Axl was correct in his assessment that Spoelstra sucks ass as a head coach. But this year reminds me of the last year the Heat won the championship, we had a shitty regular season (not as shitty, but it was a much weaker NBA all-around) where we did not beat one top 4 playoff team from the East or the West, then Riley took over from Stan Van Gundy and the team went on a tear in the playoffs.



trust me dude, riley isnt taking over. part of the reason he took over van gundy is because he needed to get the monkey of his back of "cant win without kareem." hes got that now and I think genuinely likes being a GM.

plus I think he knows this team needs a season to "gell" before theyre ring primered and doesnt want a failed attempt on his shiny record. whats the point? hes already considered one of the best coaches ever and definetily wont catch phil jackson anytime soon.


----------



## seep

3 said:


> Besides, Riley will take over this team soon enough and knock some sense into they asses.



Riley will not hire himself as coach. I am positive of this.


----------



## axl blaze

anything other than Eric Spoelstra. that dude does suck, mostly because I find it hard for him to command the same respect as a Jackson or Riley or even a Stan Van Gundy. you all seemed to point the blame at the Heat's misfortunes to Chris Bosh... but he has put up some great games. the fact of the matter is that when LBJ and Wade are together on court, they do not have much chemistry. they both look lost and aggravated when together...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> anything other than Eric Spoelstra. that dude does suck, mostly because I find it hard for him to command the same respect as a Jackson or Riley or even a Stan Van Gundy. you all seemed to point the blame at the Heat's misfortunes to Chris Bosh... but he has put up some great games. the fact of the matter is that when LBJ and Wade are together on court, they do not have much chemistry. they both look lost and aggravated when together...



I don't think you have seen too much of the Heat at all. You are correct in saying that Bosh has been pretty fucking good, and he is most certainly not the problem. 

However, Wade and James have been outstanding together at times. I think that the team needs a coaching change, but a part of the issue is also that Wade and James are essentially learning to play in entirely different situations than they were previously used to. James is moving to Point Forward instead of Small Forward, and Wade has to learn to play off the ball a little more.

This isn't like the Celtics, where Garnett, Pierce, and Allen could play the same game they had always played. This Heat team is something that has never been done before, there is no blueprint for this like there is with most models teams are built on. A quality coach simply has find a way to utilize the tremendous amount of talent on this team, and once that happens they will be unstoppable.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

3 said:


> *
> This isn't like the Celtics, where Garnett, Pierce, and Allen could play the same game they had always played.
> 
> This Heat team is something that has never been done before, there is no blueprint for this like there is with most models teams are built on.
> 
> A quality coach simply has find a way to utilize the tremendous amount of talent on this team, and once that happens they will be unstoppable.*



I actually agree with your theory.

EXCEPT for the fact that in my strong opinion, people are VASTLY overrating how "tremendous" LeBron and Wade are - sure LeBron's excellent - but he's nowhere NEAR the Jordan-esque player MANY people thought he'd be by now - his eighth season.

And Wade, while also excellent, has been banged up quite a bit, and is not quite the superduperstar he was when he led the Heat to the Title in 2006.

I suppose what I'm saying is that if, hypothetically, these two players were actually THE BEST TEAMMATES EVER (and they're CLEARLY NOT - MJ & Pippen in 1996 and Kobe & Shaq in 2002 were CLEARLY better than are Lebron & Wade are in 2011), THEN I would agree that a well-respected stud coach (like Phil Jackson in 1996 or Phil Jackson in 2002) could get two players to maximize their respective talents, and help win their team the title.

And without respect - LeBron & Wade . . . you're no MJ & Pippen .


----------



## axl blaze

3 said:


> I don't think you have seen too much of the Heat at all...
> However, Wade and James have been outstanding together at times



taken from ESPN.com



> ORLANDO, Fla. -- There were six minutes left and the Miami Heat were ahead by one point.
> 
> Dwyane Wade had just scored two baskets and assisted on two others by baiting the defense and finding the open man. The Heat had eliminated the Orlando Magic's once sizable lead.
> 
> The horn sounded and LeBron James tore off his warm-up and bounced onto the floor. The crowd at Amway Center was worried, so worried it forgot to boo James as it had been doing all night.
> 
> So this was it. Wade and James on the same team and ready to take control of a close road game against an elite team as they've done so often in their careers. When they were on that Miami stage back in July it was these moments they were dreaming of, eventually in June it was assumed.
> 
> Double-barreled superstars in superstar time, right?
> 
> No, it was more like Wile E. Coyote pulling the trigger only to display a little sign that read "bang."



I've watched some Heat, definitely watched the Orlando VS Miami game. I'm pretty sure there's a stat out there showcasing just how many points James and Wade DON'T score when together on court, compared to the team's other options. swear I saw it the other day...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Wade has been sick with some kind of flu bug for the past week. He seems to get sick pretty often. But I never trust what ESPN says or how they report it. The Cowboys were supposed to be Superbowl contenders this year, right?


Oh, and the Heat killed the Magic earlier in the year. I hope ESPN brought that up. 


Damn I sound uppity and pissed off in this post. Its not intended, I just took a lot of xanax. Too lazy to write nicely.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

L O V E L I F E said:


> I actually agree with your theory.
> 
> EXCEPT for the fact that in my strong opinion, people are VASTLY overrating how "tremendous" LeBron and Wade are - sure LeBron's excellent - but he's nowhere NEAR the Jordan-esque player MANY people thought he'd be by now - his eighth season.
> 
> And Wade, while also excellent, has been banged up quite a bit, and is not quite the superduperstar he was when he led the Heat to the Title in 2006.
> 
> I suppose what I'm saying is that if, hypothetically, these two players were actually THE BEST TEAMMATES EVER (and they're CLEARLY NOT - MJ & Pippen in 1996 and Kobe & Shaq in 2002 were CLEARLY better than are Lebron & Wade are in 2011), THEN I would agree that a well-respected stud coach (like Phil Jackson in 1996 or Phil Jackson in 2002) could get two players to maximize their respective talents, and help win their team the title.
> 
> And without respect - LeBron & Wade . . . you're no MJ & Pippen .



If LeBron and Wade are not tremendous, define tremendous? Nobody will ever be Jordan or Chamberlain again. Ever. And it is three players who are supposed to make this roster complete. I would also take either LeBron, Wade, or Bosh over Pippen any day. Not taking anything away from the dude, but he would not be the star he is today without Jordan. He would be like Gasol without Kobe (Kobe is still the best in the NBA, no doubt). 

But right now, Wade is sick, and the two most important role players (Haslem and Miller) are out. The team has not won a game without Haslem this year, who is one of the most underrated players in the game.

The only teams that legitimately worry me are the Lakers and the Celtics. The Celtics have earned their place in the worry list by beating the Heat twice. But then again, the Heat are not even complete yet.


----------



## seep

What shocks me is how much fun teams and fans have had against the Heat, while  even at the victories at the AAA, the atmosphere has been dull. But Memphis: those fuckers were celebrating like they'd won the finals, and don't get me started on the intensity levels in Orlando or at the Garden. 

The AAA sorta reminds me of MSG with fans not packing the seats until like the 2nd quarter. Except at MSG, once the fans get to their seats, the energy is incredible.

Against Utah when we had a 10 point advantage with a minute left, half the seats were empty when Millsap started nailing 3 after 3 after 3. 


Poor Sixers are about to get raped.


----------



## axl blaze

seep said:


> What shocks me is how much fun teams and fans have had against the Heat, while  even at the victories at the AAA, the atmosphere has been dull. But Memphis: those fuckers were celebrating like they'd won the finals...



get used to it, being a fan of LBJ's team during his first eight year, I've noticed how much people love to talk smack about him on the internet, boo him IRL, and celebrate like it was Spring Break '99 if their team ever beats him. with LBJ and his highly volatile (in a good way) media agenda, it just comes slicing with the double edged sword. get used to it, my friend...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I think seep may be talking about South Florida fans lack of enthusiasm for the sports they worship. Nobody except the Dolphins sells out their stadium/arena on a regular basis, and Dolphins tickets are way overpriced, so you have a bunch of people in the front row who are there as a status symbol for themselves rather than as true fans. 

Canes games are much better, but the crowd rarely shows up, especially after they tore down the Orange Bowl (as I have said before, I will never attend another Miami football game until they rebuild their own stadium). 

But people down here rarely care about the Heat. There is very little enthusiasm because everybody down here lives and dies to watch football. The Heat will always be third to the two big football teams, no matter if they win 10 'ships in a row.


----------



## axl blaze

that sucks that Miami is having difficulties being both a football and basketball city. the City of Cleveland had no such qualms, but as an outsider looking in on their sports teams, I must say that Cleveland sports fans are such an anomaly in the realm of fanhood. they live and die for the Browns, which usually means they end up dying. although they don't have a powerhouse college football team, they at least ardent Ohio State football supporters. and obviously, their affection towards the Cleveland Cavaliers runs very deep...

I can't wait to see when the Miami Heat visit the Cavs at Cleveland on December 3rd (I believe?). the Cavs got it up early to beat a great all-around Boston Celtics team, but have been just as mediocre as the Miami Heat since then

despite the Cavs being LARGELY undermanned compared to the Heat, I can't wait to see how the crowd reacts to their still smarting bum from LBJ skipping town on national television

should be epic NBA watching, especially if the Cavs can pull the upset off at home


----------



## undead

^ Agreed. And it's December 2nd. I'll be there. 



3 said:


> This isn't like the Celtics, where Garnett, Pierce, and Allen could play the same game they had always played. This Heat team is something that has never been done before, there is no blueprint for this like there is with most models teams are built on. A quality coach simply has find a way to utilize the tremendous amount of talent on this team, and once that happens they will be unstoppable.



I actually see it a different way. While people will say "wouldn't you want that kind of talent on your team if you got the opportunity???" I'd have to say that I think the main problem isn't that these superstars have to adapt to a new game... the front office can easily be to blame because if you construct a "machine" out of too many of the same parts, it's not going to function properly. Yes this is a once in a lifetime type of team, but there's a reason it's only been attempted once in a lifetime... and it's more than just because of the salaries, it's because most good teams with good front offices tend to find the right players for the fit rather than fit the wrong players in the "right" places.

Herb Brooks, the coach of the 1980 US Olympic hockey team, was once quoted as saying "I don't want the BEST players, I want the RIGHT players." I'd say it translates well to any sport.


----------



## Serious

^ Will LeBron be doing his chalk throwing routine like he does in every game? That would be an epic troll move on his part, no doubt there would be beers flying his way. 


Oh and what the fuck is wrong with Wade lately?  That's really the only player on that team I feel sorry for, he has been one of my favorite ever since 2004. 

He was one of the best mid-range shooters in 08-09... dude could get it off from anywhere on the floor. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKoETzoCXuQ


----------



## axl blaze

Serious said:


> ^ Will LeBron be doing his chalk throwing routine like he does in every game? That would be an epic troll move on his part, no doubt there would be beers flying his way.



there has been a lot of debate lately in Cleveland as to whether he will pull this move on the crowd. although he does it every game, I think that he should not perform his cute pre-game ceremony at the Q. those Cleveland fans are fucking nuts, need I bring up the news report two weeks ago that an 8 year-old NY Jets fan visiting Cleveland got tackled by a grown-ass man in front of the kids' parents


----------



## undead

As dickish of a move as it would be... I don't have a problem with it personally if he does the chalk routine. It was his routine not Clevelands, but Cleveland took the routine and made it an image hence the reason Cleveland would feel disrespected if he does it. Like I said... it'd be a dick move knowing what the city feels, but it is what it is and realistically... why would he change his pregame routine to a appease a city that he had no respect for from the get go?

Also... security is gonna be incredibly beefed up this game. There are gonna be undercover cops, an enormous amount of personnel guarding James, himself, and vulgar anti-LBJ apparel has already been banned for this game. That said, I'll be sporting a QUITNESS shirt and will be booing in full effect. I'm sure this shit's gonna get fucking crazy. I'm taking my camera with me and going early with intentions of photographing some of the madness before, during, and after the game.


----------



## Serious

I expect it to be crazier than VC's first return. And LeBron won't go off like he did in that kind of atmosphere. We all know how James handles pressure. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edJ2MJ5PzfI


----------



## cattledecapitation

Watching LeBron's return is still not worth having to watch the Cavs play.


----------



## Serious

cattledecapitation said:


> Watching LeBron's return is still not worth having to watch the Cavs play.



Why? Cavs playing as a team >>>> LeBron playing 1 on 5. 

This might sound stupid to some of you but I actually think the Cavs enjoy not having LeBron on this team anymore. You can see it on their faces, they're having so much fun out there.


----------



## undead

Agreed. And I've had people around here ask if I think it'll be an Indiana/Detroit situation all over again. That won't happen. As much as LBJ is an egocentric asshole (sorry heat fans)... he simply isn't someone who acts out of a moment of passion. He's poised enough to not let his emotions get the best of him (as far as lashing out goes).

Also... as an aside... does anyone notice how when someone tries to draw a charge on Lebron... he goes in face first and does a Matrix like move while bouncing off of the player? I know many players overact, but WOW... he's not even slightly convincing, yet he STILL gets those calls. It's insane. I'm paraphrasing a commentator (can't remember who) in saying that not even a Mack truck would move him like that.


----------



## undead

cattledecapitation said:


> Watching LeBron's return is still not worth having to watch the Cavs play.



I'm assuming you're either a butthurt Sonics fan or a fan of any non-Seattle team due to the fact that your city lacks relevancy in every sport other than soccer, which unfortunately doesn't matter because even US soccer fans don't care about the MLS?


----------



## axl blaze

Serious said:


> Why? Cavs playing as a team >>>> LeBron playing 1 on 5.
> 
> This might sound stupid to some of you but I actually think the Cavs enjoy not having LeBron on this team anymore. You can see it on their faces, they're having so much fun out there.



you've got a great point, but the most common plebeian NBA fan is not going to be interested in team basketball. they want to be ooh'd and ahh'd by the sight of LBJ's superficial dunks

it's actually entertaining to watch CLE play this year, for reasons you stated. instead of the offense boiling down foolishly to just "pass the ball to LBJ," they have actually tried now to develop their skills and chemistry as a team

case in point, when the Cavs beat the Boston Celtics for their first NBA game this year, I was almost certain that if LBJ was still on the team the Cavs would have lost to the Celts


----------



## cattledecapitation

I've never enjoyed watching Cleveland play. Mo Williams missing tons of shots, the flopper Varejaoaoeihjfeao acting like a tweaker, Hollins' underdeveloped nose bothers me, and Parker just kinda stands there

Hickson, Powe, and Moon are cool though.

@ryan - butthurt yes, but no not biased against any teams besides San Antonio and Utah. I didn't like watching Cleveland much either even when LeBron was there


----------



## axl blaze

Anderson Varejao is a pimp! one of the hardest working pro basketball players to play the game in today's age. he has only decent natural ability, aside from being a Brazilian Amazon in height, all of his successes are attributed to his hard work


----------



## cattledecapitation

lol he reminds me of Sideshow Bob xD but yeah he can definitely move


----------



## undead

cattledecapitation said:


> I've never enjoyed watching Cleveland play. Mo Williams missing tons of shots, the flopper Varejaoaoeihjfeao acting like a tweaker, Hollins' underdeveloped nose bothers me, and Parker just kinda stands there
> 
> Hickson, Powe, and Moon are cool though.
> 
> @ryan - butthurt yes, but no not biased against any teams besides San Antonio and Utah. I didn't like watching Cleveland much either even when LeBron was there



Fair enough.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

The Celtics will be interesting once Perk comes back from his injury.  Shaq is playing pretty well and it looks as if KG is back fully from his injury.  They may be old, used up, overrated, etc but this is still a team with lots of championship experience.


----------



## grimble crumble

Wyld 4 X said:


> The Celtics will be interesting once Perk comes back from his injury.  Shaq is playing pretty well and it looks as if KG is back fully from his injury.  They may be old, used up, overrated, etc but this is still a team with lots of championship experience.



anyone wh counts the celts out of anything is an idiot. they will probably take the east this year. although I think one thing that is not talked about at all is how much the celts will hurt missing tony allen come playoff time. dude had no shot at all but holy fuck could he play D. it was always Allens job to guard the opposing teams toughest offensive player. having that kind of defensive talent off the bench is a huge asset to your team.


----------



## Serious

Lol Mavs actually playing defense this year. Right now they are forcing the Heat to take jump shots... Wade and Bron can't drive to the rim except on fastbreaks. 

Mike Miller would help, but this team is still ridiculously easy to exploit.


----------



## Serious

grimble crumble said:


> anyone wh counts the celts out of anything is an idiot. they will probably take the east this year. although I think one thing that is not talked about at all is how much the celts will hurt missing tony allen come playoff time. dude had no shot at all but holy fuck could he play D. it was always Allens job to guard the opposing teams toughest offensive player. having that kind of defensive talent off the bench is a huge asset to your team.



It's definitely going to be Celtics-Lakers again in the Finals, I called it before the season started. 

The C's can pick up 10 Tony Allens in the D-League, the dude played good defense but was an offensive liability at times. Delonte West is an underrated defender and he can shoot the three @ 40%,  has a decent offensive game. I think they'll be just fine.


----------



## Serious

If you played a drinking game for every time LeBron moved without the ball, you could leave the cap on the bottle. He is like the guy everyone hates in a pick up game. Just stands around unless he has the ball.

BESTPLAYERINTHEGAME!!!


----------



## grimble crumble

Serious said:


> Delonte West is an underrated defender and he can shoot the three @ 40%,  has a decent offensive game. I think they'll be just fine.



sorry man, the kobes of the league would eat delonte alive, but tony allen annoyed the shit of bryant last year durring the finals.


----------



## Serious

Wow, LeBron killed any chance of a Heat comeback with his play. Wade and Bosh actually shot well, and were playing better with him on the bench. Spo is such a fucking retard, you don't kill momentum like that when you are on a run... He doesn't know when to sub in players, that's like the 5th time this kind of shit happened already.


Also, most of Wade's turnovers were a result of LeBron not moving AT ALL. Just stands there at 25 feet from the basket when Wade has the ball. One of them has to come off the bench for this shit to at least somewhat work.


----------



## Serious

LeBron shot 5-19, (0-4 3PT). Had 4 assists, but 5 turnovers. At least he got his 15 free throws.


----------



## undead

I have to first apologize to any heat fans (here's looking at you 3-4 and crowe), but I have to post this because I find it just plain funny. It never fails to stick out to me on the NBA homepage so I had to highlight it. Again... I apologize because I know you guys are legit Heat fans and not bandwagoners. So... as a Cavs fan... I have to ask:

Which is it? Be unstoppable or roll over?


----------



## axl blaze

LBJ bumping into lame-duck Coach Spoelestra during a Heat timeout

LBJ is essentially saying that Spoelstra doesn't let him joke around. yeah, that's right, you miss the fast and fun times at the Q, where you had funny-ass commercials with Ilgauskus, and dressed up like the Warriors one time with your whole team. I guess when you lose that many games, you're just not going to have a fun time anyways

it's ironic that CLE's new coach Byron Scott is the perfect fit for LBJ. has a ring, is fair, yet good to his players

/butthurtin'


----------



## cire113

Ok Lebron and wade need to STOP shooting 3's.... If your not james jones or eddie house do NOT shoot a 3 please...


Problem with the heat is there is no ebb and flow in their play...   Their offense is erratic and their defense sucks...

They got some time, If wade doesnt get injured i think they will come together by the PLAYOFFS ....

Eric looked pissed when lebron ran into him lol


----------



## seep

question for people that know the Cavs better than I do:

Is LBJ so passive-aggressive that he'd intentionally play badly in order to get his way?



> ESPN quoting an anonymous source: "Everybody knows LeBron is playful and likes to joke around, but Spoelstra told him in front of the whole team that he has to get more serious. The players couldn't believe it. They feel like Spoelstra's not letting them be themselves."


----------



## axl blaze

I don't think he would play that much. I'm sure all professional athletes want to win. however, it was obvious that LBJ didn't really try last year in the playoffs. and even the year before that, he kinda shut himself down

LBJ needs to have fun on the court. I didn't hate him for this, as one can still have fun and work hard...


----------



## grimble crumble

axl blaze said:


> I don't think he would play that much. I'm sure all professional athletes want to win. however, it was obvious that LBJ didn't really try last year in the playoffs. and even the year before that, he kinda shut himself down
> 
> LBJ needs to have fun on the court. I didn't hate him for this, as one can still have fun and work hard...



i think people are too hard on lebron for the jokes/fun thing

but on the other hand I do think it holds him back. Picture MJ and Kobe. both these two, when it gets to post season time have this attitude of literally winning being the only thing they care about. to the point of it almost being childish. winning must happen at all costs and they both have that I will kill you look. in their heads there is nothing but *I will win*

you dont really see that with lebron as far as frame of mind.

kobe and mike are the types that would be up every damn morning pushing themselves to the limits trying to get better, while lebron leans more on his natural physical prowess and doesnt have the discipline or character to be on there levels.


----------



## seep

Lebron James has a developmental disorder is what you guys are saying?


----------



## undead

I think Lebron is good enough of a basketball player that he has to literally TRY to play poorly. Whether you agree or disagree with him being the greatest player of all time, he's an incredible INDIVIDUAL talent... it goes without saying. So when he plays poorly (I'm not talking about average or sub-par... POORLY) it's more than likely due to outside influence (ie. internal struggles). As much of a shithead as Lebron is... and no matter how much he's disrespected Cleveland and it's fans, no matter how much bigger he thinks he is than the whole state of Ohio... Lebron James doesn't purposely suck balls. If he's playing bad, it's legit.

For the most part... Lebron's biggest faults aren't on the court.

That said... I'll be at the game Thursday in Cleveland... booing the fucks that made this winter the least anticipated winter in 8 years.

I'm a Browns, Indians, Cavs, and Buckeyes fan... and I don't hate the Steelers, White Sox, Bulls, Wolverines combined as much as I hate the Miami Heat. The Heat logo looks as evil to me as the swastika did to the jews during WWII. A bit of an exaggeration? Sure, but I really have never had this burning a desire for a team to fail. It's gotten so bad that I actually cheer more for a Heat loss than I do a Cavs win. I'm sorry... I know that's not being a good fan of my team... but it's just plain a burning desire to see a conglomeration of arrogant assholes get theirs.

Again... 3-4 and Crowe... I have nothin but love for you guys.


----------



## grimble crumble

seep said:


> Lebron James has a developmental disorder is what you guys are saying?




haha yes a basketball developmental disorder



ryanlaughlin said:


> I think Lebron is good enough of a basketball player that he has to literally TRY to play poorly. Whether you agree or disagree with him being the greatest player of all time, he's an incredible INDIVIDUAL talent... it goes without saying. So when he plays poorly (I'm not talking about average or sub-par... POORLY) it's more than likely due to outside influence (ie. internal struggles). As much of a shithead as Lebron is... and no matter how much he's disrespected Cleveland and it's fans, no matter how much bigger he thinks he is than the whole state of Ohio... Lebron James doesn't purposely suck balls. If he's playing bad, it's legit.



I disagree, everyone can have bad days, thats part of the game (take a look at MJ's stats in the last game of his last ring).

as far as the boston game last year I dont think he quit _per say _in the same way that most people do, but it comes down to how you define "quit". I think boston did a good job of taking away his lanes to the basket which forced him to shoot jumpers, he was missing them, felt the pressure so he decided to play passively out of self dedefence. you know so if the cavs lost it would seem they did because he didnt try rather than he tried and just wasnt good enough.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

LeBron lacks that killer instinct that has defined all of the all-time greats. Think Charles Barkley as a comparison. I have said that since before he was at the Heat, when he joined the Heat, and throughout the whole season. Wade is our killer instinct guy, and a better player IMO. 

That said, does anyone think it is possible that Mike Milller being out is what is hurting this team? The projected starting lineup by most people in the know was:

PG: LeBron
SG: Wade
SF: Mike Miller
PF: Bosh
C: A mishmash of mediocre players


This team isn't even complete, but potentially losing Haslem for the season is devastating. He was a huge part of the Heat's plans, and perhaps their 4th best player. 

Anyways, they need to transition LeBron to point guard/forward stat and put James Jones in the starting lineup at Small Forward immediately. Arroyo is terrible as a starter, the entire lineup idea isn't working because they are trying to utilize LeBron and Wade the same way they have been used before, and it needs to change. Anybody can see that, and LeBron is the one with legit skills at the point. 

Anybody who thought this team would win 70 games was retarded, even if I said it in the excitement of it all (my bad if I did). That does not mean that they are not legit contenders, however. If I were betting actual money, I would still place it on the Heat to win the title.


----------



## undead

grimble crumble said:


> I disagree, everyone can have bad days, thats part of the game (take a look at MJ's stats in the last game of his last ring).



I should clarify. Yeah, he'll have bad days statistically (ie against good defenses or on an off day), but rarely does he seem to lack EFFORT so much as to play passively.


----------



## melange

my nuggets not doing too shabby


----------



## Serious

grimble crumble said:


> i think people are too hard on lebron for the jokes/fun thing
> 
> but on the other hand I do think it holds him back. Picture MJ and Kobe. both these two, when it gets to post season time have this attitude of literally winning being the only thing they care about. to the point of it almost being childish. winning must happen at all costs and they both have that I will kill you look. in their heads there is nothing but *I will win*
> 
> you dont really see that with lebron as far as frame of mind.
> 
> kobe and mike are the types that would be up every damn morning pushing themselves to the limits trying to get better, while lebron leans more on his natural physical prowess and doesnt have the discipline or character to be on there levels.



Exactly! If LeBron had Kobe's or MJ's mentality since high school, I think he would be able to challenge Jordan for G.O.A.T

He won't even go down top 15 all time IMO. 



3 said:


> LeBron lacks that killer instinct that has defined all of the all-time greats. Think Charles Barkley as a comparison. I have said that since before he was at the Heat, when he joined the Heat, and throughout the whole season. Wade is our killer instinct guy, and a better player IMO.
> 
> That said, does anyone think it is possible that Mike Milller being out is what is hurting this team? The projected starting lineup by most people in the know was:
> 
> PG: LeBron
> SG: Wade
> SF: Mike Miller
> PF: Bosh
> C: A mishmash of mediocre players
> 
> 
> This team isn't even complete, but potentially losing Haslem for the season is devastating. He was a huge part of the Heat's plans, and perhaps their 4th best player.
> 
> Anyways, they need to transition LeBron to point guard/forward stat and put James Jones in the starting lineup at Small Forward immediately. Arroyo is terrible as a starter, the entire lineup idea isn't working because they are trying to utilize LeBron and Wade the same way they have been used before, and it needs to change. Anybody can see that, and LeBron is the one with legit skills at the point.
> 
> Anybody who thought this team would win 70 games was retarded, even if I said it in the excitement of it all (my bad if I did). That does not mean that they are not legit contenders, however. If I were betting actual money, I would still place it on the Heat to win the title.


Chalmers need to start over Arroyo.

Carlos is a defensive liability.


----------



## undead

Serious said:


> Exactly! If LeBron had Kobe's or MJ's mentality since high school, I think he would be able to challenge Jordan for G.O.A.T
> 
> He won't even go down top 15 all time IMO.



Are you serious?!?

(see what I did there??? :D)

As much of a dick as Lebron is and as much as I wish failure on him for eternity... I think he'd crack the top 15 regardless of whether he ever wins a title or not solely on his individual talent.

This isn't an attempt to challenge you or to be a dick, but just out of curiosity, if you don't think Lebron would crack the top 15, who would you put ahead of him?


----------



## grimble crumble

ryanlaughlin said:


> Are you serious?!?
> 
> (see what I did there??? :D)
> 
> As much of a dick as Lebron is and as much as I wish failure on him for eternity... I think he'd crack the top 15 regardless of whether he ever wins a title or not solely on his individual talent.
> 
> This isn't an attempt to challenge you or to be a dick, but just out of curiosity, if you don't think Lebron would crack the top 15, who would you put ahead of him?



no way I can name 15 players in nba history better than lebron EASILY


----------



## undead

Well off the top of my head, I'd say (in no particular order):

Michael Jordan
Kobe Bryant
Kareem Abdul Jabar
Oscar Robertson
Wilt Chamberlain
Bill Russell
Larry Bird
Magic Johnson
Scottie Pippen (?)

And I KNOW I'm certainly missing some obvious ones, but you have to forgive me as I did say "off the top of my head" and basketball is by no means my primary sport so I'm not as well versed as some of you guys probably are on the history.

So I ask the same to you... again, out of curiosity... who would you rank above Lebron?


----------



## stinkfoot

pacers are looking pretty good.

they have & will continue to suprise some teams.


----------



## axl blaze

LeBron James Called A 'Traitor,' Taunted At Miami Restaurant: Report 

man... these Cleveland fans are not giving up


----------



## Serious

ryanlaughlin said:


> Are you serious?!?
> 
> (see what I did there??? :D)
> 
> As much of a dick as Lebron is and as much as I wish failure on him for eternity... I think he'd crack the top 15 regardless of whether he ever wins a title or not solely on his individual talent.
> 
> This isn't an attempt to challenge you or to be a dick, but just out of curiosity, if you don't think Lebron would crack the top 15, who would you put ahead of him?



1.) MJ
2.) Kareem 
3.) Magic
4.) Bird
5.) Russell
6.) Wilt 
7.) Shaq
8.) Duncan
9.) Hakeem 
10.) Kobe 
11.) Oscar Robertson
12) Jerry West
13.) Moses Malone
14.) Elgin Baylor
15.) Julius Erving/Karl Malone/Scottie Pippen (can't decide between the three)


Right now LeBron is somewhere in the top 25 for me. 
I think he'd crack the top 18 when its all said and done though.


----------



## Serious

stinkfoot said:


> pacers are looking pretty good.
> 
> they have & will continue to suprise some teams.


I think the Pacers are good enough to grab that 8th seed in the East this year.  I can't see that squad getting past the 1st round though.


----------



## grimble crumble

Serious said:


> 1.) MJ
> 2.) Kareem
> 3.) Magic
> 4.) Bird
> 5.) Russell
> 6.) Wilt
> 7.) Shaq
> 8.) Duncan
> 9.) Hakeem
> 10.) Kobe
> 11.) Oscar Robertson
> 12) Jerry West
> 13.) Moses Malone
> 14.) Elgin Baylor
> 15.) Julius Erving/Karl Malone/Scottie Pippen (can't decide between the three)




im the type of guy that would put nate thurmond over moses malone, and john stockton over pippen.

for leborn if he pulls his head out of his ass and doesnt turn into a T.O. type of guy, he might make the top 15/12, while kobe I think is easily already in the top 10 and could move up.

although the more I think about the harder it is to rank.

if your going off pure stats than Wilt is probably the G.O.A.T. but if your going of rings than Bill russell is the goat. MJ is neither of those hes but hes the G.OA.T. because hes a combination of both, plus other things but you could say the exact same thing about kobe.

I mean really when you think about it Kobe is nearly an MJ clone skill wise and has 5 rings going for more, so its hard not to rank them close together on the all time list.

yet then you have these guys like Baylor and wilt who have PHENOMINAL stats and not many rings yet jordan out ranks them and sometimes even magic and jerry west outrank them on peoples lists and I would without doubt say Kobe is better than jerry west, and he might outrank magic with his defensive skills, killer instincs and insane scoring outbursts, but then you have people who would cringe at that statement but to those people I say well you have mj as the greatest and kobe is about as close to mj as you can get? its really a jumbled mess.

on a final note I truelly believe elgin baylor is one of the most underated players of all time. any man that is 6'5 and averages 18.6 RPG and 38PPG in a single season is a basketball god. thats what pissed me off most about people comparing lebron to jordan during his cleve haydays before everyone hated him, its disrespectful to players like baylor.


----------



## KamMoye

anyone putting kobe in their top 10 all-time simply does not know basketball.

remind me, what was kobe's winning % w/o shaq and pau?

anyone remember when kobe quit in the 2nd half of the suns series, passing the ball every time he touched it?

kobe is a volume shooter. give him 30 shots or give him 10, he'll give you roughly the same efficiency. that's valuable, but i can make a strong case guys like clyde drexler and scottie pippen are more valuable.

and lol @ the LBJ hate ITT. he has performed wildly under expectations this year, and i have no problems admitting that, but for 4-5 straight years he has been the best player in the L. give him his credit. 

right now his game is made redundant by wade (and vice versa), and he deserves all the criticism he's getting for how one-dimensional his offensive game is (where are the post-ups?) but at the same time we're what, 15-20% into the season? calm down. he's more of a team player than kobe has ever been.


----------



## grimble crumble

^^^ lol take away any mans team mates and his win % will go down. jordan had the luxery of having roughly the same core teamates his entire career.

and kobe without shaq or pau? I believe included in this time were season stats of 35-5-5, 31-5-5, 28-5-6, not very often in the modern nba that at man averages 35 per game, in fact the most recent time before that was in 1988 when Jordan did it. so ide say not too shabby. your points arnt very strong man 

EDIT: p.s. I think the best player in the L would have at least a little bit of a post game...

kobe has one of the best post games in the leage and the best mid range.


----------



## undead

^ Agreed. Taking away his go to guys, but not taking away MJs go to guys (for ONE example) isn't exactly comparing using common denominators. It's like saying "Kobe at his worst... is SOOOOOOO much worse than Jordan at his best... therefore Kobe can't hold a flame to MJ!"


----------



## axl blaze

LBJ would be getting more hype if is team was performing better. actually, right now the Heat are on something like a 6 game win streak, and now magically his name is being mentioned more in MVP voting. LBJ has the numbers, his team just has to back him up in wins just like all the years he was performing with the lowly Cavs....


----------



## KamMoye

grimble crumble said:


> ^^^ lol take away any mans team mates and his win % will go down. jordan had the luxery of having roughly the same core teamates his entire career.



jordan never had a legitimate post presence yet still dominated the L. 

we saw kobe w/o a post presence and he was tracy mcgrady. 



> and kobe without shaq or pau? I believe included in this time were season stats of 35-5-5, 31-5-5, 28-5-6, not very often in the modern nba that at man averages 35 per game, in fact the most recent time before that was in 1988 when Jordan did it. so ide say not too shabby. your points arnt very strong man



he got his numbers through volume, not necessarily efficiency. 

not to mention that tracy mcgrady put up similarly superb numbers and was more efficient while doing it.



> kobe is a volume shooter. give him 30 shots or give him 10, he'll give you roughly the same efficiency.



in 04-05 he chucked it up 20 times a game to get his 27.6 points (1.38 points per shot), shooting 43%. his player efficiency rating (PER) was 23.3.

in 05-06 he needed 27.2 shots to get 35.4 points (1.31 points per shot), shooting 45 percent. his PER was 28.0.

in 06-07 he burned through 22.8 shots to get 31.6 points (1.38 points per shot), shooting 46.3 percent. he picked up 5.4 assists but turned it over 3.4 times a game, leading to a 26.1 PER. 

meanwhile LBJ has averaged a 30.6 PER the last three seasons, higher than kobe's best season. he shoots a higher percentage, gets to the line more often, averages more assists yet still commits fewer turnovers. 



> p.s. I think the best player in the L would have at least a little bit of a post game...
> 
> kobe has one of the best post games in the leage and the best mid range.



about 75-80% of kobe bryant's shots are jumpers. (source: 82games.com). jump-shots (specifically those from 18-24 feet) are the lowest-percentage shot in the game. your productivity  comes from both 3-pointers and the paint,  as getting in the paint leads to a higher percentage from the field, free throws, and assists. 

james' jumper isn't his strong suit, but it doesn't matter because he gets into the paint at will, and is the best finisher in the L inside the paint. getting into the paint collapses the defense, geting you fouls, easy dunks, and assists that lead to easy dunks. (not to mention offensive rebound opportunities!)


----------



## grimble crumble

KamMoye said:


> jordan never had a legitimate post presence yet still dominated the L.
> 
> we saw kobe w/o a post presence and he was tracy mcgrady.



MJ had no post prescence? not true man. So a guy like dennis rodman who is one of only maybe 7 players to ever average 18 rebounds per game isnt a legit post prescence. whats the saying by pat riley go? "no rebounds no rings" Rodman is known as one of the greatest rebounders of all time on any nba list there is more to post prescence then offence.



> he got his numbers through volume, not necessarily efficiency.
> 
> not to mention that tracy mcgrady put up similarly superb numbers and was more efficient while doing it.



1. ok lets brake down stats here per minute of actual playing time. points per minute is a great way to determine an offensive force. MJ is at .78 points per minute it is #1 among all players who have ever averaged over 20ppg for their careers. Kobe scores .70 per minute if he were to retire today. now that looks like less but if we were to divide shots per minute of playing time. Mj threw up .59 per minute for his career while kobe only chucks up .52 you call kobe a volume guy? in actuality Jordan shot the ball more frequently than kobe does.

im not faulting jordan at all. he is the goat for a reason but saying that kobe isnt in the top 10 or close to jordan in skill is insane. kobe's Points per minute for his career beat out people such as *Clyde drexler, oscar robertson, larry bird, Dr. J, Wilt chamberlin, kareem, elgin baylor, jerry west, durant and leborn *just to name a few

he also is leading the current nba season in pointer per 48 minutes of playing time by leaps and bounds.

2. T-macs greatest season was 32 points per game off 45% was the highpoint of his subpar career. kobes 35 points per game off of 45% shooting is actually considered a low time in his 5 ringed career. t-mac was a star but really shouldnt be mentioned when were talking about the real greats listed on this and the last page.



> in 04-05 he chucked it up 20 times a game to get his 27.6 points (1.38 points per shot), shooting 43%. his player efficiency rating (PER) was 23.3.
> 
> in 05-06 he needed 27.2 shots to get 35.4 points (1.31 points per shot), shooting 45 percent. his PER was 28.0.
> 
> in 06-07 he burned through 22.8 shots to get 31.6 points (1.38 points per shot), shooting 46.3 percent. he picked up 5.4 assists but turned it over 3.4 times a game, leading to a 26.1 PER.



these were the seasons the lakers orginazation went through a rebuilding peroid and bryant was literally the only quality player which ment he HAD to take more shots and defenders could pay less attention to everyone else on the floor. trust me go take a look at they guys kobe dragged to the playoffs. dont think smush parker is doing so hot now.




> about 75-80% of kobe bryant's shots are jumpers. (source: 82games.com). jump-shots (specifically those from 18-24 feet) are the lowest-percentage shot in the game. your productivity  comes from both 3-pointers and the paint,  as getting in the paint leads to a higher percentage from the field, free throws, and assists.
> 
> james' jumper isn't his strong suit, but it doesn't matter because he gets into the paint at will, and is the best finisher in the L inside the paint. getting into the paint collapses the defense, geting you fouls, easy dunks, and assists that lead to easy dunks. (not to mention offensive rebound opportunities



Kobe shoots more jump shots because hes a great jump shooter just like how dwight howard blocks more shots because hes a great shot blocker... if your trying to say this means kobe has no post game your wrong my friend I believe Kobe led the leage in points in the post for about half of last season beating out guys like howard and lebron.

there is a difference between points in the paint and points in the post. lebron gets many of his points in the pain during transition or cuts from the perimeter which shows that he cant get to the pain at will, if he could he would have a post game. his actual post play (back to the basket in post) is horrible.


----------



## KamMoye

grimble crumble said:


> MJ had no post prescence? not true man. So a guy like dennis rodman who is one of only maybe 7 players to ever average 18 rebounds per game isnt a legit post prescence. whats the saying by pat riley go? "no rebounds no rings" Rodman is known as one of the greatest rebounders of all time on any nba list there is more to post prescence then offence.



Rodman was on the Bulls for three seasons. He also wasn't averaging 18 rebounds a game for the Bulls as you may have implied.



> 1. ok lets brake down stats here per minute of actual playing time. points per minute is a great way to determine an offensive force.



Not necessarily. You're further rewarding inefficiency, as the more you shoot the more likely you are to score.

This is why stats like True Shooting percentage and eFG% exist. They take FTs and 3-pointers into account. 



> you call kobe a volume guy? in actuality Jordan shot the ball more frequently than kobe does.



Why are the two mutually exclusive? 

The difference is Jordan's TS% and eFG and, yes, even PER (which already inherently rewards those who shoot the most) were always much, much higher than Kobe's.



> im not faulting jordan at all. he is the goat for a reason but saying that kobe isnt in the top 10 or close to jordan in skill is insane.



How do you value a basketball player? 

So far all you're really talking about is the raw ability to score. 

Sure, Kobe is one of the top 10 scorers of all-time in terms of *ability to score.* I'll give you that. Then again, so is Allen Iverson.



> kobe's Points per minute for his career beat out people such as *Clyde drexler, oscar robertson, larry bird, Dr. J, Wilt chamberlin, kareem, elgin baylor, jerry west, durant and leborn *just to name a few



As I'm sure do his shots per minute. 



> he also is leading the current nba season in pointer per 48 minutes of playing time by leaps and bounds.



It would be disappointing to shoot the most and _not_ score the most. He's averaging more than three shots more per game than anyone else.



> 2. T-macs greatest season was 32 points per game off 45% was the highpoint of his subpar career.



McGrady shot 38.6 percent from beyond the arc that season, however, on a whopping 6.0 attempts per game. As a result his PER was over 30, his TS% was 56.4% and his eFG was 50.5%, all of which top Kobe's marks in 04-05.

Like Kobe, T-Mac carried a terrible team into the playoffs -- the Magic's 2nd best scorer that year was Mike Miller, who was traded after just 39 games. And, like Kobe, the Magic were knocked out in the first round, losing a Game 7. 

Unlike Kobe, however, T-Mac didn't quit on his team in the second half of the game.



> trust me go take a look at they guys kobe dragged to the playoffs. dont think smush parker is doing so hot now.



How was T-Mac's situation any different? Pat Garrity finished second on the team in minutes played!



> Kobe shoots more jump shots because hes a great jump shooter just like how dwight howard blocks more shots because hes a great shot blocker...



He's such a great jump shooter that he's only once shot better than 36.1 percent from beyond the arc?



> there is a difference between points in the paint and points in the post. lebron gets many of his points in the pain during transition or cuts from the perimeter which shows that he cant get to the pain at will, if he could he would have a post game. his actual post play (back to the basket in post) is horrible.



What is your fixation with having a post game? 

What is the point of offense? To maximize points per possession. LeBron James leads to more points on a possession basis than Kobe Bryant, and it's not remotely close. It's as simple as that.


----------



## grimble crumble

KamMoye said:


> Rodman was on the Bulls for three seasons. He also wasn't averaging 18 rebounds a game for the Bulls as you may have implied.



The point is rodman is a great rebounding talent and that is part of having a legit post prescence. saying jordan never had a big man is not really true considering during rodmans time with the bulls he averaged 15.3 rebounds per game over those 3 years which is higher than any single season in Dwight Howards career, rodman even rebounded 16.1 per game during one season with the bulls.





> Not necessarily. You're further rewarding inefficiency, as the more you shoot the more likely you are to score.
> 
> This is why stats like True Shooting percentage and eFG% exist. They take FTs and 3-pointers into account.



the stat doesnt reward ineffinciency considering it shows that kobe scored nearly as much per minute as jordan while taking less shots per minute.





> The difference is Jordan's TS% and eFG and, yes, even PER (which already inherently rewards those who shoot the most) were always much, much higher than Kobe's.



not true. Jordans career true shooting percentage is .5686 Kobe's is .5564. what is your obsession with true shooting percentage? if this were an indicator of greatness charles barkley and reggie miller would be ringed out gods. Both post true shooting percentages much higher than jordan (.6120 and .6139




> How do you value a basketball player?
> 
> So far all you're really talking about is the raw ability to score.



if the value of a basketball player was easily expressed we wouldnt be having this debate. I think its somewhere in scoring ability (on all facets of offence) defensive ability, killer instincts, drive determination and rings. all of which kobe and micheal have comparible levels of.





> As I'm sure do his shots per minute.



if this is your logic than your demeaning jordans accomplishment because he posts more shots per minute than kobe.





> It would be disappointing to shoot the most and _not_ score the most. He's averaging more than three shots more per game than anyone else. [



and jordan would be averaging more.





> How was T-Mac's situation any different? Pat Garrity finished second on the team in minutes played!



in that 04/05 year without bryants prescence on the floor the lakers scored a whoping 22 points less per 100 posessions. this is higher than any other offensive player durring that time including yes T-mac

honestly T-mac shouldnt be in this conversation man. the original start of this debate is that bryant is one of the greatest of all time not better than jordan as you seem to think I said. dragging underachieving talents like t-mac into this isnt needed.





> He's such a great jump shooter that he's only once shot better than 36.1 percent from beyond the arc?



lol since when are 3's jump shots. jump shots are mid range man. and if you want to bring 3's into this jordans career 3pt % is 32, Lebron has never shot higher than 34% from three in a single season and has a career average of 32, kobes is 33 more than MJ's and LBJ's. Kobe also holds the record for most 3's made in a game. but who cares this isnt about 3's it was about jump shots, and no one has ever had a turn around jumper like kobe.





> What is your fixation with having a post game?
> 
> What is the point of offense? To maximize points per possession. LeBron James leads to more points on a possession basis than Kobe Bryant, and it's not remotely close. It's as simple as that.



my fixation with having a post game is that the best player in the leage wouldbe able to score in any way, including the post if his team needed it from him.

and the point of offense is to score more than the other team. kobe does this and has 5 banners in the rafters because of it. in fact if I do recal he once scored more than an entire mavericks team through 3 quarters of play which is the only time in the shot clock era that has occured, and that mavs team went to the nba finals that year to.

It really seems like your trying to defend jordans posistion as GOAT when I never challeneged it. all I said was kobe is in the league of the greatest players of all time, and he is 

and lebrons not.


----------



## KamMoye

edit: yeah this isnt going anywhere. ur right kobe is da GOAT!


----------



## grimble crumble

KamMoye said:


> edit: yeah this isnt going anywhere. ur right kobe is da GOAT!



If you go back my post on the bottom of the 7th page you would see that I never said kobe was better that jordan, just that he belonged in the club, and he does. get over it


----------



## axl blaze

this NBA thread is, once again, getting spammed with LBJ VS Kobe scuttlebutt. can one of you compassionate canvassers please bump that thread, if that is all you will be talking about?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I've been watching the Bulls-Lakers game tonight. The Bulls have been a disappointment for most of this season, but they look like they are coming on tonight. At least until Kobe Bryant wakes up and scores 20 in a quarter. 

But goddamn Rose looks good. I wish the Heat got him in that draft instead of Beasly, we would still have him to go along with Wade, LeBron, and Bosh. Imagine that shit.


----------



## undead

3 said:


> But goddamn Rose looks good. I wish the Heat got him in that draft instead of Beasly, we would still have him to go along with Wade, LeBron, and Bosh. Imagine that shit.



I get that the three right now are taking pay cuts to make this work, but at what point wouldn't it? I mean... Rose, Wade, James, Bosh, etc. there's gotta be a point where you can't load up any more, right?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

ryanlaughlin said:


> I get that the three right now are taking pay cuts to make this work, but at what point wouldn't it? I mean... Rose, Wade, James, Bosh, etc. there's gotta be a point where you can't load up any more, right?



Rose still makes that Rookie contract money. If he Miami got the first pick or Chicago passed on him in that draft, Miami would still have him for this year and next, before he cashes in big time.


----------



## undead

Gotchya. Wasn't sure how the NBA worked in that regard. Same as the NHL then for the most part.


----------



## undead

Lebron is playing out of his damn mind right now. Three 3 pointers in a row. Just killin it on all cylinders right now. Booooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## axl blaze

keep in mind that he's been playing some WEAK competition, and all the teams that are above-average have a star or two out (ATL had Joe Johnson out, that one dude was out today)


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> keep in mind that he's been playing some WEAK competition, and all the teams that are above-average have a star or two out (ATL had Joe Johnson out, that one dude was out today)



Who was out against Utah?

Still, the Heat is doing what they are supposed to do against weak competition. They are destroying them. And keep in mind that the Heat's 4th and 5th best players are out as well.


----------



## Serious

Lol @ KamMoye, what a fucking troll. 



edit: How is 46% shooting for a PRIMARILY *jump shooting* wing man a terrible FG%? 
Jordan's game was primarily attacking the rim. 
So considering Kobe never had the athleticism and physical tools like Jordan did to get to the rim at will... that's actually great percentage.

Gtfo.


----------



## Serious

3 said:


> But goddamn Rose looks good. I wish the Heat got him in that draft instead of Beasly, we would still have him to go along with Wade, LeBron, and Bosh. Imagine that shit.



What the fuck are you talking about? 

Rose needs the ball in his hands to be effective, just like Wade and LeBron do. So you would have THREE guys that need the ball to dominate. No way that would work, their offense would be even worse than it is right now. Have you ever played in a pickup game? You'd know what I'm talking about. 

Why do you think Rose never recruited Wade or LeBron to the Bulls?


----------



## Serious

Seriously, having 3 guys who are primarily slashers and have the SAME style of play on THE SAME TEAM. 

What the _ fuck? _


----------



## axl blaze

lets not get too brash here, Serious. I know things get heated up when we discuss our teams and favorite/hated players on here, but we must keep it (at least a _little _bit) civil

and can you do me a favor? instead of posting three times in a row, one post minutes after the other, can you begin to utilize the Edit function, and then add on your new thoughts to the thoughts you just posted moments before?

I just don't want this thread to reach capacity before the end of the NBA season, is all


----------



## seep

Kings' television personality Bill Walton to Erik Spoelstra before last night's game:



> If the Lakers don’t turn things around quickly, do you expect a coaching change?



:D


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Serious said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Rose needs the ball in his hands to be effective, just like Wade and LeBron do. So you would have THREE guys that need the ball to dominate. No way that would work, their offense would be even worse than it is right now. Have you ever played in a pickup game? You'd know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Why do you think Rose never recruited Wade or LeBron to the Bulls?



Are you actually mad at me for stating something that could have actually happened?

Are you asserting that a team full of All-Stars cannot win in the NBA? 

The Miami experiment is finally beginning to work out, and the Lakers are the team in trouble now. It is an lol moment.


----------



## johanneschimpo

3 said:


> And keep in mind that the Heat's 4th and 5th best players are out as well.


Yeah, and Sasha Vujacic has a stubbed toe.


----------



## grimble crumble

hold all the miami/laker/bron/kobe/rose/ bellyaching for a second. anyone else hear the news that that carmelo Anthony will not agree to sign anywhere long-term unless he is dealt to New York. 

the knicks are surpassing mosts expectations right now and if anthony joins them could the east have yet another contender? (depending on who the knicks have to give up to get him that is). I think the transition meld of amare melo hypothetically would be an easy one too because amare doesnt require the ball constantly.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah! I heard this news. as a basketball fan, I would love love love to see the two united. I've been a big Amare fan forever, and sometimes I admit Melo grinds my gears but he does have talent. this would be an awesome acquisition for the East


----------



## grimble crumble

axl blaze said:


> yeah! I heard this news. as a basketball fan, I would love love love to see the two united. I've been a big Amare fan forever, and sometimes I admit Melo grinds my gears but he does have talent. this would be an awesome acquisition for the East



same here, melo/amare combo sounds so smooth, plus felton is a pretty good point guard

if this were to happen I think the east would might clearly become _*the*_ division.

I know im going to get flammed for this but I think people saying that the east is the new west right now are prisoners of the summer hype. I would say the west dominance is for the most part gone but at the very least the sides are even the west still might actually be a bit tougher. the spurs are an underated version of the celtics, the lakers are the lakers, the thunder are legit with westbrook playing out of his mind, not to mention the mavs are pretty solid along with utah and NOH and sleeper teams like portland/denver hangin on the bottom of the pack.

but if this were too happen the east would definetily be _*the *_division in the nba


----------



## KamMoye

kind of funny in light of all the "zomg the Heat are flops" news of a few weeks ago but basketballreference has them ranked 1st right now:

http://www.basketball-reference.com/blog/?p=8368

hollinger has 'em second:

http://espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/powerrankings

so don't wanna hear that "they're only smashing on bad teams." interesting enough according to hollinger's rankings the lakers have played the easiest schedule in the L. 

it's a testament to how underrated andrew bynum is (and highlights why kobe, and all wing players, period, are overrated: they can't affect the team D on such a broad level). 

melo to the knicks is so very interesting now in light of the knicks' win streak! 

the thing is melo (and amare) gets buried by people like david berri (the wages of wins) because he essentially just scores. what's interesting in melo's case is that he's having a career year rebounding the ball, which substantially increases his value. but his rebounds have dropped in recent weeks; let's hope it doesn't go the way of his early-season 3-point percentage.

landry fields, one of the players the knicks would presumably have to give up, has also been  fantastic  this season. 

in other words there's a chance that trading for melo would improve the knicks only marginally while decimating their chances to improve in the future. 

they would be near the cap (depends what happens w/ labor negotiations, although theoretically melo would take a higher-paying extension now rather than wait for the new CBA) with just amare and melo making ~$38 million a year. 

and it gets a bit LOL when you throw in the chris paul rumors.

also it seems the deal for melo hedges on acquiring a first-round pick, and while rumors say they can just trade anthony randolph for one, he is terrible so there is no guarantee on that.


----------



## axl blaze

East > West for sure right now

it wouldn't be as close as this, if the Spurs didn't just totally surprise me with how good they are doing

the West has the Lakers, so it's not like the West will ever be anything close to a laughing matter


----------



## grimble crumble

^^^ its funny how those basketball reference and similar type sites/people let stats blind them from reality makes perfect sence that the heat outrank a team that has a better record and beat them twice?

and for the record i think its more east = west, but you may be right. we will see come playoff time  as we know from last year when everyone was counting the c's out, the regular season can really trick a person

Kam lets not forget its not unlike the lakers to do just enough to get by during the regular season and then dominate in the playoffs. also besides bynum being out all year kobe battled just coming off knee surgery during the begining of the year and gasol has been playing like shit off and on because of a sprained hamstring/switching positions.


----------



## axl blaze

it could be East = West. too early to tell. there are great team in both divisions, it's a good time to be a fan in this gilded age of pro b-ball. I just wish my Cavs could be a contender and also don't get shipped out of town in a couple years. hate CLE all you want, we do love our sports. at this point, 90 percent of cities in US would have already gotten blacked out games (including LA, for sure)

I'm just happy that the last couple years have been East = West, unlike most of the 2000s where it was West > East


----------



## KamMoye

grimble crumble said:


> makes perfect sence that the heat outrank a team that has a better record and beat them twice?



so your argument is that w-l records and head-to-head matchups are more accurate predictors of future quality than things like win margin and strength of schedule?

or is it that if something is counter-intuitive to you it's not accurate?


----------



## Serious

3 said:


> Are you actually mad at me for stating something that could have actually happened?
> 
> Are you asserting that a team full of All-Stars cannot win in the NBA?
> 
> The Miami experiment is finally beginning to work out, and* the Lakers are the team in trouble now. *It is an lol moment.



Bwahahahahahahha 

okay, not even going to bother with this post. See ya in June. 



axl blaze said:


> East > West for sure right now
> 
> it wouldn't be as close as this, if the Spurs didn't just totally surprise me with how good they are doing
> 
> the West has the Lakers, so it's not like the West will ever be anything close to a laughing matter



I definitely disagree. The East is a joke besides the top 4 or 5 teams. 

A team like Memphis, who is better than your typical 6th or 7th seed in the East, don't even make the playoffs in the West. That's how tough/competitive the Western Conference is. 

But the East is getting a little better though, cause teams like Sixers aren't making the playoffs anymore. 

It's still West >>>>>> East.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Serious said:


> See ya in June.



Exactly my point.


----------



## undead

I have to let some anger out!

3,4-dihydroxyphen and crowe... again this doesn't pertain to you guys as you don't fall into this category of Heat fans, but I'm getting tired of the suddenly boisterous Heat fans (who I never knew were Heat fans until July 8th) having a sense of self entitlement. The arrogance is overwhelmingly fucking annoying. For fuck's sake. Find something better to do than constantly shoving your "three amigos" induced raging boners in my face. Christ.


----------



## grimble crumble

KamMoye said:


> so your argument is that w-l records and head-to-head matchups are more accurate predictors of future quality than things like win margin and strength of schedule?
> 
> or is it that if something is counter-intuitive to you it's not accurate?



no theres something to be had in stats for sure and I gobble them up like most other people, they are extremely useful, but I dont think they should be read into like scripture. 

the celtics won the eastern conferance last year, they have that same team again, and they have beaten the heat twice. they are the team to beat in the east, and not a single stat will convince me otherwise. 

a person could make the argument that the spurs are now the team to beat in the west. but as I said stats arnt scripture. Certain things about the game stats do not take into account and can not measure. like the the fact that seeing the same team for 7 games in a row in a playoff atmosphere where each game can take on a different style, where you get a feel for your oppenents moves plays ect - is a completely different ball game than the regular season and certain teams preform better in those conditions a la the lakers and back to back rings.


----------



## KamMoye

don't say things like this:



> ^^^ its funny how those basketball reference and similar type sites/people let stats blind them from reality makes perfect sence that the heat outrank a team that has a better record and beat them twice?



(unsubstantiated claims)

when ur not actually gonna back 'em up when called out


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

ryanlaughlin said:


> I have to let some anger out!
> 
> 3,4-dihydroxyphen and crowe... again this doesn't pertain to you guys as you don't fall into this category of Heat fans, but I'm getting tired of the suddenly boisterous Heat fans (who I never knew were Heat fans until July 8th) having a sense of self entitlement. The arrogance is overwhelmingly fucking annoying. For fuck's sake. Find something better to do than constantly shoving your "three amigos" induced raging boners in my face. Christ.



lol you are right on the money about my fellow brethren. Miami is a city that feels entitled to sports excellence. We started with the undefeated Dolphins in the 70's, then we had the Canes tearing up college football for 3 decades, the Marlins winning the World Series even though nobody gives a fuck about them (and for good reason), the Heat's 2006 national championship with Shaq and Wade, and now the greatest free agent haul in NBA history.

I mean, I know some of us can get dickish about it at times (I'm guilty myself), but can you really blame us? Miami has been a relatively blessed city when it comes to our sports teams. The only one that really has a record of sucking is the Florida Panthers, but they are a hockey team in fucking south Florida. Something is just not right about that.


----------



## grimble crumble

KamMoye said:


> don't say things like this:
> 
> 
> 
> (unsubstantiated claims)
> 
> when ur not actually gonna back 'em up when called out



do you have a reading disorder? how did i not back up what I said. I said that stats have value but dont measure everything so they shouldnt be read into like the be all end all. if they were there would be no point in watching the games.

I was guilty of bashing the heat early in the season when they were playing horribly because well with all the "not 6 not 7" talk it was a a big serving of humble pie, but the heat have come together and have a much better chemistry than they did earlier in the year and actually now they are a good team which as a fan of basketball I like because I want to see good teams play against good teams, but do you yourself honestly believe they are better than the celtics?


----------



## KamMoye

you said

"those basketball reference ... sites ... let stats blind them from reality"

You never specified what "reality" was. 

Don't worry though, I no longer have any interest in your opinion, as, in this specific situation anyway, you have proven yourself incapable of cogent, rational thought.


----------



## grimble crumble

lmfao maybe you should have quoted the entire sentence instead of only the first half and you wouldnt be so lost man 
you also conveniently dodged my last question

now for sake of turning this post into a meaningful contributition to the thread anyone else excited for the games tonight. the rising NYK against the hurt boston, CLEV gets a second chance against a better miami team and a dallas team that doesnt want to lose its second in a row against a portland team trying to prove something all in the same night


----------



## KamMoye

oh no! because i "dodged" your question you must have stumbled upon some truth!

wait, what does that mean for *my* questions?



> View Post
> so your argument is that w-l records and head-to-head matchups are more accurate predictors of future quality than things like win margin and strength of schedule?
> 
> or is it that if something is counter-intuitive to you it's not accurate?



they're yes or no questions. not trick questions, not meant to be sarcastic.

it's like shooting fish in a barrel...


----------



## undead

grimble crumble said:


> now for sake of turning this post into a meaningful contributition to the thread anyone else excited for the games tonight. the rising NYK against the hurt boston, *CLEV gets a second chance against a better miami team* and a dallas team that doesnt want to lose its second in a row against a portland team trying to prove something all in the same night



Oh I'm excited! Don't take that as false hope, I know the odds are against Cleveland, but until tip off, we're not out of it! :D


----------



## Serious

What a crazy ending to the Knicks-C's game! Pierce is fucking clutch as always, still hate him though. 

Nate Barrel Roll 








Melo:

“You’re up and down, fast-paced and you get extra possessions in the game,” Anthony said, when speaking of Mike D’Antoni‘s system. “On the flip side, I’ve been on teams where we weren’t known for our defense, and *that’s not something I want to ever deal with again."*




This quote made me laugh. :D


‘Derrick Rose may have your number,’ President Obama lightheartedly jabbed at Kobe Bryant as the [Lakers] posed for a photograph [...] ‘If he calls that number, I’ll be sure to pick up after the fifth ring,’ Bryant quipped back.”


----------



## Serious

Lol @ everyone talking shit about Evan Turner, calling him a bust and whatnot. 
He just needs time. I'm not saying he's going to end up a superstar, but he's definitely going to be a special player, he's just way too talented.

I think by the end of the all-star break, he'll show Philly why they drafted him. Hope Iggy gets traded too, fuck him.


----------



## axl blaze

Evan Turner is a pure athlete, I had a great time watching him develop here in my hometown of Columbus. while he's not quite as NBA-ready as John Wall, I think that Turner will develop in a solid player in a year or so. so I agree, as well... it's nice to hear somebody else not jumping to a knee-jerk reaction that he's a bust


----------



## axl blaze

as much as I hate the Heat, this is a pretty wild picture






could be best sports pic of the year imo


----------



## KamMoye

makes me a lil sad that this forum (bluelight) has such progressive discussion on so many of its other forums but the sports forum is so low-brow


----------



## Serious

Then GTFO if you don't like it.

Trust me, you won't be missed.


----------



## axl blaze

KamMoye said:


> makes me a lil sad that this forum (bluelight) has such progressive discussion on so many of its other forums but the sports forum is so low-brow



I'm saddened that you see my forum in such a light

however, all you have done since your BL induction is try to troll this forum (and SLR, from what I can see) and bait people into getting riled up. while you think that my truly beloved S&G is "low-brow," I think that you and your reactionary style of posting is borderline pathetic

while most mods would censor your above butt-hurt post, I am not most mods in the fact that I let my people of S&G speak freely. I would take your comment more to heart if I considered you an intelligent and worthwhile contributor to my corner of BL

however, posts like "umad" really don't springboard any discussion and it has no value to this thread's topic at hand, so I will un-approve

if you have any further complains about this place and how it's being run, please PM an Admin or post in Support

in the meantime, lets stick to discussing this season of pro-basketball. any bullshit, off-topic posts will be deleted. that goes for everyone


----------



## KamMoye

i wish someone gives a memo to the team of jvg/breen/jackson to START COMMENTATING MORE ON THE GAME! it's not that i don't enjoy jvg's sometimes-inspired rants, but i enjoy it so much that i become distracted because it is disconcerting to my brain. 

and since i enjoy watching and analyzing basketball more than i do hearing about often uninformed opinions ("yes! i would trade for 'melo in a heartbeat!" LOL!) it's like fuk, we got a great game going on here. how much better would it be if these announcers talked and analyzed it more?

and mark jackson, KING OF CLICHES! i hated him when he started out, realized i was biased and like him more, and now i'm neutral / slight dislike because he just sounds like one big ass sellout. he's got a lot of knowledge but you don't hear a lot of it when it's covered up with shit like "he's just a winner!"

most of the time i mute my announcers but some announcers are cool. michael smith from the clippers is pretty knowledgable. he was reciting PER during the game! LMAO! when the spurs played the clips he was like, ginobili is one of only three players (think other 2 were LBJ and dirk) who have been in top 5 of PER the past 5 seasons. something like that. i was like good shit mike smith, thank you for telling me that!

but a lot of other times he's annoying because he gets so biased in trumpeting his viewpoint. it's like he just wants to bowl u over with how smart he is. but he doesn't realize that his real audience is already hanging with him, cuz he's not really gonna convince the dums-dums to follow along.

and ralph lawyer is just funny old man! it's a good duo more times than a not; it's just a shame they so rarely have competitive games to cast. 

lakers announcing duo is biased as hell too but other than that underrated. stu lance is underrated, anyway. the play-by-play guy is your typical douche laker fan who only focuses on what the lakers do well and ignores what they don't. it's pretty funny, though, because stu lance keeps that nigga in check like woah! LOL.


----------



## Serious

I agree about Mark Jackson, dude is an idiot, can't stand him. Like you said his cliches are annoying as fuck, but he also says a lot of dumb shit while announcing. A few weeks ago, he said LeBron was a better passer than Bird AND Magic. 

I hope Bill Simmons announces more games, I actually enjoy listening to him even though he is a Celtic homer. He just has so much basketball knowledge...



Rondo out for a couple of weeks.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-celtics-rondo


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

KamMoye said:


> makes me a lil sad that this forum (bluelight) has such progressive discussion on so many of its other forums but the sports forum is so low-brow



I don't really see where "high-brow" and sports ever really meet. 

Where else do you post? I have been all over the internet and have yet to find a place I enjoy talking about sports more than this forum. Please fill me in on your high-brow sports mecca.


----------



## undead

Serious said:


> I agree about Mark Jackson, dude is an idiot, can't stand him. Like you said his cliches are annoying as fuck, but he also says a lot of dumb shit while announcing. A few weeks ago, he said LeBron was a better passer than Bird AND Magic.
> 
> I hope Bill Simmons announces more games, I actually enjoy listening to him even though he is a Celtic homer. He just has so much basketball knowledge...
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo out for a couple of weeks.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-celtics-rondo



I remember him saying that. Then they showed clips of some of Bird's passes. Lebron makes some great passes, but some of them look unnecessarily stylized. Larry Bird made some crazy passes out of necessary not showboatsmanship.

As far as Bill Simmons goes... I don't so much mind his homerism, but it might be different if I were watching the Cavs/Celts and he was commentating. He has a very college sounding voice, but he has some good insight.


----------



## axl blaze

3 said:


> Where else do you post? I have been all over the internet and have yet to find a place I enjoy talking about sports more than this forum. Please fill me in on your high-brow sports mecca.



I'm pretty sure I've seen KamMoye as a mod for OutSports.com



but in seriousness, thanks for your compliment. I agree that this is a diamond in the rough for sports topics, as most team boards boil down to homers circle jerking. and the comments on ESPN.com are only a step better than youtube comments

most of the time I want to kill you all, but I really don't know what I'd do without this forum. probably just talk to sports by myself while walking down tha streetz


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Serious said:


> Rondo out for a couple of weeks.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-celtics-rondo



A bummer because he is having a great year.


----------



## KamMoye

It is amazing how good the Spurs are. It's equally amazing how little credit Tim Duncan gets.

He had a monstrous 28/16/4 game last night, willing his team to a win in a game they probably shouldn't have won.

Really hoping for a Spurs/Celtics Finals, because imo it'd be the most well-played Finals you could ask for.

Also, last night was a perfect example of how overrated 'Melo is!

When he gets the ball, it sticks. His whole game is lining up on one side of the court, exploring and exploiting any would-be double-teams, and mostly settling for fall-aways and jumpers.

I really believe that if the offense went through Nene the Nuggets would be so much better. The announcers correctly talked all night long about how Duncan couldn't guard Nene, yet the Nuggets fail to pound the ball inside to him. 

I think the Nuggets SHOULD trade Melo and rebuild on the fly. They already have the two most important pieces: a big man and a point guard. 

And Arron Afflalo! He really does look like a long-term starter at SG. A lot of confidence, a dogged defender, a massively improved jumper. He'll keep improving off the dribble too. 

How the Nuggets handle this Melo situation will really show the competence of their new front-office. They should really be a WC contender for the next 5 years.


----------



## KamMoye

From today's Per Diem by Hollinger:

"Then there's Nash. At 36, he's threatening to post the best mark of his career, with a 23.87 PER that exceeds that of both his MVP seasons. He's had to take on a bigger scoring role in Amare Stoudemire's absence and swallowed it with ease, shooting 51.4 percent and averaging better than a point every two minutes *while directing the league's top-ranked offense for a mind-boggling seventh consecutive season.*"

That brings up two questions for me:

1. Steve Nash may be the greatest shooter in NBA history. He is also one of the greatest passers in history. What is the sweet spot? How often should he be looking to score and take advantage of that amazing shot?

2. Talking heads always talk about a point guard improving the play of his teammates, yet when it comes to ranking the best point guards, they base it off of primitive stats (Deron Williams vs CP3, Rose's PPG while ignoring his turnovers). Ignoring the hypocrisy for a minute, isn't leading your team to the best offense in the NBA some kind of tangible proof of the "making your teammates better" spiel? 

Remember when Steve Nash got his MVPs? I remember reading discussion of whether he was a Hall of Famer. At the time it was hard to swallow, for me anyway, but with the benefit of hindsight, he's one of the most underrated players to ever play the game.


----------



## Serious

Anyone else watching Heat-Knicks?

The tempo/pace of this game is ridiculous. You can't blink or you miss something lol.

LeBron is on right now. :/



I love NY's ball movement though, so crisp. Miami should take notes.
Heat need to rotate better, they can't keep up.


----------



## Serious

Miami should run more set plays and get out on the fastbreaks for easy buckets. LeBron is just trying to show people how good he is right now and it's not really necessary. Lol.


----------



## KamMoye

Serious said:


> Heat need to rotate better, they can't keep up.



el oh el

troll ITT

i was watching this and the lakers game and the lakers announcers were talking about "oh a W's a W doesnt matter how you get it," because the lake show were having trouble w/ philly entering the 4th. then i turn it to ny-mia and see the heat blowing out an equally good team on the road. 

still wanna see bosh get on the boards more but wow the heat are looking scary.

playoffs are gonna be so good. chicago bulls look incredible too, especially if they can trade for a courtney lee. 

and now to watchdirk nowitzki and steve nash, two of the best offensive players in nba history. good time to be an nba fan.


----------



## Serious

I posted that when it was still the first quarter and when the Knicks were still in it. And I was right until Miami adjusted their defense in the 2nd half.

Dumb fuck.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Miami always plays even-up with the other team in the first half. The Heat's goal is to wear the other team down with superior athleticism and defense. When the second half rolls around, other teams just can't keep up any more. It's a brilliant strategy. 

As for the finals, I still think it will be Lakers-Heat. 

The Celtics and the Spurs are the only others with a legit chance. All the other teams having great regular seasons have reputations for blowing it in the playoffs when they play teams with sound fundamentals and defense like the 4 I mentioned. 

The reason I am picking the Heat and Lakers over the Spurs and Celtics is age. These teams teeth are only getting longer, and since they are busting their ass in the regular season I don't know if they will have anything left come Eastern/Western Conference final time.


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

Wow that kid Blake Griffin is a beast. Makes me want to get some Clippers tickets since their so cheap.


----------



## grimble crumble

3 said:


> Miami always plays even-up with the other team in the first half. The Heat's goal is to wear the other team down with superior athleticism and defense. When the second half rolls around, other teams just can't keep up any more. It's a brilliant strategy.
> 
> As for the finals, I still think it will be Lakers-Heat.
> 
> The Celtics and the Spurs are the only others with a legit chance. All the other teams having great regular seasons have reputations for blowing it in the playoffs when they play teams with sound fundamentals and defense like the 4 I mentioned.
> 
> The reason I am picking the Heat and Lakers over the Spurs and Celtics is age. These teams teeth are only getting longer, and since they are busting their ass in the regular season I don't know if they will have anything left come Eastern/Western Conference final time.



agree with everything you said.

except it will be celtics lakers again, spurs are playing scary good tho while the lakers are just kind of troting along. last year was pretty much the same which kind of pushes one to not read too far into it. I think LA went into the playoffs on a pretty large losing streak last year? 

the thing about the spurs is they play great team ball. LA has a hard time against that style of play, but in the end the spurs defence wont be enough to stop the lakers in 7 games

the reason im picking boston over miami is boston hasnt shown any reason why its still not at a championship level and miami hasnt shown that it can beat boston. also I think miami struggles against  supremely defensive minded teams like boston.  if you can take just one of the big three out it makes it really hard for them to win, and as we know bostons D frustrates lebron, I also think KG frustrates bosh

time will tell. all I know is this has been a great season, cant wait for the playoffs


----------



## KamMoye

3 said:


> The reason I am picking the Heat and Lakers over the Spurs and Celtics is age. These teams teeth are only getting longer, and since they are busting their ass in the regular season I don't know if they will have anything left come Eastern/Western Conference final time.



u sound biased. the lakers are old too. lakers have also "busted their ass" this year more than the other teams u mentioned. theyve been forced to run pau in the ground and will have to fight the spurs/mavs doggedly for a top 2 seed. 

a stark contrast from the beginning of the year where everyone just expected LA to roll through the season and coast to top seed.

another thing i should note from the NY-MIA game: a game before the knicks were slicing up Boston's great D, getting quality looks at will. the next night they couldn't contend in the 2nd half v the Heat's suffocating D, and JOEL ANTHONY was shutting down amare.

the heat have had some of the best D in the NBA all year. niggas need to stop sleeping.



> Stoudemire’s streak of nine consecutive 30-point games came to an end, primarily because of Heat center Joel Anthony. When guarded by Anthony, Stoudemire was 3-for-12 from the field, including 0-8 with 2 points after the 4:26 mark of the second quarter. When he wasn’t being defended by Anthony, Stoudemire went 8-for-16 from the floor.



it was also a good test of the hot-hand theory. for those not in the know, it says that the "hot-hand theory" -- that players who make 2-3 shots in a row have a better chance on connecting on their following shots. but the problem, as amare showed, is that players get cocky and start taking lower-qualit shots. amare thought he was superman and kept taking too many 18-20 footers just because he was "feeling" it. 

“I was actually more worried about Boston,” says Houston. “I don’t think [the Heat] have an answer for Amare.” 

el oh el

btw don't look now but Kyle Lowry is tearing it up for the rockets. 15/8 w/ 3 steals and 2 3s per game this month for the rockets.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I'm trying to be unbiased as best I can. I'm a Heat fan. The Lakers can die in a fire for all I care, I'm just guessing they will make the finals and lose to the Heat. Totally unbiased, of course


----------



## cattledecapitation

whoa huge trade


----------



## Serious

cattledecapitation said:


> whoa huge trade



Also, 

Rashard Lewis for Arenas a done deal. 

Magic, Wizards closing in on Lewis-for-Arenas deal | NBA.com

Great move for Orlando. They've needed a legit slasher who can create for himself for a while now.


----------



## KamMoye

so hyped off this deal 

the current NBA's situation is so fascinating to me because it seems to closely parallel the situation we have here as a country

i think this deal signals the first call to arms:

ALL BETS ARE OFF

look at it! we had our first deal so early in the season! 

i think both the owners and players know there's gonna be a lockout. could be a very long one; however much pride for the owners to swallow. 

so now teams like OKC have to say, okay, are we preparing pre-CBA or post? for the now or the present?

and that's what's so interesting, because at this moment in time you could argue either way for OKC. save assets and target '11? or bust that nut for '11 and hopefully the next year RIGHT after? 

i think they'll go for '11 (edit: nah they wont, they're from the spurs organization. too smart and calculated.) which means we as fans have the best NBA season of all-time to look forward to.

which is another BIG W for the players as far as PR goes, cuz the owners will look stupid locking out after a season as good as this


----------



## KamMoye

The Magic and Suns have agreed to a trade that will send Vince Carter, Marcin Gortat, Mickael Pietrus, and a 2011 first-round pick to Phoenix, in exchange for Jason Richardson, Hedo Turkoglu, and Earl Clark.

what the hell? how did the suns get so much stuff?

they got carter (short-term asset), gortat (short- and long-term asset), pietrus (short-term asset) and a late 2011 first-rounder (asset)

they gave

richardson (short-term asset), turkoglu (short-term and long-term liability) and earl clark (liability)

they didn't even lose any leverage! now the suns can still make the playoffs OR sell nash off to the highest bidder

can anyone say bynum for nash?


----------



## Serious

[no personal attacks. next time you get a Temp Ban - axl]


----------



## KamMoye

ur name is so ironic


----------



## grimble crumble

for real, the magic were willing to give A TON to pheonix for basically just hedo and richardson. I gotta say though richardson is fucking clutch

maybe they're are hoping hedo has been whats missing (only went downhill after trading him), or maybe theyre thinking because they got Gilbert Arenas on offence they could let go of a little more and not have to worry about it.

one thing is for sure, both pheonix and orlando got a lot more interesting to watch.
I think this trade is going to improve both teams once the players adjust.

for record tho, the magic are realllyyy gunna miss gortat, hope howard can stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## Serious

grimble crumble said:


> for record tho, the magic are realllyyy gunna miss gortat, hope howard can stay out of foul trouble.



Impossible. I'm convinced the league hates D12.


----------



## melange

Birdman, Chauncey and Kenyon will miss tonight's game vs. the T-Wolves - sadface


----------



## melange

I want to kidnap melo and hold him for ransom and make him stay with the nuggets



anybody saying otherwise should die in a fire


----------



## Serious

C'mon Clips, hang in there.




Lol @ LeBron blatantly fouling Hinrich on that last play.. Refs swallowed their whistles.

Oh well Wiz played like a bunch of D-Leaguers, they made some really stupid decisions down the stretch.



Congrats to the Heat though, they beat an 8-16 team without its 2 best players by 1 point.

Contenders, IMO.


----------



## KamMoye

i think yao ming will stay with the rockets

gonna be really interesting how they build that team around him tho. my question: do they now flip scola?

his value is at his highest. uber efficient scoring PF, tons of experience, etc. on the back-end of the deal he'll be terrible, so now's the time to flip him. 

he doesn't fit in with you long-term cuz you can't play yao and scola together.

so:

pg - lowry
sg: kevmart (i think the rockets like him too much to give him up, he's too valuable and they'll work around his flaws unless a great, not good, deal comes their way)
sf: work in progress. they know this but the good news is all they need is a defensive stopper / 3-point shooter. lowry/kmart/yao do the rest
pf: ??? this is where it gets hard, no one wants to trade big for big. who u gonna trade scola for?
c: ming / quality depth. go the SA route cuz yao is your duncan.

the trick is the rockets have the management capabilities to get superb value from their fringe assets (2nd round picks, late 1st, FA draft pickups, etc). and they have all the role-players in place. but they need a star!

what star PF is available? and they need defense more than offense!

it's tough but once they get the right piece, look out

it all depends on how much confidence they have in jordan hill. if he's the real deal, they don't need nobody. if he's not, well. chances are he's a solid rotational piece, but u still need the big kahuna


----------



## Serious

Wow, Rose had a chance to tie it with 2 free throws. Made the first, but then Baron started talking mad shit, looks like he got into his head a bit. His 2nd one was wayyyy short.

2 game winning streak! :D


----------



## melange

how bout dem nuggets


----------



## Serious

melange said:


> how bout dem nuggets



How bout dat K-Love? 47pts/17reb/3ast. 60% shooting.


----------



## Serious

Joe Johnson 09-10 (age 28 ) 

pts: 21.3
FG: .458%
FGA: 18.2

FTA: 3.5
FT: 818%

3pa: 4.6
3p: .369%

Asts: 4.9
Rebs: 4.6
stls: 1.1
blks: 0.1
TOs: 1.9

MP: 38.0
Games: 76



Michael Jordan 02-03 (age 39/40):
pts: 20.0
FG: .445%
FGA 18.6

FTA: 4.0
FT: .821%

3pa: 0.7
3p: .291

Asts: 3.8
Rebs: 6.1
Stls: 1.5
Blks: 0.5
TOs: 2.1

MP: 37.0
Games: 82, 67 he started


----------



## Max Power

^ I can't decide whether you're trying to compliment Jordan or diss Johnson?


----------



## undead

I was thinking the same thing. :D

Though it's an interesting comparison either way you look at it.


----------



## melange

Serious said:


> How bout dat K-Love? 47pts/17reb/3ast. 60% shooting.



couldn't save em


----------



## Serious

Dwight making it clear. No title - he's out. He's a FA in 2012 but he can opt out of his final year this summer.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AszSKI4pHvA5nNpui2bXuCs5nYcB?slug=aw-magictrade121910





Max Power said:


> ^ I can't decide whether you're trying to compliment Jordan or diss Johnson?



Both, lol.


----------



## Serious

Imagine D12 on a team like OKC.

He might just be using that as motivation for his teammates and the GM.


----------



## KamMoye

the deal makes a lot  sense in that light. it's the same thing the cavs did.

that's the thing: making these "title or bust" claims without actually having faith in your organization almost invariably leads to a bunch of decisions aimed at the short-term. that's just bad politics.

it also decreases his team's leverage for following trades...

there's a reason superstars don't switch teams often: they have to pass up a lot of money. james, wade and bosh were one of the few superstars since the inception of free agency to pass up millions in their prime. 

and d-ho would be kinda dum to opt out this summer when he could get locked into a more favorable contract than, presumably, the next CBA will allow


----------



## KamMoye

this is a very interesting point from hollinger:



> If you can't beat 'em, join 'em.
> 
> Just seven months ago, the San Antonio Spurs couldn't beat the Phoenix Suns a single time in four tries in the second round of the Western Conference playoffs. Try as the Spurs might, the Suns' league-best offense was simply too good for them to stop.



when you put it like that, it makes all the people who are like, "derp defense > offense, u can't win with offense in the playoffs!" look stupid. well, more stupid. the seven second or less suns have revolutionized the way offense is thought of in the NBA, and more and more teams are copying them. sounds successful to me.


----------



## grimble crumble

KamMoye said:


> this is a very interesting point from hollinger:
> 
> 
> 
> when you put it like that, it makes all the people who are like, "derp defense > offense, u can't win with offense in the playoffs!" look stupid. well, more stupid. the seven second or less suns have revolutionized the way offense is thought of in the NBA, and more and more teams are copying them. sounds successful to me.




i dunno though, because the spurs lack of D is what undid them, then in the next series the suns lack of D (and some amazing kobe shots) is what undid them. the offense definetily works, look at the knicks this season, but youve got to have the one two puch with solid D.


----------



## KamMoye

the best is the enemy of the better.

how are you conceptualizing "undid them"? in other words, how are you phrasing success?

winning a title? because if that's so, i would say not being the best team in the NBA did them in.

or making the playoffs? presumably that is what ownership considers "success," because that's what makes money.


----------



## grimble crumble

undid = what took them out of the playoffs

was phrassing sucssess as winning a title, because that is the most common support for the argument of defense > offense that you were referencing in your post


----------



## KamMoye

but is that your opinion? or are you getting your lawyer on and merely representing popular opinion?


----------



## Serious

The Spurs couldn't beat the Suns because their defense just isn't the same as it used to be. They just can't do it on a consistent basis anymore.  That simple. Duncan is still great but isn't half the defensive monster he used to be, and there were a few guys on that team that failed to step up offensively in that series. 

I did not expect them to get swept though...


----------



## KamMoye

Dirk needs 37 points to pass Bird on the All-Time list (25th). 

When can we start saying Dirk, along with Shaq, is the best offensive player of his generation? 

Off my head:

1. Shaq
2. KG
3. Dirk
4. Nash
5. Allen
6. Kobe
7. Pierce
8-10 ???


----------



## melange

http://www.nba.com/video/channels/top_plays/2010/04/02/20100401_dunks_week.nba/


----------



## Serious

Ughhhhh

This is fucking embarrassing, getting destroyed on your own floor by a mediocre 10-16 squad without Jennings.

Jesus, have some fucking pride. They played so terrible; no offensive flow, lazy defense, lazy rebounding, horrible decision making.

I swear this shit happens every season, Lakers play with their heads up their asses all of December and January... I didn't mind it too much last year but this year there are teams in the West gunning for 60+ wins. We can get the 2 seed, but cannot afford the 3 seed. We need HCA vs Boston. Fuck.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Serious said:


> Ughhhhh
> 
> This is fucking embarrassing, getting destroyed on your own floor by a mediocre 10-16 squad without Jennings.
> 
> Jesus, have some fucking pride. They played so terrible; no offensive flow, lazy defense, lazy rebounding, horrible decision making.
> 
> I swear this shit happens every season, Lakers play with their heads up their asses all of December and January... I didn't mind it too much last year but this year there are teams in the West gunning for 60+ wins. We can get the 2 seed, but cannot afford the 3 seed. We need HCA vs Boston. Fuck.



Don't worry about it. I fucking hate the Lakers, but they will be in the finals. The only legit threat is the Spurs, but I think they will wear out come playoff time. The Lakers are conserving their energy wisely. 

But they will have to face the Heat. The only legit threat to the Heat in the East are the Celtics, and I just don't see us losing to them in a seven game series, even if we lose all of our regular season games to them. Pat Riley teams know how to play on that other level come playoff time and surprise some people. Phil Jackson is the same way.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

KamMoye said:


> *
> 
> Best Offensive Players Of Our Generation:
> 
> Off my head:
> 
> 1. Shaq
> 2. KG
> 3. Dirk
> 4. Nash
> 5. Allen
> 6. Kobe
> 7. Pierce
> 8-10 ???*


*

You.  Are.  Tripping.

First - the "greatest offensive player" of the greatest generation of the NBA according to you is sooooo bad at such a crucial portion of the game that he was an offensive LIABILITY during crunch time of important play-off series EVEN in his prime!

Second - stats are not everything.  KNOWING HOW TO FUCKING WIN fucking matters.

KG & Dirk DO NOT KNOW HOW TO WIN.  (psssst.: Kobe DOES.)

It's been proven too many times to count.

Third - Unless MJ recently changed his name to "Allen," the fact that you have "Allen" (who? RAY ALLEN?!!!  TONY ALLEN?!!!) ahead of Kobe is the singular most asinine statement I've heard about the NBA in my life.

I can't believe I just wasted three minutes of my life responding to this nonsense.

You're either a decent troll, or the worst basketball analyst of all time.*


----------



## grimble crumble

^^^ agreed, but didnt want to respond because I didnt feel like taking over the thread with a million post argument again. LL check out page 8 and be amused


----------



## KamMoye

L O V E L I F E said:


> Second - stats are not everything.  KNOWING HOW TO FUCKING WIN fucking matters.



is bill russell the greatest player of all-time?

is robert horry a hall of famer?

my condolences, but with me i demand the level of intellectual discourse to be higher than a bar room brawl.



3 said:


> The Lakers are conserving their energy wisely.



tim duncan is playing the fewest minutes of his career. pau gasol is playing the most. how are they conserving their energy? i don't mean to be sarcastic either -- what are they doing that has led you to believe this?



> The only legit threat to the Heat in the East are the Celtics



let's agree to disagree =)


----------



## Serious

^ Well just in case you didn't know, our STARTING center Bynum was out until December, recovering from off season knee surgery. Gasol is playing less minutes now. 

Also, Kobe is playing only 32 MPG. I'd say they are conserving him.


----------



## Serious

http://www.nba.com/bobcats/release_brown_101222.html

_Charlotte Bobcats Chairman and CEO Michael Jordan announced today that Larry Brown is stepping down as head coach of the team, effective immediately.

"I met with Coach Brown two weeks ago about the team’s performance and what we could do to improve it. We met again this morning after practice. The team has clearly not lived up to either of our expectations and we both agreed that a change was necessary," Jordan said.

"This was a difficult decision for both of us, but one that needed to be made. I want to thank Larry for everything he has done for our team. He has played a key role in this organization’s development, including coaching us to our first playoff appearance last season. Larry will continue to be a valuable advisor to me regarding the team. The search for a successor will begin immediately."

Brown was named the third head coach in team history on April 29, 2008, and compiled a record of 88-104 (.458) in two-plus seasons with the Bobcats.
_



I'd love to see Jordan coach this team. Half the players would be pissing themselves on a regular basis.


----------



## KamMoye

Serious said:


> ^ Well just in case you didn't know, our STARTING center Bynum was out until December, recovering from off season knee surgery. Gasol is playing less minutes now.



yeah, they're blowing people out now. we're gonna see very soon how good they are @ full strength -- but cant be losing to the milwaukees at home -- but they do have a lot of ground to make up as well.

my point was they may be trying to conserve their energy, as well they should, but they haven't been able to yet until now. they have to keep blowing teams out because like you said, they need a top 2 seed. 



> Also, Kobe is playing only 32 MPG. I'd say they are conserving him.



depends on who you think is more important to the team


----------



## Serious

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=5943769


----------



## Serious

http://espn.go.com/blog/los-angeles/lakers/post/_/id/13852/lakers-vs-heat-what-matters-and-why


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

KamMoye said:


> let's agree to disagree =)



You really think that any other team in the East can beat the Heat in a seven game series? Who, the Magic? Come on, man. 

Name one Eastern Conference team that even has a chance, and explain why. I dare you. I double dare you.


----------



## grimble crumble

3 said:


> Name one Eastern Conference team that even has a chance, and explain why. I dare you. I double dare you.



Chicago when fully healed, 
because they are strongest where miami is weakest, point guard and center. not to mention the pieces in between (boozer, deng ect)
chicago has a damn solid team, they just havent all been healthy yet for too long

I would have said orlando too, but I think losing gortat hurt their cause. who knows if the current team they have now can gel at all, hedo took them to a finals, GA is capable of huge scoring outbursts, and J rich is clutch, but who knows if they can really gel plus I think the key to beating miami/boston is in the middle

think about this, miami is 0-2 against the celtics, 1-1 against orlando, and 0-2 against the mavs. all 3 are legit deep playoff teams and thats a record of 1-5

obviously reading too much into the regular season is pointless, but the root therios are still there that miami struggles against top contenders who are strong in the middle and have good ball movement. Chicago is that exact team they just havent really had a full chance yet.


----------



## KamMoye

3 said:


> You really think that any other team in the East can beat the Heat in a seven game series? Who, the Magic? Come on, man.
> 
> Name one Eastern Conference team that even has a chance, and explain why. I dare you. I double dare you.



even aces get cracked

for one, do you really think the "better" team is guaranteed to win a best-of-7 series? 

bulls/celts/magic/heat are all title-contenders.

hollinger ftw:



> Yet the Lakers find themselves slipping well out of range of San Antonio -- they're already 4.5 games behind, and as I mentioned, they've yet to get into the teeth of their schedule. Moreover, with Dallas at 23-5, the Lakers face the very real possibility of having to win two series on the road just to get back to the Finals. That's a far different road than we imagined heading into the season, when L.A. was an overwhelming favorite to win the conference.
> 
> And for those of you who aren't troubled by that fact and think the Lakers can just turn it on for the postseason, consider these two facts: (1) The Lakers have been the West's top seed each of the past three seasons, helping grease their Western Conference three-peat, and (2) L.A. hasn't won a series without home-court advantage since … wait for it … 2002 against Sacramento.


----------



## Serious

Lmao Hollinger. Heat could lose 20 straight and they would still be #1 in his rankings. 

Fgt should just stick to baseball stats.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

grimble crumble said:


> Chicago when fully healed,
> because they are strongest where miami is weakest, point guard and center. not to mention the pieces in between (boozer, deng ect)
> chicago has a damn solid team, they just havent all been healthy yet for too long
> 
> I would have said orlando too, but I think losing gortat hurt their cause. who knows if the current team they have now can gel at all, hedo took them to a finals, GA is capable of huge scoring outbursts, and J rich is clutch, but who knows if they can really gel plus I think the key to beating miami/boston is in the middle
> 
> think about this, miami is 0-2 against the celtics, 1-1 against orlando, and 0-2 against the mavs. all 3 are legit deep playoff teams and thats a record of 1-5
> 
> obviously reading too much into the regular season is pointless, but the root therios are still there that miami struggles against top contenders who are strong in the middle and have good ball movement. Chicago is that exact team they just havent really had a full chance yet.



I agree with this post in general.

However, when you look at the 2006 Heat team that won the Title, they were all-defeated by teams that led their division during the regular season.

I know Riley isn't the coach, but he has major input. Spoelstra is his protege, and Riley will be damn sure to teach him everything he knows. The fact of the matter is, Riley's teams are amongst the best in the NBA as far as figuring out what the other team is doing in a seven game series and outsmarting them by the end of it, provided they have the personnel. 

We will find out this season if having the best 2,3 and 4 in this league can make up for a lack of a dominant 1 and 5. Although Chalmers is beginning to come along nicely, as I predicted he would. I foresee him becoming a bit of a Rajon Rondo. They play different games, but I believe Rondo only puts up such amazing statistics because of the guys he is passing to. Once Boston's Big 3 retires or gets too old, I expect him to go back to being a pedestrian player.

But I'll be damned if this isn't the best NBA season in a long time. Nobody really knows who is going to the finals. The Heat are dominating smaller competition like nobody else, but getting beat by the elites. The Celtics and Spurs are getting old, and despite having the best records in their respective conferences, there are legitimate questions about them being able to hold up in a seven game series. The Mavericks are the Mavericks, out of the big 5 teams I would give them the least shot of making the finals. 

And the Lakers deserve a paragraph of their own. Are they getting old? Probably not, but it is a legit question. Will Bynum be healthy? Will Gasol get worn out? And are they going to be able to contend with all of these teams that have improved immensely, like the Spurs, Celtics, and Heat?

I'm sorry for omitting The Bulls, but I don't think they will be able to compete with the two best in the East. I think The Magic just fucked themselves as well. They gave up too much of their nucleus for a bunch of wild cards. Gilbert Arenas has proven to be the most unreliable player in all of sports, as much as I admire his game.


----------



## KamMoye

imo, and this is all subject to massive change in the next 2-3 months:

Spurs should be considered the faves in the West based off performance to date and track record. They have 3 All-Star caliber players and a deep and complimentary bench means they can comfortably match up big or small. Will only improve as they incorporate 6'11 Tiago Splitter. 

Celtics have, more or less, maintained their high level of play from the Finals despite their age. They have four stars and, when healthy, a powerhouse of frontcourt depth. I still consider them the favorites to win it all.

It's presumed the Lakers will turn into a powerhouse as they incorporate Bynum, and I can't disagree. Pau Gasol is the best big man in the game, so once you add in Odom and Bynum, the opponent is stuck adjusting to their size. Their only question is their bench, and it's a much smaller question now. Shannon Brown is playing with a ton of confidence, but a few years ago so was Sasha Vujacic. If Brown is for real, though, the bench can hang. Matt Barnes could start for half the NBA.

The Heat ride to dominance off their superstars, but in the playoffs may be exposed by matchup problems. We've seen Ilgauskas defend Howard in the playoffs these past few seasons; it's not pretty. Their frontcourt depth is horrendous, and it's going to be exploited every step of the way. 

It will be interesting to see how viable a Miller-LBJ-Wade-Bosh-Haslem lineup could be... if Haslem can get healthy in time.

It would be a huge shock if any other team won a title this year. But the Magic and Bulls are serious contenders nonetheless.

The Bulls are just so well-coached. Tom Thibodeau is putting together the parts of his team masterfully, and if they can trade for a real SG and ditch Ronnie Brewer, I seriously do think this team can match up with any other team in the league. Defensively Joakim Noah, Taj Gibson and Luol Deng provide a lot of length, and while Boozer hasn't been known for his defense to date, great coaching tends to maximize talents. 

Unfortunately their bench isn't very dynamic, which is why I don't see them competing with the aforementioned teams.

As for the Magic, if everything breaks right there they are easily up there with the elite. A lot of it is the coaching: Stan Van Gundy is a fabulous one, and he has leverage to get Arenas motivated. Arenas never lacked the physical tools to be a capable defender; he just lacked the will. And he's still a knock-down spot-up shooter, so if he can harness his shot selection he could have a career revival.

That's a lot of wishful thinking! That's why I like their chances the least. But if they luck out, they could definitely reach the Finals again.


----------



## axl blaze

I've never been a big Stan Van Hungry fan

but I do agree that Ray Allen is one of the best offensive powerhouses of our generation, as much as I dislike Jesus  he has perhaps the single greatest shooting form of all time, it is perfect in it's beautiful display of mechanics


----------



## Serious

KamMoye said:


> Pau Gasol is the best big man in the game, so















Unless you're talking strictly PF's, then I would agree. Dirk is 2nd.


----------



## grimble crumble

I think its clear that the Celtics, heat, lakers, and spurs are the most favored to be in, or win the finals, but if I had to throw one team in from each conferance that could easily be in the mix, it would be the mavs and the bulls

it seems like most of the the people in this thread agree with that except its hard not to count the magic

but I think that trade made them better offensively but It depleted them in other ways. they should have found a way to keep gortat. they still have the tools to upset the heat or bulls, but im not sure if they are a title team, beating the spurs tonight would be a huge statement game from them though. super excited for that game

anyone else feel like gortat is going to fit perrrrfect in the suns system, hes got legit big man defensive and rebounding skills, but is athletic enough to keep up with the suns fast moving O
super excited for this one tonight as well

good bball goin on this season people


----------



## Serious

Barring major injuries, nobody in the East is taking the C's in a 7 game series. Orlando got a little better, but still not a legit contender. Plus who's gonna backup Dwight? 

I'm 99.9% sure it will be Lakers/C's again in Finals '11.


----------



## KamMoye

A scathing indictment of MJ's ability to evaluate talent:

http://dberri.wordpress.com/2010/12...-groceries-might-be-the-problem-in-charlotte/


----------



## cattledecapitation

L O V E L I F E said:


> You.  Are.  Tripping.
> Third - Unless MJ recently changed his name to "Allen," the fact that you have "Allen" (who? RAY ALLEN?!!!  TONY ALLEN?!!!) ahead of Kobe is the singular most asinine statement I've heard about the NBA in my life.


I was thinking Iverson when I read that. No way Ray Allen is top ten

McGrady could have a case to be in a top ten, along with Duncan

I have a problem with Shaq being #1 considering the fact that most of his points came from the paint, but he definitely should make the list.


----------



## KamMoye

are points from the paint less  valuable than points elsewhere?

no, actually you'll find it's the opposite..

and one of the greatest passing big men of all-time


----------



## grimble crumble

L O V E L I F E said:


> First - the "greatest offensive player" of the greatest generation of the NBA according to you is sooooo bad at such a crucial portion of the game that he was an offensive LIABILITY during crunch time of important play-off series EVEN in his prime!



this pretty much sums it up for me. I think the greatest offensive player should not be a liability to his team offensively at any point, and should also be fluent in every aspect of offensive game (post, midrange, transistion ect)
arguing that Kobe is not the greatest offensive force of this generation is to me almost comedic

his displays of offensive brilliance over the years speak for themselves (besides the 5 rings)


only 3 players have ever scored 60 points or more in a game over 4 times in their careers _in nba history_, they are Wilt Chamberlain with 32 times, MJ with 5, and Kobe Bryant with 5 times

who can forget that  on Jan. 22, 2006, Kobe dropped 81 points against the Raptors in a 122-104 Lakers win. The 81 is the second highest single-game point total _in NBA history_

a more impressive feat in my opinion was when  Kobe scored 62 points in only three quarters against the Mavericks. Heading into the fourth quarter, he had outscored the Mavericks by himself 62-61.  _this was the year the mav's went to the finals, this is the *only * time something like that has ever occured for that amount of time since the start of the shot clock era_

From March 16-23 of 2007, Bryant amassed an absurd 225 points in four games going 65-50-60-50, (could you imagine what the lebron fans would be saying if he did this) _only_ kobe and Wilt are in this same historical category


anyway..... who else enjoyed the magic spurs game is much as me. Give credit to GA for really being that spark.


----------



## cattledecapitation

KamMoye said:


> are points from the paint less  valuable than points elsewhere?


Yes, it's called the three point line.


----------



## Serious

cattledecapitation said:


> Yes, it's called the three point line.


Uhm,


_NO. _


----------



## Serious

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5953995



CLEVELAND -- Former Cleveland Cavaliers coach Mike Brown has been hired by ESPN as an analyst.

Brown, who was fired in June after the Cavs lost to Boston in the Eastern Conference semifinals, will begin his TV stint on Christmas Day for the New York-Chicago telecast on ESPN 3D, the network said Thursday. Brown will also contribute as an ESPN studio analyst throughout the season.

Brown was the most successful coach in Cavs history. He went 314-177 in five seasons and was the league's coach of the year in 2009. But Cleveland's failure to win a title despite having the league's best record and LeBron James the past two seasons led to Brown's dismissal.

Brown would like to return to coaching one day. He helped coach one of his son's football teams this fall and has been enjoying more time with his family since being fired.


----------



## axl blaze

just for laughs!!


----------



## cattledecapitation

lol I never get tired of watching that xD

I work 12 hours today, so looks like I'll be missing all of the games today


----------



## KamMoye

grimble crumble said:


> this pretty much sums it up for me. I think the greatest offensive player should not be a liability to his team offensively at any point



Kobe averages 5-8 shots a game from 16-23 feet, the lowest percentage shot in the game. He shoots about 41% on them. 



> and should also be fluent in every aspect of offensive game (post, midrange, transistion ect)



sounds like Dirk Nowitzki to me 



> arguing that Kobe is not the greatest offensive force of this generation is to me almost comedic



once your mind's already made up that just means you're going to react defensively to any evidence to the contrary.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I hate Kobe, but he really is the best of the generation. 

I've never cared for who is the best scoring threat. Carmello is the shit when it comes to scoring, but lacks in other facets of the game. I want the best all around player. And not only is Kobe the best of his generation as an all around player, he will probably play at a high level despite getting old and become the best in the LeBron, Wade, and Durant era. Kobe just plays the game, I don't care where he gets his points from, he is the shit as a player.

As others brought up, he has broken records that nobody thought anybody would achieve after Jordan retired. He is the most clutch player of this generation (as playoff time approaches, I think Wade may challenge for this title. He turns it on in the playoffs). Maybe LeBron beats them as he gets into his prime (remember the flawed asshole Kobe was when he was 25 and Shaq left town?), but Kobe should go down as one of the top 10 players ever, maybe top 5.


----------



## KamMoye

shows how powerful media propaganda is. objective studies disagree with every single one of your opinions.


----------



## axl blaze

^ LOL @ "objective studies." man you really try hard to be a douche-nozzle sometimes 

my good bruvva 3, 4 must be pumped as to how the Miami Heat are playing. on defense, LBJ is reminding us as to how talented he is on the most often over-looked side of the ball in the pros. on offense, it seems that the Heat are embracing their transition game and are actually *gasp* moving around when they have possession of the rock! 3, 4 was correct in that it would take some time for the New Big Three to gel, most especially after their initial onslaught of injuries to start the season

I thought that the Heat would take an early lead, but then would succumb to the Lakers late because lets face it - the Heat bench is nowhere near as magnificent as LA's bench. I also thought that Pau Pau and Bynum would have a field day against the rather soft interior game of Ilgauskus and Bosh. but I was wrong. despite wanting the Hands of the Gods to smite the Staples Center and for both teams to die in a fiery fire, it is fun to watch the Heat reach their potential

mang, I really hate LBJ for him making it impossible for me to root for him. I was a huge LBJ fan (due to his often proud Ohio roots), and I know maybe that you won't believe this; but I was ready to root for LBJ even if he strayed from my beloved yet downtrodden Cleveland Cavaliers. again, hate to beat this dead horse, but just _the way _he left made it impossible for us passionate Cleveland basketball fans (we don't have to paint our seats to make it look like people are actually attending the games Miami fans) to back him as a player

god dammit Bron Bron. you are a douche bag, but you were _my _douche bag


----------



## grimble crumble

KamMoye said:


> shows how powerful media propaganda is. objective studies disagree with every single one of your opinions.



"objective studies" disagree with the fact that kobe has achieved feats people thought wernt possible after jordan and wilt retired and some things that even jordan or wilt did not accomplish? hmm strange.  

who enjoyed the xmas day games? both the knicks game and the boston game were amazing. Orlando has managed to pull it together days after the trade and string together two vicotories against the teams with the two best records in the nba which is a fucking statement for sure

lakers vs heat: congrats to the heat, when it comes down to it they just played flat out better than the lakers. LA didnt really play with the agression that a champ should and miami did. as I type this the heat are still playing as if its a one point game defending every shot and theyre up 19. meanwhile LA is playing like they are half way to their homes for xmas dinner.

LA succumbed to playing their game, instead of slowing things down and forcing maimi to run offense through the middle. wake up call for the champs and a statement from the heat saying the hype is well deserved.. err some of it


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> ^ LOL @ "objective studies." man you really try hard to be a douche-nozzle sometimes
> 
> my good bruvva 3, 4 must be pumped as to how the Miami Heat are playing. on defense, LBJ is reminding us as to how talented he is on the most often over-looked side of the ball in the pros. on offense, it seems that the Heat are embracing their transition game and are actually *gasp* moving around when they have possession of the rock! 3, 4 was correct in that it would take some time for the New Big Three to gel, most especially after their initial onslaught of injuries to start the season
> 
> I thought that the Heat would take an early lead, but then would succumb to the Lakers late because lets face it - the Heat bench is nowhere near as magnificent as LA's bench. I also thought that Pau Pau and Bynum would have a field day against the rather soft interior game of Ilgauskus and Bosh. but I was wrong. despite wanting the Hands of the Gods to smite the Staples Center and for both teams to die in a fiery fire, it is fun to watch the Heat reach their potential
> 
> mang, I really hate LBJ for him making it impossible for me to root for him. I was a huge LBJ fan (due to his often proud Ohio roots), and I know maybe that you won't believe this; but I was ready to root for LBJ even if he strayed from my beloved yet downtrodden Cleveland Cavaliers. again, hate to beat this dead horse, but just _the way _he left made it impossible for us passionate Cleveland basketball fans (we don't have to paint our seats to make it look like people are actually attending the games Miami fans) to back him as a player
> 
> god dammit Bron Bron. you are a douche bag, but you were _my _douche bag



I'm reading about as much into this win over the Lakers as I read into the losses against the Mavs. The game was fun to watch, for sure, and a great Christmas present, but it will not resemble the Finals at all. 

The Mavs have owned the Heat regular season, but they will be knocked out of the playoffs early, so they are nothing to worry about. 

In the second Heat-Mavs game, the Heat were exhausted from a busy schedule and just didn't have enough left in them to compete in that game (although they played admirably). 

It is a similar story with the Lakers. They didn't come out there with their A game. Come Finals time, assuming the Lakers beat the Spurs and the Heat beat the Celtics, we have no idea what to expect. I'm still betting on Heat-Lakers(once again reiterating that the Spurs and Celtics are too old to handle the grind of a full NBA season + playoffs), and I truly have no idea who will win, even based on this game. It was fun to watch, but ultimately, it means nothing in the long run.

Of course, ESPN and other journalists will analyze the shit out of it and say that The Heat are the greatest team ever now, ignoring the circumstances surrounding the respective games. I always try not to buy into that hype, even when it comes to my own teams, because it is over reactionary bullshit. Expect the Finals to be much more competitive than this game.

And I might have to change my mind a bit on The Magic. Gilbert is turning them into a real contender. Although Van Gundy has a track record of choking in the playoffs(the only place in pro b-ball where coaching really matters), as any Miami fan should know.


----------



## grimble crumble

heat are playing hungry and lakers are playing fat and happy, hungry is the mindset you need to win championships. hopefully that was the wakeup call they needed

I would say i agree with nearly everything in your post to some degree though 3,4

fuck the gilbert thing is definetily showing potential and hedo is sort of getting his legs back. magic just need a backup big and they will be stacked


----------



## undead

Is anyone getting tired of seeing Blake Griffin in the highlights night after night???

I'm sure as fuck NOT! This dude is a human highlight reel. It's insane. I don't catch ANY Clippers games so I can't speak for his overall game, but man are his dunks impressive and plentiful. The other day... someone on ESPN said "could Griffin have passed Lebron as the best dunker in the NBA?" Uhhhhh yeah... I mean... Lebron's ONE dunk is cool and all, but Griffin has a fucking arsenal.


----------



## Serious

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...an-contraction-when-talking-ab?urn=nba-300875

Lmao.


----------



## cattledecapitation

ryanlaughlin said:


> Is anyone getting tired of seeing Blake Griffin in the highlights night after night???
> 
> I'm sure as fuck NOT! This dude is a human highlight reel. It's insane. I don't catch ANY Clippers games so I can't speak for his overall game, but man are his dunks impressive and plentiful. The other day... someone on ESPN said "could Griffin have passed Lebron as the best dunker in the NBA?" Uhhhhh yeah... I mean... Lebron's ONE dunk is cool and all, but Griffin has a fucking arsenal.


I've seen most of his craziest highlights live. It's funny because before this season, I had only seen maybe two Clippers games, and I've been an NBA fan my entire life. Now that they have Griffin, they're televised all the time :D

My favorite Griffin moment was the fastbreak spin move dunk over Danilo Gallinari that they show on commercials all the time, but his throw in drunk thingy over T Mozgov made me shit myself. I've never seen a guy who gets so much air and is that big.

Dude's got a great fadeaway shot too


----------



## axl blaze

Griffin has some of the most beast dunks all season. you know we watch the NBA for the dunks 

re: LBJ article. like I said he is a douche bag. but he used to be _my _douche bag


----------



## Serious

Ugh, such a frustrating loss. Kobe was chucking like prime AI out there... made 4/5 then continued to stack bricks, not getting his teammates involved at all. Triangle wasn't there, no ball movement, etc. Didn't help when Paula Gasoft showed up yet again, taking stupid jump shots. Our bigs made Dejuan Blair look like a fucking all star. Lakers couldn't even make simple passes or play defense. There is no trust on that court!

Spurs played with poise.

On the positive side, Bynum has played well, sans from the free throw shooting. He's looking better and better each game...


----------



## Max Power

ryanlaughlin said:


> Is anyone getting tired of seeing Blake Griffin in the highlights night after night???
> 
> I'm sure as fuck NOT! This dude is a human highlight reel. It's insane. I don't catch ANY Clippers games so I can't speak for his overall game, but man are his dunks impressive and plentiful. The other day... someone on ESPN said "could Griffin have passed Lebron as the best dunker in the NBA?" Uhhhhh yeah... I mean... Lebron's ONE dunk is cool and all, but Griffin has a fucking arsenal.



That one 360 dunk he had was pretty sweet, especially when you factor in his size. Nice moves for a big man.


----------



## Serious

Interesting stats tonight.



Kobe 8-27 FG / 5 TO
Shannon Brown 1-11 FG
Manu 3-12 FG / 4 TO
Duncan 1-7 FG

Blair and Parker stepped up...

Clips are the hottest team in LA right now.  :D


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Serious said:


> Interesting stats tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Clips are the hottest team in LA right now.  :D



LMAO. The fans really deserve it. I hope the Clippers can one day find a way to win, I really do. 

I fucking fell asleep early (hence why I got up at 5 this morning) and missed the Knicks game where Wade scored 40. Goddamnit. Didn't TIVO it or nothing.


----------



## Max Power

Sparks are LA's hottest team and it's not even close.


----------



## axl blaze

damn it's strange to see Kobe in a shooting slump, specially after he started off on fire in last night's game


----------



## Serious

3 said:


> LMAO. The fans really deserve it. I hope the Clippers can one day find a way to win, I really do.
> 
> I fucking fell asleep early (hence why I got up at 5 this morning) and missed the Knicks game where Wade scored 40. Goddamnit. Didn't TIVO it or nothing.



You want to download it? 

Here's a great site that I use, (torrents)

http://bt.davka.info/

Be patient and they will have that game for you in HD soon.


edit:
My favorite website though: 

http://www.myp2pforum.eu/threads/42954-NBA-Basketball-Downloads
(click on the first thread)

They upload literally every single regular season game in HD...


----------



## KamMoye

"Let's start the morning with a sobering fact for Los Angeles Lakers fans: In NBA history, 361 teams have lost three straight games by 15 or more points.

Want to know how many of them won the title?"

last night's game should officially make the Spurs the favorites to win it all. they looked unstoppable despite manu and timmy providing little offensively. 

they have six legitimate scorers! too much depth. too much size.


----------



## grimble crumble

holy fuck KG was injured tonight against the pistons, will not return for the game. hopefully its nothing long term but who knows.

the reprocussions of this could change the face of this years finals, and possibly the result of them


----------



## Serious

KamMoye said:


> last night's game should officially make the Spurs the favorites to win it all.



Bwahahahahah.

Overreactions ftl.


----------



## Serious

Wow, what a fucking overpaid pussy.



Q: You say you're past it all now. Everyone has moved on. Caron Butler, DeShawn Stevenson and Brendan Haywood ended up in Dallas. Antawn Jamison is in Cleveland. You're now in Orlando. Do you guys still keep in touch?

A (Gilbert Arenas): I still catch up with some of those guys after every game. Especially [Wizards guard] Nick Young. Because I loved his talents from when he was little. I talk to him after games. He makes jokes about stuff. He was telling me about Rashard Lewis (traded to Washington in deal for Arenas). Nick was like, 'I don't know if he's going to make it two weeks here. He feels like the world just ended.' And I'm like, 'Man, I feel like the world just started for me over here. I can see why he's mad.'


----------



## Serious

So Pau only attempted 5 shots tonight. Still Kobe's fault though, right?


----------



## axl blaze

so looks like KG got the injury bug... yet again?


----------



## Serious

The 3rd title of every 3peat was by far the hardest for a Phil Jackson coached team, and all of those required winning at least 1 series w/o home court. Case in point:

Bolded = Without home court
Italics =  Required 7 games




1991
Won Eastern Conference First Round vs. New York Knicks, 3–0
Won Eastern Conference Semifinals vs. Philadelphia 76ers, 4–1
Won Eastern Conference Finals vs. Detroit Pistons, 4–0
Won NBA Finals vs. Los Angeles Lakers, 4–1
1992
Won Eastern Conference First Round vs. Miami Heat, 3–0
_Won Eastern Conference Semifinals vs. New York Knicks, 4–3_
Won Eastern Conference Finals vs. Cleveland Cavaliers, 4–2
Won NBA Finals vs. Portland Trail Blazers, 4–2
1993
Won Eastern Conference First Round vs. Atlanta Hawks, 3–0
Won Eastern Conference Semifinals vs. Cleveland Cavaliers, 4–0
*Won Eastern Conference Finals, vs. New York Knicks, 4–2
Won NBA Finals vs. Phoenix Suns, 4–2*

1996
Won Eastern Conference First Round vs. Miami Heat, 3–0
Won Eastern Conference Semifinals vs. New York Knicks, 4–1
Won Eastern Conference Finals vs. Orlando Magic, 4–0
Won NBA Finals vs. Seattle SuperSonics, 4–2
1997
Won Eastern Conference First Round vs. Washington Bullets, 3–0
Won Eastern Conference Semifinals vs. Atlanta Hawks, 4–1
Won Eastern Conference Finals vs. Miami Heat, 4–1
Won NBA Finals vs. Utah Jazz, 4–2
1998
Won Eastern Conference First Round vs. New Jersey, 3–0
Won Eastern Conference Semifinals vs. Charlotte Hornets, 4–1
_Won Eastern Conference Finals vs. Indiana Pacers, 4–3_
*Won NBA Finals vs Utah Jazz, 4–2*

2000
Won Western Conference First Round vs. Sacramento Kings, 3–2
Won Western Conference Semifinals vs. Phoenix Suns, 4–1
_Won Western Conference Finals vs. Portland Trail Blazers, 4–3_
Won NBA Finals vs. Indiana Pacers, 4–2
2001
Won Western Conference First Round vs. Portland Trail Blazers, 3–0
Won Western Conference Semifinals vs. Sacramento Kings, 4–0
Won Western Conference Finals vs. San Antonio Spurs, 4–0
Won NBA Finals vs. Philadelphia 76ers, 4–1
2002
Won Western Conference First Round vs. Portland Trail Blazers, 3–0
Won Western Conference Semifinals vs. San Antonio Spurs, 4–1
*Won Western Conference Finals vs. Sacramento Kings, 4–3*
Won NBA Finals vs. New Jersey Nets, 4–0

2009
Won Western Conference First Round vs. Utah Jazz, 4–1
_Won Western Conference Semifinals vs. Houston Rockets, 4–3_
Won Western Conference Finals vs. Denver Nuggets, 4–2
Won NBA Finals vs. Orlando Magic, 4–1 
2010
Won Western Conference First Round vs. Oklahoma City Thunder, 4–2
Won Western Conference Semifinals vs. Utah Jazz, 4–0
Won Western Conference Finals vs. Phoenix Suns, 4–2
_Won NBA Finals vs. Boston Celtics, 4–3 _
2011
???


----------



## grimble crumble

axl blaze said:


> so looks like KG got the injury bug... yet again?



glad to see its not the knee again. media saying he should be back in 2 weeks time.

and serious the lakers definetily have a motivation problem, its shown its face on other occasions in other seasons and it seems like winning back to back titles has worsened their motivational issues

the notion that the lakers have crumbled and are done is a huge over reation though. they do need to get it together, but lets not forget they are armslength from the 2/1 seed despite playing like complete shit/health issues and there is plenty of the season left to play. Their last game was the first "real game" with bynum back instead of this fragmented 17 minutes of the bench crappy play theyve had to use with him lately, and that game was a cruise control easy victory with the stars only playing 30/27 minutes. 
i mean lets be real here, pau is one the best power forwards in the game but hes an average center, having bynum in the starting line up is a huge difference not just for his size influencing the teams defence, but it permits the teams natural rotations.

im not saying this is a cure all, that game was against the hornets and, theres a lot more things that need to happen but phil jackson is a great coach capable of pulling his team out of a slump, and Kobe is the hardest working player in the nba along with being possibly the best leader. The talent is there and it has a proven pedigree, the pieces will fall into place, its just a matter of patience.

EDIT: just wanted say that oralando has been extremely impressive as of late. such an offensively balanced attack in the knicks game last night. actually kind of like the spurs in that aspect.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

The Heat broke an NBA record for road wins in a month. Pretty fucking awesome if you ask me. 

I can't wait for the next Heat-Celtics matchup. The Heat finally have it together, and I want to see if we can stand up to the Eastern Conference champs.

Although we did destroy the Lakers, who have size like the Celtics do. And Shaq is wearing down. He was a major difference maker in his first month with that team, now he doesn't do much more than eat space as everyone expected him to. 

And I hope both teams are relatively healthy. I hate to win or lose based on major players being out.


----------



## Serious

^ And you guys don't even have Haslem yet!

I'm still not sold on Miami beating Boston in a 7 game series though...


----------



## KamMoye

grimble crumble said:


> the notion that the lakers have crumbled and are done is a huge over reation though.



it's also a strawman



> they do need to get it together, but lets not forget they are armslength from the 2/1 seed despite playing like complete shit/health issues and there is plenty of the season left to play.



1. health is a skill
2. they've had the easiest schedule in the NBA.  in other words, no margin for error anymore.
3. they're not really close to SA or DAL for a top 2 seed; they're much closer to OKC/UTA/etc. and since their schedule gets much harder they're farther away than you think.

and 3rd seeds dont win the title very often.


----------



## grimble crumble

its all knee jerk reactions man. just because the lakers arnt marching to the finals on a red carpet people are calling out doomsday.

the road to the 3 peat is still a managable one and this team has proven many times that they can overcome bumps in the road.


----------



## KamMoye

i know ur just a casual fan so it's like talking to a brick wall, but you couldn't be more off


----------



## grimble crumble

KamMoye said:


> i know ur just a casual fan so it's like talking to a brick wall, but you couldn't be more off



becuase I disagree with you, im a casual fan.

8)

your right you know everything about my history as a laker fan excuse me I must have forgot that you probably read some "objective studies" on that one too.


----------



## KamMoye

ur history has nothing to do with you being a casual fan or not. there u go making assumptions again 

someone can play video games their whole life and be a casual gamer if they dunno wtf they're talking about. just like someone can drive a car their whole life and be a casual driver.

http://dberri.wordpress.com/frequently-asked-questions-and-comments/

try reading that and formulating a rational opinion about it



> And that result re-enforces a story that has been told again and again.  Scoring totals – by themselves – are not what matters in the NBA.  What matters is the ability to put the ball in the hoop.  In sum, shooting efficiency is important and players who score inefficiently are not really helping.   Furthermore, metrics like Player Efficiency Rating and NBA Efficiency – which do not properly capture the importance of shooting efficiency, do not properly capture a player’s impact on wins.


----------



## grimble crumble

8)

you still have yet to show how the lakers are over and done with, but its ok you're a know it all so talking to you is like talking to a brick wall.



grimble crumble said:


> becuase i disagree with you, im a casual fan.


----------



## KamMoye

i already pointed out ur argument was a strawman; i never claimed the lakers were "over and done with." i said the spurs have to be considered the favorite to come out of the west.


----------



## KamMoye

as if to prove my point, the lakers are down by 20 to the grizz... at home


----------



## L O V E L I F E

KamMoye:

The Lakers, even with their recent skid, are the PROHIBITIVE favorites to win the Western Conference at EVERY major sports book.

And it makes perfect sense - the Lakers are the two time defending world champs, and have lost ZERO of their important players or coaches.

They dominated the Western Conference in last year's play-offs - there's no great reason to think that won't happen again.

Yes, this Spurs team has started the REGULAR SEASON very well - but this Spurs team is NOT much different from the one who has failed to reach the Finals in YEARS.

You think that the entire market is wrong.

Perhaps, Sir - YOU might be wrong.

Just a thought.

Peace,

LL

PS:  Kobe's the GOAT & you are delusional


----------



## KamMoye

it's one thing not to have an original thought. it's another thing entirely to back it up with no objective evidence in ur favor.

also shows how little u know of the spurs. 

they didn't dominate anything in the playoffs last year. a flawed thunder team nearly took them to game 7.


----------



## Serious

KamMoye said:


> i already pointed out ur argument was a strawman; i never claimed the lakers were "over and done with." *i said the spurs have to be considered the favorite to come out of the west.*



Based on what? a few regular season games? You must have not watched LA last year. Or in 2002. 8)


----------



## Serious

L O V E L I F E said:


> Kobe's the GOAT & you are delusional



LOL wut? 

This has to be a joke, right?


----------



## Serious

Has anyone else been really impressed with Rudy Gay this season? We all know about his athleticism and amazing dunks. But what seems to be getting away from everyone is the fact that this year he's actually playing team ball. He's passing more, being a better man defender, and being a better help defender.

He's shooting career highs ALL across the boards. 47.6% overall 42.4% on threes and 84.3% on the line. Career high in points at 20.7 before tonight's Laker win. 6.1 rebounds just a tick below his high of 6.2, which is about the average for the small forward position so he's not a dominant rebounder at his position but with Marc Gasol, and Zach Randolph sucking up the boards, there's also not a lot to be had. He's averaging a career high 2.7 assists. And also being a better defender getting 1.8 steals, and 1.3 blocks per game.

Also his play in the clutch has risen as well. From the game against the Heat when he drilled a buzzer beater in LeBron James face, and also his clutch play against the Lakers by having a game saving block on Ron Artest.




In other news, B-Roy to meet with meniscus transplantation specialist.

http://ripcityproject.com/2011/01/0...eet-with-meniscus-transplantation-specialist/

I really hope Roy does this and can continue to play at a high level because frankly, we don't have many good SGs in the league anymore and he's way too young to call it quits.


----------



## KamMoye

> A question for Laker fans: Is it good or bad when Kobe Bryant goes rogue and shoots a ton? The answer seems to be: Good when the shots go in. But, of course, that's not fair. Drunk drivers often get home safely, you know? But what you have to judge is not the outcome, but the process, the decision-making. Getting behind the wheel is dumb, we have decided as a culture, whether you get into an accident or not. So ... what about ballhogging by Bryant? Is that a good process or a bad one?



now the same criticism of lbj's stagnant offense earlier in the season applies to kobe. play some team ball dawg. all u gotta do is operate from the post  w/ gasol and bynum, two truly dominant post guys, and go from there. its dumb because unlike lbj, kobe is a great spot-up shooter, or catch-and-shoot guy off screens, so he can get high quality looks if he works for them off the ball.


----------



## Serious

> _The Bulls and Bobcats have discussed an 8 player deal that would send   Stephen Jackson to the Bulls and James Johnson and Taj Gibson as the  key  players heading to Charlotte. The Bulls want to keep Taj, but seem   willing to pull the trigger if they can’t get OJ Mayo or JR Smith   without giving up Taj._





> _The Bulls and Grizzlies had  discussed a Mayo to Chicago deal, but the  Grizzlies are asking for Taj  Gibson, Omer Asik, James Johnson, and the  Charlotte draft pick. The  Bulls will not do that trade, but have  considered doing a Gibson,  Johnson, Bogans for Mayo deal, which Memphis  wouldn’t do at this  point._





> _If the Bulls are to give up Gibson, then they  must ask for Darrell  Arthur in return.  Arthur has had an overall good  year, but is best  suited coming off the bench, while Gibson is a  starting caliber player.  Since the deal isn’t enough for the Grizzlies  without Arthur involved,  the Bulls should add 2 1st rounders to the  deal to give reason to  Memphis for Arthur being included. The Bulls  don’t have the playing time  available to develop a prospect and those  two picks could be nice depth  for the Grizzlies, and who knows, they  could possibly find a gem in the  late 1st._



What I don't get  is the Grizzlies front office... Why are they  holding OJ Mayo  hostage around there? Dude is only playing 20 minutes.

If you're not going to let OJ Mayo showcase his  talents, then why are  you holding him hostage? There are several  teams that could use his  services.  It is not like they are letting him  start, so why are they  valuing him like if he is a starter and a main  contributor?   Gibson,  Bogans, and Johnson  that's overkill to me, for a guy  who is only  seeing 20 minutes on the floor a night.  That being said,  Mayo is  looking more aggressive the past 6 or 7 games ago. Maybe he  knows he  has to play well, before a team will pull the trigger for him. 

Seriously, you're going to ask for an entire team's bench plus their  draft  picks, for a guy that you only play 20 minutes a night, and  refuse to  start even though he is light years ahead of the starter (  Xavier  Henry), who has had literally 0 production the last 7 games or  so. Shit doesn't make sense.

Grizzlies are starting to come off as the guy  who is friends with a   girl, but doesn't want to date her, but at the same time doesn't want   her to be friends or date any other guy.


----------



## Serious

KamMoye said:


> now the same criticism of lbj's stagnant offense earlier in the season applies to kobe. play some team ball dawg. all u gotta do is operate from the post  w/ gasol and bynum, two truly dominant post guys, and go from there. its dumb because unlike lbj, kobe is a great spot-up shooter, or catch-and-shoot guy off screens, so he can get high quality looks if he works for them off the ball.



Yes, Kobe is in part responsible for our losses, but it's not all his fault. 

For example in that Spurs game, Gasol couldn't even do the simple fundamentals of sealing his man in the post.. guaranteed if he would have done that, he would have got more touches from Kobe.

He was also not boxing out, getting out rebounded by undersized bigs. Yes, his lack of effort did not help him, but it's also lack of positioning on a lot of those opportunities. Again, just basic fundamentals that Gasol seemed to have forgotten.

Also, our offense is often stagnant due to Pau consuming up the clock 10 feet away from the basket, often ending up on an ill-advised soft post move that usually ends with a blocked shot, while overlooking open guys for the jumper or with a driving advantage. That's how you know he has reverted to Paula Gasoft again. Can't blame Kobe for Gasol not being active on both ends of the floor. 

I agree with you on Bynum though, he's been great. Kobe should really start feeding him in the post a lot more.


----------



## KamMoye

announcers talk about it all the time: keep your big men happy. the more they get the ball and score, the more they tend to do the dirty work. 

early in the season they were playing the phil jackson way: start the game off from the post so there is no excuse. inside out all day long. 

when they get away from that, kobe goes crazy, and as stu lance was harping on repeatedly, no one else is in a rhythm. why would i work my ass off in the post (or anywhere else) in HOPE of getting the ball when kobe the black hole is going 1-on-3?

this isnt anything new as far as kobe v the spurs btw. remember bruce bowen? kobe shoots 43.3% in his regular season career (im sure its worse in the playoffs) v the spurs, his worst shooting % v any WC team.

edit: http://dberri.wordpress.com/2011/01/04/have-the-lakers-declined-it-depends/


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Man, The Heat are tearing shit up. I fucking love it. They always talk about "The Heat's culture", where defense is so stressed, and you can see it. Zydrunas is perhaps better as a defender than he has ever been, and has been a high quality big man this season so far. Not to mention Joel Anthony finally has it together this year. I can't wait til Mike Miller recovers well enough to start hitting his 3's as well. Chalmers, James Jones and Arroyo have been killing it from the three point line this year, with all the open looks they are getting from Wade and LeBron being on the court.

The Magic look legitimately scary this year, and the Bulls have pulled it together as well. I can't wait to see The Heat match up with these teams, as well as Boston once again. I'm almost positive The Heat beat Boston if they meet in a playoff series, the team I am now most afraid of would be The Magic. That trade was risky as a motherfucker, but it has worked out so sweet. I guess Arenas just needed a change in scenery. 

Anyways, after this season I think The Lakers and The Celtics are done. This is their last shot at a title, because the entire NBA is going to be putting their own versions of The Big 3 on the court, starting with The Knicks getting Carmello and CP3 to go with Amare.

And could Kobe please stop playing like the selfish asshole everyone thought he grew out of being? Dude has no tolerance for any screwups on his team, and then he ends up being fuck up #1 when he blames his teammates for losses. The best possible Finals scenario this year is Heat-Lakers. The old dynasty vs. the potential new one. It would be incredible, but I am actually getting legitimately concerned about them at this point. Then again, I don't think anyone takes them out come playoff time. The Spurs are on an incredible run, but Duncan ain't going to hold up in a seven game series with a younger, more athletic Lakers team, and I don't see any other legit threats to them. 

The East is finally better this year, from an elite team standpoint.


----------



## Serious

Lol.
Mark Cuban jabs Phil Jackson as 'Jeanie Buss' boy-toy' - ESPN Dallas


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Serious said:


> Lol.
> Mark Cuban jabs Phil Jackson as 'Jeanie Buss' boy-toy' - ESPN Dallas



I think that Jackson pretty much owned Cuban in that debate. Being 65 and a boy-toy for a hot young woman (she is right? I've never seen her, so excuse me if I am mistaken) is pretty impressive.


----------



## KamMoye

duncan holding up wont be a problem because of 1. all the rest he's getting now and 2. all the off days the playoff schedule has.


----------



## Serious

_NEWARK, N.J. (AP)—Sasha Vujacic(notes) made the tiebreaking basket with 5.3 seconds left, and the New Jersey Nets snapped their five-game losing streak with a 96-94 victory over the Chicago Bulls on Wednesday night.

_
Sasha > LeBron


----------



## Serious

Bynum doing work.


----------



## Serious

_When Chris Bosh decided to leave the Raptors to sign with the Heat, he was seeking additional national exposure in addition to a better chance to win.

While Bosh is unquestionably on a better team this season, the attention has been more difficult to quantify.

According to the Raptors, Bosh had 553,230 all-star votes through the second returns last season.

This season, Bosh has received just 260,007 votes through the second returns this season.

_


----------



## Wyld 4 X

If Rondo can develop a consistent J, he will be ridiculous.  Great game for him tonight against the soon to be ex-Mr Longoria.


----------



## Serious

Our perimeter D is frustrating to watch. Everyone over committing and Suns taking advantage.

Better tighten up the rotations in the 2nd half.


----------



## Serious

Drew is lookin' healthier each game. 
He's so active tonight.


----------



## Serious

Yessss! Thank you Ron Ron.


----------



## Serious

I love the way Kobe played tonight, this is how we win games. Inside-out attack ftw.


----------



## grimble crumble

tonights game, can you say holy fuck rondo. beastly tripple double. 

and boston beating the team with the best record WITHOUT garnett. wow 

oh and a side note

im convinced the lakers recent struggles at the core are gasol, and artest. both had been playing pretty shitty and as a result we saw an insane amount of ballhogging with kobe having the "do it myself" attitude.

but now ive seen a number of games where kobe lowers his shots a gasol still comes up with 6 points. somethings up with gasol, and artest is having one of the worst offensive seasons of his career. combine that with Dfish's main value being a leader and clutch play asset rather than offensive production. im suprised LA is so close to the 2 seed.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

You people are sleeping on the Knicks.

Bench is important, and defense, especially come play-off time, is important . . . 

. . . but with that said:

The most important indicator of whether or not you win the NBA Championship is:

"How great is your best player?"

And the Knicks have one of the best players in the league.

Amare Is (Indeed) Real.

Best Knick since Bernard.

I believe.


----------



## Serious

^ That's not the most important indicator lol. If you don't play defense, you don't win a championship, period. 

Knicks are a fantastic team to watch and they're bringing energy to MSG again, but like all D'Antoni teams, they will fail. They _might_ happen to get to the Conference Finals, but if D'Antoni couldn't take the Suns to the NBA Finals with a younger, more explosive Amar'e and a borderline HOF PG in Nash, what makes you think they can get past Miami and Boston and Orlando in the East with Felton and Amare and Gallo? 

Amar'e has a monster offensive game, yes. But is still a lazy, flat footed defender, and it doesn't help when your coach doesn't give a fuck about defense.


----------



## KamMoye

if you don't play offense, you don't win a championship, period

@grimble, the lakers go where gasol goes.


----------



## grimble crumble

if you dont play both, you dont win championships,

that being said though. If you put up the best offensive team with no D against the best Defensive team with no O. I would think that the defensive team would win the majority of the time.

anyway ya . it was always the one two punch with kobe and gasol, and then LA would use a variety of other things like bigness in bynum, defense in artest/ariza, and versatility with odom to supplement that. Without that one two punch theres no chance, and bynum is not quite there yet to take gasols spot as the number 2 man in the combo. he has the traits and probably will be at the core of the future of the lakers post kobe era, but hes just not capable at superstar level yet like gasol can be. A lots on gasols shoulders right now


----------



## Methox23

Raptors


----------



## Serious

Methox23 said:


> Raptors



The NBA will end before the Raps become relevant. 

jk....


----------



## Methox23

lol i know :D, but its the only Canadian team in the league, i was born in Canada and moved over to England when i was 3 months old lol, don't really follow basketball at all, but still im originally Canadian lol...


----------



## KamMoye

i think ur wrong about bynum. he would be star level if they fed him the ball more.

i think the same thing of nene with the nuggets. there's no reason they can't average 18-22 ppg getting to the line 8+ a game. in the lakers-suns game i saw bynum sprint down the court to get good post position. the lakers swung it to his side as if to tease him and then swung the ball all away around the court, ending up settling for a long 2-pointer later on in the possession. 

right now phil jackson is just  sucking at coaching. if bynum (and gasol) doesnt get a ton of touches yao ming-style in his ~30 mpg when he's fully healthy, there'll be no excuse.


----------



## grimble crumble

gasol gets touches, hes just not taking the shots being agressive or hustling much latley.

and dont get me wrong im not trying to sell bynum short hes got the body and skills to be a superstar center one day and hes hugely important to the lakers. but a system of play in which the focus offensively has been primarily kobe and gasol being the teams top two leading scorers LA is now attempting to go to the finals for the fourth time in a row. how many teams in history can say that. LA returning to being that dominate hinges on gasol returning to playing that well again.

dont misinterpret this though im not trying to set a rigid rule saying gasol must have more of a role than bynum a lot of it is going to depend on the team they are playing. If the matchup just so happened to be LA vs Miami, bynum should be the supreme focus, but if it were LA vs boston or orlando I think gasol definetily poses the bigger match up problem.


----------



## Serious

Goddamn lol.

http://www.nesn.com/2011/01/report-...for-carmelo-anthony-with-pistons-nuggets.html


----------



## KamMoye

Prokhorov has been terrible so far.

The thing I don't get: why do people assume Melo is a superstar? Shouldn't the Nuggets be perennial contenders then?

They've had ONE YEAR as real contenders, and even then I don't recall their WCF showing as truly convincing. Right now they have one of, if not the, best bench in the NBA, to go along with a ton of big man depth and an improved Afflalo / steady Billups in the backcourt. There is a good chance Melo never has more talent on a team than he has right now, and the WC has never been weaker. 

It's put-up or shut-up time for Melo.


----------



## Serious

Wowwww. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=6002902


----------



## KamMoye

that about seals it. 3rd seed or worse for LA, tough tough road to repeat.

spurs v celtics baby! one time!

zomg this is such a siqq post:

http://nerdnumbers.com/archives/69

some of my faves:

# There are five players that are top ten for their position in all three roles: Chris Paul, Steve Nash, Dwyane Wade, Manu Ginobli and David Lee.
# Kobe is in fact a Scorer for LA. However, Bynum and Gasol are more effective Scorers.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Dwyane Wade is the shit. He is the best player on a loaded Heat team by far. I have always held that he was better than LeBron, and I think there would be a lot of metrics that would back that up, as opposed to the usual system that ESPN and the like uses such as total points, rebounds, and assists. 

Since Kobe appears to be on the decline, maybe Wade is the new next best player in the NBA?


----------



## KamMoye

you really think kobe's the best player in the nba? personally i think kobe's career rests more on logging a ton of minutes with very good production, but without ever being the clear-cut best in the NBA.

i think as the NBA becomes more sabermetrically inclined this will become increasingly obvious in the coming years.

wade's presence is another detriment to kobe cuz wade's almost always been more productive even in kobe's prime. 

so is ginobili for that matter. honestly if ginobili keeps this or a reasonable fascimile up for another 3 years should he be a hof lock?


----------



## grimble crumble

still cant believe no one is talking about orlando in here. theyve got a really interesting thing going, sort of like a beefed up younger version of the spurs in the fact that about everyone they play can give you double figures, the anti heat in a way.

spurs/mavs seem to be cracking a bit giving LA a slightly bigger chance to make up for its lazy play earlier in the season. 

kind of interesting that phil jackson is having luke take a slice of barnes minutes. Ide like to see caracter or ebanks develope a little. having odom take the bulk of them is definetily a plus though.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

Some of you people are on crack.

Do any of you REALLY think that the reason that neither MJ nor LeBron nor Wade nor ANY other player in the modern era has ever APPROACHED scoring EIGHTY-ONE fucking points in a single game (not to mention, scoring 62 points in THREE QUARTERS, just a month earlier) is because they NEVER TRIED?!

Or perhaps, could it simply be that case that Kobe-At-His-Best is the greatest scorer any of us has ever witnessed in our lifetimes?

Kam, if you provide me with legitimate written evidence that you scored higher than I did on either the Math section of the SAT or on the Logic Games section of the LSAT, I will murder my entire family in front of you (HINT: I'm 100.000000000% certain that you didn't), and right after that, I'll defer to your insight based sabremetrics, with relation to basketball.

So please spare me your sabre-arguments about "production" and "efficiency."

I'm not saying that these stats are completely without merit - obviously, they have their place - but with that said - this is NOT baseball - basketball is a legitimate TEAM sport - and some things that are VERY relevant when we're trying to determine "Who is the greatest player in the NBA?" simply aren't measurable with statistics.

Is there a stat for how much LeBron nervously chewing on his fingernails in the huddle with 0:02 on the clock of a close game when everyone in the world is watching (wanting so badly for LeBron to show the one-in-a-million confidence that MJ & Kobe have in spades, but that LeBron lacks BIG TIME) affects the confidence of the rest of his team?

Is there a stat for "Playing Through Preposterous Amounts Of Pain" like Kobe regularly does vs. missing huge chunks of games in multiple seasons (like Wade has)?

How about a stat for how much more drained Kobe ought to be on offense than, say, LeBron or Wade (or Ginóbili - THAT'S RICH!) because Kobe has spent almost every minute of every game of his entire career chasing down the other team's best player and has done it well enough to make the All-NBA defense first or second team virtually EVERY SINGLE SEASON? 

How about a stat for how much Carmelo Anthony's appearance of being stoned/in another world much of the time rubs off on HIS teammates - his stats would suggest he's about as good as Kobe - but I'm sure that his teams' play-off misfirings EVERY SINGLE YEAR are a coincidence, right?

How about an accounting for all of the low-percentage shots Kobe was essentially FORCED to put up at the shot-clock buzzer, double-teamed, during that tiny crevice within his career in which he WASN'T leading his team to championship after championship after championship?

I'm not saying that we shouldn't look at numbers - OF COURSE WE SHOULD.

But in a sport like basketball (or football, for that mater), there is simply no substitute for WATCHING THE GAMES, or for taking into account and rewarding the players who were the best players on the TEAMS THAT HAVE WON THE TITLE.

You wanna go by individual stats alone?

Then Karl Malone and Patrick Ewing are all-time greats.

And Tracy McGrady is comparable to Kobe Bryant.

Or - instead - you could choose to actually WATCH THE GAMES and ACCOUNT FOR how good each player has been at leading his teams to WINNING CHAMPIONSHIPS, and THEN, add in the individual stats, to show the entire picture.

THEN, it is plain to anyone with a brain in their head that MJ and Kobe are MILES ahead of any other single player of our generation.

Bird & Magic are the closest non-centers to being as valuable as MJ or Kobe - and neither of THEM was even close.

Wade or LeBron?

Hell - let them win just ONE title TOGETHER before even starting to compare the achievements of either one of them to someone who is gunning for his SECOND FUCKING THREEPEAT, this one with Pau Gasol (and NOT LeBron or Wade) as his side-kick.

So to answer your question, Kam:

YES - I am most certainly telling you that Kobe Bryant has CLEARLY been the best player in the NBA for every millisecond of the past six seasons, and that he is, along with MJ, CLEARLY one of the two best players in the history of the NBA.



**********


----------



## undead

L O V E L I F E said:


> or football, for that *mater*



And for a minute I actually thought you knew what you were talking about. :D


----------



## The Liberal Media

ESPN is saying Carmelo to the Nets in a 3 team deal is done and dusted.


----------



## KamMoye

L O V E L I F E said:


> snipped



women 8)

remembered earlier someone said the spurs were too old. well, dont let facts get in the way of a good opinion...

"The Mavericks, Lakers, Celtics, Suns, Spurs, Heat, Pistons, Magic, Cavaliers and Nuggets. Those are the ten oldest teams in the NBA, in terms of who actually gets minutes..."

timofey mozgov is so entertaining! americans are so inarticulate

http://www.hothothoops.com/2011/01/...(Hot+Hot+Hoops+content+feed)&utm_content=ESPN


----------



## grimble crumble

^^^ I wish I could just "snip" someones entire arguement when they are making good points.

anyway it seems like were getting to a point in the season where we need to create a "best nba players" thread throw some players names in there and drag the debate to its new home.

but here are my last 2 cents for the best player in this thread

Best player/ best of era's
the most common arguements in support for coming up with these players is this: 
1. Winning, specifically winning rings 
2. phenominal offensive stats or accomplishments
3. Clutchness/ killer instinct
4. productivity himself and increasing the productivity of his team mates.

Now if you were to pick #1. Bill Russel is the greatest player of all time. if you were pick #2. Wilt chamberlin or Kobe Bryant or guys like elgin baylor are the greatest players of all time. If one goes with #3 than maybe MJ, Kobe, or someone like Jerry West or even Ray Allen is the greatest of all time. Finally if you were going to pick #4's logic that would make Magic Johnson, or John stockton or hell even charles Barkely or Karl Malone or reggie miller the greatest of all time.

Its safe to say that the overpowering majority of fans, players and nba experts would agree that Bill russell is not the greatest *player* of all time. the same is true of Wilt or john stockton.

so then no doubt it can not just be one or the other but a mix of all of them.
now lets just stick to arguing the best player of the recent era of the nba. 

Kobe bryant is the only active player with 5 rings on his hand. He has also had offensive exhibitions that could be voted as the most prolific the leage has seen not just in the recent era but in all of nba history. He also shows a will to win and killer instinct time in and time out, as he ages it seems his productivity is going down, yet his career true shooting percentage is .55
Kobe is also the most well rounded player in the game who can score in literally any facet or form of offense

Kobe bryant is the best player of the recent era and ranks among the  greats of all time. there is no other active player whose even in the discusion for all time greats.


----------



## poopie

Dude, I am so glad the Magic are back.

I'm glad Hedo is back! 

9 games straight, and we play New Orleans on Wednesday!


----------



## L O V E L I F E

Great counter-argument, Kam.


----------



## KamMoye

grimble crumble said:


> snipped



it doesnt matter what the majority think of anything. all that matters is what u think and why you think it. 

i tend not to engage in "debates" with people who are not open-minded and (somewhat) logical, which is why i snipped u and lovelife's posts.

furthermore lovelife, if im wrong why do u care what i think? for the most part thats why i dont care what u and grimble think (for now; u can always improve). sometimes i'll be in the mood when i wanna rape ur argument but sorry, this aint one of em

protip: u can know for sure i dont care what u think if u believe a conversation, or argument, has a winner or loser


----------



## melange

3 said:


> Dwyane Wade is the shit. He is the best player on a loaded Heat team by far. I have always held that he was better than LeBron, and I think there would be a lot of metrics that would back that up, as opposed to the usual system that ESPN and the like uses such as total points, rebounds, and assists.
> 
> Since Kobe appears to be on the decline, maybe Wade is the new next best player in the NBA?




d-wade is the only person I respect on that team


----------



## L O V E L I F E

KamMoye said:


> *
> i tend not to engage in "debates" with people who are not open-minded and (somewhat) logical, which is why i snipped u and lovelife's posts.*



Based on what criteria did you come to the conclusion that neither grimble crumble nor I is "open-minded and (somewhat) logical?"

Grimble has been posting very open-mindedly and logically in this thread and in other threads, and so have I.

The way that one demonstrates that someone is NOT posting "open-mindedly and/or logically" is THROUGH DEBATE.

You are free to participate in the debate; you are free to NOT participate in debate.

But what you have been doing (which is in very poor form in my strong opinion [and apparently it's NOT only MY opinion]), is neither:

You have been engaging in debate, and then when someone makes arguments which contradict some of your arguments, you completely ignore or <snip> those arguments, you dismiss them entirely, and then you continue with your (flawed) arguments.

That's not cool, and I'm pretty sure that you know that.



> *
> furthermore lovelife, if im wrong why do u care what i think? *



I was under the impression that that is precisely what debate is for - for people of differing opinions on a subject to each give their arguments - and then, after all parties take the time to consider the others' points of view, sometimes one person will have proven that his points are more valid than the others - other times, the disagreers will agree to disagree.

But you're not allowing for either.

I made PLENTY of valid points in my most recent post.

Others have agreed with me.

And instead of responding with cogent arguments for why you disagree, you have instead conveniently side-stepped them all by snipping my entire post and then opening your post by insinuating that I'm a woman, complete with an emoticon which would suggest that you think that women don't make sense.

For the record, Kam, I am a man, and even if I weren't, your "women {rolly eyes emoticon}" response to my post was insulting, rude and not the slightest bit on point.



> *
> for the most part thats why i dont care what u and grimble think (for now; u can always improve).*




Hahahahahahahahahahaha.

"u can always improve"

Kam,

You are cordially invited to suck on my thick cock, you pompous piece of shit. 



> *
> sometimes i'll be in the mood when i wanna rape ur argument but sorry, this aint one of em*



If you or your family paid for your education, then YOU are the one who got raped, as you consistently rape the English language in almost every single sentence you post.


----------



## KamMoye

for starters the fact that both of you engage in ad hominem attacks and have yet to formulate a logical response to anything i've said since i've started posting in this thread


----------



## axl blaze

the pot calling the kettle black


----------



## Serious

Lol.
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Am2Px7ktZZneXBZkVPCII..8vLYF?slug=aw-anthonytrade011011


----------



## grimble crumble

lmao kam, your the king of Ad hominem


does anyone else see melo going to the nets as the dumbest possible move he could make. unless they could somehow manage to score cp3 too (the case is probably wherever melo goes cp3 goes) still even then the nets are no contenders.

we will see what anthony values with this trade. Winning = wait it out for free angency and go to the knicks settling for less money. Money = sign the 65 mil extension and go to the nets. isnt his hometown brooklyn or something though??

I read an article today talking about where the nets would be if the time comes, theyve spent all this money on a new arena in brooklyn trying to establish this new fan base while uprooting the entire franchise and they have to put brooke lopez on their billboards while melo plays down the road in NY beating the shit out of them. tought times for nets fans


----------



## Serious

S.I. Player Poll: 69% Expect Lakers to 3-Peat
_
A Sports Illustrated poll of 157 NBA players resulted in 69 percent of them picking the Lakers to win the 2011 NBA championship.
Also receiving votes were the Celtics (22 percent), Heat (3 percent), Magic (2 percent) and Spurs (1 percent).
The survey was conducted throughout December.
_
http://lakers.ocregister.com/2011/01...n-title/46540/


----------



## KamMoye

axl blaze said:


> the pot calling the kettle black





grimble crumble said:


> lmao kam, your the king of Ad hominem



prove it.

i def got a ton of proof on both of you =)


----------



## Wolfy90

Damn the lakers were nasty to the Cavs lol.


----------



## axl blaze

OMG talk about an ass-whopping. and did us CLE fans really need the post-game tweet by LBJ? I'm happy he is finally embracing his role as a villain, but come on... you want to talk about karma? I'm stopping myself from going all Jim Rome on your ass right about now


----------



## KamMoye

for a second i was scared cuz i've been smoking an assload of weed recently, so i was like hmmm, maybe i really did call people names 

but im glad to see i didnt 

and henry abbott with more rape:

http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/23883/how-we-talk-about-lebron-james

a cogent espn comment?

"Mr. Abbott, it's actually refreshing to hear an honest opinion nowadays. So much of what we get about LeBron is just cliche from people with agendas (Kobe fans, Celtics fans, Lakers fans, Bulls fans, etc.) that it's just refreshing to get an opinion not tied up in trying to tear LeBron down to raise someone else up."

edit:

http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/110107marriageandmaturation_lamarodom.html

normally not one for puff pieces but i've always had a soft spot for Odom. i've been a fan since he was a Clipper, and he's probably my 2nd favorite Laker after Gasol. i'm glad to see him find and sustain (hopefully!) happiness after a seemingly troubled beginning of his NBA career (mary jane! my nigga!).


----------



## Serious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWZdR19X3aU

Lol wtf was Chalmers thinking? Blake ftw.


----------



## Serious

axl blaze said:


> OMG talk about an ass-whopping. and did us CLE fans really need the post-game tweet by LBJ? I'm happy he is finally embracing his role as a villain, but come on... you want to talk about karma? I'm stopping myself from going all Jim Rome on your ass right about now


Lebron makes fun on cleveland losing to an LA team (karma tweet)
the very next day he loses to an LA team... 

and sprains his ankle.

Clips > Heat. :D


----------



## KamMoye

that was a great game! i'm starting to think wade is better than lebron. griffin needs to be an all-star. kaman also needs to be traded asap =(. 

our defense looked so good! deandre jordan and griffin were really amped. if b-diddy stopped taking threes this could be an elite team very soon.

obv they played a near-perfect game but i also think a lot of it has been a health issue. now that jordan is playing better and b-diddy has returned to health to stabalize everything (one of the league-leaders in getting easy buckets for our big guys), the clips could sneak into the playoffs!

and dont look now but griffin shooting 70% on fts this month


----------



## Serious

^ I always thought that Wade, _when 100% healthy_, has a case for the best player in the L. He's def in the discussion along with Kobe and LeBronzy, yet people always underrate him.

edit: You're a Clips fan?


----------



## Serious

Fuck, I missed a good game. I'll probably d/l it tonight. 

Dwight 39pts, 18rbs *17-20 FT's...  * %)

My boy Westbrook with another triple double. 
32pts, 10reb, 13ast, 2blks, 1stl, and only 1 TO.  
%)%)%)


----------



## axl blaze

I always get a sick feeling in the bowels of my stomach when the San Antonio Spurs are playing the best basketball in the entire NBA...

though I don't know which pain is the worst when it's them or the LA Lakers?

and hot damn, my Cleveland Cavs are back to being one of the worst teams in the NBA  maybe some of you pessimists (I remember LapDawg) are right in the fact that once LBJ is gone, the Cavs are essentially going to be sold and bought out. it is a horrible feeling in your fandom to feel downtrodden like this, but what's new in the state of Cleveland sports fan-history?

count yourself lucky when you go to a home game and the seats are packed with rabid fans *and *your team is actually good. with all of the relentless, never giving-up style of fans that even the Cavs attract during their horrid times should be commended via a product of professional b-ball that is actually half-ass decent...


----------



## Serious




----------



## Serious

So KD is back, he always starts out the season in a bit of a slump but has picked it up. 

Shot 52% in December, shooting 54% this month, overall % is now at 48. 

He's taking 5 3's a game too.


----------



## axl blaze

thanks for pouring the proverbial salt in my wounds, Serious, with that ultra-douchey LBJ pic

still, I would rock that jacket right before one of my shows in the snow... for the snow-bunnies of course


----------



## KamMoye

Serious said:


> edit: You're a Clips fan?



it's fun rooting for the underdog =)

i have faith


----------



## axl blaze

I'd say *Clips > Lakers *anyday

plus, watching Blake Griffin dunk is a fucking treat


----------



## Serious

Simmons ftw. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/110113&sportCat=nba

_
Now the Clips have the foundation of something special: Griffin, Davis, Eric Gordon (a future All-Star) and enough left to make a legitimate offer for Denver: lottery pick Al-Farouq Aminu, Chris Kaman, expiring contracts and the rights to Minnesota's unprotected 2012 pick (nearly as valuable a trade chip as Favors) for Carmelo and Al Harrington's horrendous contract that's the Carmelo Trade Tax. Mrs. Anthony could live in Hollywood and make her next unwatchable reality show. And her husband could play with Griffin, Gordon, Davis, Eric Bledsoe and DeAndre Jordan_

I highly doubt Melo is even considering the Clips, but that would be insane. 

LA Lakers vs LA Clippers in the WCF. Same arena too lol.


----------



## Serious

axl blaze said:


> thanks for pouring the proverbial salt in my wounds, Serious, with that ultra-douchey LBJ pic
> 
> still, I would rock that jacket right before one of my shows in the snow... for the snow-bunnies of course



Lol the dude needs to take some fashion advice from his buddy Wade.




KamMoye said:


> it's fun rooting for the underdog =)
> 
> i have faith



Future is bright for Clips, they finally have some great talent, and hopefully Baron becomes that leader he said he'd be.

What do you think of the rookie Bledsoe (John Wall's teammate @ UK)?


----------



## Methox23

I Miss Chris Bosh! lol.... poor poor raps


----------



## Methox23

Serious said:


>



I have these flip flops lol...


----------



## KamMoye

eric bledsoe is for real. he's strong and savvy; at the very least he'll be one of the best backup PGs in the NBA. he plays hard and makes plays happen. he started off the year so well i was blown away, but even though he's since regressed, it's easy to see he's a keeper


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^Bledsoe far outplayed his expectations early on and would likely still be producing if he weren't locked into a time share with the old bearded one. The clippers have been playing great this year and if they could move Kaman's contract and get some value in return, I could see them making a playoff push.

Despite the intellectual realization that the absence of one superstar and later loss of another mid -game mitigates the victory, it still felt great seeing my hometown Bulls take down Miami tonight. I was at the UC 2 years ago checking out rookies Rose and Beasely when the Bulls and Heat took it to overtime and Marion won the game at the last second with an easy dunk off of a backdoor cut. 

What do you smart gentlemen think about the bulls this season? They're 27-13 right now (4 games behind Boston, 3 behind Miami, 1 ahead of Orlando) and this is with only having their whole starting group for a couple of games. Personally I'm really excited to see what they can do with Noah, Boozer, Deng and Rose together... I just wish they'd get a decent 2 guard.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Clips beat Lakers...wow.


----------



## Serious

What a fucking pussy. 
_

CHICAGO -- Miami Heat power forward Chris Bosh left the United Center  limping and upset Saturday night. Not so much at the pain in his left  ankle as how it got there.

Bosh sprained the ankle in the Heat's 99-96 loss to the Bulls when  Chicago rookie center Omer Asik fell on his leg chasing a loose ball at  the end of the third quarter. Bosh was going after the rolling ball when  Asik dove to the floor, collapsing Bosh's lower leg.

X-rays were negative but Bosh missed the fourth quarter and may have an  MRI in the next few days in Miami to determine the extent of the injury.  The initial prognosis is that it wasn't a severe sprain.

"C'mon, that is how guys get hurt, that is how serious injuries happen," Bosh said.

"You've got to watch people's legs. *I know guys want to hustle and everything but we all want to play and provide for our families and have a job."*

Bosh was immediately frustrated with Asik, who has worked his way into  coach Tom Thibodeau's lineup mostly through hustle and fighting for  loose balls. Before he left the floor, Bosh shook hands with Asik but  still was salty about the play after the game.

"We all want to be healthy and that is very important," said Bosh, who  had 11 of his 17 points in the third quarter before the injury. *"If it is by somebody's leg, don't dive for the ball, it's too close."*_ 


Notice how asik is already chasing the ball before bosh's providing-for-his-poor-family leg is even out of the paint:







www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um9wZvkFZnQ


----------



## Serious

The Heat were without LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh during their practice on Monday because of various injuries.

Bosh and James are both nursing sprained left ankles, while Wade is dealing with a sore knee as a result of a collision in Saturday's loss to the Bulls.

Wade (probable), James (game-time decision) and Bosh (doubtful) may not face the Hawks on Tuesday.

"I'm getting better, I'm doing a lot of treatment and staying in the training room," James said.

"If it was the playoffs I could've definitely went out there and played [Saturday]. We've got to do what it is best for us and the team ultimately. If I feel good and the training staff feels I'm ready to go then I'm going to go."


----------



## grimble crumble

I go to Hawaii for 5 days and come home to find that the Lakers are finding their stride winning 8 out of the last 9, now thats a great thing to come home to. I think I may have been right about all of the knee jerk reactions. they are a solid 2 seed in the west and looked good playing their 6th game in 9 days against an athletic-as-fuck OKC team.

ps. westbrook is a beast

best PG's in the NBA right now. 

1. D-will / D-rose
2. Rondo / R. westbrook
3. CP3 / Nash

(cp3's numbers would go up if he had the weapons that rondo williams or rose had around him though)

sooo many other PG's who have bright futures as well

such as the young guns R. felton, J. Wall, S. Curry and B. jennings

lovin it.


----------



## axl blaze

how about that Orlando at Boston game?

very good basketball and close from start to finish. do ya'll think that game is an Eastern Conference Championship preview? what I liked the most about it was the offensive post emphasis with Shaq and Dwight Howard. it's nice to see Shaq still try to move around a lot on offense, and even a little bit on defense (in resentment towards Dwight Howard lol maybe?)

Hedo only looks above-average in that black and blue imo


----------



## KamMoye

Cane2theLeft said:


> What do you smart gentlemen think about the bulls this season? They're 27-13 right now (4 games behind Boston, 3 behind Miami, 1 ahead of Orlando) and this is with only having their whole starting group for a couple of games. Personally I'm really excited to see what they can do with Noah, Boozer, Deng and Rose together... I just wish they'd get a decent 2 guard.



if they trade for a courtney lee type they're dark horse threats to win it all imo

Blake Griffin = Hall of Famer!

Jordan, Griffin, Aminu, Gordon, B-Diddy

w/ Kaman, Bledsoe, draft pick, Diogu, Smith, MLE off the bench

= title


----------



## Serious

“I could’ve bought 10,000 In-N-Out Burgers,” he said. “I rather would’ve done that than give it away. I’m going to get 10 burgers [after Monday's game]. I love In-N-Out. It’s addicting. It’s the only reason I’m here in L.A. If it wasn’t for In-N-Out Burger, I probably would’ve gone to Memphis or something.”– Ron Artest, who is very thankful that his recent technical foul, ejection and — most importantly — associated fines totaling $4,000 have been rescinded


Lol.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

axl blaze said:


> how about that Orlando at Boston game?
> 
> ...
> 
> Hedo only looks above-average in that black and blue imo



That was a great game, its rare to see a game that exciting from start to finish. I don't think Hedo will ever put up his scoring numbers that he had 2 years ago when orlando went to the finals, but he's averaging 6.2 assists per game since the trade so creating that offense for Richardson, Howard, Nelson, Bass and even Arenas is still pretty nice. 



KamMoye said:


> if they trade for a courtney lee type they're dark horse threats to win it all imo
> 
> Blake Griffin = Hall of Famer!
> 
> Jordan, Griffin, Aminu, Gordon, B-Diddy
> 
> w/ Kaman, Bledsoe, draft pick, Diogu, Smith, MLE off the bench
> 
> = title



They'll be exciting if they get it together and possibly even contenders down the line but this year? That horse is so dark its undetectable with the naked eye!

@grimble- I agreement completely with your PG assessment except in calling Felton a young gun... he's almost 27! :D


----------



## grimble crumble

the bulls are definetily a dark horse team in the east and derick rose could easily win MVP this year. I can't see them getting through a healthy boston but if for some reason the eastern conference ended up being bulls vs heat they definetily could suprise a lot of people and pull that series out being strongest in the middle and at the point guard posistions

griffin is a star. lovin the the shots from distance hes been knocking down, even got the long bank shots in the holster. still hard to believe him and kevin love wont make the allstar team.


----------



## KamMoye

they took the celts to 7 games with a much inferior team. 

with noah, rose and boozer they have 3 of the 25 best players in the NBA. 

with tom thibodeau they have as good of coaching as anyone, and as good of defense as anyone.

with rose they have an offensive superstar who can create shots at will.

I don't see any reason why the bulls aren't as good as the magic when healthy.

this is the year the EC is >>> than the WC


----------



## grimble crumble

east = west 

The West is 131-97 (.575) against the East in inter-conference games this season so far


----------



## axl blaze

^ I agree my good West Coast sports mang

ya'll know how much I love the NBA, but I will admit I have been kinda slacking lately with watching games. only watching about one or two a week. my heart still hurts being a Cavaliers fan and all

it's nice to see such great parity between the East and West. I remember the days not so long ago when the West was leaps and bounds better than the East. then, I think the East took it back for a year or two

now, I agree: East = West

which makes for the best b-ball watchin' ya dig?


----------



## KamMoye

i dont judge top to bottom, i judge the top

bos/mia/orl/chi

>>>

sas/lal/den/???

http://espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/powerrankings

note the gap between no. 6 chi and no. 7 den, and that's assuming melo stays there all year and the bulls playing w/o a full roster the whole year

on a player level hollinger's per is dum but on a team level he knows what's up


----------



## undead

Is it just me or is D Wade a huge fucking vagina?

I'm not by any means questioning his abilities, but I'll never forget him separating his shoulder, then being pushed off the court in a wheelchair, crying, with a towel draped over his head. And every time he's out with an injury it's something like a bruised elbow, sore knee, etc. Is he just plain fucking brittle or what? I've seen little girls with more balls than this pussy.

And that's NOT a slam against the Heat. I disliked Wade long before his love affair with Lebron.


----------



## axl blaze

I like Wade, but yes there is a reason he is constantly injured

the man is soft


----------



## johanneschimpo

ryanlaughlin said:


> Is it just me or is D Wade a huge fucking vagina?
> 
> I'm not by any means questioning his abilities, but I'll never forget him separating his shoulder, then being pushed off the court in a wheelchair, crying, with a towel draped over his head. And every time he's out with an injury it's something like a bruised elbow, sore knee, etc. Is he just plain fucking brittle or what? I've seen little girls with more balls than this pussy.
> 
> And that's NOT a slam against the Heat. I disliked Wade long before his love affair with Lebron.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o80WOuUr5bs

about 25 seconds in is my fave 


edit: Oh yeah I know that's not Wade, I'm saying Pierce wayyy is more of a bitch.


----------



## undead

LOL... I remember that too! Paul Pierce is something else entirely. :D

Wade IS soft though. Again, that's to take NOTHING away from his abilities, but he goes down easier than Saigon whore. A sore knee??? You'd have to break my legs for me to stop playing soccer... and I don't get paid!

Also, if I broke both my legs, I'd probably still ask to play goalie. One separated shoulder? He still had one good arm to shoot with.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

Kam:

Remember my post about "watching the games?"

Did you happen to watch the end of Heat-Hawks?

Down 2, 0:12 to go, LeBron takes a CONTESTED 30-footer, which doesn't come close - GAME OVER - Heat lose a FOURTH straight game.

LeBron's decision-making (which is not accounted for NEARLY enough by STATS) is TURRRRIBULL!

He can't be depended upon to hit a 22-footer wide-open - why the contested 30-footer?

Even though he a FAR better outside shooter than is LeBron, there's NO WAY he settles for that shot.

But LeBron probably has better VORPPER&H$ than does Kobe per Hollinger, so the fact that's he's a non-confident un-clutch loser must be irrelavant.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

ryanlaughlin said:


> LOL... I remember that too! Paul Pierce is something else entirely. :D
> 
> Wade IS soft though. Again, that's to take NOTHING away from his abilities, but he goes down easier than Saigon whore. A sore knee??? You'd have to break my legs for me to stop playing soccer... and I don't get paid!
> 
> Also, if I broke both my legs, I'd probably still ask to play goalie. One separated shoulder? He still had one good arm to shoot with.



All these guys said they would play through the pain in the playoffs. The coach is making sure nobody aggravates an injury, so that come playoff time this team is ready. 

The only guy whose toughness is questionable is Bosh, but this is basketball, not football. You don't need to be tough (yes, I understand that the game is relatively physical). 

But to doubt Wade's toughness is absurd. This guy has played through as much pain or more than Kobe. He sacrifices his body on every single play, so it is inevitable that he will occasionally sustain an injury. He does exaggerate them at times in order to get some rest, however (At least once a game he will fall down and lay on the court for a minute).


----------



## ChickenScratch

eat a dick heat.

hawks bitch!


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^They've certainly been underrated this season!

At 28-14, they are a game ahead of Orlando; only 2 games out from Miami and half a game behind Chicago putting them in 4th in the east currently. 

With no major roster moves or franchise superstars, they aren't perpetually discussed on ESPN like most teams with records as good as theirs yet they continue very solid play. In their last 10 games they are 8-2 which is tied with LA and San Antonio for best in the league (ahead of Orlando and Boston in the east with 7-3).


----------



## KamMoye

How many people reading this thread work out?

Do you think you train harder, and more often, than anyone in the NBA?

I doubt you'd make it a week through their regimen.

That's soft.


----------



## Serious

L O V E L I F E said:


> Kam:
> 
> Remember my post about "watching the games?"
> 
> Did you happen to watch the end of Heat-Hawks?
> 
> Down 2, 0:12 to go, LeBron takes a CONTESTED 30-footer, which doesn't come close - GAME OVER - Heat lose a FOURTH straight game.
> 
> LeBron's decision-making (which is not accounted for NEARLY enough by STATS) is TURRRRIBULL!
> 
> He can't be depended upon to hit a 22-footer wide-open - why the contested 30-footer?
> 
> Even though he a FAR better outside shooter than is LeBron, there's NO WAY he settles for that shot.
> 
> But LeBron probably has better VORPPER&H$ than does Kobe per Hollinger, so the fact that's he's a non-confident un-clutch loser must be irrelavant.




Lol. Officiating was fucking terrible too. 
If any Hawk even touched Lebron there was a whistle.

Hawks only had 3 FTA in the first three quarters. 

Must be nice to have the zebras on your side every game. This team will be disgusting to watch in the post season.

edit: Idk what LeBron was thinking at the end of the game, he should've just ran right into his defender.... guaranteed trip to the line.


----------



## Serious

Kobe's numbers since Drew returned to the starting line up on December 29th vs NO
*
31 Minutes*
25 points
4.5 Assists
4.8 rebounds
*49% FG*
Averaging *17 shots* per game

LA's record 11-2


----------



## Serious

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/rose_eastpow_110118.html


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^Rose is just playing sick this year. I expected his scoring to drop when they added a legitimate 20ppg scorer in Boozer to the roster but instead his points are up about 6ppg this year WHILE his assists are up 2 per game over his career average. 

The only drawback is his FG% is down but how can you complain when that comes as a result of adding a long-range shot to his game? In his first 2 years he shot 24% from downtown (32-132) making a 3 once every five games and since has more than doubled his 3pt FG made in just 41 games this season. He has hit 66 of 174 triples resulting in 1.6 per game this year at 38%. 

Beyond the numbers, he has truly emerged as a team leader for the bulls. The bulls announcers regularly refer to him as a "run killer" and when in need, he'll take over any game leading to the bulls winning 3 games this year when they were down with 20 seconds or less left. 



Serious said:


> Kobe's numbers since Drew returned to the starting line up on December 29th vs NO
> *
> 31 Minutes*
> 25 points
> 4.5 Assists
> 4.8 rebounds
> *49% FG*
> Averaging *17 shots* per game
> 
> LA's record 11-2



damn, that is ridiculously efficient.


----------



## Serious

From his Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/stevenash
_
I promised a friend if the fans vote me in the Allstar game I'll try to dunk. What was I thinking? Is this where I ask fans to stop voting for me?_

Lol I'd vote for him if he said he was gonna try to play defense instead....


----------



## grimble crumble

kam i think your under estimating the mavs and and OKC in your post on the last page, but to each his own. its really too close to call to say that one conf is clearly better than the other unlike years past when the east was a joke compared to the west.

as far as wade being soft. 

ehhhh the way he plays is anything but soft, but the fact the hes ready to miss a game at the drop of a hat is sort of a soft tendency. 

axl man dont look now but clev put up a decent fight against the suns tonight. maybe the blowouts are behind them? hope so, clevand deserves better for their fans dedication to their team.


----------



## Serious

Love the way we're playing right now. Just need to tighten up that D. 

Oh and Cavs aren't as bad as people are making them out to be. They have a new coach and are getting used to a new system, it takes time. They're actually playing TEAM BALL, lol.  Obviously with LeBron gone, they are worse but they also lost Shaq, Big Z, and Delonte West. And Varajeo is injured, so pretty much no inside presence.


----------



## Serious

I wish Kobe played like this every game... eight assists already. 

Pau is dominating Dirk and Drew looking healthy and active.


----------



## Serious

Fucking Pavlovic lol.

I hate it when some random scrub goes Michael fucking Jordan on us.


----------



## Serious

This team is so fucking frustrating to watch when they don't play defense. Ughhh. 

I need a blunt.


----------



## Serious

Blake Show is owning K-Love lol. 

Griffin: 21pts/7reb
Love:  10pts/*0reb*


----------



## undead

Serious said:


> Love the way we're playing right now. Just need to tighten up that D.
> 
> Oh and Cavs aren't as bad as people are making them out to be. They have a new coach and are getting used to a new system, it takes time. They're actually playing TEAM BALL, lol.  Obviously with LeBron gone, they are worse but they also lost Shaq, Big Z, and Delonte West. And Varajeo is injured, so pretty much no inside presence.



True dat, they were down to two guys on the bench the other night. They may be bad, but they're also decimated. Eventually people will feel bad enough for Cleveland that someone will bring them from the ruins to get ALMOST to another championship. And I'll be there, still a fan through these days, being jaded towards all the fans who likes them when Delonte and Gloria's kid is old enough to defect from Cleveland on national tv too. :D


----------



## Serious

Clips are 11-4 in their last 15 games. Only the Spurs and Hawks have a better record during the last month.


----------



## Serious

http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=6038354


----------



## undead

Damn... somehow amidst the nightly Blake Griffin highlight reels, the fact that the Clippers have been winning games too, has been lost on me!


----------



## axl blaze

grimble crumble said:


> axl man dont look now but clev put up a decent fight against the suns tonight. maybe the blowouts are behind them? hope so, clevand deserves better for their fans dedication to their team.



I hope so too, you all know how much I love the NBA. I've hardly been able to sit through an entire Cavs game this year

the Dallas-LA game was fun. nice to see that Jason Kidd still has it at 37, and that the Mavs have broken their 6 game losing skid

I think I read somewhere that Blake Griffin has 22 straight double-doubles... damn!


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^Blake's double-double streak ended tonight but he's still putting up absolutely insane stats. You can't even claim his numbers are being inflated by the system or his team playing like shit because...



Serious said:


> Clips are 11-4 in their last 15 games. Only the Spurs and Hawks have a better record during the last month.



^That's a fucking crazy statistic! I did not expect to hear that in my lifetime! Over the last 15 games the Clippers had a better record than....

-The Bulls
-The Mavericks
-The Magic
-The Heat
-The Celtics
-Many other teams no one cares about


Suddenly, I'm no longer cursing a shorthanded bulls team for losing to them 2 weeks ago... damn though it was hard to see Rose miss 2 FT's with .8 seconds left and watch them lose 99-100. 

_____________________

I missed the LA/DAL game on ESPN tonight, how'd the two teams look against each other?


----------



## axl blaze

good game, up and down until the Lakers gave up an approx. 7 point lead then got into a hole in the 4th quarter. they almost came back via the hands of Odom and Bryant, but Kidd and the Mavs bench played a very good game

watched the game right after band practice with my band (it's weird to be in a band where most of us accept sports) but one of the dude's was all like "Jason Kidd is still good? he's passing all over the place! somebody Google how old he is!"

he's 37. dayum. still passing like a dream


----------



## KamMoye

this was the lakers' first real test since dec 29 and they blew it. their defense is god-awful right now. 

opponent assist-to-TO since blowing out Cle:

27-6
24-15
28-11
22-12
28-12

league average: 21.0-14.3. they would rank dead last in both categories


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^With Artest, Kobe, Barnes, Gasol, Bynum and Odom that's pretty surprising.

Anyone have theories why the Lakeshow's defense is slipping this year?



axl blaze said:


> he's 37. dayum. still passing like a dream



Yeah, there are several players expecting their AARP cards any day now who are still productive... (all 36-38 years old)

-Nash (17.1/3.7/10.9 and still shooting 52% FG and 92% FT)
-Grant Hill
-Kidd (career lows in ppg and FG% but still putting up 8.5apg, 4.6rpg, 1.7spg and 1.6 threes per contest in only 33 minutes) 
-Juwan Howard
-Kurt Thomas (whose put up three double digit rebounding games starting in place of Noah this month)
-Derrick Fisher 
-Marcus Camby who is still putting up over 11.3rpb (5th in NBA), 2.3apg and 1.9bpg(11th in NBA) all in under 29 minutes. 
-Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## grimble crumble

the lakers defensive struggles are a combo of things. 

1. Fisher struggles against teams with young athletic point guards (this has been a concern for laker fans for the past few years)
2. Kobe who is one of the lakers best lockdown defenders has only been playing 33 minutes per game (31 since bynums return) in an attempt to keep him away from injury before the playoffs.
3. bynum was out for a long while
4. LA's bench has taken some hits with barnes going out (possible LA best off the bench defender) and Ratcliff going out. 

LA's D hasnt been that bad. they are still one of the top 10 defensive teams in the league  but these issues have hurt them on that end. Ive noticed the last few losses its towards the end of the game around the end of the third/begining of the fourth when LA loses thier lead as axle pointed out. this is around the time both teams have their benches in and also when kobe and bynum are on the bench.


----------



## KamMoye

i am hesitant to indict the lakers' chances because i know i am too biased against them right now, but we'll get a better idea in the next month.

their upcoming schedule: @den, uta, sac, bos, hou, sas, @no, @mem, @bos, @ny, @orl, @cha

i've been watching the clips more than the lakers recently but i'll be watching that stretch of games very closely


----------



## undead

Cane2theLeft said:


> ^Blake's double-double streak ended tonight but he's still putting up absolutely insane stats.



And... not to mention... unless I missed something tonight, Kevin Love is currently at 29 and counting double doubles in a row.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^fuck, I know! MONSTROUS numbers. 

29 double-doubles in a row including getting 18+ boards 12 times and 20+ boards 5 times. 

on the season...

21.3ppg, 15.6rpb, 2.3apg, 43.7% from down town and 87% from the line. 


When is the last time someone averaged 20ppg and 15rpg? 

Has ANYONE averaged anywhere near that many rebounds with those shooting percentages?


With these stats he is not getting the.... respect (couldn't do it) he deserves.


----------



## KamMoye

clippers with the worst D i've seen out of them all year. blazers shooting 57% w/ just 6 TOs. 

also really annoying how national TV announcers never focus on the game. they rehash the same things over, and over, and over. no wonder fans of the game are so one-dimensional in their viewpoints


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^is that really THAT surprising?

nba.com in their mid-season report card rated them 23rd defensively.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

Phil Jackson has been through this before.

Ditto Kobe Bryant.

THEY know that it's NOT imperative that they crush every opponent and win 65 games in the regular season - but rather, that as long as they were peaking at the right time, staying healthy, and learning their strengths and weaknesses, that even winning high 50's and garnering a #2 seed would be absolutely fine.

Then, it's just win four straight best-of-seven series.

And Phil Jackson Coached teams (particularly those who are going for a threepeat) have a penchant for doing just that.

PLEASE - someone tell me - who in the West is gonna knock off Bryant/Gasol/Odom/Bynum/Artest/Fischer coached by Jackson?

I just don't see it happening. 

Kobe's doin' work!


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^nothing is ever guaranteed...




IF there are no major injuries

and

IF there are no major trades in the west


Then you are probably right.


----------



## KamMoye

Cane2theLeft said:


> ^is that really THAT surprising?



when did i say anything was surprising?

chances are you haven't been watching the clippers recently.


----------



## undead

Man... you sure got defensive over something that wasn't even CLOSE to an attack.

You should step away from the computer and do some breathing exercises. Come back when you're less uptight.


----------



## grimble crumble

For real Kevin love is on pace to maybe enter rodman rebounding teritory in the next couple of seasons. Would not be supprised to see him average 18 one day which is an incredible accomplishment.


----------



## KamMoye

http://www.basketball-reference.com/blog/?p=8662

bulls = 1st w/o noah? jesus. tom thibodeau for COTY


----------



## Serious

Cane2theLeft said:


> IF there are no major trades in the west



Oh shit.

http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=6041580

Mavs got the title on lock now.


----------



## Serious

Kobe on Melo:

http://blogs.denverpost.com/nuggets...-on-carmelo-anthony-nuggets-fans-free-agency/
_
Then Denver will make the right decisions, bring in the right personnel and he’ll stick around. It’s not rocket science. …. I know for me, it’s all about winning.* In my situation, we weren’t spending the money to get players – they had me playing around with Smush Parker. *Until they decided they wanted to make the necessary sacrifices financially to get a team that’s competitive, I didn’t want to be (with the Lakers). It’s as simple as that.
_


He didn't even mention Kwame, that's how bad Smush was. 
Kobe/Smush/Luke Walton/LO/Kwame = G.O.A.T lineup IMO. 


I honestly didn't even think that squad would make the playoffs considering how tough the West was... Prime Kobe was that amazing...

and if LO and Sasha boxed out in the last few seconds of G6 vs Suns, we would've went to the 2nd round.


----------



## KamMoye

if it's all about winning why did you force the lakers to trade shaq for pennies on the dollar?

how do you spend money when you're over the cap and your star just signed a huge contract that crippled your cap flexibility?


----------



## axl blaze

Serious said:


> Oh shit... Mavs got the title on lock now.



yeah, and the Mavs are always a very talented team - but can they shake their tendency to choke in the playoffs? or will this year be their year?

fwiw - I would love the Mavs to win the Finals; mostly so I can see Mark Cuban shitting brix and 100 dollar bills all over Dallas and the National News



Serious said:


>



you just made me fucking LOL!


----------



## Serious

KamMoye said:


> if it's all about winning why did you force the lakers to trade shaq for pennies on the dollar?
> 
> how do you spend money when you're over the cap and your star just signed a huge contract that crippled your cap flexibility?



Wat. Kobe wasn't at fault there, it was Shaq. He left on bad terms with Penny, Kobe, Wade, and Nash. See the pattern here? 

Since Shaq and Kobe won the Co-MVP of the All-Star game in 2009, Shaq has been non stop talking about missing L.A. 

He has been using positive adjectives to describe Kobe ever since they won co-mvp and Shaq had his 'I miss LA coming out party'
He calls Kobe 'The Black Mamba' which is the correct and positive adjective for Kobe, which is something Shaq would not have ever used in 2005-2009.

Shaq has admitted to not being enough of a team player in Orlando, and in LA has admitted that he grew bigger than the game.
Come age and wisdom, Shaq has been trying to rectify the past between himself, Kobe, and Laker fans. 






Shaq.


----------



## grimble crumble

i dunno, if the peja thing makes the mavs a garuntee. I would say it puts them back to where they were before Caron Butler left, which is really fuckin good. lakers/spurs better watch out for this team. 

always wonder about the mavs in the playoffs though with their tendency to disappear


----------



## KamMoye

Serious said:


> Wat. Kobe wasn't at fault there, it was Shaq.



it takes two to tango



grimble crumble said:


> i dunno, if the peja thing makes the mavs a garuntee. I would say it puts them back to where they were before Caron Butler left, which is really fuckin good.



this is what i mean by the "if announcers repeat something enough times, people will believe it." 

http://dberri.wordpress.com/2011/01/06/does-the-loss-of-caron-butler-matter-much-to-the-mavs/



> If we look at Butler specifically, we see a player who has posted a 0.018 WP48 and is on pace to produce 0.8 wins.  Such numbers suggest that the loss of Butler does not leave “a vacuum that will be hard for the Mavericks to fill.”  And moving from Butler to Shawn Marion is probably not a big problem.



i'm hoping the peja thing was a joke. he's been done for a while, as the hornets can tell you. better than pavlovic, though.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

ryanlaughlin said:


> Man... you sure got defensive over something that wasn't even CLOSE to an attack.
> 
> You should step away from the computer and do some breathing exercises. Come back when you're less uptight.



I thought that seemed a bit defensive... I wasn't trying to say anything against you, man.



grimble crumble said:


> For real Kevin love is on pace to maybe enter rodman rebounding teritory in the next couple of seasons. Would not be supprised to see him average 18 one day which is an incredible accomplishment.



...and Rodman was averaging single digits in points while Love is dropping over 20 a game.



KamMoye said:


> http://www.basketball-reference.com/blog/?p=8662
> 
> bulls = 1st w/o noah? jesus. tom thibodeau for COTY



Most of the season w/ or w/out Noah or Boozer the bulls have been first or second in defensive rating (behind the celtics when they were second).


----------



## KamMoye

-shrugs- didn't mean for it to sound defensive. words are words, however, you can't reliably infer intention through the internet. it's difficult to sound neutral when debunking someone else's opinion no matter how nice you try to make it, and i have no interest in putting a bunch of smilies because someone's too sensitive

plus thats not the first time ryan's tried to troll me so i'd take his post w/ a grain of salt


----------



## Serious

I fucking love when Kobe plays like this. 

First half, he was getting everyone involved, now he's getting his while still setting up his teammates. Such an underrated passer, too.

Lol you know it's all bad for the Nuggs when Bynum and Ron are pulling off some Kobe shit.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/miamiheat/news/story?id=6046399

_“I spent a lot of time on it this offseason. Once I made the decision to come here and realized we had a low-post threat, I kind of backed off a little bit. ... With [Chris Bosh] being out, I can go back to it. I just have to dust it off a little bit. It's no problem._


Bwahahahah.

"Dust off" implies he had a post game before... ?


Guess we'll be seeing more of this....

http://www.nba.com/heat/video/2010/09/30/DrillsDay3JamesandWade-1428360/index.html

What a Jew move... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTxZ2XSnUAc

C's fans, Part 2 of the Assocation. 

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=6046546


----------



## undead

That actually IS the first time. I've actually not thought as badly of you as most people because I haven't been involved in most of the debates that turned sour. I just thought that particular response seemed defensive.

For the most part... I don't agree with a LOT of what you say, but I definitely have never claimed to be an expert on the NBA. And it sucks to be you. Cause my opinion is 99% of the time way cooler than yours.


----------



## KamMoye

im going with andrew bynum as the strongest player in the nba


----------



## grimble crumble

its no coincidence that the mavs havent been the same since caron left. 

its not like caron was some kind of kobe or superstar, but he was person who fit into that system perfectly, and knew his role. a 6'7 228 pound athletic player who can shoot the 3 ball in the 40 percents is a benifit to your team and loosing him sucks. period.


----------



## axl blaze

KamMoye said:


> im going with andrew bynum as the strongest player in the nba




we all know he hilariously looks like a Tracy Morgan (but on the roids )







and here are some more hilarious NBA look-alikes:








LOL! the Grimace!!







Narnia! lolol








Chauncey needs to phone home!!








a stretch here... but they do have the same eyes 








lolol








this Sideshow Bob comparison has been always obvious to me








Rip Hamilton VS Jar Jar Binks








but wait!! ... Pau Pau as a llama?!


----------



## Serious

Lamar Odom this season.

15.6 ppg, 9.6 rpg, 2.9 apg, 1.9 TO, 57.1 FG%, 61.9 TS%, 33.8 mpg

As a starter- 15.6 ppg, 9.8 rpg, 3.2 apg, 2.2 TO, 57.4 FG%, 35.8 mpg
Off the bench- 15.6 ppg, 9.1 rpg, 2.4 apg, 1.2 TO, 56.3 FG%, 29.5 mpg

Pretty amazing that he goes to the bench, and his production has remained the same despite playing 6.3 fewer mpg. He's played much better off the bench than he has the last 2 seasons.

2009
Starter- 14 ppg, 11.2 rpg, 2.8 apg, 2 TO, 49.7 FG%, 34.3 mpg
Reserve- 9.5 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 2.5 apg, 1.6 TO, 48.7 FG%, 26.5 mpg

2010
Starter- 12.2 ppg, 11.6 rpg, 4.1 apg, 2.1 TO, 45.6 FG%, 36.8 mpg
Bench- 9.5 ppg, 8.2 rpg, 2.5 apg, 1.6 TO, 47.1 FG%, 27.1 mpg


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Just so you know axl, sam cassel =/= chauncey billups. 

Also, for the real NBA stewie, you got Oleksiy Pecherov






and young Pau Gasol is apparently on weeds...






Wesley Salmons






Latre L. Jackson






lastly...

King (kong) James


----------



## Serious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgStKD7PIC0
Durantula!


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^godDAMN

What I especially love about that is much like Rose's recent alley-oop (that NBA.com lists as the 8th best dunk of the year so far) he just calmly strolls away as if he didn't just make 19,000 people in that building shit their pants.


----------



## undead

^ I agree. The lack of a show of enthusiasm just makes him look like such a fucking baller. Like he's been there before.


----------



## grimble crumble

> When marquee free agents like Carlos Boozer and Amar'e Stoudemire went from the Western Conference to the East last summer, we thought it might bring more balance to the NBA landscape.
> 
> So far, the East looks to be just as shallow as ever, with fewer teams above .500 (six) than it had last season (seven). The Philadelphia 76ers, for example, are on pace to earn the No. 7 seed with a 34-48 record.
> 
> Further, the West is currently 148-107 in games against the East, which is the most lopsided it's been since the 2003-04 season. Eight West teams are above .500 overall, but 11 of them have winning records against the East.



interesting


----------



## Serious

Rubio is such a little diva. Apparently, he's demanding where he wants to play. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/23/sports/basketball/23rubio.html?_r=2&src=tptw

Hope Minn does jack shit with him so he can't play in the NBA. 

lol 5th overall.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^that's assuming that the 'exclusive rights' clause of the CBA remains in effect after this one expires. 

While you don't often see people not yet in the NBA so openly expressing a desire to play in specific locations, its fucking EXPECTED in stars and he's not just some 19 year old kid who played a year in college. He's played in the Olympics, he's played in the world championships, been a professional on some level for over 6 years and he's not even 21 yet! 

To be clear, I'm not condoning his attitude but just saying that given the context, it shouldn't be unexpected. 

Personally, I don't give a fuck about any of these athletes' attitudes, I just want to see them play the sport and I want the best athletes to be in the NBA so we can view the best competition.


----------



## Serious

LBJ's failure in style looks to be contagious.


----------



## Serious

About damn time.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/miamiheat/news/story?id=6054309

_MIAMI -- Third-year guard Mario Chalmers has officially replaced veteran Carlos Arroyo as the Miami Heat's starting point guard, coach Erik Spoelstra said on Monday.

"It was a tough decision," Spoelstra said. "It wasn't anything that Carlos was doing wrong. He was doing everything that I asked him to do. I think this is what's best for the team right now."

Chalmers earned his second start of the season in the Heat's 120-103 win over Toronto. He had previously started in Arroyo's place on Dec. 15, when Arroyo was in Puerto Rico due to the death of his grandfather.

As a rookie, Chalmers started all 82 games at point guard for the Heat during the 2008-09 season, and 23 games during his sophomore season. He played sparingly at the start of this season, after suffering a high left ankle sprain during summer workouts. He entered the rotation as the team's regular backup point guard just after Thanksgiving. In 38 games, Chalmers is averaging 6.3 points, 2.2 assists and 2.2 rebounds per game with a Player Efficiency Rating of 10.94.

During his tenure with the Heat, the mercurial point guard has shown a flair for the dramatic, sometimes at the expense of more fundamental play. Spoelstra spoke about the challenges of utilizing Chalmers as the team's primary point guard.

"It's been a steady battle and process with [Chalmers]," Spoelstra said. "He has great instincts to make plays defensively. I don't want to completely handcuff him, but he has to do it with an IQ and a discipline to our system. That has to come first."

The Heat play next on Thursday night at Madison Square Garden against the New York Knicks._


----------



## KamMoye

grimble crumble said:


> its no coincidence that the mavs havent been the same since *dirk nowitzki* left.



fyp

also, caron butler can be an average player (0.100 wp is avg) and still be valuable if his replacement isnt as good (and his replacement's replacement).

did u even read the link i sent?

chances are rodrigue beaubois >>> butler



Serious said:


> Rubio is such a little diva. Apparently, he's demanding where he wants to play.



u mean like kobe bryant?

--

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insider/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&page=PERDiem-110125

dayumn im good


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Roddy Buckets played like a STUD last year when he got minutes. I am really looking forward to his return.


----------



## KamMoye

two games in and the lakers are looking focused. my one complaint in the Denver game was why it took so long to start blowing them out. imo denver took way too many poor shots and should have been down 10+ in the first half.

this time out the lakers didn't eff around and blew out the jazz from the get-go. truly inspired play and i'm happy to see it! 

never been a fan of jefferson and i am puzzled as to why people thought he'd be the piece for the jazz. he doesn't have enough length to defend and plays too soft for his size. he gets to the line 3.6 times a game! are you kidding me?!

my mid-season power rankings:

1. spurs (im biased as fuck)
2. magic (if i wasnt biased they'd be first)
3. lakers (keep the D up and you'll be first)
4. celtics (get healthy)
5. heat (maybe next year)
6. bulls (top 3 potential if they get a real 2-guard. otherwise wait til next year)


----------



## Serious

Damn. Just when the Clips were starting to click. 

http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2011/01/25/gordon-likely-out-until-break/

_DALLAS – Los Angeles Clippers guard Eric Gordon may have a torn ligament in his right wrist and could be out until after the All-Star break, a league source close to the situation told NBA.com today. The best case, according to the course, is Gordon missing 2-3 weeks._



KamMoye said:


> u mean like kobe bryant?
> 
> --
> 
> http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insider/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&page=PERDiem-110125
> 
> dayumn im good



Can you quote the article? I don't have insider.


----------



## KamMoye

quoting the whole thing would be immoral, me thinks, if not illegal, so i'll quote my fave section:



> f first-year Bulls coach Tom Thibodeau isn't atop the Coach of the Year heap right now, he's certainly on the short list of candidates. He was the top assistant in Boston during a three-year period in which the Celtics finished first, second and fifth in defensive efficiency and rode their defense to two Finals appearances.
> 
> Before that he was the top assistant in Houston when the Rockets finished fifth, fourth, sixth and third in defensive efficiency despite appearing to lack great defensive talent, and got similar results prior to that as an assistant in New York. You get the picture. It doesn't matter if his starting center is Yao Ming, Kurt Thomas or Henry Abbott. He gets stops.
> 
> This season, he's getting more stops than ever before. The Bulls lead the league in defensive efficiency by nearly two full points over his former charges in Boston, and while that advantage may shrink in the coming weeks when a soft schedule turns more challenging, it's still a mind-blowing performance by a first-year coach whose best defensive player, Noah, has played only 24 games.
> 
> ...
> 
> But that's for down the road. In the short-term, a greater enemy faces the Bulls, and it's named Regression to the Mean. The Bulls are first in 2-point field-goal defense, overall field-goal defense and opponent true shooting percentage, and are fourth in 3-point defense. In three of those categories, they're more than two standard deviations better than the league average, which theory says will only happen for about one team in 50.
> 
> Additionally, two of the flukiest opponent stats are 3-point shooting and free throw shooting; as this study notes, only about one-sixth of performance in this category reliably carries over from year to year. The Bulls are fourth in 3-point defense and slightly above the league average in "free throw defense", so they can expect to lose a bit of ground here too. (I should point out, however, that they're not the only ones -- Miami, which is second in opponent 3-point percentage and first in opponent free throw percentage, owns the league's flukiest defensive stats.)


----------



## Serious

K-Love with the longest double-double streak in the past 25 years.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

I could be wrong (and probably wasn't using the most efficient means of searching) but the last player I could find to average at least 21ppg and 15rpg was Moses Malone in '82-'83 with 24.5ppg, 15.3rpb to go alone with 2bpg and 1.1spg. 

Love looked solid the last two years but 21ppg, 15.6rpb to go along with almost 44% from down town and 88% from FT is just ABSURD.


----------



## KamMoye

1. priy sure his rebound rate was nearly the same last year (was when i last checked)

2. u gotta adjust those numbers for pace

fwiw if this post annoyed u cane then i have successfully given u a taste of ur own medicine =P

(forgot to add the all-important =P, cuz it's all peace and love)


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^I have no idea why your post would annoy me (nor do I know why my posts would annoy you).

Why do I have to adjust those numbers for pace? I'm far more concerned with actual statistical performance than theoretical performance if he played more minutes. 

Last year he was averaging 14 points and 11 rebounds per game.


----------



## Serious

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/denton_update_012611.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------



## grimble crumble

kevin love tonight against OKC: 31points shooting over 50% and 21 rebounds (19 were in regulation) and they STILL lost. 

yeah his rebounding numbers might go down if he was on a team that made more shots or played a slower pace... but GOD DAMN dudes putting up some numbers. one of the longest double double streaks of the past 25 years, first 30pt 30rb game in 28 years. think of all the dominate big men he beat out in that time.

its a shame he cant grab any wins along with all those rebounds. a testament to how shitty the T wolves are.

EDIT: felt bad about not mentioning the monster game durant had with 47 points and 18 rebounds. HOLY FUCK


----------



## Serious

Is anyone else surprised at the consistency of Ryan Anderson's production? He's becoming a legit asset to this Orlando team and seems to be flying under most people's radars.

His season averages are 10.3 points and 4.7 Rebounds on 45% FG which isn't anything special, but it's his production as of late thats been terrific.

In January:
15 ppg 6.3 reb 1.1 blocks on 48% FG. In addition he's averaging 3 threes a game on 43% and 81% FT.

Furthermore, he's hit 3+ threes in 8 out of his last 10 games with 5 of those games including 4 three pointers made.

Some of his last few games:
21/5/3 blocks with 4 threes.
21/10/1 steal with 4 threes.
20/4 with 4 threes.
16/8/2 blocks with 4 threes.
15/11/2stls/1block with 3 threes.
15/5 with 3 threes
14/8/2 blocks with 4 threes.
16/7 with 3 threes.

Possible candidate for 6th man of the year if he keeps this up.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^I picked up Anderson in my fantasy league and he's STILL only owned in 58% of ESPN leagues despite averaging 16.4ppg, 6.6rpg, 1.1bpg and a RIDICULOUS 3.6 threes per game over the last 15 days (for perspective, Dorell Wright is hitting the most 3's per game on the season with 2.5). I also have Jason Richardson on my team who is averaging 14.8ppg, 4.8rpg, .1bpg and 2.7 threes per game over the same span... considerably less valuable than Anderson lately. 

The trade to Orlando really fucked Richardson's numbers... he scored so much solely on being set up by Nash.


----------



## KamMoye

Serious said:


> Is anyone else surprised at the consistency of Ryan Anderson's production?



im gonna try hard not to pat myself on the back in this post, but nope. fantasy players (i used to write about fantasy sports  ) have been up on him for a minute. 

i think he's strong evidence as to why stan van gundy is a top 5, top 3 coach in the NBA. he, along with brandon bass, has been developed low-key for years, and i think now that the magic are more confident in his defensive understanding and capability of the system they are letting him (and bass) take flight.



Cane2theLeft said:


> Why do I have to adjust those numbers for pace?



mindgames? because moses malone likely had more possessions to accumulate his numbers? because things only matter on a per-possession basis?

edit: al jefferson is worst defensively than i thought:



> Utah has been outscored by more than ten points per 100 possessions with Jefferson on the court, a whopping figure that defies explanation when looking at his stats … until one flips on the TV and notes all the easy finishes at the basket every opponent gets against the Jazz. Despite adding several defensive-minded role players in the offseason, the Jazz were 20th in Defensive Efficiency entering this game and 27th in Defensive Rebound Rate.



http://espn.go.com/nba/dailydime/_/page/dime-110127/daily-dime

anyone see that game? im a spurs fan so im very biased but wow what a great game!

i cant understand how ANYONE who loves basketball thinks the spurs are boring. their offense is so much motion and cutting it would make jerry sloan blush! and because they foul less often than any other team in the NBA the games aren't sluggish. 

and now tp is getting 3-point range? OH MY GOD! AND you had the great hubie brown commentating? 

this bench is so good zomg:

pg - george hill (most underrated player in nba?)
sg - neal
sf - james anderson
pf - mcdyess/bonner (who did not play last night. ya i know we've been insanely healthy, but STILL)
c - tiago splitter

so far the only negative this season has been the porous play by tiago. i think he'll eventually be a stud (i hope!) but wow has he been awful every time i've seen him this year! he's almost 7 foot tho, so i really hope the spurs start giving him more PT to ramp up for the playoffs. 

feel like watching sc over nba so prob wont see bos/por tonight

edit x2:

Grant:

"CP3 to the Clippers. Paul. Gordon. Aminu. Griffin. Jordan. Looks like a championship team to me."

Hollinger:

"Right team, wrong point guard. Deron Williams is the guy who may very well be a Clipper in 2012. People think of Texas with him but he actually lives in San Diego in the offseason."

interesting to say the least


----------



## grimble crumble

^^^ could see deron going there. fuuuuuuck deron and griffin, would give the old nash/amare combo a run for its money

 clips need someone for a center though. kaman has been a huge letdown for them. dont think they will go very far in the offseason until they get someone who can be a presence in the middle on defense


----------



## KamMoye

deandre jordan my friend

i think the only problem (from a biased pov) for the clippers will be getting rid of kaman

and clippers management showing any competence whatsoever in filling out the end of their bench


----------



## grimble crumble

forgot about that mofo, dudes strong. his offesnsive game needs some major developing but hes got the physique and the D for sure

It would be cool to see the clips jell, lol maybe jason williams will end up there now that hes unhappy. would stack up the bench


----------



## KamMoye

prob my fave thing to make fun of laker fans about, cuz _everyone_ seems to have bought into the legend of kobe bryant, clutch scorer:



> Bryant makes crunch time defense easy for opponents by shooting just about every time he touches the ball (over a five-year period, he mustered 56 clutch shots, to go with one assist).
> 
> Fans of his raw machismo howl that such criticism misses the point, but the point is that when Bryant gets the ball in crunch time, it's a virtual certainty that he'll shoot it, and it's better than two-to-one odds that he'll miss.



what a glory slut



> In the final 24 seconds of playoff games, Bryant has racked up almost as many airballs as makes, making just below 30 percent of game-tying or go-ahead shots. He hasn't hit such a shot in a playoff game, in fact, since 2008, including key misses in the closing moments against the Jazz and Magic in 2009, and the Thunder and Suns last spring. He made one of his four shots in the fourth quarter of Game 7 of last year's Finals.



http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/24200/the-truth-about-kobe-bryant-in-crunch-time

LOL @ chris webber having a higher percentage than kobe

edit:

Mike:



> The mistake people make is to assume that inefficiency is caused by trying to do more in a GOOD way. A contested 18 footer with 18 seconds on the shot clock is a bad shot, no matter who takes it. Sure, Kobe might hit 38% of those, and some scrub 32%, but so what? Don’t take that shot. As in… NEVER.
> 
> Jordan shot over 50% for his career. He took efficient shots. Ditto Kareem and any number of greats, INCLUDING Lebron.
> 
> My rebuttal would be to compare the famous “Battier is MVP” game based upon what Battier knows: http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/15/magazine/15Battier-t.html vs what “Common wisdom” from Hollinger says: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dime-090114
> 
> Lets look at this telling part(s). Hollinger claims:
> 
> “The difference-maker, in the end, was Bryant’s presence”
> 
> But was it? The game hinged on a long Kobe three. From the NY Times (last page: http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/15/magazine/15Battier-t.html?pagewanted=8&_r=1)
> 
> Like everyone else in the place, Battier assumed that the game was still in Bryant’s hands. If he gave the ball up, it was only so that he might get it back. Bryant popped out. He was now a good four feet beyond the 3-point line, or nearly 30 feet from the basket.
> 
> 28 . . .
> 
> Bryant caught the ball and, 27.4 feet from the basket, the Rockets’ front office would later determine, leapt. Instantly his view of that basket was blocked by Battier’s hand. This was not an original situation. Since the 2002-3 season, Bryant had taken 51 3-pointers at the very end of close games from farther than 26.75 feet from the basket. He had missed 86.3 percent of them. A little over a year ago the Lakers lost to the Cleveland Cavaliers after Bryant missed a 3 from 28.4 feet. Three nights from now the Lakers would lose to the Orlando Magic after Bryant missed a shot from 27.5 feet that would have tied the game. It was a shot Battier could live with, even if it turned out to be good.
> 
> Lets quote that again:
> 
> (Bryant had taken 51 3-pointers at the very end of close games from farther than 26.75 feet from the basket. He had missed 86.3 percent of them.
> 
> So that was an AWFUL shot. But, 13.7% of the time he gets it in.
> 
> Common wisdom is that Kobe is just “clutch” and, as Hollinger writes, “… took over the game in the fourth”. Statistical analysis, however, says he took a bad shot that he will, on rare occasion, make.
> 
> I give Batter the last word on that long three:
> 
> “I’ll take that shot every day of the week,” said Battier. “That’s probably the least efficient shot you can give him on any given Kobe possession, a 35-footer with a hand in his face.”



tl;dr: Landry Fields is better than Derrick Rose. Holla. 

http://dberri.wordpress.com/2011/01...starter-but-he-may-be-the-next-kobe/#comments


----------



## grimble crumble

^^^your over simplifying clutch my friend.

kobes clutch performances willing a team to win occur in more than just the last 24 seconds of a game. 

also measuring buzzer beaters by makes or misses is a joke. theres a huge difference between a turn around fade away 22 footer with 3 guys in your face, than a quick layup before the buzzer sounds, and even further a half court hail mary is very different than both of those

the thing about buzzer beaters is every one is radically different than the next. tallying makes and misses narrows your view of reality to the point of not really seeing whats going on at all when it comes to those ones.

I go buy what I see. i see kobe win games with shots that have such a high degree of difficulty that only maybe one other guy on earth can make them with that regularity and hes retired making hanes comercials.

ive seen kobe literally take over  games in the fourth quarter and beat an entire team of players himself.

you dont win 5 championships by coincidence.


----------



## KamMoye

"kobes clutch performances willing a team to win occur in more than just the last 24 seconds of a game."

last 5 min of the 4th quarter + all of overtime. 

"I go buy what I see."

watch more than the ball imo

fwiw i watch as many laker games as anyone and my subjective opinion agrees with, and has been saying, this for as long time

stats dont lie.


----------



## grimble crumble

KamMoye said:


> stats dont lie.



pretty sure they do. 

why hasnt your guy dirk won anything, the same man you said was the best offensive player of the era

stats dont measure everything buddy

the game of basketball is too rapid and fluent to be measured in the same way baseball is

there are entire franchises that have never won a single banner. why has kobe won 5 in the last decade


----------



## KamMoye

why are you getting so defensive?


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^I didn't see that as defensive in the least. You seem to see what you expect... me being "annoyed", him being "defensive" etc. 

Stats are a very good way to evaluate a player or team's performance but its not the ONLY way.


----------



## KamMoye

maybe you're unfamiliar with the term defensive? i'll explain.

[actually, please don't. let's try to keep this thread about pro-basketball, not your pedantic pestering points that nobody gives a Brian Scalabrine about - AXL!]


----------



## Cane2theLeft

I'm not sure what I'm purportedly kicking and I'm certainly not lying but how about we get back to NBA discussion?

Rose, suffering from 2 ulcers, shot wasn't falling tonight (6-21) but he still lit up the stat sheet with 22pts, 8/8 FT, 12ass and 6reb. Boozer threw in 16pts, 16reb and 4ass. Luol went off for 24pts in the second half (after a 2pt first half) and got a steal on a key play that essentially crushed the magic's hopes for a victory. 

Howard had a crazy night with a season-high 40pts, 16reb, 4st and 3bl but the bulls defense held Arenas + j.Rich + Anderson + Turkoglu to 11 of 41 and the whole team shot 41% despite Howard connecting on 14 of 20. 

The bulls have won 32 games so far this season, a benchmark they didn't reach until march 20th last year.


----------



## KamMoye

i think it's asinine that the nba stops the possession on a 24 shot clock violation. most of the time it's in the defense's favor -- a fast break opportunity -- yet they make them take the ball out of bounds. really wanna see that rule changed


----------



## Serious

DMC tonight: 27pts/10reb/2ast/3stl/2blks, 11-19 FG in 32 minutes. 

and Sammy D outplayed Gasol. LO was nowhere to be seen. 


Take out Shannon Brown, and our bench shot 14%...
If they shoot even 35%, we win. 

Good news is that Bynum has to be at least 10 pounds lighter than the past few seasons and he's looking healthy out there. He hasn't ran with that type of fluidity since pre-injury...

It does make me feel better to watch the Celtics imploding and losing at Phoenix. Looks like both teams are looking ahead to Sunday's game.




Edit: lol @ KG cupcheck + ejection.


----------



## Serious

MEMPHIS, Tenn. (AP)—The NBA has suspended guard O.J. Mayo(notes) 10 games without pay for violating the league and union’s anti-drug program with a positive test.

The league announced the suspension Thursday for Mayo’s positive test for dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA). Mayo’s suspension will start Friday night when the Grizzlies visit Philadelphia, and he will be able to return Feb. 15 also against the 76ers in Memphis.

Mayo said in a statement released by the team that he is extremely disappointed he will miss 10 games as the Grizzlies are making a push for the playoffs. He blamed an over the counter supplement that he didn’t know was banned by the NBA for the positive test, but a team spokesman said Mayo declined to say which supplement he used.

“It was an honest mistake, but I take full responsibility for my actions,” Mayo said in the statement released by the team. I apologize to my fans, teammates and the Grizzlies organization for regrettably not doing the necessary research about what supplements I can put in my body.”

Mayo’s agent did not immediately return a message left at his office Thursday.

Mayo was the No. 3 pick overall in 2008 after only one season at USC, and Minnesota swapped him draft night deal to the Grizzlies for Kevin Love(notes). Mayo was runner-up to Chicago’s Derrick Rose(notes) for rookie of the year.

But the guard was moved to the bench earlier this season, starting just 15 of Memphis’ 45 games this season. He’s been bandied about as possible trade bait even while ranking fourth on the Grizzlies with 12.2 points per game.

Grizzlies owner Michael Heisley said Mayo will continue practicing with the team during his suspension.

“O.J. had a lack of judgment but has shown complete accountability,” Heisley said in a statement. “We will continue to support O.J. during this time as we have from the moment he joined the team in 2008. He has unselfishly done everything we have asked of him, and we expect him to grow as a player and a person from this experience.”


----------



## KamMoye

i had my doubts about you but you do live up to your name. respect.

cuz dude, think about it.

tonight i didnt give a fuck about the lakers-sac game. friday night, i'm tryna get on one, knawmsayin'? yeah, that's the problem -- you do know what i'm saying. so do a lot of people on the grind. so the los angeles lakers better the fuck not have a problem game with sacramento. you knock this one out early and take care of your shit.

only problem is they're not knocking these niggas out early, and hungrier teams know what's up. spurs are obviously playing the best basketball in the conference and it's not even close. 

look at what happens. the celtics lost to an up-and-coming suns team on the 2nd night of a back-to-back. like van gundy was saying, you only stuck this one out if you really love hoops. yeah, well why the fuck did i have the tv on? why do i care about how the suns do right now against the celtics?

but does steve nash care? oh, you betcha. that's why there aren't any rumors of him going anywhere. he knows the suns organization is very smart and he cannot get elsewhere what he has right now. but he knows they know that so he  also needs to start leveraging his future. immediately. 

hence marcin gortat. not surprisingly he is exactly what the suns needed. is it surprising that they could get such an asset on command? from a team as smart as the magic? think about it.

i'm really happy too cuz this is exactly what i predicted! i'm gonna bet insane amounts of money on this shit and be rich.

AND I TYPED ALL OF THAT WITHOUT KNOCKING THE RESULTS! THE KINGS JUST BEAT THE LAKERS! ARE YOU FUCKING SHITTING ME!

god sports is so ez i love it

as you can tell, i found what i was looking for tonight =P


----------



## 23536

Mike Miller is David Foster Wallace





Ron Perlman is Blake Griffin


----------



## tela

bleeping lakers man... hoping for a win against the Celts tomorrow, not getting any hopes up. team is playing way too inconsistent. gasol ducking at a rebound? yikes.


----------



## Serious

Paula Gasoft ftl. Looks like only Kobe and LO showed up.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Sorry, lakers fans. What a disappointment today seeing miami and boston both win. 


After today's match-ups, the standings (of the teams that matter) are as follows...


San Antonio (40-7)
Boston (36-11)
Chicago (33-14)
Miami (33-14)
LA (33-15)
Dallas (31-15)
New Orleans (31-17)
Orlando (31-17) - assuming they beat Cleveland
OKC (30-17)

New Orleans position might change pending tonight's phoenix game


Anyone else love to see a Chicago-LAL Finals after a competitive Bulls-Celts ECF?


----------



## Serious

Lol @ Bosh.

http://blog.newsok.com/thunderrumblings/2011/01/30/kevin-durant-rips-chris-bosh/

“I was talking to my teammate and he decided he wanted to put his two cents into it,” Durant said. “I’m a quiet guy, a laid back guy. But I’m not going to let nobody talk trash to me. He’s on a good team now so he thinks he can talk a little bit. *But it’s a lot of fake tough guys in this league and he’s one of them.”
*


Cane2theLeft said:


> Anyone else love to see a Chicago-LAL Finals after a competitive Bulls-Celts ECF?



Yes, would be an awesome series. No one on our squad can even hope to contain Rose though.  :/

Mayo to Lakers plzzzz.


----------



## Serious

Hakeem on Kobe:

http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/110129kobehakeem.html


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Serious said:


> Yes, would be an awesome series. No one on our squad can even hope to contain Rose though.  :/



I watch every bulls game and its almost funny to see teams desperately try every possible way to contain him and repeatedly fail. I wouldn't be surprised if in a Lakers-Bulls series they had kobe on him a lot (you don't even need to guard Bogans!) or even someone like Barnes. 

Lately more teams have been putting size on Rose to try to disrupt his perimeter game but he's still averaging 25ppg in the last month.


----------



## axl blaze

Miami-OKC was a solid game through and through

I think I am actually becoming a somewhat OKC Thunder fan?

am I less of a Cavs fan now? I kinda planned on just apathetically not-watching the NBA this year, but the extreme athleticism/sheer entertainment value keeps bringing me back...


----------



## Serious

Hahahah
_
When asked by a Lakers ballboy to sign a ball, KG said: "You got a better chance of catching Bin Laden."_



axl blaze said:


> Miami-OKC was a solid game through and through
> 
> I think I am actually becoming a somewhat OKC Thunder fan?
> 
> am I less of a Cavs fan now? I kinda planned on just apathetically not-watching the NBA this year, but the extreme athleticism/sheer entertainment value keeps bringing me back...



Lol you're not less of a fan if you watch or like another team bro. I'm just a huge basketball fan in general. I watch the Clips, Thunder, Bulls, Magic. And as much as I hate to admit it, I watch the Spurs/Celtic games when I get a chance... their offense is just beautiful to watch as a fan of the game.

Absolutely nothing wrong with being a "fan" of a team who you like watching. Some people take that shit too seriously.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^exactly, I always cheer for the bulls because I grew up with them during the jordan era but I watch almost any team because I just LOVE the game. 

Most games I watch, I don't care who wins and I'm not rooting for any one, I just want to see the best athletes compete.


----------



## KamMoye

i am sad i did not see the celtics-lakers game.

but apparently i didn't miss much!

really sad. hope the lakers get it together. if they don't, the spurs will roll them over. 

if they do, we are in for some of the best basketball we have ever seen.



“I was talking to my teammate and he decided he wanted to put his two cents into it,” Durant said. “I’m a quiet guy, a laid back guy. But I’m not going to let nobody talk trash to me. He’s on a good team now so he thinks he can talk a little bit. But it’s a lot of fake tough guys in this league and he’s one of them.”

great, great quote. ty for this serious. bosh is why i don't think the heat win this year.



Serious said:


> _
> When asked by a Lakers ballboy to sign a ball, KG said: "You got a better chance of catching Bin Laden."_



LOOOOOOOOL!

where do you go for your basketball thirst?

do you hoop? you're in norcal, right? we gotta play!

edit: loving that interview from olajuwon. i've been wrong for a while. kobe is amazing.

the problem is he wants it too much. he doesn't understand what it takes for the TEAM to win. he's just mimicking. 

are the lakers really in a cocoon state? 

i don't believe it, but i must seek out more knowledge.

BUTTERFLY EFFECT, I EMERGE FROM COCOON!

i will second-guess my betting tactics. i am going to watch the lakers religiously whenever i can.

we'll see from this game, right? the celtics and lakers are kind of the same team: trying to make it to the postseason. the celtics are just doing it better than the lakers.

so this game, more than anything, will have to be a wake-up call. the lakers and celtics on the same path, but the celts are ahead. that's gonna piss the lakers off.

lets see what you got.


----------



## Serious

KamMoye said:


> LOOOOOOOOL!
> 
> where do you go for your basketball thirst?
> 
> do you hoop? you're in norcal, right? we gotta play!



where I get my news/articles/etc from? I find them on the RealGM bball forums...


Yeah, if you're ever in the 916, hit me up I'm down to play.


----------



## Serious

_There are 34 regular-season games remaining on the schedule for the Lakers and 23 of those games are against teams with records of .500 or better as of Sunday. So far this season, the Lakers are just 9-9 against teams that currently have records of .500 or better.

_

Great.... lol


----------



## Serious

Blake Griffin in the month of January

25.5 points, 13.6 rebounds, 4.2 assists. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPXBL6mZlao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UypstHBkmYs


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^wait until this kid develops!



my god


----------



## Serious

_EL SEGUNDO, Calif. -- The Lakers officially entered crisis mode Monday, when general manager Mitch Kupchak told NBA.com that the recent poor play by the two-time defending champions may drive him to make a trade to shake up an underachieving roster.

"Regarding a trade, I may have to," Kupchak said at the team's practice facility a day after the convincing loss to their heated rivals, the Celtics. "I'm not saying that I've made calls today or I'll make them tomorrow. But I just don't think that we're playing as well as our talent level should allow us."

Even speaking in his usual measured tones, Kupchak's disappointment and frustration were obvious. More importantly, while saying he had not talked to owner Jerry Buss since being controlled by the Celtics in the fourth quarter at Staples Center, Kupchak said, "I'd be surprised if he feels any different."

The Lakers are 33-15, good for second place in the Western Conference, 7 1/2 games behind the Spurs and a game ahead of the Mavericks heading into Dallas' meeting with the Wizards on Monday night. But Los Angeles mostly built that with a good start against a soft schedule. Even the recent showing of 10 wins in 12 games did little to erase internal concerns, especially since that has been followed by home losses to the Kings and Celtics.

Most glaring of all, the Lakers have struggled to play with consistency against the best teams in the league, the clubs that will become the obstacles between a third consecutive title and a disappointing end to what Phil Jackson says is his final season as coach. Since Christmas alone, they have lost to the Heat by 16, the Spurs by 15, the Mavericks by nine and, now, the Celtics by 13, while beating the Thunder by seven.

"I try to be as objective as possible, but I'm concerned that our performance is not living up to our talent level," Kupchak said. "Our record is certainly OK. But we've lost a bunch of home games. We've lost a couple of big games at home. And to me, those are red flags.

"I'm not convinced it's lack of talent. I think it's there. Our team is very similar -- certainly our starting five is exact -- as the team last year. Yes, we're a year older. But it's not like our guys are 34, 35 or 36. They're all between 29 and 31 or 32. I think we've added a couple players that may make our roster even stronger, with Steve Blake and Matt Barnes. ... You don't age off the charts in one year when you're 30 or 31."

So, the Lakers may consider trades.

"I wasn't," Kupchak said. "But it looks as if we may have to. ... It's something I may do in the future. I just don't think that our talent level is playing as well as they can play. We have an incredibly high payroll and we do that because we have players that normally produce at a high level. And I'm not sure I see that now."

Also Monday, Jackson added to the growing unease by admitting, in response to a question of whether he is alarmed, that "Yes, I am." Asked what alarms him the most, Jackson said, "Inconsistency, I think, offensively is the thing that bothers me the most. We have defensive mistakes. We've plotted them out. We talked to them about it today and what we made mistakes doing. But really, our inconsistency playing offense is really something we have to work on."

The Lakers play the Rockets on Tuesday at Staples Center before hosting the Spurs on Thursday in a game that suddenly has unusually high importance for February. They begin a seven-game trip from there, now with a cloud of uncertainty hanging over the roster._


Kupchak could be trying to light a fire under these guys' asses. Telling the media that he may have to make a trade isn't all that smart if you are really trying to make a deal. You lose leverage when you do that. And its not normal for the Lakers to come out and say things like that. They never leak things to the media when they are looking to deal. So there must be an another motive. And that is to get these guys motivated.

Not trying to say he is a huge difference maker, but Matt Barnes was the one guy we could always count on to bring the effort and grit to the team this year. His departure from the bench has hurt us.


Cane2theLeft said:


> ^wait until this kid develops!
> 
> 
> 
> my god



I know man. What I love most about him is that he's such a willing passer and a great team player. All the kid wants to do is win games. Not too many young players have that competitive mindset anymore.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

In the last 30 days, Griffin is averaging 4.2apg... for context, Dwyane Wade is averaging 4.3!


----------



## grimble crumble

lol @ all the jon wall picks for rookie of the year at the start of the season. wall is going to be a badass PG one day, but griffin is DOMINATING on the court. I hope Deron goes to LA just so I can witness the what griff can do with a legit passer

as for laker land. I think with the current lineup a 3-peat is still possible. that being said I would be happy to see artest leave if there was a deal with enough perks in it. the lakers have had a variety of problems but all have sort have fixed themselves or shown flashes of working themselves out.. artests shitty defensive and offensive play have been the one constant all season (aside from a few performances like the denver one), and with no barnes to pick up the defensive slack a spotlight has been shown on it.


----------



## Serious

:D


----------



## grimble crumble

lol KG is a freak. I swear boston has wierdest team personality wise.

kg = freak, 
pierce = biggest dramaqueen of the nba(wheelchair, need i say more)
shaq = clown
rondo = the quiet guy that can be a dirty player when no one is looking

fuck ray allen is the only normal guy on that team


----------



## KamMoye

Serious said:


> Not trying to say he is a huge difference maker



why not?

he IS a huge difference maker!

he's one of the best players in the NBA!

yes, i just went there. get over it. (you, you, you and you!)



grimble crumble said:


> lol @ all the jon wall picks for rookie of the year



do you ever have anything positive to contribute?!


----------



## Serious

Kobe just hit the 5,000 assists mark. Only 7 players in the history of this league have reached 20k+ points, 5k assists. 

Pretty impressive for a guy who's played in the triangle for pretty much his whole career, eh? MJ has 5,688  assists, and he didn't play in the triangle til '89...

Doesn't matter though, Kobe is still an overrated, ineffcient chucker and ball hog. 8)


----------



## KamMoye

Serious said:


> Doesn't matter though, Kobe is still an overrated, ineffcient chucker and ball hog. 8)



you're so right!

serious-ly, you speak with the grace of god!

edit:

the LA-HOU game is very important. i started watching with 4 min left in the 3rd quarter.

why is it important?

LA is getting itself together. HOU always gives them trouble. HOU has everything to lose because they need to make the playoffs!

as a result this will be an AMAZING game, and i'm silly for not watching from the start.

i will update with my thoughts at every timeout.

thoughts so far:

- hou's D is amazing. shane battier shows on bryant on the perimeter, falls for a pump-fake but DOES NOT JUMP. kobe is so amazing he takes exactly what battier gives him, squirms his way into the lane and makes a layup. shot clock running down, maybe 8 seconds left? maybe less. clutch.

- pau makes an inside bucket. gets a T for giving a 'look,' aka showing heart. refs know the importance of this game. pau gets a hi-five running down the court! 

- last possession of the quarter. Kobe goes one-on-one v chuck hayes on the perimeter. hayes holds his own! kobe runs near 3 houston defenders and takes a tough fall-away! clank.

- lakers' play-by-play is annoying. he predicted the lakers wouldn't score last possession. why so negative? shocking, because he's normally quick to give the lakers all the credit in the world while NEVER crediting their opposition!

4th qtr, tie game. 12 minutes to go!

 - i fear kb8 has rubbed off on s. brown too much! 

 - well-played game! both teams playing their hearts out!

 - chuck hayes gets a ton of respect from the officials.

the rockets as a team do!

 - two poor possessions by s. brown and l. walton have hurt. otherwise lakers playing near-perfect basketball offensively!

 - stu lantz knows basketball!

 - best officiated game i've ever seen? no hyperbole!

 - kevin martin with the most ridiculous flop! refs not amused. 

he played great D on that possession though! v kobe at foul line.

 - rockets hit some 3s to tie it up. lakers were up 8 after my "near-perfect" comment. ~5 min left. didn't see much of what happened; was thinking about god.

 - rockets: 10-of-31 from 3-point land.

 - rockets simply cannot score consistently! scola hits a superb 20-footer at the top of the arc. but tough shot!

 - kobe abusing kevin martin. martin playing perfect fundamental D, just overmatched physically.

 - rockets call TO after kobe hits an easy J over martin. shane battier needs to come back!

 - credit phil and kobe for exploiting the mismatch!

 - why is pau gasol's lower body so weak? 

lo grabs rebound. superb balance! runs down the court, looking to exploit speed and length mismatch v scola. hayes and scola make a smart switch @ foul line. gasol backs in scola. kicks it out. scola bodies gasol and pushes him out of the key. lakers go to second option.

that second option was kobe's J over martin! 

great basketball!

 - lakers out of fouls w/ 5 min left. rockets = one to give.

martin needs to get to the line!

 - BATTIER DOES NOT COME BACK IN THE GAME!

 - the lakers' best players: 

1. lamar odom
2. pau gasol
3. andrew bynum
4. matt barnes
5. kobe bryant

 - LAMAR ODOM IS KILLING! KILLING!

 - kobe had the most selfish possession I HAVE EVER SEEN! 

 he goes one on one v martin. miss. LO offensive rebound. kobe gets ball. goes one on 3. terrible fadeaway J. houston rebound. 2-point game, 11 sec left, hou ball.

 - PERFECTLY DESIGNED PLAY!

easy layup for scola. 5 seconds left to overtime.

and wouldn't you know it, shane battier is in!

kobe v battier. kobe v 3 defenders. who wins?

scola = best shooting big man in NBA?

 - chuck hayes panics and fouls gasol 35 feet from the basket. 4.8 seconds left.

 - LO shoots contested 3 for the win! clank.

OVERTIME!

 - laker's best lineup?

pg - kobe
sg - barnes
sf - odom
pf - gasol
c - bynum

2nd best:

c - gasol
pf - odom
sf - barnes
sg - brown
pg - kobe

 - incredible overtime! fouls not slowing down this game!

 - so much to comment on! why are fisher and blake playing together?

it's forcing kobe to bail them out with offensive shenanigans that play into the rockets' hands!

it also lets lowry and brooks on the floor, which makes the rockets oh so dangerous.

 - if you haven't realized it yet:

THE LAKERS ARE BACK!

tip of the cap! good shit LA!


----------



## Serious

lol Spurs. Lemarcus Aldridge 40/11/ 3 steals and a block!



KamMoye said:


> - well-played game! both teams playing their hearts out!
> 
> 
> -



Uhm not really. Our bigs are getting outworked and outhustled by their undersized bigs. They're not doing the little things needed to win.

Old man Fish with the steal and the two clutch FT's, and Kobe with the dagger!!!

We're very lucky to get this W, LA played horrible defense tonight.

edit: LOL @ wall of  text.

edit2: 

LO: 20/20/4ast
Pau:26/16/4blks
Kobe:32pts/11ast/6reb/1stl, @ 52% shooting


----------



## KamMoye

lol @ triple-post!

i'm once again gonna ask a mod to edit your posts into one =P

serious, practice your game! i don't want to destroy you when we hoop!

i'll be in norcal soon! i have family in berkeley!

i'll make the trip to sacramento if you'll have me!


----------



## Serious




----------



## KamMoye

you are BRILLIANT!

bynum for nash? ONE TIME!


----------



## KamMoye

why y'all acting like you didn't read every word i wrote?


----------



## grimble crumble

KamMoye said:


> do you ever have anything positive to contribute?!



im starting to think you have a crush on me.


----------



## axl blaze

grimble crumble said:


> lol KG is a freak. I swear boston has wierdest team personality wise.
> 
> kg = freak,
> pierce = biggest dramaqueen of the nba(wheelchair, need i say more)
> shaq = clown
> rondo = the quiet guy that can be a dirty player when no one is looking
> 
> fuck ray allen is the only normal guy on that team



my dude who works in the Chicago fine hotels circuit said that when the Celtics come to visit they are the hardest partiers and bring the most booze and women with them up to their suites the night before games

I find it difficult to root for the Celtics, because I lived in Boston and was the "kid from Ohio who would talk shit with his LBJ jersey" back in the days when Cleveland was relevant

but I got some cred because I used to live there, and I'm sorry my Left Coasters, but I gotta rep the East Coast till I die


----------



## Cane2theLeft

let's take this opportunity to really enjoy the 24 hours that kam is banned. 

Watching the bulls in LA tonight I was amazed to see the clippers' fans chanting MVP when Rose was at the line; that says a lot.


----------



## Serious

Kobe on Conan last night:

http://www.tbs.com/video/conan.jsp?oid=242852

Gonna be an awesome double header tonight, can't wait! Andrew will be playing.


----------



## Serious

Magic shouldn't have let Pietrus go. Q-Rich or J-Rich is too easy for LeBron.


----------



## grimble crumble

really impressed with miami's defence tonight. kind of fell apart at the end but there were stretches of brilliance. props to lebron in an utterly beastly game. If dwight plays like that in the playoffs he will never hear the end of it


----------



## Serious

East
G 	United States Derrick Rose 	Chicago Bulls 	2nd 	1,914,996
G 	United States Dwyane Wade 	Miami Heat 	7th 	2,048,175
F 	United States LeBron James 	Miami Heat 	7th 	2,053,011
F 	United States Amar'e Stoudemire 	New York Knicks 	6th 	1,674,995
C 	United States Dwight Howard 	Orlando Magic 	5th 	2,099,204
Reserves
G 	United States Ray Allen 	Boston Celtics 	9th 	—
F 	United States Chris Bosh 	Miami Heat 	6th 	—
F 	United States Kevin Garnett 	Boston Celtics 	14th 	—
C 	Dominican Republic Al Horford 	Atlanta Hawks 	2nd 	—
G 	United States Joe Johnson 	Atlanta Hawks 	5th 	—
F 	United States Paul Pierce 	Boston Celtics 	9th 	—
G 	United States Rajon Rondo 	Boston Celtics 	2nd 	—
Coach: Doc Rivers

West
G 	United States Chris Paul 	New Orleans Hornets 	4th 	1,281,591
G 	United States Kobe Bryant 	Los Angeles Lakers 	13th 	2,380,016
F 	United States Kevin Durant 	Oklahoma City Thunder 	2nd 	1,736,728
F 	United States Carmelo Anthony 	Denver Nuggets 	4th 	1,299,849
C 	People's Republic of China Yao MingINJ 	Houston Rockets 	8th 	1,146,426
Reserves
F/C 	United States Tim Duncan 	San Antonio Spurs 	13th 	—
F 	Spain Pau Gasol 	Los Angeles Lakers 	4th 	—
G 	Argentina Manu Ginobli 	[San Antonio Spurs]] 	2nd 	—
F 	United States Blake Griffin 	Los Angeles Clippers 	1st 	—
F 	Germany Dirk Nowitzki 	Dallas Mavericks 	10th 	—
G 	United States Russell Westbrook 	Oklahoma City Thunder 	1st 	—
G 	United States Deron Williams 	Utah Jazz 	2nd 	—


----------



## Serious

Does Lamar EVER box out in crucial possessions? I've seen this way too many times.

Bynum should have been out there.


----------



## KamMoye

of course the laker homer can't give the spurs any props!

spurs outplayed 'em the whole game. i'm glad they won! they got 3-4 perfect looks! 

on the road!

im betting all my money on the spurs!

by far the best game of the year! both teams played fantastically!

pau gasol is a huge, huge pussy. lost a lot of my respect for him.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Lakers lose......it was another good day.


----------



## Serious

Didn't you just say last week he was the best big man in the league? 

I just lost a lot of respect for you.

And no, they didn't get outplayed the whole game what the fuck are you talking about


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Kam, just fucking talk about basketball or gtfo. that's all anyone wants to do in here.


----------



## Serious

At least both our starters and bench are beginning to make really good defensive switches. Artest and Bynum will get it going offensively soon. Someone needs to steal Ron's meds, I want the crazy Ron Ron back.


----------



## KamMoye

hey crazy-boy, stay on topic!


----------



## Serious

Wade > Bron

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGgrCz3Htgk


Greatest shot blocking SG of all time. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-lZlKX7X0w&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Serious

lol @ Andre Miller, what a fgt. 
*
“It’s all publicity and hype,’’ Miller said. “The league don’t appreciate the blue collar workers. They don’t appreciate that. They make their money off the high-flyers ... That’s a slap in the face to LA.’’

“They are putting this guy on every ESPN highlight. Yeah, it’s cool because fans want to see that, but you isolate him from his team,’’ Miller said. “Especially ... he ain’t made nobody better. It’s basically his rookie year, as an All-Star? LeBron James didn’t make an All-Star team as a rookie.’’

“LA was supposed to make it. He was supposed to make it,’’ Miller continued. “We have a better record than those guys (the 19-29 Clippers), and LA is putting up just as good numbers. Now, you are not goin’ to see a lot of highlights - Blake Griffin highlights and stuff like that - but they are giving these young guys too much respect. Too much respect to the young guys. It’s good for him personally; I’m not no hater. But I am biased toward my teammate. No. 1, we have better record, and No. 2, (Aldridge) is just as good and he has paid his dues.’’ *


----------



## Cane2theLeft

I wouldn't call Wade the best shot-blocking SG of all time... Jordan practically invented the chase down block. 

In '86-'87 he averaged 1.5bpg and in '87-'88 he averaged 1.6bpg.

So far Wade is averaging 1bpg, at this point in Jordan's career, he was averaging 1.1bpg so it was close....

For a little more comparison, so far Wade has averaged 1.8spg over his career and at that point Jordan had averaged 2.7.

EDIT:

Jordan blocking everyone from Kevin McHale to Paul Pierce.


----------



## grimble crumble

I think andre miller had a few decent points. but over all im fine with blake griffin being in the allstar game.

ugh that laker game last night was a heart breaker. for all the talk about "laker length and size" it sure would have been nice to grab the god damn rebound. good game


----------



## Serious

Lol.

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/110204&sportCat=nfl

Q: I want the Nuggets to become totally spiteful with Carmelo. What if they sent him to the D-League, played him 48 minutes a game for the rest of the year, or introduced his wife to Tony Parker?
-- Joe, Chicago

SG: (Nodding happily.)


----------



## axl blaze

all off-topic/bitching posts have been removed. this is the last time I will say this: *please stick to discussing all things related to the NBA
*
can you all please work with me here? I have to be the most lenient mod when it comes to allowing the discussions and topics to go wherever the fuck they go (as long as it follows a natural progression)

please just work with your friend axl here. I don't want to be the bad guy


----------



## Cane2theLeft

I'll be the asshole, axl  - NBA or SHUT THE FUCK UP, COCKSOCKERS :D 


What is with the bulls? 

In the first part of the season they lost to OKC, Lakers, NY, Boston (twice), San Antonio, Denver, Orlando... all teams above .500. 

Then in December they lost to the clippers after winning 7 in a row. Since the first of the year they have beaten Boston, Miami and Orlando but have lost to New Jersey, Philly, Charlotte (twice) and last night Golden state. 

They were still 13-5 in that time so decent record including their recent stretch of 9-2 but what is with losing to all these shitty teams? Is this like Cleveland for years where they played up to shitty teams and up to good ones? 

I don't get it. Its heartbreaking to watch the bulls fall to these jokers.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Cleveland breaking all kinds of records I see.


----------



## axl blaze

laugh all you want, but it's very very sad to me and us. it's not like us Cleveland fans deserve this mess - we've been with our team through thick and thin... but this is the thinnest even I can remember


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^it could we worse, at least you're not detroit!

Sorry to laugh at your collective pain, but those videos are hilarious. 

Lebron kind of fucked up the team pretty bad... you have what, 2 lottery picks on the whole team currently? The 2 best players might make decent 8th men on a contender...

Unfortunately, this is generally the fate of the small-market teams in the league. Lebron just kind of gave you guys a brief vacation from that fate and unfairly raised your hopes only to leave like all the manufacturing jobs.


----------



## Serious

_Kendrick Perkins just got back from a severe knee injury. He’s not even able to put in a full game’s work yet. But he’s busted his tail to come back early, and his impact has helped the Celtics tremendously (not that they needed a lot of help). He worked hard to get himself back in condition, not just for his team, but for his future prospects. And the Boston Herald reports that despite what would seem to be an obvious slam dunk for the Celtics to extend him, Perkins has other ideas. From the Herald:

*According to two league sources, Perkins has already turned down a Celtics offer that is bound by the CBA’s current restrictions — a contract extension worth slightly less than $30 million over four years, which reflects the currently mandated contract limits of a 20-percent increase and a four-year maximum. Perkins, represented by agent Arn Tellem, has opted to wait until he is an unrestricted free agent, when even in an unpredictable market he has a chance of commanding far more.
*
via Kendrick Perkins shows strong suit – BostonHerald.com.

The Celtics did what they’ve done before, which is throw out a low offer, then hope the player takes it, and if not, they’ll go hard after him this summer. They have no intention of letting Perkins walk as long as the Big 3 have any life in them, and even beyond that, Perkins and Rondo will share the burden of ushering in the next phase of Celtics post-Big-3.

But Perkins is going to have offers. Lots of them, including one from the Heat, most likely. Unless the CBA dramatically shifts the amount the Celtics can offer him, or removes their ability to add extra money or years to the deal, he’ll likely remain a Celtic for the foreseeable future. But these things are unpredictable. If Perkins sees a better opportunity somewhere, he’ll take it._


----------



## Serious

Ron Artest vs. Melo, LBJ, Pierce this season

Melo: 32pts(14/25), 13 reb, 1 TO
Lebron: 27pts(8/14), 10ast, 11 reb 4 stl, 1 TO
Pierce: 32 pts(11/18 ), 5 reb, 3 ast, 3 TO

Trevor Ariza vs. Melo, LBJ, Pierce this season

Melo: 8pts(3/11), 5 reb, 4ast, 34 min
Lebron: 20pts(6/16), 7 ast 4 reb, 5TO
Pierce: 12pts(5/10), 7 reb, 3 ast, 6 TO

















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoGt_SkjpLs

Props to Chandler, doesn't go crying on twitter, instead appreciates competition and basketball passion.


----------



## Serious

Wow the Pacers are hitting everything tonight, the offense is flawless!

This team looks so much better since O'Brien got fired. They're enjoying themselves again. Paul George needs to start over that Dunleavy scrub... its only a matter of time. 

Roy Hibbert beasting on Miami's front court...






When LeBron comes out with the approach he did tonight, it's completely on him to win the game because it takes Wade (and Bosh) out of the game because there's no opportunity to establish rhythm.







----------



http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2011/02/08/AR2011020806815.html

Kevin Love just broke Kevin Garnett's Twolves Double Double record.
Love has 38 double doubles in a row.

The NBA Leader is Moses Malone at 44 games in a row.


----------



## 23536

*fucking scumbags*


*NSFW*: 









fuck you

I need to redo all my bookmarks now

cocksuckers


----------



## Serious

^ Chill bro, they have a new website. 

http://atdhenet.tv/


----------



## Serious

_BOSTON – As the volume rises on the criticism of Kobe Bryant, the chorus causes him to feel far more invigorated than invalidated. The call to deconstruct a championship legacy is a right of passage for a generational talent. The debate rages over his reputation as a clutch performer, over his propriety in five Los Angeles Lakers championships.

Pay no mind when he tells you he never listens to it because he’s too much within the hysteria that surrounds him. Rest assured, he ingests it.


*“People kind of get bored with things that I’ve done, so they try to find new ones to talk about or try to find numbers to justify certain things,” Bryant told Yahoo! Sports on Wednesday. “That’s what happens when you win. I remember Magic and Michael [Jordan] going through similar things. Hey, the talk before was that I couldn’t do it without Shaq. Well I did that. And then I did it again. Now it’s something else. They’re always going to come for something else.

“But I win. We win.”*

After the Los Angeles Lakers practiced on Wednesday, Bryant wore a black ski cap, ankle tape and a bemused grin in the bleachers of Emerson College. Here, he spit out his metaphors through the stark prism with which he sees the game. Bryant still believes this season will come down to big shots because it always does. He still believes that ball belongs in his hands because those moments have always belonged to him.

*“If somebody had their life on the line, and they’ve got their options on who they want to save their life – tell me who you’re going to pick?” Bryant asked. “You’re going to look at the stats first?”*

Eventually, Bryant will get the final word this basketball season. He’ll have the ball, the game, the chance for the Lakers’ three-peat within his grasp. Perhaps it’ll be here at the Boston Garden, where the Lakers play the Celtics on Thursday night. Perhaps it’ll be in the Western Conference finals against the San Antonio Spurs. Perhaps it’ll come against LeBron James and the Miami Heat.

Across the past four years, Bryant and these Lakers have been through a long, long grind. Long seasons, long pushes into the playoffs, into Games 6’s and 7’s of the NBA Finals.

His shoe off, Bryant’s left ankle was exposed on the floor on Wednesday. The Lakers trainer had delivered several minutes of electric stimulation treatment and wrapped it. When asked the source of the problem, Bryant shrugged.

“Fifteen years,” he said.

Fifteen years and that’s taken a toll on his body, if not his spirit. Among his ankle, knees and fingers, Bryant and these Lakers are no longer constructed to run roughshod through the regular season. Nevertheless, it’s February and the Lakers have still struggled to beat the league’s elite. This is a season without a signature victory, with a dicey proposition of past performance as the greater indicator of future success._













Full Article:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-kobelakers021011


----------



## Serious

http://sports.espn.go.com/boston/nba/columns/story?columnist=macmullan_jackie&id=6106450

_I've argued this with a lot of people in my life,'' Allen said. *"When people say God blessed me with a beautiful jump shot, it really pisses me off.* I tell those people, 'Don't undermine the work I've put in every day.' Not some days. Every day. Ask anyone who has been on a team with me who shoots the most. Go back to Seattle and Milwaukee, and ask them. The answer is me -- not because it's a competition but because that's how I prepare.

"[My preparation] drives me insane. I'm wrought with anxiety about being ready, about getting my shots in with nobody on the floor but me. Sometimes I get this bad feeling, almost like an itch, and I've got to get rid of it. I've got to get out there and get my shots up so that feeling goes away. It is bothering me right now. Small things are getting to me.

"Some people could care less if they make a jump shot, a free throw," Allen continued. *"I have chosen to zone in and focus on this. I played baseball and football and some soccer, and I truly would have been the best at those sports at whatever position I chose because I would have set my mind to it.*

*"I'm of sound mind and body, two arms and two legs, like millions of other people, but the ones who want it badly enough set themselves apart.''*_


----------



## Serious

Interesting Dirk stat. 

I know people like to call him a choker and whatnot, but check this shit out:



28.4ppg, 12.2rpg, 49%fg, 39%3pt in career elimination games.

* According to Elias Sports Bureau, in the ENTIRE history of the NBA, in elimination-games, Dirk Nowitzki has 13 30+ point performances. Only Wilt, tied at 13, and Jerry West at 14, have achieved similar results!
* Dirk career Game 7’s
Game 7 vs Kings: 31 pts and 19 rebounds (50% shooting)
Game 7 vs Blazers: 31 pts and 11 rebounds (50% shooting)
Game 7 vs Rockets: 14pts and 14 rebs (But his team won in blow out fashion) (5-14 shooting)
Game 7 vs Spurs: 37 points and 15 rebounds with the clutch three point play. (above 50% shooting)

Kobe career Game 7’s
vs Celtics: 6-24 (23pts)
vs Rockets 4-12 (14pts)
vs Suns 8-16 (21pts)
vs Kings 10-26 (30pts)
vs Blazers 9-19 (25pts)


Last year,
* Dirk was second in the NBA only behind LeBron in 4th quarter scoring per game (6.3ppg)
(5 minutes left in the game, also overtime) their %s

Free-Throwing “Clutch”
Dirk (62-of-64 97 % ) LeBron (74-of-91 81% ) Kobe (46-of-55 84% ) Durant (69-of-81 85% )
3-Point Shooting “Clutch”
Dirk (13-of-18 72% ), LeBron (17-of-54 32% ), Kobe (11-of-31 35% ), Durant (10-of-31 32% )
Field-Goal Shooting “Clutch”
Dirk (64-of-137 47% ), LeBron (68-of-147 46% ), Kobe (48-of-111 43% ), Durant (43-of-115 37% )







Really isn't right for Dirk to perform great in clutch situations and not get credit for it.


----------



## grimble crumble

hes had some good game 7's, but the dude has been to the playoffs *10* times and of those 10 times, *4 *of those trips were *first round exits* and another 4 were second round exits.

il never forget that year he and his mavs won 67 games, one of the best records in nba history and they were up against the 8th seed warriors that hadnt made the playoffs in god knows how long. the mavs lost in *6 games* with dirk only scoring 19 per game on 39% shooting 21% behind the arc for the ENTIRE SERIES. it was total collapse, then in game 6 with the mavs facing elimination dirk shot 2-13 for that game utterly falling apart. it was only the third time in nba history that an 8th seed has won in the first round and the first playoff series won for the warriors since 1991 dude

hard to live past a series like that when you had the best team in the nba.


----------



## axl blaze

_Kobe has a flu,
has a shitty game_


----------



## grimble crumble

shit I hope the entire team had the flu the last two games. how do you go and beat boston on the road, then beat the knicks on the road and follow it by getting hammered by oralndo and charlette


----------



## axl blaze

I'm sure you know as a b-ball that's just the ups and downs of the regular season. although that Lakers game last night, LA looked more like the Cleveland Cavs than the LA Lakers

let's talk about my Cavs!! they won!! do you want to know what it's like living in Columbus, not even Cleveland, at a bar where EVERYBODY is on their feet - SO HAPPY that the Cavs just beat a very fucking solid LA Clips team in OT? it is kind of sad, but again, it reaffirms my intense love for the Cavs

LBJ kinda fucked them over this year, but do you guys think they can recover next year? I do think Byron Scott is a good coach. maybe if they draft some in-state talent like JJ Sullinger (having a dominate big man), they can get over this LBJ-induced leprosy?

I just fear the day when the NBA ships them off, like the fucking beloved Seattle Seahawks. what a mess that was, for us fans


----------



## axl blaze

hilarious video for my LA Lakers fans


----------



## axl blaze

Cavs are up 8 on the Lakers after the first quarter....that just means they'll only lose by 36

moar LA tidbits - hilarious!!!


----------



## grimble crumble

LA diserved to lose. how disappointing


----------



## KamMoye

i'ma
rebel without a cause
bet i'm about to ball
AND NEVER LET UP
look how i just crept up without applause!
the center of attention, this is clever i'm
pau gasol
really tho, i'm lebron
really don't got my mind
I WILL REALLY GO COLUMBINE! AND THROW UP THE DIAMOND SIGN!
but now they on my dick, i should throw a condom on
cuz a nigga coming raw like i ain't got one dog
and i stoppin nor coppin' no please
i just lock and load squeeze!
dog i'm on a higher level
i'm
on
top
of
nose
BLEEDS!
niggas say they sick but when they rock they don't sneeze
like that nigga on the block waiving his glock but won't squeeze
PLEAS!


----------



## axl blaze

LA loses to the Cavs!! LA loses to the Cavs!! I'm in NBA relevancy heaven, even though Pau Pau had a great game






when are the Lakers going to realize that Bynum is not worth it? not trading him for Melo, that's going WAY too far


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

lol Lakers suck. 


Funny how we all expected the Celtics to disappear this year, and San Antonio to remain irrelevant, and now these old geisers are the teams we expect to see in the NBA title game.


----------



## axl blaze

sup 3, 4 - how ya been? and is LBJ a bandwagon Cavs fan??


> *
> LeBron James: 'Good for the Cavs'*
> 
> TORONTO -- The last time the Cleveland Cavaliers played the Los Angeles Lakers, LeBron James was interested in karma. This time, he was interested in congratulations.
> 
> More From ESPNLosAngeles.com
> 
> The Lakers' shocking loss to the Cavs makes the road to a three-peat look a lot rougher, writes J.A. Adande. Daily Dime
> 
> Following their 103-95 victory over the Toronto Raptors Wednesday night, James and several of his Heat teammates stayed in the visitor's locker room at Air Canada Centre to watch the final minutes of the Cavs' stunning 104-99 upset of the Lakers in Cleveland.
> 
> "Good for the Cavs," James said. "You definitely didn't expect the Lakers to have another letdown in Cleveland. But I've played with a few of those guys in Cleveland and they want to win."
> 
> James' reaction was measured and intriguing considering his comments the last time the teams met last month. While in Los Angeles with the Heat to play a game against the Clippers the next night, James made waves when he seemed to take a shot at his old team during their historic 55-point loss to the Lakers.
> 
> "Crazy. Karma is a b----. Gets you every time. It's not good to wish bad on anybody. God sees everything!" James tweeted at the time.
> 
> The next day, James said: "It's just how I was feeling at the time. It wasn't even a comment from me, it was someone who sent it to me and I sent it out. It wasn't toward that team."
> 
> This time, his comments were favorable when asked about his old team's big victory. He said the Heat can take a lesson.



sourcehttp://sports.espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/miamiheat/news/story?id=6130441


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> sup 3, 4 - how ya been? and is LBJ a bandwagon Cavs fan??
> 
> 
> sourcehttp://sports.espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/miamiheat/news/story?id=6130441




Alright. Away from BL for a little bit. 


I told you LBJ isn't that bad. 

I'm still looking forward to that Heat-Cavs playoff matchup occurring some time in the next couple of seasons. Hopefully they win the lottery this year and pick up a pretty good player. This season is the best thing that could have happened for Cavs fans after losing LBJ. If they were an 8th seed this year, they would be destined for mediocrity for a long, long time. Instead, they are going to get a high pick and rebuild from the ground up. Once they get a star over there, they can worry about free agency. 

With their luck, however, they will probably finish with the leagues worst record and somehow end up with the final lottery pick. I can just see it now.


----------



## axl blaze

I used to love LBJ. he's kind of a douche in his man-child antics and questionable thought process, but he was _my _douche

if the Cavs get JJ Sullinger from Ohio State, combined with JJ Hickson, they would have some dominant Big Men. their most concerns are at G and PG, but eh, I believe in drafting the best possible player (not to mention I don't see a lot of talent in the PG/G position in the draft this year)

CLE with final pick, I can see it now






in other news, happy born day Mike


----------



## grimble crumble

I went into this season thinking wade>bron but I might leave it with bron>wade depending on how the post season goes.


----------



## Serious

http://twitter.com/RONARTESTCOM/status/38079937667805184#

This was his tweet RIGHT after we lost...

Glad to see him setting his priorities straight. 







axl blaze said:


> LA loses to the Cavs!! LA loses to the Cavs!! I'm in NBA relevancy heaven, even though Pau Pau had a great game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when are the Lakers going to realize that Bynum is not worth it? not trading him for Melo, that's going WAY too far



He is worth it. No Bynum, no rings. He owned Perk on one leg in the Finals last year, he's gonna tear him up this year. 



axl blaze said:


> I used to love LBJ. he's kind of a douche in his man-child antics and questionable thought process, but he was _my _douche
> 
> if the Cavs get JJ Sullinger from Ohio State, combined with JJ Hickson, they would have some dominant Big Men. their most concerns are at G and PG, but eh, I believe in drafting the best possible player (not to mention I don't see a lot of talent in the PG/G position in the draft this year)
> 
> CLE with final pick, I can see it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in other news, happy born day Mike



So what do you think about Eyenga? Seems to me that kid has sooo much potential.


----------



## Serious

D-Rose  finished with a new career high, 42 points. (64% shooting), [6-6 FT], 8 assists, 5 rebounds!

I love this kid.





If LeBronzy still ends up winning the MVP, I'm gonna be fucking pissed. 


Some people just don't realize that James has the luxury of having Wade (arguably the best SG in the game), carrying the Heat and taking over games when LeBron isn't on. Who does Rose have of that same caliber?


Approximately, half of the Heat games this year, LeBron has led or carried the team. In approximately the other half of the team's games, Wade has led or carried them.

No other MVP candidate has anything CLOSE to this. Gasol is the dominant force on the Lakers instead of Kobe in a game maybe one out of ten games. Boozer leads the Bulls rather than Rose maybe two or three games out of ten. And nobody except Dirk ever leads the Mavs-- if Dirk isn't there to lead them, they don't win period...





-----

from insider:


_As we noted earlier Thursday, a sale of the Pistons could clear the deck for a Richard Hamilton buyout, should he not get dealt before the trade deadline.

We noted some chatter Wednesday that the Celtics, looking for some wing depth with the injury to Marquis Daniels, are registering interest if Hamilton is bought out.

And Chris Mannix of Sports Illustrated is reporting the Bulls could be in the mix, too.

"Rival executives believe Chicago is a leading candidate to land Hamilton as well, should Hamilton be bought out by the Pistons," he wrote.

The Bulls are looking for an upgrade at shooting guard, something Hamilton could certainly provide._


----------



## grimble crumble

word is matt barnes is comming back early march for some much needed defense and 3point shooting. 

saw highlights from the bulls spurs... FUCK D rose can get to the hole and is single handedly carrying that team to more than respectable record dude has got to be the fav for mvp


----------



## grimble crumble

anyone else think the dunk contest surpassed expectations. javelle magee's 2 ball dunk had to be my favorite

excited for the allstar game tonight.


----------



## 23536

grimble crumble said:


> anyone else think the dunk contest surpassed expectations. javelle magee's 2 ball dunk had to be my favorite
> 
> excited for the allstar game tonight.



DeRozan was robbed I think.  Magee's dunks were the most difficult, but DeRozan's were the best looking.

there's something to say about Ibaka doing something that maybe nobody has ever done before.

Judges should be able to look at the video before giving out points.  That goes for all sports where a panel of judges determines the winner.


----------



## grimble crumble

235360287471352662 said:


> DeRozan was robbed I think.  Magee's dunks were the most difficult, but DeRozan's were the best looking.
> 
> there's something to say about Ibaka doing something that maybe nobody has ever done before.
> 
> Judges should be able to look at the video before giving out points.  That goes for all sports where a panel of judges determines the winner.



yeah my brother thought DeRozan got robbed too. 

I thought mcgee should have won it no question. his 2 hoop one and his backword contort thing were sic.

derozan had that one amazing one but his other ones wernt up to par

we both agreed that blake griff shouldnt have one despite his amazing in game dunking rep.


----------



## axl blaze

Serious said:


> He is worth it. No Bynum, no rings. He owned Perk on one leg in the Finals last year, he's gonna tear him up this year.



I suppose that is one way to look at it. however, I think that LA's belief that they would have lost some key games without Bynum, is an exaggeration. sure, Pau Pau is a pussy at times on defense (but he is spectacular on O)... I still think that Lakers would have been okay

plus, I damn near despise those NBA cats that seem to be injured and out perpetually. I am starting to turn disgusted at those players... to the point where I'm turning sour, even at a fellow Ohio State product in Greg Oden. what a fuckin puss



Serious said:


> So what do you think about Eyenga? Seems to me that kid has sooo much potential.



hot damn! Christian Eyenga continually solid preformances have flown straight over the heads of hoops heads, due to the media focusing on Cleveland's Streak of Shame

Eyenga gets better every single game he plays, and plus those ballers from the Nation of Africa have always been awesomely awesome when they're good (like Dikembe!!)

through most likely his soon-to-be notorious hustle; Eyenga succeeds in just about everything on the damn court. everything from shooting threes to rebounds to steals and to blocks

I played a show in Cleveland last night. ya'll probably didn't consider the economic ramifications of LBJ peacing, and how the city is most likely going to lose millions and millions of stacks of paper

it's kinda like taking the Packers away from Green Bay - how would the city suddenly make up for millions? if you lived in Cleveland, you always said to yourself "at least we're not Detroit," because no offense or anything, I could see that concrete jungle seceding from the Union lol

yo props to Serious for picking up on Christian Eyenga's abilities, as the media was more focusing on the losing streak. I think Eyenga + JJ Hickson (who is also young and developing) are two definite diamonds in the rough (as of late)

props to ya'll, us S&G regulars talk a damn good basketball game. this NBA discussion is leaps and bounds more interesting/profound than most of the lame homer boards out there. all I can do is try to keep up on my extremely knowledgeable, funny, and up-to-date S&G brethren


----------



## Serious

Kobe gets his 4th ASMVP, ties Bob Pettit with the most awards...










Dwight to LA '12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kji9Vpu2RA&feature=player_embedded


edit: lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVFWPqZVDGg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Wolfy90

Havent posted in here for awhile, but yeah that all star game was a soilid one. I didnt like how Blake Griffin was the only real known name it kind of makes the dunk competeion a populartiy contest I wish James had the balls to do it. Then the line up of Blake, D howard, James, Derzoan would of been more enjoyable.


----------



## grimble crumble

^^^ griffin, LBJ, Howard, westbrook, mcgee = one sic ass dunk contest

all star game was fun to watch, its interesting seeing all the players interact. Kobe and Pau gave the laker fans something to be proud whith there solid performances (maybe it was a sorry for there shitty play as of of late)

anyone catch when kobe stole lebrons pass, lebron went for the block from behind but kobe dunked it then gave him a pat on the but a-la gentry style last year.

kevin durant looked like a star as well but gave props to kobe:
It was like playing in a playground. It was like a pickup game almost," Oklahoma City's Kevin Durant said. "Just to watch it, I see it on TV all the time, I play against him all the time. But to be on his team and see the things that he was doing out there is just amazing."

kind of like when kobe played with MJ in his first allstar game,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53QwPeImmAA    (2:26)


----------



## Serious

Melo, Billups to Knicks, it's official. Finally this drama is over. Their next game is on Wednesday...

http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nba/news/story?id=6145912




----

http://sports.espn.go.com/boston/nba/news/story?id=6145726

Really hope this doesn't happen, Battier guards Kobe better than anyone in the L.


----------



## axl blaze

are the New York Knicks a Championship contender in the East, now with Bullups and Melo?

I say yes. the Knicks have done okay enough without a good scorer like Melo, albeit with one of the weaker schedules in the whole NBA


----------



## grimble crumble

its hard to say because this "big three" seems a little more built for eachother. than the miami one youve got good big man - check, good point gaurd - check, and prolific scorer- check.

I think they will definetily cause ripples in the east this season but contendors right off the bat with a new team mid season and no real spark off the bench. im not too sure

one thing is for sure, as the lakers/spurs/mavs are all on there last spurts the east is going to be a basketball mecka in the years to come as the west teams fade with age.
durant and griffin will have to step up to rep the west


----------



## axl blaze

one thing is for sure, Spike Lee is masturbating furiously


----------



## grimble crumble

no doubt brotha lmao


----------



## Serious

axl blaze said:


> are the New York Knicks a Championship contender in the East, now with Bullups and Melo?


I don't think they're _legit_ contenders, at least not with D'Antoni still there. Next step is to fire him.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Serious said:


> I don't think they're _legit_ contenders, at least not with D'Antoni still there. Next step is to fire him.



D'Antoni chose the perfect no defense squad. The Knicks will score 110 points a night, the only problem is that the other team will score 120.


----------



## grimble crumble

If the knicks do end up getting cp3 somehow next year, I would take there big 3 over the other two big threes any day. It has widely been considered wher melo went Paul would go


----------



## Wolfy90

I dont think the Knicks are a contender yet, they dont have any solid defenders now if they some how got Shane Battier or someone who was d minded it would be nice also Roony Turaif as starting center= lol.

They will be a contender next year this year they will be a 5th seed team at best.


----------



## Wolfy90

Derion Williams is a net.


----------



## Serious

^ Yup.

And Gerald Wallace is a Blazer. 

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....-hard-for-gerald-wallace-among-other-suitors/


----------



## Serious

Crazy ass trade deadline. Ya'll keeping up? 


_"The Boston Celtics have reached an agreement in principle to trade Kendrick Perkins and Nate Robinson to the Oklahoma City Thunder for forward Jeff Green and center Nenad Krstic, league sources told Yahoo! Sports."_


Boston also traded Semih Erden and Luke Harangody for Cleveland's 2011 2nd round pick. Wtf that doesn't make sense. All their depth is gone, now I can see the Heat winning it. 



MoPete got moved from OKC to Charlotte, too, for Nazr Mohammed. OKC's front court just got HUGE. 


Aaron Brooks goes from Houston to Phoenix for Goran Dragic and a first-rounder.

OJ Mayo to Indy. 

Shane Battier and Ish Smith to Memphis for Thabeet and 1st round pick.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^If they are now starting serge ibaka at 4 I'll be thrilled. I have him on my fantasy team because of his shot blocking and the rest of his numbers suck unless he gets big minutes (which he hasn't been behind Green, Krstic and to a lesser extent, Collison)


----------



## Serious

lol 1/18

"Chris Bosh's shooting percentage for the season has dropped from .498 to .488 tonight, or 32nd to 40th in the NBA."


----------



## Serious

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/110225/part1&sportCat=nba

_As a Clippers season-ticket holder, I'm torn: Baron is one of those guys who feeds off the crowd, but if the crowd sucks, he just feeds himself._





DALLAS: C
The good news: For once, the Mavs didn't keep tinkering with their team like some rich housewife who can't stop changing her living room furniture. The bad news: They picked a bad February to sit out with so many significant trade chips floating around. Here's a question: *Doesn't Roddy Beaubois now have to become the next Tony Parker to excuse the fact that Dallas dubbed him untradable this winter? And if the answer is yes, should we start keeping our wives and girlfriends away from him?*


hahahahah


----------



## grimble crumble

Damn do not sleep on okc now. They are contenders imo. Portland will be a force as well when Roy is at full speed.

Th Boston trade has got to be the most shocking though. Think that one helps their enemies more than them


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Serious said:


> lol 1/18
> 
> "Chris Bosh's shooting percentage for the season has dropped from .498 to .488 tonight, or 32nd to 40th in the NBA."





The Bulls should be praising jesus for the win they just got last night. Bosh was open for almost all of his shots, and somehow managed to miss all but one. If he were 4 for 18, The Heat would have won, and if he were on his regular game, it would have been a blowout.


----------



## axl blaze

that was a game Chris Bosh should want to forgot (at least on the offensive side of the ball). I see myself pulling for the Chicago Bulls more and more, Derrick Rose is absolutely igniting in his point guard play. the only thing is, it is tough to root for Joakim Noah's ugly ass face for an entire game

Cavs got Baron Davis and let go of Mo Williams for a first round Clippers draft pick? I love Williams, but I have to remember his god awful play in the NBA Playoffs - I don't think this was the best move for the Clips, and I find myself now hoping they lose all their games (so that first round draft pick is nice and juicy) lol


----------



## Cane2theLeft

3 said:


> The Bulls should be praising jesus for the win they just got last night. Bosh was open for almost all of his shots, and somehow managed to miss all but one. If he were 4 for 18, The Heat would have won, and if he were on his regular game, it would have been a blowout.



Its not a matter of coincidence and the bulls shouldn't be thanking anyone... it was their defense. Its not coincidence they are ranked number 1 in the league and Noah was on Bosh most of the game in his head and shutting him down.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah... I believe both teams forced one another into like 44 percent shooting for the night. either they both were having a shitty night shooting, or they both were playing great defense

since both teams are solid defensive teams, I always like to rest my thoughts with the latter


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Did you watch the game?

When the Heat last lost to the Celtics, there were no excuses. The Celtics outplayed the Heat. Sure, they used a few dirty tactics, such as KG's nasty elbow to Mike Miller's head, and Rondo buzzing around LeBron like a fly in order to draw a technical, but they won, and looked like the better team.

On the other hand, Bosh had the worst night of his career while wide open all night. It's not like Bosh even needs to be open to hit that shot, but if you watched the game you would see how uncharacteristically poor he shot, and that he was definitely not properly defensed.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Axl, Bulls shot 41.5 and held miami to 40.5 after they shot ~50% in the first half. After the cavs dropped 31 in the first, the bulls held them to 14 in the third. 

The bulls on the season have held teams to under 41% FG at home, fucking crazy.

EDIT:

I did watch the game and I watch every bulls game as I live near Chicago.


----------



## Serious

Cavs just beat the Knicks lol.


----------



## Serious

Lol @ Melo


----------



## Warm'nFuzzy

yay my magic beat OKC


----------



## axl blaze

of course I check in whenever the Cavs win, and here I am after a pleasant victory my team stole from the new-look New York Knicks

I hate this superfriend/alliance style of play these NBA athletes are succumbing to, set as a precedent by LeBron James. could you ever imagine Michael Jordan hitting up Karl Malone and John Stockton, saying it would be real swell to form a Big Three? hell naw. I know the Knicks will go on to far more green pastures than the Cleveland Cavs, but it's nice to see the middle-sized market beat a big-market team

something a sports fan is accustomed with when watching the NFL, and it's admirable sense of parity

EDIT: hilarious tweets, Serious. it's always funny seeing a dumb athletes response VIA his Twitter feed


----------



## 23536

I'm preemptively calling the Kendrick Perkins trade one of the dumbest decisions in the history of decisions.



axl blaze said:


> something a sports fan is accustomed with when watching the NFL, and it's admirable sense of parity



don't get used to it.  there may not even be a franchise player clause in the NFL's new CBA. If the NBA had a similar clause then the Cavs would still have Lebron

wow since 1983 only 7 teams have been NBA champs--an average of a 4-peat per team


----------



## Serious

Lmfao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSgjzqf15vE


----------



## grimble crumble

Wow all 3 of the nationally televised games were playoff level intensity, lovin it. And I know all of you were too.


----------



## axl blaze

yup, it's been a pretty legit day


----------



## Serious

The Decision II

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-murphydecision022811


----------



## grimble crumble

^^^ same for mike bibby as well. there is no way the heat arnt getting at least one of the two. ide say bibby for sure


----------



## 23536

*ad in LA TIMES*


----------



## axl blaze

"underprivileged"?!

Jay Z is going to go all Cristal and call that racist, they better watch out


----------



## Serious

_The Oklahoma City Thunder has agreed to terms on a contract extension for Kendrick Perkins, the 6-foot-10 center acquired via trade with Boston last Thursday, The Oklahoman has learned.
Terms of the deal were not immediately known, but Perkins is eligible for a four-year extension. Perkins earlier this season had turned down a four-year offer worth approximately $22 million from the Celtics.
With the two sides agreeing to a deal now, the risk of Perkins leaving the Thunder as an unrestricted free agent this summer has been removed.
Perkins said in his introductory press conference Saturday that he wanted to be in Oklahoma City for “the long haul.”
“I hope I can be here,” Perkins said. “I (want to) be here. I couldn’t find a better situation for myself. I really want to be here. It’s just a great organization.”
-DM-_

Wonder how much he got... probably 35 mil.


----------



## axl blaze

so who do ya'll got in your prelimenary Top 3 picks for NBA MVP?

mine are...

1) Derrick Rose
2) Dwight Howard
3) LBJ

but there is a LOT of basketball to be played. this is the time when the MVP should start to get hot... 

I think Kobe Bryant could get the MVP this year, sort of like making up for him only winning one MVP award in his entire career


----------



## Serious

1. D-Rose
2. D-Rose
3. D-Rose

I'd love to see Kobe get one more, he deserved it more than Dirk... but it's not gonna happen. 


Some people just don't realize that James has the luxury of having Wade (arguably the best SG in the game), carrying the Heat and taking over games when LeBron isn't on. Who does Rose have of that same caliber? 

Rose is more deserving of the award, especially since he has been winning games without Boozer early in the season and without Noah now.


Approximately, half of the Heat games this year, LeBron has led or carried the team. In approximately the other half of the team's games, Wade has led or carried them.

No other MVP candidate has anything close to this. Gasol is the dominant force on the Lakers instead of Kobe in a game maybe one out of ten games. Boozer leads the Bulls rather than Rose maybe two or three games out of ten. And nobody except Dirk ever leads the Mavs-- if Dirk isn't there to lead them, they don't win period... 







Damn those Mavs are so deep...

http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=6175289


----------



## Serious

Great read, full article: 

By discovering a Jordanesque killer - 03.07.11 - SI Vault


It is a chilling term but high praise in the NBA, reserved for the likes of Kobe Bryant and Michael Jordan, Larry Bird and Isiah Thomas. Even in this era of advanced metrics, there is no quantifying killers, but players can tell you who they are by the shots they make. "They are the guys who get you the need baskets," says Bulls reserve forward Brian Scalabrine, referring to the vital hoops that stop runs and close out games. "I have a different word for killers. I call them mother-------. *And right now, Derrick Rose is the baddest mother------ in the league by far. He is the reason we win."*



"I'm way cockier than he is," says Scalabrine, "and I never play."

lol


----------



## grimble crumble

ide have to say I agree 100% with serious list. 

Drose is one has been one bad man this year, so bad infact that its stealing the thunder from the amazing job tom tom thibodeau has done with this teams defense.

on a completely different note, the denver nuggets are the prime example of the "get something instead of nothing" strategy when it comes to handling your superstars. they made the right move with melo and because of it dont have to start from square one again. they will make playoffs and have a decent chance of making it of round one if they keep their 5th seed position.

they can build on that and not fade into nothingness


----------



## axl blaze

I do think Derrick Rose is the best player in the NBA right now, but one has to ask - are the Chicago Bulls truly contenders for the Championship? sometimes I think yes, sometimes I think no. either way - I'm not 100 percent sold on them right now. I do think that the MVP's team should be contenders, obviously 

I agree with all criticisms of LBJ. he has a pretty tough scheddy coming up, so I'd like to see him do well before I move him up. and just like Skip Bayless I would love to see him finally finish a game!!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> I do think Derrick Rose is the best player in the NBA right now, but one has to ask - are the Chicago Bulls truly contenders for the Championship? sometimes I think yes, sometimes I think no. either way - I'm not 100 percent sold on them right now. I do think that the MVP's team should be contenders, obviously
> 
> I agree with all criticisms of LBJ. he has a pretty tough scheddy coming up, so I'd like to see him do well before I move him up. and just like Skip Bayless I would love to see him finally finish a game!!



He does, actually. He's not the guy you want to see take that last second three-pointer, and he knows it. He is, however, very good at finding the most qualified open man and making that game clutching assist in the last seconds, probably as good at this as the best point guards in the NBA.

Wade isn't too good at this either, but for some reason his three point percentage goes way up in these moments during the playoffs. When the pressure is really on, Wade is the guy the Heat will go to. 

And yeah, Rose looks like he deserves the MVP right now. However, all it takes is 2-3 games for everybody to change their minds all over again. If the season ended a month ago, LeBron would have been the MVP. A month from now, it could be Rose, LeBron, or Howard. Nobody ever takes the entire season into review. The final month is the most important in the decision making process.


----------



## Serious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9ecgDb4Kzk&feature=player_embedded

Finished with 28/11/4. 




Greg Monroe had another nice game, 18/11/4/2. He continues to play well with little to no offense ran through him. Can't imagine what numbers he could put up if his coach and teammates actually ran some O through the guy in the post.



edit: 

Some stuff regarding Greg Monroe:

Greg Monroe ranks #1 in steals among Rookie bigs (1 per game). League-wide he ranks #8 in steals per game among PFs and #2 among C's.

In 4 games since break, Greg Monroe averaging 16.8 and 12.8.

Blake Griffin #1 in Rookie PER (22.34). #2 is Greg Monroe at 16.


----------



## Serious

Timberwolves rookie Wes Johnson's newfound confidence will get a test Tuesday night at Target Center against the Lakers' Kobe Bryant. But it won't be their first go-round.

Johnson met Bryant during last spring's playoffs, when the former Syracuse star was in Los Angeles for a predraft workout. The two players share an agent, Rob Pelinka, who helped put Johnson in touch with Bryant. The two swapped phone numbers, and when Johnson decided to train last summer in L.A., the two worked out a couple of times before Bryant had offseason surgery.

It started one day when Bryant phoned Johnson with instructions to meet him. Johnson got there at 8 a.m. and Bryant already had finished lifting weights. The two went out on the court, where Bryant gave Johnson some pointers on the triangle offense.

"Ever since then, I've looked to him for advice," Johnson said.

That advice might not help Johnson slow down one of the league's best players Tuesday night, but ... "I'll do my best to make all his shots tough, make every catch tough for him," he said. "Really, I'll just try to slow him down."

Even during the season, Johnson said, Bryant has watched some Wolves games. He has called and given Johnson advice, things to work on. For a young man who grew up idolizing Bryant's game, this is pretty big stuff.

"It's a great blessing," Johnson said. "I can't put into words what it says about him, just looking out for me, giving me words of advice, his opinion on things I need to work on. I appreciate it."

The Lakers coming to town coincides with Johnson playing as well as he has all season. Johnson struggled badly heading into the All-Star break. But a weekend in L.A. for the Rookie Challenge (and the rest of the All-Star festivities) was the perfect tonic. Not only did Johnson play well in the Rookie Challenge, he also got a first-hand view of how the game's best players handled themselves.

"The whole atmosphere and energy and excitement of All-Star weekend, in general, it really just opened my eyes," Johnson said. "I came back from there fresh. You come back to your team and you bring a different vibe."

And a different role. Corey Brewer, who had spent much of the season starting at guard, was traded to New York. Martell Webster, a veteran coming off the bench, was hurting because of a bad back. That left Johnson to play big minutes. He has responded, scoring 39 points in the past two games, his highest total in back-to-back games this season.

Even better, Johnson has begun to show some potential on defense. He picked up 17 points with seven rebounds, three assists and four steals against Golden State on Sunday. He also had two blocks, including a game-sealing one on Monta Ellis late in the game.

"I think he has started to see what he has the potential to become as a player," Wolves coach Kurt Rambis said. "We're asking him to do more things, in terms of handling the ball, attacking the basket, being a passer off his driving opportunities."

Johnson's defense has improved, in starts and stops, as well. There have been times when defensive lapses have forced Johnson to the bench. But there he was Sunday with the game on the line, stopping Ellis, one of the league's most accomplished scorers.

Next up: Bryant. One thing he learned from his summer workouts with the Lakers star was don't talk trash.

"He was trying to get the ball and I stole it," Johnson said. "And he yelled out to the ref, and I was laughing. He came up and shook his head, threw the ball at me. Just a little fun. But you don't want to wake him up, just keep him controlled."

The mentor/student relationship temporarily ends during the game. Johnson said he is most impressed with the killer instinct Bryant shows on the court. It's an attitude he's trying to mimic. Johnson said even his mother has been on him about that.

"She wants me to get back to my old ways of being out there, yelling," Johnson said. "It will happen soon enough."

Johnson said he plans to work out with Bryant next summer. But first, he will try to slow down Bryant on Tuesday night.

"I plan on him coming out aggressive from the start," Johnson said. "Soon as the tip, I expect him to come out full-speed."



http://www.startribune.com/sports/wolves/117121938.html


----------



## Serious

loooool Heat.













Great game plan, Spo.

0:07 99-96 Chris Bosh misses 26-foot three point jumper
0:05 99-96 Mike Miller offensive rebound
0:03 99-96 LeBron James misses 25-foot three point jumper
0:00 99-96 Mike Bibby offensive rebound



Bibby & Miller on the glass; their big guys behind the arc.


----------



## Serious

No ice in those veins. (0-6 in game winning/tying shots this season)

































Heat 1-7 in games that are decided in 3 or less points.


1. Fri, Nov 5, 2010 vs New Orleans Hornets

93-96 L

2. Tue, Nov 9, 2010 vs Utah Jazz

114-116 L

3. Sat, Nov 20, 2010 vs Memphis Grizzlies

95-97 L

4. Sat, Dec 18, 2010 vs Washington Wizards

95-94 W


5. Mon, Dec 20, 2010 vs Dallas Mavericks

96-98 L

6. Sat, Jan 15, 2011 vs Chicago Bulls

96-99 L

7. Sun, Feb 13, 2011 vs Boston Celtics

82-85 L

8. March 03, 2011 vs Orlando Magic

96-99 L




----

Also 12-16 against teams above .500.




______


looool Bosh. Poor guy, all he wanted to do is chill.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y_Mmo08lvc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## axl blaze

I'm really loving your Heat hate. please, keep them coming


----------



## Personal Freedom

Serious said:


> No ice in those veins. (0-6 in game winning/tying shots this season)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heat 1-7 in games that are decided in 3 or less points.
> 
> 
> 1. Fri, Nov 5, 2010 vs New Orleans Hornets
> 
> 93-96 L
> 
> 2. Tue, Nov 9, 2010 vs Utah Jazz
> 
> 114-116 L
> 
> 3. Sat, Nov 20, 2010 vs Memphis Grizzlies
> 
> 95-97 L
> 
> 4. Sat, Dec 18, 2010 vs Washington Wizards
> 
> 95-94 W
> 
> 
> 5. Mon, Dec 20, 2010 vs Dallas Mavericks
> 
> 96-98 L
> 
> 6. Sat, Jan 15, 2011 vs Chicago Bulls
> 
> 96-99 L
> 
> 7. Sun, Feb 13, 2011 vs Boston Celtics
> 
> 82-85 L
> 
> 8. March 03, 2011 vs Orlando Magic
> 
> 96-99 L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> Also 12-16 against teams above .500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______
> 
> 
> looool Bosh. Poor guy, all he wanted to do is chill.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y_Mmo08lvc&feature=player_embedded



& yesterday's loss  was after blowing a 24 point lead..LOL, love it


----------



## Max Power




----------



## We are all ONE

It pains me to say this as I am a die had Lakers fan
But if they trip up, I'd like to see the Bulls take it this year
Rose as we all know is great, but goddamn is it me or is he just that much faster than the entire league - dudes got quicks

and lol Heat, sweet jesus


----------



## axl blaze

as I said before... would it kill LBJ et al to _finally _finish a game??


----------



## grimble crumble

lebron is a physical beast with speed. just doesnt have that killer instinct. I think if he were to work on his footwork a little more and his jump shot it would help develop that ability to just will vicotries out of your ass that the goats have

essentially what I see happening at the end of close nit grind it out game with LBJ is this: the defense will cut off his lanes to the hoop around the free throw line and he doesnt quite have the footwork to get through a Defence that collapses the middle (were talking half court offense here, not transition which lebron dominates with his speed and size) and he doesnt have post game to back down someone down and pull a turnaround jumper with, so he will try and find an open man instead. either that or he will just chuck up a 26 footer. 

im telling you lebron racks up a lot of points in transition and in foul shots, its hard for him in the closing seconds, in half court offense against good D. dude needs to work on post game footwork back-to-the-basket moves, and this would all be solved. 

cant wait for the games tomorrow though. spurs seem to be at the top of their game as usual and LA has been playing like they actually have been to the finals 3 years in a row riding this 6 game winstreak against good teams. should be a battle

and miami is in total crisis mode trying to chip away at that now 1-8 record against elite teams starting tomorrow against the leagues leading prospect for mvp, Drose and the bulls


----------



## Personal Freedom

Max Power said:


>



ohhh..well fuck! teach me how Dougie!


----------



## Serious

grimble, you are spot on about Bron's game. that's why I can't see him dominating the league once he hits 30+... he has already peaked athletically. 





Eric Bledsoe is a fucking *BEAST!*

New career high 20 points (7-11 FG), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, *7 steals *(3 in the clutch), a bunch of deflections and altered shots that don't show up in the boxscores. Kid was everywhere. Also blocked JR Smith's dunk but they called it a foul which was BS... they replayed it a few times and it was clean. All this in just 20 minutes of playing time.

Sucks Gordon re-injured that wrist again, hope it's nothing serious. :/

oh and Mo >>>>>>>> Baron.


----------



## axl blaze

Serious said:


> oh and Mo >>>>>>>> Baron.



just you wait till the playoffs. he will drop and empty bomb on the hearts of the Clippers fans


----------



## Max Power

no love for Love? 

a lot of homers ITT


----------



## grimble crumble

ya serious I would agree with that as well. unless he works on other aspects of his game he will decline quicker in his 30s then guys like kobe and mj have.

lebron is one of the best in the nba no doubt. but so often people hype him to a level hes not quite at yet because of his ability to throw up monster tripple doubles

fuck though rose was pulling some of the most explosive and acrobatic moves tonight. soooo fun to watch, the guy was in total kill mode the fourth quarter even though he said in an interview how mad at himself he was for that one turnover



Max Power said:


> no love for Love?



I got love for love man. whats he going for now his third fourth straight 20 20 game or his 50th double double in a row lmao insane. disconcerning that the team wont even make the playoffs though.


----------



## Serious

LA putting up a defensive clinic! Wow. 


This game is a perfect example of why, as I've stated NUMEROUS times in this thread, LA is the team to beat until a team can match the size/length/ability of their front line. Odom/Gasol/Bynum is a murderer's row of size/length. Duncan may as well be 6'6" out there. No team will beat LA until they're as big or bigger than them at the 4/5 spots. Period.

The fucking Mavs are a bigger threat. 

edit: Duncan 1-7. 
Love timmy but he looks so washed up...


----------



## Serious

Lol Manu still in the game.

Pops is MAD



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsrvFwo5FYY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Serious

Lol

http://www.sportsgrid.com/nba/the-miami-heat-are-apparently-crying-in-the-locker-room-right-now/









If this man doesn't win COY, I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## axl blaze

look at how ugly Noah's ass is. he is only gonna get uglier

and wow, we get to see MaxPower jump in, only to tell us were all homers? I suppose I could be a homer, but not this year and in the foreseeable future, because my team sucks

so there you have it, S&G, axl's only shooting straight from the hip these next couple years


----------



## Budisti

Gaah id watch NBA but its only aired in pay-to-watch channels here 8(
Gotta go to friends house every now and then and watch it


----------



## axl blaze

MaxPower: are you salty because you have switched your Florida fanhood over to the Miami Hear, from the Magic?

I didn't know Northern FLA cats could root for any Southern FLA team


----------



## Max Power

lulz

Oddly enough, I seldom cheer for the home team. In fact, I usually root against them. My true NBA love has always been the Spurs, in the East though I do like the Magic. I've never really cared for the Heat and even moreso now that SheBron on the squad. The homers comment was more about people rarely talking about small-market teams/players, eg K-Love.

p.s. I'm a Southern FLA cat.


----------



## axl blaze

well stick around some more, and you will here my annoying ass talk about the Cavs all week-long


----------



## grimble crumble

im a closet golden state admirer. really thought the curry ellis combo could work better with the addition of david lee. curry is a creative passer and accurate shooter, ellis is bonified scorer capable of 25-30 on any givin night, but it seems their small size is just too much of a defensive liability. one will have to go unless they can get some BIG size on the frontline


----------



## Serious

Untouchable Swag. 








lol @ Woj

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AiRirVvofJMq1rRFAC_OogK8vLYF?slug=aw-heatissues030611


----------



## Personal Freedom

grimble crumble said:


> im a closet golden state admirer. really thought the curry ellis combo could work better with the addition of david lee. curry is a creative passer and accurate shooter, ellis is bonified scorer capable of 25-30 on any givin night, but it seems their small size is just too much of a defensive liability. one will have to go unless they can get some BIG size on the frontline



ha! Im' from the bay...that's my team, I am usually to embarrssed to admit though...last exciting moment was when we upset the Mavs n round 1, I think that was in 07'


----------



## Cane2theLeft

The Warriors are fun as hell but just don't play any team defense... the bulls are rated number 1 defensively and only have 1 player averaging even 1.5spg and one player getting 1.5bpg while the warriors have 2 players in the top 10 (or 5?) in steals. 

I think they need a coach like Thibodeau to drill defense into them, they are one of the most naturally talented offensive teams but that means fuck all if you don't hold opponents below 110ppg. 

That bulls heat game was sick... Miami is 1 for 9 against the top five NBA teams now, right? Horrible in close games and can't close for shit. 

LA, Chicago, SA and Dallas (who, with the exception of LA, have all raped miami this year) show how much more important building a solid TEAM is over putting a couple superstars together.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Miami may be having more regular season struggles than any of us anticipated (probably won't even make it to 60 wins), but they will be a beast in the playoffs. 

It was the same story with all of Miami's championship caliber teams this decade, they would cruise through the season without beating any of the elite teams, and then all of a sudden turn it on in the playoffs. 

Although I think out of all of the threats to the Heat, Chicago is the most legitimate. Boston fucked itself by trading Perkins. And I'm not confident that San Antonio even makes it to the finals. Chicago just looks like the real deal right now.


----------



## Serious

Mobley! 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...ns-to-dispense-medical-marijua?urn=nba-331242


----------



## Serious

http://www.nba.com/2011/news/03/07/van-gundy-howard.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2

excerpt:
"This is the system David Stern and his minions like it,'' Van Gundy said. "So that's the system you have...I certainly can't have an opinion because David Stern, like a lot or leaders we've seen in this world lately, don't really tolerate other people's opinion or free speech or anything. So I'm not really allowed to have an opinion. So it's up to him.

"He decides and he likes the system he has.''


----------



## grimble crumble

comparing david stern to opressive dictators... man van gun really has a flare for the dramatics


----------



## Serious

god damn it, Heat might actually win this if they keep going to Wade. give LeBron some touches plz.


----------



## Max Power

I hope LeBron never wins a championship.

The only exception would be if he came off the bench as a role player during his last few years in the league.


----------



## Serious

Just wait til this kid is 100%

Better late than never for Lakers' Bynum to earn Jackson's respect | bynum, jackson, lakers - Sports - The Orange County Register
_
SAN ANTONIO – Before the game Phil Jackson mused about the San  Antonio  Spurs' uncommon fortune with health this season and said: "They  must  have Jesus Christ working on their bench as a trainer."


 The Spurs would've needed J.C. on the court to beat the Lakers on Sunday.

It might just turn out that this was Jackson's last trip to San   Antonio, because anyone banking on the Spurs beating the Thunder in the   potential 1-vs.-4 matchup in the Western Conference playoffs must think   that San Antonio's 40 percent 3-point success rate in the regular  season  automatically transfers over to postseason games.


"They're having a magical season," Jackson said nicely enough before   the game while still making it sound like people should pay no attention   to that man Gregg Popovich behind the curtain.


If this were the lockout-shortened, Jackson-dubbed "asterisk" 1998-99   NBA season that resulted in Popovich's first NBA title, we'd be in the   middle of the playoffs right now. And because the Lakers did play Sunday   as if it was a playoff game to be gotten, there is suddenly plain   reason to believe Jackson won't return to the city he has derided as a   "tourist trap" and whose River Walk is to him a "green rio."


If you're keeping score at home, Jackson is done with Memphis ("like   Dresden after the war") and probably Orlando ("plastic city"), has one   trip left to Sacramento ("semi-civilized" and "redneck in some form or   fashion") and might still draw New Orleans ("that mildew smell ...   permeates the air") in the playoffs.


But if the Lakers do meet the Spurs in the Western Conference finals,   there now should be no question whatsoever in anyone's mind that   Jackson has more chance of turning the San Antonio River water into wine   than Popovich has of elevating Tim Duncan, DeJuan Blair, Matt Bonner,   Antonio McDyess and Tiago Splitter to the point they can eliminate Pau   Gasol, Andrew Bynum and Lamar Odom.


Then again, neither Dallas nor Oklahoma City can hang with the Lakers   if Jackson successfully pulls off his magic trick of making Bynum   levitate like this.


Ground-bound much of the season after missing the first 24 games  after  his delayed knee surgery, Bynum is now demonstrating why I pegged  the  Lakers to win 68 regular-season games if he was healthy this season.


He initially embraced the opportunity to be the gatekeeper for  Lakers'  new defense that funnels opponents for him to change or block  their  shots, but then he let down. He got back on point at the All-Star  break  and realizes the satisfaction he can get out of piling up rebounds   that Gasol doesn't much want anyway.


"We talked to Andrew at the break about defense and what impact he can have on the game," Jackson said. "He showed it today."


In the first game after the break, Bynum had five points, 15 rebounds   and three blocks vs. Atlanta. His line Sunday in what Kobe Bryant   called a "really dominant" outing was nearly identical.


Bynum's boyhood idol, Duncan, noticed it, too, saying: "He bothered a   lot of people in the lane, and just his size was definitely the   difference." And you can just imagine how proud Jim Buss, having made   the trip to San Antonio, was to see first-hand as his boy looked like   the man among boys.


Bynum was coming off a six-block, 17-rebound game (13 in the first   half, most by any Laker in a half this season) in just 28 minutes. He   added three more blocks and 17 more rebounds Sunday in just 26 ½   minutes.
 That means for consecutive games Bynum has kept up a pace that   translates into eight blocks and 30 rebounds for a 48-minute game.
 Jesus Christ, Phil.


Let's note here that the Lakers lost to the Spurs a month ago because   they couldn't get a rebound and a stop, letting McDyess get that   buzzer-beating tip-in. Let's note here that Bynum had back-to-back   six-rebound games in the Lakers' consecutive pre-All-Star losses in   Charlotte and Cleveland.


There's no doubt that having Bynum as what he describes as a "rover"  in  the paint helps the Lakers run out and rotate aggressively on the   perimeter, which happened consistently against San Antonio.


"I realized where I could be a huge help, and that's on the defensive   end of the basketball," Bynum said. "Try and get every rebound. Try and   block every shot."


Meanwhile, Bynum's always analytical mind has shifted his body away   from expending energy posting up hard on offense. That's because his   notion now is that isolation post-ups tend to bog down the triangle   offense's ball movement. The better shots the ball movement produces   then, in turn, help maintain floor balance for the Lakers' vulnerable   transition defense.


This being Jackson's farewell season after consecutive titles, it was  a  pretty risky to alter the defensive scheme toward zone-based   principles. It was even more daring to devote major practice time for   Chuck Person, in his first season as a full-fledged Jackson assistant   after he was hired partly to babysit his buddy Ron Artest, to teach the   new defense.


But Person's new drills such as playing with one more player on  offense  than defense, forcing and training the defenders to be highly  active  and communicative, have "paid off a great deal," according to  Bryant.


So here is Bynum, looking like a standout in a way that was hard to imagine.


Even though everyone – Bynum included – realized Bynum's greatest   contributions to the recent titles has been in offering defensive size,   no one – Bynum included – expected him simply to cast aside that   long-held lust for scoring to do the dirty work.


"This team is going to win regardless if I get 15 points or if I get   four points; that's the kind of team we have," Bynum said. "This team   won't win if we don't have defensive toughness on the inside."


It's no magic act. It took years of push and pull – Bynum thinking he   was underutilized on offense, Jackson knowing he was out of shape,   mentally and defensively soft and undeserving of those crunchtime   minutes over Odom and Gasol that Bynum openly sniped about missing.


Bynum can score. He will earn his longed-for day in the All-Star sun someday when Jackson is gone.

The far greater accomplishment would be to earn the true respect of  the  greatest coach in NBA history before he goes out the door._


----------



## Max Power

Serious said:


> Just wait til this kid is 100%



ok.

. . .


----------



## We are all ONE

Bynum healthy - Lakers 3 peat
But dude is made of balsa wood 

watching him dominate the boards vs. San Antonio was beauty

lol Heat


----------



## Serious

C-Webb ftw hahaha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ5RgBdTXbs&feature=player_embedded





















lol Ron 

http://blog.mysanantonio.com/spursn...is-side-of-the-crash-with-the-e-ns-mr-coffee/

_Artest said he met Kolarik after the game.

“His name is Bob and we actually had coffee after the game together,” Artest said. “And we cried.” _



___


----------



## Serious

We are all ONE said:


> Bynum healthy - Lakers 3 peat
> But dude is made of balsa wood
> 
> watching him dominate the boards vs. San Antonio was beauty
> 
> lol Heat



He's gonna stay healthy this year, trust me. Those injuries were nothing more than freak accidents. He ain't no Greg Oden.



Bynum's defensive impact since ASB:


Vs Atlanta (80 points allowed, 36.6 opposition FG% )
Bynum: 15 rebounds, 3 blocks, 3 FGA in 25 minutes

Vs Portland (101 points allowed (in OT), 48 opposition FG% )
Bynum: 4 rebounds, 0 blocks, 6 FGA & 6 points in 31 minutes

Vs Clippers (95 points, 37.8 opposition FG% )
Bynum: 11 rebounds, 1 block, 10 FGA & 16 points in 32 minutes

Vs Thunder (87 points, 44.7 opposition FG% )
Bynum: 10 rebounds, 5 blocks, 7 FGA & 16 points in 31 minutes

Vs Timberwolves (79 points, 39.7 opposition FG% )
Bynum: 7 rebounds, 2 blocks, 10 FGA & 14 points in 27 minutes

Vs Charlotte (84 points, 39.8 opposition FG% )
Bynum: 17 rebounds, 6 blocks, 4 FGA in 28 minutes

Vs Spurs (83 points, 36.0 opposition FG% )
Bynum: 17 rebounds, 3 blocks, 2 FGA in 26 minutes

Vs Hawks (87 points, 31.8 opposition FG% )
Bynum: 16 rebounds, 3 blocks in 34 minutes


In those seven games, only once has their opposition cracked the 100 point mark; it was at the Rose Garden and the game went into overtime. Only twice has a team even managed to shoot over 40% against the Lakers in those last eight games. What's more obvious is Bynum's mentality. In games where Bynum focuses on defense rather then scoring; LA has prevailed in a very impressive fashion

vs the Thunder; he had 10 rebounds & 5 blocks in limited minutes, definitely one of the biggest reasons we prevailed. Against SA, he only attempted 2 shots all game while asserting himself defensively. Same with the game against Charlotte.


----------



## Serious

Really not happy with our defense right now... Miami is outhustling them too.
I thought LA would come out with more intensity after what happened on Christmas. Kobe needs to get Andrew more involved. Hopefully they turn it up in the 2nd half.


-

Miami's offensive rebounding is cracking me up. So UNLIKE them, but it's also saving their asses because they sure as hell can't check LA on the other end. They are going to need another miraculous rebounding half to pull this game off.




lol



MIAMI -- Los Angeles Lakers coach Phil Jackson doesn't watch much of the NBA when it's not for scouting purposes, preferring to watch the NHL or his favorite TV show, "Dexter," in his free time.
But when he does tune into basketball, it's not to watch the Miami Heat.

"Their basketball is very much in standing with Xbox games, or whatever those games are when you play one-on-one," Jackson said.


----------



## Serious

FAN UP MIAMI!


----------



## Serious

Wow, LA got screwed. No way they let Miami lose 6 straight.

Bibby tackled Gasol when Kobe was stripped, obvious no call. Then Wade mugs Kobe, no call. Finally, LeBron flops and gets two FTs. wow.

Kobe took some pretty stupid fucking shots though.


----------



## lostNfound

lol, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1C7b3urtrHI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## 23536

Kobe was so pissed about losing to the Heat that he spent an hour and a half after the game on the court of the AAA taking shots.  He went on beyond midnight; about a hundred fans stayed and watched the whole session. 

videos


----------



## Serious

Hahahhah Simmons!

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/110311&sportCat=nba


----------



## Serious

D-Will is one clutch MF! Boston just lost 3 of their last 4 games to sub .500 teams.



I honestly want to see Kobe sit this game out. Not just because of the severity of his injury but I want him to see how this team performs a full game without any of his scoring against an upper echelon. I especially want to see if any of our big men take over the game as they should.


Knowing Kobe though, I bet he plays through this injury. :/


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^I don't know if I'd call a team with the 8th best record an 'upper echelon' team. I guess it depends on how you define the terms though.


----------



## Serious

10-1 since ASB! 

Bynum 10/18 (9 OFF, 9 DEF), 1 assist, 4 blocks, 0 turnovers in only 27 minutes. 

That's 18 rebounds in a game where he was in foul trouble, too. That's just as impressive. Getting into foul trouble used to throw him out of rhythm whenever he got back onto the court. Now it doesn't slight him in the slightest.

Dwight had 22/15 but 9 turnovers, almost a triple double lol. And he played 42 minutes. 

Phil had employed the 2009 Finals defense on Dwight... let him catch, then blitz him with the blind side double. Still works.

Only 6 percentage points behind Dallas and 13 percentage points behind Boston. But we have them both on wins.


----------



## KamMoye

how many of you actually play basketball on a regular basis?

over/under: 1

i'm taking the under

power rankings:

1. lal
2. chi
3. okc
4. sas
5. mia
6. orl
7. bos
8. dal

1st 2 round predictions:

sas v no: sas in 4
lal v por: lal in 5
dal v mem: mem in 6
okc v den: okc in 5

chi v ind: chi in 4
bos v phi: bos in 6
mia v ny: mia in 5
orl v atl: orl in 4

sas v mem: sas in 6
lal v okc: okc in 7

chi v orl: chi in 7
bos v mia: mia in 6

sas v okc: okc in 6
chi v mia: mia in 7

mia v okc: mia in 7

this is what i hope what happens. it'd be cool as fuck. what prob happens:

sas v lal, lal wins in 6

orl beats bos in 2nd round

chi v mia ECF, chi in 7 due to home court

chi v lal, lal wins in 6

no basketball for me til the playoffs, gl everyone


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^as someone who cares, I feel I should inform you that NOW is the time to put the meth pipe down.


----------



## axl blaze

I just played basketball yesterday


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Anybody got any shit to talk about the Heat now?


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^Yep. They still haven't beaten Boston, Chicago or Dallas once this season and are what, 1 of 8 against the top 4 teams in the league?


----------



## Serious

3 said:


> Anybody got any shit to talk about the Heat now?



Yeah, they're not making the ECF.

Enjoy your 2nd round exit. Maybe in a few years.


----------



## Serious

Cane2theLeft said:


> ^as someone who cares, I feel I should inform you that NOW is the time to put the meth pipe down.



Ahahahahaha.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Cane2theLeft said:


> ^Yep. They still haven't beaten Boston, Chicago or Dallas once this season and are what, 1 of 8 against the top 4 teams in the league?



3-11 against teams regarded as "elite" with the wins over the Lakers and Spurs. Considering the Heat just beat the Western Conferences two best times, it is time for the league to start worrying again. Whoever wins the East wins the Finals. 

I'm not worried about Boston (trading Perkins is perhaps the dumbest thing I have ever seen done in the NBA, and there is a very long list of dumb things to choose from) but Chicago, in my opinion, is the only legitimate threat to the Heat come playoff time. The Celtics will likely fall to the number 3 spot, and we will have a Miami-Chicago ECF.


----------



## Serious

3 said:


> whoever wins the east wins the finals.



8)8)8)8)8)8)8)8)

Not enough rolling eyes for this ignorant statement.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I'll bet you an avatar on it.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

3 said:


> 3-11 against teams regarded as "elite" with the wins over the Lakers and Spurs. Considering the Heat just beat the Western Conferences two best times, it is time for the league to start worrying again. Whoever wins the East wins the Finals.



If you're going by record, Dallas is the second best team in the west and this is with more injury issues and lineup changes. I was curious so I looked up the 6 best teams performance against each other and its rather interesting. (wins/total... not wins/losses)


Mia.........3/11 
Dal.........5/11
SA..........5/11
LA...........5/10
Bos.........7/11
Chi..........9/12


EDIT:

With the win tonight and on the strength of a 7 game win streak, Chicago surpasses Boston for first seed (by half a game) and has the second best record in the league.


----------



## 23536

looks like the 3 seed in the East may be a blessing in disguise. The Knicks may fall to 7 when the season's up.  Facing the Sixers instead of the Knicks in round 1 seems like a prize.  Choose your adversary:


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

235360287471352662 said:


> looks like the 3 seed in the East may be a blessing in disguise. The Knicks may fall to 7 when the season's up.  Facing the Sixers instead of the Knicks in round 1 seems like a prize.  Choose your adversary:



Boston is falling, and falling hard, so Miami will likely pick up the 2 seed, with Chicago being the clear #1. 


This is totally awesome for basketball, and will be amazing if Miami wins the East. First we face our traditional rival, the Knicks. Everyone would expect the Heat to best them. 

Then, our biggest nuisance this season, the Celtics. I hate those guys. They play dirty in ways that aren't right with me. I don't mind physical play where you knock a guy in the head or foul hard, but doing things like that and buzzing around the opposing teams huddle in order to draw a technical just seems fucked up to me. I'm so glad they traded Perkins, they are nothing without him.

And then, if Miami beats Boston, they go on to face Chicago, the anti-Heat. They knocked us out of the playoffs a  few seasons ago. And they always give us trouble. They have an axe to grind and a hypocritical fan-base. They blame LeBron for going to Miami but they wanted him oh-so-badly themselves. I think this will be the best match-up in the playoffs, both of these teams are the best in the league. 

The winner of that particular contest will face either the Lakers or the Thunder (Spurs and Mavs ain't making it, I'm telling you), and win.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^Chicago has one of the largest, most diverse and dispersed fan bases of any sports team in the world and you really think all of us share a singular, uniformed view on the free agency situation last summer? You're a silly, silly man and I look forward to seeing your disappointment this post-season


----------



## Serious

Thank you Roy, Blazers. Nice defense by Portland there, Mavs got pwnt.
LA gonna get that 2 seed. 




3 said:


> I'll bet you an avatar on it.



You're on, sir! For how long?


----------



## Serious

LOL!

https://twitter.com/TheBillWalton

_As a young boy I often wondered why a butterfly wasn’t called a flutterby. Now, I simply grin in amazement at all of life’s creations.

The brutal death of Julius Caesar by Brutus on the Ides of March is only second to the vicious back stab Lebron James gave Cleveland.

The Golden State Warriors' defense is folding quicker than France in WWII. I'm appalled.

Glenn Beck is nothing more than a modern day Jay Gatsby attempting to extort his followers of their common decency with his vocal defecation_


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Serious said:


> Thank you Roy, Blazers. Nice defense by Portland there, Mavs got pwnt.
> LA gonna get that 2 seed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're on, sir! For how long?



1 month sounds about right. You lose, it is a Miami Heat avatar of my choosing (to be chosen before the finals). If I lose, it is an avatar of whatever team you choose (chosen before the finals).


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Cane2theLeft said:


> ^Chicago has one of the largest, most diverse and dispersed fan bases of any sports team in the world and you really think all of us share a singular, uniformed view on the free agency situation last summer? You're a silly, silly man and I look forward to seeing your disappointment this post-season



Are you saying you didn't want LeBron to come to Chicago?


Or that you don't hate him for joining the Heat? 

I can't really pick too many bones with Chicago. As I said, the Heat and Chicago are the two best teams in the league, and both of them have the brightest futures as well. I hate them, but I have to give props to the style of basketball that they play and their overall talent. I would much rather see them win it than Boston.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^I was actually hoping for Wade to come... I'd rather see Rose, Wade, Deng, Gibson, Noah over Rose, Bogans, Lebron, Gibson, Noah... but sure, I would've loved to see anyone join the bulls who could help them win. I loved Rose's response when asked about him not wanting Lebron - he said he texted him and told him he wouldn't mind if he came to Chicago but whatever. It was almost as funny as when he was asked if he was going to watch Lebron's much-hyped return to Cleveland and he said no, he had some Season 2 Dexter episodes to catch up on.

I have no animosity toward Lebron for going to Miami and I think most of the vitriol is just ridiculous.


----------



## Serious

3 said:


> 1 month sounds about right. You lose, it is a Miami Heat avatar of my choosing (to be chosen before the finals). If I lose, it is an avatar of whatever team you choose (chosen before the finals).


Sounds good.







I'm glad Bulls didn't sign Bron. With D-Rose and LeBron on the same team, you would see some of the same problems that you see with LeBron/Wade attempting to share the ball, only worse. Rose is perfect for that team. He is the point... He has the ball. The other players know their roles.

That is a real team. Throw Bron in there and, yeah... the talent level is through the roof, but Rose does not flourish with James pounding the ball at the top of the key... he wouldn't have anything close to the MVP season he is having now. He'd be averaging something like 18-5-4 with LeBron there.  And we all know LeBron cannot flourish in an offense with a ball-dominant point guard.

Also, Chicago wouldn't have made half their offseason acquisitions if they would've signed LeBron. 

Bulls are fine, they need a legit 2 and they're set.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Cane2theLeft said:


> ^I was actually hoping for Wade to come... I'd rather see Rose, Wade, Deng, Gibson, Noah over Rose, Bogans, Lebron, Gibson, Noah... but sure, I would've loved to see anyone join the bulls who could help them win. I loved Rose's response when asked about him not wanting Lebron - he said he texted him and told him he wouldn't mind if he came to Chicago but whatever. It was almost as funny as when he was asked if he was going to watch Lebron's much-hyped return to Cleveland and he said no, he had some Season 2 Dexter episodes to catch up on.
> 
> I have no animosity toward Lebron for going to Miami and I think most of the vitriol is just ridiculous.



Then we are cool.


It just seems that almost every fan and media outlet has vilified James for simply taking advantage of free agency. I understand there were some things that upset people, like "The Decision", but it is time to get over it.

It seems like people are simply upset about the supposed unfair competitive advantage a three superstar team might present, and they find whatever reason they can to justify their anger as anything other than bias for their own team. 

I know Cavs fans have every right to be upset, as any sports fan should be if a superstar leaves town. But they have gone way too far. I know LeBron comes off as a douche (Axl's words) sometimes, but nobody really knows how he is in real life. You got to respect the way he balls. Jordan and Kobe come off 10 times more douchy than LeBron ever did, and I can still respect the way they dominate the game.

I think people hate LeBron now more than they hated Kobe when everybody thought he raped a bitch. That is just fucked up.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^hey be nice - raped a _lady_. She was perfectly lovely and not a bitch at all. 

I'm sure just about everyone who is THAT good, THAT young, THAT wealthy and THAT surrounded by yes-men is going to be a huge fucking douche but I'm with you - I don't give a shit about that. I'm not looking to hang out with the guy, I just want to watch good basketball.


----------



## Serious

3 said:


> Then we are cool.
> 
> 
> It just seems that almost every fan and media outlet has vilified James for simply taking advantage of free agency. I understand there were some things that upset people, like "The Decision", but it is time to get over it.
> 
> It seems like people are simply upset about the supposed unfair competitive advantage a three superstar team might present, and they find whatever reason they can to justify their anger as anything other than bias for their own team.
> 
> I know Cavs fans have every right to be upset, as any sports fan should be if a superstar leaves town. But they have gone way too far. I know LeBron comes off as a douche (Axl's words) sometimes, but nobody really knows how he is in real life. You got to respect the way he balls. Jordan and Kobe come off 10 times more douchy than LeBron ever did, and I can still respect the way they dominate the game.
> 
> I think people hate LeBron now more than they hated Kobe when everybody thought he raped a bitch. That is just fucked up.



Lol since when was Bosh a superstar?


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^it depends what your criteria is but his last 2 years in Toronto he averaged 23ppg and 10rpg.


----------



## Serious

Inflated stats are inflated.

7 seasons, 1 2nd-team All-NBA, 0 All-Defensive teams, 5 lotteries. Career: 211-320. Playoffs: 3-8.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTQdcA_VeRw

Rupaul of big men.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cremkZv8pPk&feature=feedu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv7IZP7u9FE


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^I'm completely with you - I was just more so offering (weak) rationale for why some may claim he is/was. 

In my eyes, he's an above-average PF who erroneously believes he's a franchise player.


----------



## grimble crumble

bosh is hard to stop for any PF when he's "on," as evidence by him eating gasol over the last few match ups." unfortunately hes not "on" that often at all and he can be a defensive liability at times


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^yeah but you have to balance those against his hilarious 1/18 night against the bulls.

That's the big difference with Miami and teams like SA, Chi, Dallas... Miami loses by 30 to SA then like a week later beats them by 30. You don't see that kind of variance and inconsistency (both down AND up) from the other 'elite' teams.


----------



## grimble crumble

Ya totally agree. Its nearing the 70th game of the season and and the good things said about bosh are few and far between (more lately than before). That's not what you ideally want going into the playoffs. The thing about Miami in a 7 gamer against an elite team is you need great games from all three. This has been tough for them during the regular season but will be even tougher in the playoffs. In a series your seeing the same team everytime, defenses start to get a feel for your play especially when it's one demensional


----------



## 23536

3 said:


> This is totally awesome for basketball, and will be amazing if Miami wins the East. First we face our traditional rival, the Knicks. Everyone would expect the Heat to best them.



I think you dismiss the Knicks too easily.  It's feast and famine with that team.  They can come back from any margin in any game.  Last night they got edged by a scrappy little Pacers team, but even there they erased a late deficit of like 15 points.

You can't emerge from a Knicks series without casualties.  The team is best avoided.

On a related matter, I don't think Mike D'Antoni is the best fit for the new-look Knicks.  Unless they hire someone to run the defense (John Harbaugh is available until 2013)


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

235360287471352662 said:


> I think you dismiss the Knicks too easily.  It's feast and famine with that team.  They can come back from any margin in any game.  Last night they got edged by a scrappy little Pacers team, but even there they erased a late deficit of like 15 points.
> 
> You can't emerge from a Knicks series without casualties.  The team is best avoided.
> 
> On a related matter, I don't think Mike D'Antoni is the best fit for the new-look Knicks.  Unless they hire someone to run the defense (John Harbaugh is available until 2013)



The Knicks won't win a damn thing with D'Antoni as coach. Both Stoudemire and Carmelo are defensive liabilities, and somebody needs to teach them how to defend properly. D'Antoni is not the guy to do that. 


As for Bosh, I always thought of him as a superstar player. His career was largely ignored because he played in fucking Canada. Nobody gives a shit about Canada. 

But his numbers were largely on par with Garnetts numbers while he was in Minnesota, and while he hasn't turned out to be the force he was supposed to be with the Heat, he is coming along.

Wade and LeBron already had an affinity for toughness and defense. Bosh has to be taught a little bit more than those two guys. As the season has progressed, he has only gotten better and better, with the exception of the embarrassingly bad Chicago game.

Oh, and come playoff time we will see some Udonis Haslem back on the floor.


----------



## Serious

Melo can defend when he wants to (see 09 WCF). When he's motivated, he's great.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Serious said:


> Melo can defend when he wants to (see 09 WCF). When he's motivated, he's great.



He definitely has the potential, but nobody teaches him to use it consistently. He should have moved to a team that preaches defense, every year a guy comes into the league who can score like Melo. The difference between being a great player on pretty good teams and an outstanding player who competes for championships is defensive effort, and Melo seems to think he can get by without it.


----------



## grimble crumble

3 said:


> every year a guy comes into the league who can score like Melo.



Your points about Melos D were good, but this statement is just insane. So far from the truth.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

grimble crumble said:


> Your points about Melos D were good, but this statement is just insane. So far from the truth.



I wouldn't call it absurd. D-Rose has already surpassed him as a player. There was Durant. This year Blake Griffin looks like the guy who is going to edge him out by his sophomore season. 

It does seem like literally every year we get a new guy who averages 23+ points a game. But Durant and Rose, who came into the league long after Melo, are already way better than him. The statement isn't as outrageous as it seems.


----------



## Serious

grimble crumble said:


> Your points about Melos D were good, but this statement is just insane. So far from the truth.



This. Melo is a very, very special scorer, so versatile. He got the three, the mid-range, he can post up, has bunch of spin moves, and he has a quicker first step than LeBron. I just hate his shot selection at times, he'd be a career 47-48% shooter if he'd improve on that.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

3 said:


> As for Bosh, I always thought of him as a superstar player. His career was largely ignored because he played in fucking Canada. Nobody gives a shit about Canada.
> 
> But his numbers were largely on par with Garnetts numbers while he was in Minnesota, and while he hasn't turned out to be the force he was supposed to be with the Heat, he is coming along.



Garnett in Minnesota? This is just silly. 

Garnett had 8 consecutive seasons were he averaged between 11.4-13.9rpg, 4-6apg, 21-24ppg and combined for about 3 steals and blocks. 

Bosh? In his 8 seasons, he didn't break 9rpg in 5 of them and only broke 10 twice. He averages 1-2.5apg and usually under 2 combined blocks and steals. The ONLY stat that's comparable is ppg.


----------



## grimble crumble

3 said:


> I wouldn't call it absurd. D-Rose has already surpassed him as a player. There was Durant. This year Blake Griffin looks like the guy who is going to edge him out by his sophomore season.
> 
> It does seem like literally every year we get a new guy who averages 23+ points a game. But Durant and Rose, who came into the league long after Melo, are already way better than him. The statement isn't as outrageous as it seems.



your diverting from what you really said, which was every year a guy comes out of the draft who can score like melo. now i'll give you durant, and arguments can be made for rose as _a player_ and others, but for sheer offensive scoring your trying to tell me rose and griffin can score like melo? lets not forget melo has averaged over 25 a game for 7 nba seasons. thats more than mr. miami himself dwade

a player like that comes out of the draft every year who this year, jon wall? or last year, tyreke evens? in fact there must be 12 in the last 12 years so where are they. and remember kobe doesnt count on that list because hes been in the league longer than that.


----------



## grimble crumble

Cane2theLeft said:


> Garnett in Minnesota? This is just silly.
> 
> Garnett had 8 consecutive seasons were he averaged between 11.4-13.9rpg, 4-6apg, 21-24ppg and combined for about 3 steals and blocks.
> 
> Bosh? In his 8 seasons, he didn't break 9rpg in 5 of them and only broke 10 twice. He averages 1-2.5apg and usually under 2 combined blocks and steals. The ONLY stat that's comparable is ppg.



not to mension the defensive intensity that doenst show up on the boxscore


----------



## KamMoye

dihydroxyphen fukken rapes



3 said:


> The Knicks won't win a damn thing with D'Antoni as coach. Both Stoudemire and Carmelo are defensive liabilities, and somebody needs to teach them how to defend properly. D'Antoni is not the guy to do that.



I love D'Antoni but I must agree. In the game of basketball D is harder to "teach" than O, because offense is intrinsically reinforcing. Good D requires constant effort.



> Oh, and come playoff time we will see some Udonis Haslem back on the floor.



Great point! Dampier, Howard and Magloire are KILLING them. None of them should be in the NBA. Anthony, for all his offensive warts, is a defensive monster. Anthony-Haslem-LBJ-Miller-Wade or Wade-Chalmers is a lineup few teams can match up against.

If you saw OKC-MIA, you know OCK is elite. Their defense is now superb, and they don't have a problem scoring the ball. Their rotation of bigs matches up vs anyone in the NBA, and with Ibaka and Harden showing massive year-to-year improvements, if Nate Robinson comes back they're my pick to come out of the West.*

*I am writing off the Spurs because I feel like Tim Duncan is dunzo. Who saw that block Wade had vs him? CLEAR LANE to the basket and Old Man Duncan takes forever and gets it shoved down his throat. 

I don't think he's capable of playing more than 35 mpg in the playoffs, nor do I think he's capable of shutting down Bynum in the playoffs. I think the Spurs' real window of opportunity is next year, when presumably Tiago Splitter and Duncan combine into one.

CHI - Most complete team in the East with home court advantage
OKC - Most complete team in the West but without home court advantage
LAL - The team to beat in the West.
BOS - Write 'em off; that trade killed any hopes of them contending, save a Shaquille O'Neal miracle.
ORL - They best player in the NBA, and that + hot 3-point shooting means they are a threat to come out of the East. Unfortunately he has the worst side-kick (Ryan Anderson) of any other elite team. IMO this is most interesting team in the NBA.

If the team benches Gilbert Arenas, reduces Hedo Turkoglu's minutes and gives more PT to Quentin Richardson and Earl Clark I like their chances. (Interesting trade they could pull off next year: Bass + whatever for wing help, start Anderson at PF, Clark backup PF.)

MIA - A clear contender that can win it all if Haslem returns to health; otherwise they have too many (sub) replacement level players.
DAL - They play too small to be taken seriously; could be upset in the first round.

Darkhorses:

POR, MEM: They will give anyone they play a competitive series
DEN: Proof how overrated 'Melo is, but unfortuantely depth doesn't matter as much in the postseason.
NYK: Playoff format will help cover up their lack of depth; I could see them beating Boston.

Postscript: The underreported story of the OKC-MIA tilt Wednesday evening was the head coach battle of Scott Brooks v Erik Spoelstra. Two of the very best in the NBA! Two of the yongest, as well. I love the new generation of coaches we seem to have, ones that don't need to yell to get their point across. 

Similarly, one of the primary reasons I think the Lakers may not come out of the West is that Phil Jackson is not great at drawing up plays. Scott Brooks is quite a contrast in how he aggressively uses timeouts to bail his team out with immaculate play design. I also think Jackson deserves a lot of blame for Kobe Bryant's ball-hogging ways.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Every year there's another guy on list of 23-24ppg+ scorers but *very* few ever sustain that like Melo and a couple others. Carmelo is certainly one of the most gifted scorers in the league and players like Griffin and Rose just aren't there. They just have different games. Melo won't get 12 rebounds a game or 8 assists. I don't know why people try to compare different players this way so much. 

Durant and Melo have similar games so that's understandable but you lose so much when you try to compare single facets of the game (and all too often that's scoring).


----------



## grimble crumble

^^^ agreed


----------



## Serious

grimble crumble said:


> DEN: Proof how overrated 'Melo is, but unfortuantely depth doesn't matter as much in the postseason.
> NYK: Playoff format will help cover up their lack of depth; I could see them beating Boston.




Lmfao.


----------



## Serious




----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Cane2theLeft said:


> Every year there's another guy on list of 23-24ppg+ scorers but *very* few ever sustain that like Melo and a couple others. Carmelo is certainly one of the most gifted scorers in the league and players like Griffin and Rose just aren't there. They just have different games. Melo won't get 12 rebounds a game or 8 assists. I don't know why people try to compare different players this way so much.
> 
> Durant and Melo have similar games so that's understandable but you lose so much when you try to compare single facets of the game (and all too often that's scoring).



I'm saying that every year somebody emerges who scores as much or more as Melo, not that somebody has every aspect of his game.

And is it not fair to say that Melo's scoring numbers partially the result of his lack of commitment to defense? I would imagine those numbers would go way down if he ever played in a defensive oriented system such as the ones developed by Doc Rivers or Erik Spoelstra.


----------



## grimble crumble

Serious said:


> Lmfao.



serious I would appreciate if you not quote kams posts as mine. It makes me feel like a douchebag

joking aside, kam your darkhorses are spot on besides that shotty comment you made about melo of course.

portland has got to have the biggest chances of pulling a major upset, that team has got great depth and NEVER quits.


----------



## Serious

lol my bad bro, I don't even know how that happened. 

still loling @ Kam tho.


----------



## KamMoye

Celts blown out. Come on, they violated the Cardinal Rule of the NBA: Don't trade big for small. Jeff Green is a replacement-level player.

Knicks lose to Detroit on the road after blowing out the Hawks...

I think the Knicks' problem is a lack of focus. I say this without watching their (or anyone's actually; I'm not watching a game til POR @ OKC on the 27th) games closely, however.

I think they need to trade Billups in the summer. I think trading Felton for Billups was TERRIBLE OMG HOW STUPID CAN YOU BE?! The best lineup is obviously Douglas @ PG because he can shoot and provides D. Landry Fields is too good to play less than 30-33 mpg. Billups is now a sieve on D and isn't clutch at all. The Nuggets, and their new GM, really raped the shit out of NYK in those negotiations. George Karl is also proving that yes, he is a great coach, and yes, Melo really is a primadonna. (He's married to LALA VASQUEZ! COME ON!)

Also, don't look now but the Pacers are seriously set up to be the league's next OKC-type dynasty. Check it out:

Li'l Dun, Ford, Foster, Tinsley off the books this summer

PG - Collison: best suited as a 25 mpg backup)
SG - Paul George: David Thorpe LOVES him, and as a result so do I. Haven't seen 'em play though)
SF - Danny Granger: An Andre Iguodala clone in terms of being miscast as your best player, but an absolute swell No. 2 / No. 2B
PF - Hansbrough: THIS GUY IS GETTING OFF! OH MY GOD! 
C - Hibbert: Monster

They could wait a year, get Chris Paul/D-Will, and be instant title contenders!

Larry Bird deserves a ton of credit here! They're gonna be able to choose a great coach, too. Rick Adelman? 

Speaking of the Rockets, I was disappointed they didn't trade Scola @ the deadline! Patrick Patterson is the real deal!

If they can somehow ship off Scola this summer, they're in like flynn. But the back end of that contract is turrible.

You know what I'd like to see? Yao Ming + Greg Oden in HOU! That'd be baller! Play both 20 min a game, Brad Miller 8 mins. Patterson, Martin (tilts me that this guy gets no pub but farces like 'Melo and Kobe can shit out attention), Budinger, Lowry? Mark my words: The Rockets are not far from being serious contenders.

I know, I should get a friggin blog, but I'm not sure I'd have the time for it because I'm OCD as hell.


----------



## grimble crumble

^^^can anyone say knee jerk reaction?

pacers are a team battling for an 8th seed in a top heavy conference. throw them into the west and they would be right around or below the clippers or timberwolves level. it would take A LOT more than dwill or chris paul (both of which they wont get) to put them into title contension 

im very impressed with what they have done with the talent they have, and Hansbrough is a real diamond in the rough as far as potential, but c'mon they beat the bulls with boozer out and virtually everyone else on the team having a poor shooting night and they barely won, sound the alarms. 

as far as the knicks I really dont think their GM "raped" them at all. wernt they a game under 500 before the trade? on top of that, if I recal correctly didnt the miami thing take off to a slow start as well, even with training camp and preseason under their belts. amare/melo is a great combo it just will take time to develop


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^spot on. 

Kam, I suggest you look up the word 'dynasty' before you further embarrass yourself. The Bulls, Celtics and Lakers have been dynastic while OKC hasn't even won a fucking playoff series.


----------



## Serious

lol fucking Kam.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJcObh_A3v8&feature=channel_video_title

3:44 ! wow. 



Young D'Wade
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08terdPfSmI&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## KPZ

Only good thing about this season is the fact that the Cavs have 2 lottery picks coming

And the play of the Bulls, Knicks, and Magic. I think power has shifted to the East. Shit, you take 2 starters off the West All Star team and move them to Eastern conference teams

I hope Heat go out in the first round.


----------



## Serious

East is shit besides the top 4 or 5 teams. 

West is still the superior conference.


----------



## KPZ

I dont think so. You even have teams like the Pacers and Bobcats who are stepping into the picture.

Might be about even now. West definitely used to be more dominant. But maybe now its neutral 

Cause without melo, Denver is no longer a real threat. And without Deron Williams the Jazz are not a threat either.

Id say in the West you have Lakers, Thunder, Mavericks, and Spurs.
East; Heat, Celtics, Magic, Bulls, Knicks, and maybe even Hawks.


----------



## 23536

Serious said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJcObh_A3v8&feature=channel_video_title
> 
> 3:44 ! wow.



I think SETI should broadcast that dunk to alien civilizations to show them our awesomeness

or to see if they recognize him


----------



## KamMoye

http://elgee35.wordpress.com/


----------



## Max Power

235360287471352662 said:


> I think SETI should broadcast that dunk to alien civilizations to show them our awesomeness
> 
> or to see if they recognize him


afaik, SETI doesn't broadcast anything. It's just a way to search for EMR communications. 

But yeah, that dude had hops.


----------



## grimble crumble

this random little guy got some hops

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPFfSO8xozI


----------



## 23536

Max Power said:


> afaik, SETI doesn't broadcast anything. It's just a way to search for EMR communications.



they've broadcasted before:



> To date, only a few, mostly symbolic, intentional messages have been sent. The simple picture that was transmitted in 1974 from the Arecibo Observatory described our solar system, the compounds important for life, the structure of the DNA molecule, and the form of a human being. The message was transmitted in the direction of the globular star cluster M13, about 21,000 light years away, so clearly any answer will be a long time in coming. Serious broadcasts require serious commitment.



http://www.seti.org/page.aspx?pid=736

(like god damn, 42000 years before we can possibly get a response)


----------



## Serious

Hahahahha. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsVjpTyGTvY

13-1 since ASB. %)


----------



## Serious

_@sportsguy33 My daughter's remaining pet turtle spends his days sadly looking around for his departed buddy. I have renamed him "Rajon."_

lol






Griffin got his first triple double.

33 pts(14-19 FG),17 Reb,10 Ast,1 Stl,1 Blk





Filthy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1pL9ve8ito


----------



## Codones

Go Dirk.


----------



## 23536

there is a very exciting race in the east to AVOID the sixth seed

or so it seems

what is the record for most teams with losing records making the playoffs?


----------



## Serious

Dallas Mavericks' Shawn Marion playing despite badly bent finger - ESPN Dallas







Jesus.


----------



## We are all ONE

whoah^! things people do for their women


----------



## axl blaze

that was always the most painful basketball-related injury. THE PAIN

because b-ball is, let's face it, a pretty safe sport to play


----------



## axl blaze

Cavs smoke the Heat!!


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^When I saw the results, I thought of you... I hope you celebrated heartily


----------



## grimble crumble

Lakers actually have a legit shot at taking the #1 seed in the west. I dont think it matters though becuase they already have home court over OKC who I think is their biggest threat in the west and also over boston, should they meet in the finals. very odd for things to seem peachy entering the playoffs for the lakers. theres normally always some shitty problem for them around this time like shitty play or bynum injuries


----------



## We are all ONE

Lakers / Bulls final !!! come on


----------



## Serious

lol

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....-in-teams-blowout-loss-to-the-thunder/related

_The exact comment was reportedly referee Ken Mauer telling Dowdell to “stop being a little b****” after a call, to which Dowdell responded by asking Mauer if he would call him that off the court. That’s when Dowdell was tossed. _


This is the same ref that called those 5 techs in 10 seconds, earlier in the season. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fm2WxX6vtw



We are all ONE said:


> Lakers / Bulls final !!! come on



I wouldn't mind, cause it's a guaranteed 3peat. 

I'd still like to beat the C's again though.


----------



## Serious

Coach K goes candid on Austin Rivers, Derrick Williams and, yes, The Fab Five

http://blogs.fayobserver.com/accbas...-K-goes-candid-on-Austin-Rivers,-Derrick-Will


----------



## KamMoye

The Celts really miss Perkins. JON is out of shape. Can't see how Shaq isn't either.


----------



## melange

my nuggets truckin a long 


sunday @ the lakers


----------



## grimble crumble

melange said:


> my nuggets truckin a long
> 
> 
> sunday @ the lakers



big game for both teams. lookin forward to that one


----------



## Codones

Spurs bulls in finals. If Dallas plays up to their potential they can make it, same for the heat, but I don't think so. Spurs and Bulls. Derrick Rose might be the best player going.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^you really writing out the 2x reigning champs this early? 

D.Rose is the best player I've ever seen who can give facials to the leagues best shot blockers, hit clutch buzzer-beating mid range shots, break down any defense and _WON'T_ let you know about it.


----------



## Codones

I'm not counting Kobe out. I'm putting the team that's done it 4 times this last decade with twelve consecutive 50 win seasons and possibly the second best coach of all time. As long as Manu Ginobili George Hill and Tim Duncan stay healthy, they'll win. Tony parker being healthy would be great, but not necessary.


----------



## KamMoye

"Forward Luis Scola and guard Kevin Martin are ranked among the top five floppers in the NBA in a Sports Illustrated survey of league players released this week. Neither was insulted, aside from Martin's having some objection with ranking fifth. 'Oh, I wanted No. 1,' Martin said. 'I just made it because nobody can stay in front of me and guard me and I know the rules of the game. They don't think it's a foul, but they don't stay down on my pump fakes, so it's an easy call. That's the reason I made it, because nobody can really guard me. I needed to be up a few spots.' Told the players who finished in front of him are Anderson Varejao, Manu Ginobili, Scola and Derek Fisher, Martin no longer objected. 'Actually,' he said, 'that's pretty accurate.'

LOL

in related news, that's the answer to LBJ / D-Ho not getting flagrants. you gotta play the game, man. put on dem tap dancing shoes! dance, crackah, dance!


----------



## Serious

Mavs = fake contenders. Always have been, always will be.

No one is scared of a jump shooting team in the post season. I bet the lower seeded teams in the West are just itching for a chance to play them and knock them out in the 1st round.














Codones said:


> I'm not counting Kobe out. I'm putting the team that's done it 4 times this last decade with twelve consecutive 50 win seasons and possibly the second best coach of all time. As long as Manu Ginobili George Hill and Tim Duncan stay healthy, they'll win. Tony parker being healthy would be great, but not necessary.



lol Spurs can't match up with us. Duncan might as well be 6'6 out there with Gasol/Bynum and Odom off the bench.

LA in 5.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^That was a pretty tight game last night until the Lakers started getting physical.  It seems more and more the Mavs are just like the Suns of the late 90s and early part of this decade.  Can run you out of any gym in the regular season but cant handle the pressure of the playoffs.  Once the Lakers tightened up the game only Dirk made shots.  But if they meet again in the 2nd round......could be an interesting series.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

KamMoye said:


> The Celts really miss Perkins. JON is out of shape. Can't see how Shaq isn't either.




Yep, good trade for OKC but bad for the C's.  IF they make it to the ECF they will likely get hammered.  Unless, of course, Rondo is just playing ridiculous.


----------



## grimble crumble

I think the trade hurt the c's but I still think they're tough for anyone on east to match up with. Would not be surprised to see them or the bulls go to the finals


----------



## KamMoye

You may be oversimplifying it. You have to realize these guys are all the best players of their individual neighborhoods, cities and regions, and have been since childhood. Pressure is practically non-existent, unless you're discussing Hero Complex pressure.

C's ex-factor: Shaq, West, JON. If I'm underselling any of them, I could see the C's take it again. And I think it's good Nenad just hurt himself; put more pressure on those big guys to get in shape! With a top five of Garnett/Davis/Pierce/Allen/Rondo, they really only need one guy to step up.


----------



## Serious

Lakers/Celtics in the Finals again.

I called it in the beginning of the season, and I'm still confident that they're coming out of the East. 

Bulls can beat the Heat, but they can't beat the Celtics in a series. Boston is too big and too deep for them.

Right now Chicago is the no 1 seed because they're going all out on D and suffocating opponents. and that's cool cause they're young and they can do that, but what happens when Boston turns it up in the post season? Plus they don't have any offense outside of Rose/Boozer/Deng. And no one besides  Boozer has legit playoff experience on that team. Boozer is weak when going up against two 7 footers in the paint... all he could do is shoot his fadeaway jumpers. 

Miami isn't in the discussion because they're not even making the ECF this year.


----------



## grimble crumble

nailed it on the head, the biggest question with the bulls is boozer for me. he cant handle big teams but really the celtics are the only real "big" team in the east. but that all depends on shaq. the east really depends on shaq as odd as that sounds.  all the C's need from him is some boards and Defensive prescence (thats really all perk gave them) which pretty much comes easy for shaq. its just how many minutes can they really get out of him. remember hes got a FOOT injury and the guy is like 330 pounds thats a lot of weigth on a bad foot

i picked Bos/LA finals again too, but with the way things have turned out with the trade/injuries a spot in the finals may just be here for the bulls to snag


----------



## Codones

If Dallas gets Caron Butler back fully healthy for the playoffs, they are a real contender. LA is still the team to beat, but Dallas at full strength can beat any team in a 7 game series. Best bench the game. Most teams go down to a seven or eight man rotation in the playoffs because the back end of their bench isn't good enough. Not Dallas. They can go 10 deep with no problem. Caron is the key for Dallas. He brings great defense, a good second or third option depending on how JET is doing that night, and he can penetrate with ease. And now that Heywood has come to life on the offensive side, Chandler plus Heywood isnt bad up the middle, and great defensively. 

The team I'm most worried about for everyone in the west right now are the Thunder.


----------



## Serious

LA's last 7 games.


Sun, Apr 3 Denver
Tue, Apr 5 Utah
Wed, Apr 6 @ Golden State
Fri, Apr 8 @ Portland
Sun, Apr 10 Oklahoma City
Tue, Apr 12 San Antonio
Wed, Apr 13 @ Sacramento


I think we go 6-1, with a loss to the Blazers.


----------



## Codones

Your team will probably lose a few more. I'd say 3. One to either okc or sa, maybe both, and one to a lesser team. They want to keep Bynum healthy, same with Kobe and gasol, and limit their minutes coming up. Not bench them for 20 minutes or anything, but try to keep them under 33.


----------



## We are all ONE

Codones said:


> Your team will probably lose a few more. I'd say 3. One to either okc or sa, maybe both, and one to a lesser team. They want to keep Bynum healthy, same with Kobe and gasol, and limit their minutes coming up. Not bench them for 20 minutes or anything, but try to keep them under 33.



They are going to get the #1 seed , your theory is innacurate


----------



## Serious

That would be nice, but I wouldn't really stress over it at this point... I just wanted HCA over Boston, and we have it. 

Plus SA's remaining schedule is ridiculously easy:

Sun, Apr 3 Phoenix
Tue, Apr 5 @ Atlanta
Wed, Apr 6 vs Sacramento
Sat, Apr 9 vs Utah
Tue, Apr 12 @ Los Angeles (Lakers)
Wed, Apr 13 @ Phoenix


----------



## Serious

_15 points.

When point guard Mike Bibby has been on the floor for the Heat, Miami's defense has surrendered 15 points per 100 possessions more than when he has sat on the bench. (We use per 100 possessions as the standard to control for potential tempo effects).

That sounds bad, but how damaging is that? Consider this: the difference between the league's top defense (Chicago) and the league's worst defense (Cleveland) is 12.5 points per 100 possessions. Do the math, and you find that Bibby's defensive impact has been about three points wider than that. _


lulz. Bill Simmons was so right. 

"Mike Bibby died 3 years ago. What was Riley thinking?"


----------



## KamMoye

bill simmons died 3 years ago. or whenever it was back when the red sox won the title. 07? what a hack

i never understood the appeal. why would you want to be a "casual fan"? reactionary. afraid to question their own assumptions. and don't play the game themselves. booooooring.


----------



## KamMoye

not sure how i feel about den-la this afternoon. the regular season feels like a formality. i was all jazzed up a month ago but i just want the playoffs to start. the media covers / propaganda is sickening, and i'm doing my best to cut it out of my life. it's a tough addiction to break, however.

one of the best things i've ever done: watching the games on mute. only commentator i listen to is hubie brown. the rest ramble on about the media propaganda they shove down your mouth ad nauseam. jeff van gundy is the worst at this. it's so friggin distracting, you have no idea until you actually mute. you see so much more off the ball stuff, so much more action, so much more coach's impact. try it sometime.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Kam - I took out our exchange. It was off-topic and inappropriate and I apologize.


----------



## KamMoye

prolly cuz u got irrefutably pwnt

my work here is done ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Cane2theLeft

You are a god. None of us can compare.


----------



## Serious

GG Nuggs, you fought hard. 
lol @ Kenyon's tip in. That kind of shit always happens whenever we have another chance at winning. Oh well, I'd rather have them lose a game or two now than start losing in the playoffs...

I'm just glad we have a better record than Boston. :D 




KamMoye said:


> not sure how i feel about den-la this afternoon. the regular season feels like a formality. i was all jazzed up a month ago but i just want the playoffs to start. the media covers / propaganda is sickening, and i'm doing my best to cut it out of my life. it's a tough addiction to break, however.
> 
> one of the best things i've ever done: watching the games on mute. only commentator i listen to is hubie brown. the rest ramble on about the media propaganda they shove down your mouth ad nauseam. jeff van gundy is the worst at this. it's so friggin distracting, you have no idea until you actually mute. you see so much more off the ball stuff, so much more action, so much more coach's impact. try it sometime.



Word, I can't stand listening to the 3 stooges (JVG, Breen, and especially Marc Jackson)

Hubie Brown knows his shit, but the dude says the most obvious shit ever. And I hate how he always says "now keep your eye on.." or "high percentage shot" on almost every possession. Sooo annoying. 


I love the Kevin McHale/Kevin Harlan combo on TNT though. Reggie Miller is alright, I just think his voice is annoying.


----------



## grimble crumble

Kevin McHale is the shit


----------



## Serious

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/110401&sportCat=nba


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Serious said:


> Lakers/Celtics in the Finals again.
> 
> I called it in the beginning of the season, and I'm still confident that they're coming out of the East.
> 
> Bulls can beat the Heat, but they can't beat the Celtics in a series. Boston is too big and too deep for them.
> 
> Right now Chicago is the no 1 seed because they're going all out on D and suffocating opponents. and that's cool cause they're young and they can do that, but what happens when Boston turns it up in the post season? Plus they don't have any offense outside of Rose/Boozer/Deng. And no one besides  Boozer has legit playoff experience on that team. Boozer is weak when going up against two 7 footers in the paint... all he could do is shoot his fadeaway jumpers.
> 
> Miami isn't in the discussion because they're not even making the ECF this year.



Yeah but Boozer can surely outlast the attack of both O'neal's simply by playing more than 10 minutes. :D
And don't ever count out Noah when talking about the bulls, he's bigger and faster than Boozer, and plays with passion every night.
he's probably equally competitive as D Rose, if a little less talented, but his size makes up for it.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

The Celtics are ANCIENT overrated dog-doo.

They couldn't beat a Bynum-less Laker team with Kobe shooting 6/24 at home in Game Seven.

The Celts are now EVEN OLDER than before, without Perkins, and will have to win THREE legit series just to make it back.

MARK THIS POST:

The Celtics go down in ROUND ONE!

Go New York, Go New York, GO!


----------



## Wyld 4 X

L O V E L I F E said:


> MARK THIS POST:
> 
> The Celtics go down in ROUND ONE!
> 
> Go New York, Go New York, GO!



Noted


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Yeah I have no fucking idea why they got rid of perkins....


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^terrible, terrible move that might have cost them the last ring that retirement home of a team has any hopes of winning. 

I'm looking forward to the bulls beating them tomorrow night  Hopefully they'll even the series and widen their lead over them. I really can't believe the bulls have a shot at the overall best record and are 3 games up on Miami and Boston. 

When the bulls were hanging around 3rd or 4th place for much of the season, I was excited (they were in 8th last year with a 41-41 record). On the strength of winning 16 of their last 18 games, they already have won 16 more games than they did last season and have 5 games remaining.


----------



## Serious

Lol @ Amar'e. What makes him tough? His dunks and his tats? 

http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=6298763&campaign=rss&source=NBAHeadlines

LOS ANGELES -- Los Angeles Lakers forward Pau Gasol is a four-time All-Star and two-time NBA champion, but opponents continue to choose the same word to identify the 7-foot Spaniard: soft.

The latest to make the claim is the New York Knicks' Amare Stoudemire.

Making a recent public appearance at a Foot Locker retail store, Stoudemire was asked what it was like to play against Gasol, with the emcee noting Gasol's "soft" reputation as part of the query.

*"He's still soft," Stoudemire said with a grin and a shrug. "But, he's a good player, you know what I mean? But he also has help down there. He has help down there in Lamar Odom, Andrew Bynum, those 7-footers down there. So he's got some supporting cast."*

Last month, Oklahoma City center Kendrick Perkins took a similar shot at the Lakers' starting power forward.

"I don't like Pau Gasol or Phil Jackson," Perkins told ESPN the Magazine. "Phil is arrogant. Pau is soft. Kobe tries to bring out his toughness, but he's still soft."

Lakers forwards Odom and Ron Artest were informed of the latest talk against Gasol as they changed in the locker room before Tuesday's game against Utah.

"Pau got moves. He don't have to be hard. That's why he got us," said a shirtless Artest as he flexed his chest and arm muscles.

"*How are you soft and average 10 rebounds?" chimed in Odom.*

Gasol is sixth in the league in rebounds per game this season, averaging 10.2 boards to go with his 18.9 points per game scoring average.

Artest didn't let the moment pass without throwing a zinger back at Stoudemire.

*"Amare posed on the front of [a magazine] butt naked!" Artest said. "OK, is that tough?"*

An unclothed Stoudemire appeared in the ESPN the Magazine's annual "Body Issue" in October.

Jackson offered a simple solution for Gasol to shed the soft label.

*"Win another championship," Jackson said. "Just go out and do it again. That keeps people quiet really quick."*

It's worth noting Gasol and the Lakers eliminated both Perkins (when he was on Boston) and Stoudemire (when he was on Phoenix) from the playoffs last season and he averages more rebounds than Perkins (7.9) and Stoudemire (8.3) as well.

"The perception of this tall, lanky guy and how he plays the game may appear that way, but he somehow has a knack of getting those 20 points and 10 rebounds, night in and night out," Jackson said of Gasol, who played Tuesday despite suffering a bone bruise in his right knee Sunday against the Nuggets. "He's a pretty amazing athlete and the tenacity is there. He's a tenacious guy. He wants to win and it's evident the way we've played since he came on this team."

Andrew Bynum took to his Twitter feed to support his teammate.

_*"The NBA is a weird place!" Bynum wrote. "How can a man that plays 0 defense call a 2 time champion soft?"*_

It isn't the first time Stoudemire has gone after a member of the Lakers' front line.

Last season, as a member of the Suns, Stoudemire called Odom's 19-point, 19-rebound performance in Game 1 of the Western Conference finals "lucky," adding, "I'm not giving him no hype."


----------



## TheLostBoys

Take the Bulls to win the champhionship.


----------



## axl blaze

well it appears as if LeBron's moms got hit with an assault charge last night. no juicy details have been released as of yet, but I'm sure it will be hilarious and most likely about her banging Delonte West (if we all haven't yet forgotten about that poor unfortunate soul)

my band is currently in sunny Orlando, FL. and let me tell you, while I enjoyed being here near the playoffs more last year when my Cavs were an actual team, the Magic have always had some great and kewl fans. very nice people, and we have already taken many opportunities to make fun of LBJ

the Orlando fans tell me they know my people feel due to their experience with Shaq jumping shark and selling out to LA for a couple years, and with the impending precarious Dwight Howard ordeal


----------



## axl blaze

btw - the coach of the Bulls looks craaaaazy


----------



## Codones

He's going to play Joker in the next Batman movie.


----------



## axl blaze

damn, if someone here is good at shopping I formally request a shoop

he would pull of that Jack Nicholson classic style Joker off with ease

I do give him props, though. at first I wasn't a buyer even though pretty much the entire city of Chicago was since the beginning. he teaches defense like a college coach


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> about her banging Delonte West (if we all haven't yet forgotten about that poor unfortunate soul)



After seeing the pictures of her, I feel a lot worse for Delonte West than I do for LeBron.


----------



## axl blaze

anybody watch the Boston VS Chicago game?

I caught most of it and damn, I might be on the Bulls hype bandwagon

D Rose not only bested a solid Rajon Rondo on the perimeter, but he tore up the interior defense of the Celtics. I know they don't have Kendrick Perkins anymore, but this is still a good sign (Big Baby ain't bad after all... )

when a PG can do these things, I firmly believe that winning championships becomes that much more easy

3, 4 - what's up playa? it feels good to be in downtown Orlando again. I like chatting b-ball, so it's fun...


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> anybody watch the Boston VS Chicago game?
> 
> I caught most of it and damn, I might be on the Bulls hype bandwagon
> 
> D Rose not only bested a solid Rajon Rondo on the perimeter, but he tore up the interior defense of the Celtics. I know they don't have Kendrick Perkins anymore, but this is still a good sign (Big Baby ain't bad after all... )
> 
> when a PG can do these things, I firmly believe that winning championships becomes that much more easy
> 
> 3, 4 - what's up playa? it feels good to be in downtown Orlando again. I like chatting b-ball, so it's fun...



D Rose is real but they cannot win a championship with Deng or Boozer as the #2 scorer on the team.  Hell, they have Keith Bogans (UK baby!) as the starting SG which is why they wanted DWade in the off season.  They are a very good team but I think after the 1st round of the playoffs, the Bulls will begin to be a little exposed.  They could be fortunate enough to make it to the Finals this year but the Lakers or Spurs will roll over them.

The Celtics.... *sigh*.....it is looking more and more that the Perk trade was a disaster in the making.  J O'Neal was never very dominant even in his prime and Shaq is falling apart.  IF they make it to the ECF, Doc should be happy and retire after they fall to the Bulls.  The bench is interesting because many of those guys were starters from other teams but they looked lost at times (last night) too.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Deng makes more than the odd mistake but he is solid if not spectacular inside. Noah needs to lift if they want to seriously compete at the pointy end.


----------



## Codones

Jermaine O'Neal was pretty dominate in his prime. 19 and 12 and led the league in blocked shots and led the eastern conference in double doubles. That's dominate. It's Garnett-esk in his prime. But he's a far cry from his 2001-2004 version. He can still be a big body and he's not bad at blocking shots still. 

I'm starting to see a possible championship appearance from the Thunder now... KD is going to be the best player in the game by the end of next year. Anyone starting to see the whole Sam Bowie/Michael Jordan thing happening all over again? 

You can't teach size. A big man is the center piece of any championship team! And that is why Portland will never amount to anything.


----------



## 23536

KamMoye said:


> bill simmons died 3 years ago. or whenever it was back when the red sox won the title. 07? what a hack
> 
> i never understood the appeal. why would you want to be a "casual fan"? reactionary. afraid to question their own assumptions. and don't play the game themselves. booooooring.



Simmons is the only writer who does not bore me.


----------



## axl blaze

he's a homer, but I do occasionally read his articles


----------



## Serious

Simmons ftw.



Serious said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/110401&sportCat=nba


Part 2
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/110408&sportCat=nba


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Celtics ain't shit no more. 


There is no team in the NBA I hate more than the C's. Garnett is a fucking prick, always elbowing guys in the head and talking all sorts of shit. The Heat crushed their spirit today, and this win will have a huge impact on our upcoming battle in the playoffs (if the Knicks don't pick the Celtics off already).


----------



## Serious

^ lol you mad as hell. C's >>>>>>>> Heat. But I do hope you take care of them for us so that we can sweep you in the Finals.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

The Celtics are ancient garbage.

With a healthy Amar'e, the Knicks will run them off the court.


----------



## Serious

lmfao.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

L O V E L I F E said:


> The Celtics are ancient garbage.
> 
> With a healthy Amar'e, the Knicks will run them off the court.



hahahahahaahahaha....... ha!

They could start 4 Amar'es (5 if Melo wasnt there) and have another Amar'e off the bench and still wont beat an old C's team in a 7 game series.  Why?  Because Amar'e is allergic to playing defense which is why the Suns (remember his old team?) never advanced very far in the playoffs because D'Antoni teams are not made for winning in the playoffs.  But I will be nice and say the C's will win in 6 to make you poor Knicky fans feel a little better.


----------



## Serious

wtf
_
PDcavsinsider Apparently Charlie Villanueva tried to get to #Cavs locker room, was stopped by security at loading dock separating team lockers.



PDcavsinsider One Detroit reporter said he heard Charlie yell, "I'm going to kill that dude!" as he was stopped from approaching Ryan Hollins.



PDcavsinsider Palace on lockdown, gates blocking #Cavs locker room from Pistons', 2 uniformed cops outside door, security everywhere. Cavs worried. _


----------



## axl blaze

I know you Knicks fans must be happy to finally be able to struggle to reach .500, but I think you gotta slow your roll if you are confident in beating an old but good Boston team in the playoffs

NYC sports fans believe the hype, and they probably believed Amare when he said New York is back, even though they lost something like 10 straight? that is not putting your team back on the map, that is just being a media hype and bullshit machine

you really think NYC is back? I don't even think that they want to keep their coach for next year

and speaking of next year, that is a good way to describe Carmelo's game with the Knicks. all  about the next year. Carmelo doesn't even look like he's trying that hard this year at all 

I knew we all thought a D'Antoni + Carmelo + Amare team would be an interesting and fun experiment, but right now it looks like a jumbled mess. how about teams actually work from the ground up - instead of try to jump right in foolishly, without consideration in that the puzzle pieces will very rarely fit


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^excellent points. 

I think the knicks and bulls are an interesting case study in how good teams are built. The Bulls built around a hard-working leader by adding complimentary pieces, balancing the team out, taking on a coach who emphasizes defense and went from 17th overall last year to 1 game out of first and leading the east by a sizable margin. 

The knicks threw away all that they've built in the last couple years with the young players they've been developing to spend a whole lot of money on two NAMES. 

You're spot on when you say its just hype and a jumbled mess. Two players who care about their image over winning + a coach who doesn't know the meaning of full court press or help defense =/= a good team.


----------



## 23536

what is Doc Rivers doing? If they play their starters last night, they beat the Wizards and are in position to have home court advantage over everyone but the Spurs in the finals.

Now, the top 4 teams in the West may have home court over the Celtics.

Does Rivers not think home court is a good thing?

Have the Celtics given up?????


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> I know you Knicks fans must be happy to finally be able to struggle to reach .500, but I think you gotta slow your roll if you are confident in beating an old but good Boston team in the playoffs
> 
> NYC sports fans believe the hype, and they probably believed Amare when he said New York is back, even though they lost something like 10 straight? that is not putting your team back on the map, that is just being a media hype and bullshit machine
> 
> you really think NYC is back? I don't even think that they want to keep their coach for next year
> 
> and speaking of next year, that is a good way to describe Carmelo's game with the Knicks. all  about the next year. Carmelo doesn't even look like he's trying that hard this year at all
> 
> I knew we all thought a D'Antoni + Carmelo + Amare team would be an interesting and fun experiment, but right now it looks like a jumbled mess. how about teams actually work from the ground up - instead of try to jump right in foolishly, without consideration in that the puzzle pieces will very rarely fit





Boston has been about as average as NY since they traded Perkins. I would give the Knicks a decent shot at beating them, considering the Celtics D is almost as bad as D'Antoni's right now.


----------



## grimble crumble

I would give the knicks a decent shot at anyone in the east except the bulls. let me explain

YES they look shitty
YES they dont play D
and NO they wont win a ring

BUT this is a team that can score by the boatload at times, and have shown on very rare occasions that it can play D. plus D'antoni went to the western conf finals TWICE not that long ago with his amare/nash combo which is more than most coaches can say. The suns probably would have went to the finals with amare/nash if not for the spurs greatness during that time. side note, amare/nash went to the conference finals for a third time LAST season

anyway what im trying to say is have one night where this team scores 120 and and you cant match it or one night where they play some D and they could surprise a lot of teams. they arnt built for a ring yet, but they are built for an upset. its not their ability to win a seven game series thats in question for me, its their ability to do it multiple times.


----------



## Codones

The Knicks can surprise a team, but not four times in a 7 game series. They can score a lot, but so could phoenix a few years back. Who would you rather have, A'mare and Melo, or Steve Nash in his prime wining MVPs, with A'mare in his prime contending for MVPs, and Shawn Marion in his prime? I'll take Phoenix any day. Even with CPIII this is just a higher powered Pheonix team. They need a defensive big man in the middle and a shut down defensive play. Think Bruce Bowen three years ago. In two years, unless Orlando does something drastic, Dwight Howard is free. I could easily see him going to the Knicks. 

Defense wins in the NBA as it does in all other sports. Spurs, Lakers, Celtics, Pistons. The only anomaly in the last 30 years are the 76ers in 83 and the Heat in 06. Every single other championship team has good to stellar defense. Knicks do not stand a chance without atleast two great defensive players on the court with them at the same time as their stars. Great, not just too, great. With the level of athletes in the NBA, defense is a state of mind. Cliché I know, but their raw  talent is so high, that being lazy is the only way to suck at defense. Unless you're white.


----------



## Codones

Accidentally double posted same thing, my bad.


----------



## grimble crumble

I think youve morphed the question a little bit. It was not "is this current nick team better than the previous suns team"

I agree that the suns of old were better than the knicks of now, but its not beacause nash amare is a better combo than melo amare, it was because as you said the collective team with bench and role players was better.

the question was can the knicks suprise boston or the heat in one series.

I think they are capable of this. is it unlickely.. yes, but all upsets are. i would say this possible one isnt too farfetched though

off topic: I love steve nash's game, but he should have never won mvp that year.


----------



## Codones

The suns are just an example of a team that is almost a dead ringer for the Knicks. I just made the point the Suns are better than the Knicks as presently constructed, and even the better Suns team got nowhere. The Knicks defense is horrible. And you need that to win a championship. That is the only reason Dallas has a remote chance of getting out of the second round. Their defense is good on an average day, and great when they are going. 

I personally like the Spurs to win it all. No Bon-a-fide superstar anymore, but their defense is great, Pop is the best coach going, and they have more comradery than any team.


----------



## Serious

Codones said:


> The suns are just an example of a team that is almost a dead ringer for the Knicks. I just made the point the Suns are better than the Knicks as presently constructed, and even the better Suns team got nowhere. The Knicks defense is horrible. And you need that to win a championship. That is the only reason Dallas has a remote chance of getting out of the second round. Their defense is good on an average day, and great when they are going.
> 
> I personally like the Spurs to win it all. No Bon-a-fide superstar anymore, but their defense is great, Pop is the best coach going, and they have more comradery than any team.





Spurs will not get out of the WCF, if they make it there. Spurs have a better back court than the Lakers, but they can't match up with LA's front court. Bynum/Gasol and then Odom off the bench? Duncan might as well be 6'6. They can't protect that 6 feet and Popovich knows it. LA in 5.



Anyway, East is all locked up.

Bulls in 6
Heat in 5
Celtics in 6
Magic in 5


----------



## Codones

I don't know what it is, but I am not a fan of the Odom/Bynum combination. Together they are averaging like 26 and 20 or something stupid. Bynum is hurt too often, and Odom is a better player as a PF or even better as a SF i think than when he has to play the 5 because everyone else is hurt. If Bynum stays healthy, I can see the lakers doing it. 

You can't count out Tim Duncan ever though. He is the only player other than Shaquille who you could argue was as good or better than Kobe in this generation. I'm a mavericks fan and hate San Antonio, but when I see greatness I can't deny it.


----------



## grimble crumble

Codones said:


> I just made the point the Suns are better than the Knicks as presently constructed, and even the better Suns team got nowhere.



conference finals is better than what many franchises have ever reached, let alone 3 trips there



Codones said:


> The Knicks defense is horrible. And you need that to win a championship. That is the only reason Dallas has a remote chance of getting out of the second round. Their defense is good on an average day, and great when they are going.



totally agree, but im not thinking about the knicks winning a championship, im talking about them getting out of the first round. its a possibilty while boston is still in its bounce back phase that NY suprises them


----------



## axl blaze

I could watch Derrick Rose dunk all day!!


----------



## 23536

playoff schedule?


----------



## grimble crumble

bynum went down on the same knee that gave him problems the last few seasons. walked off the court saying he thinks its not that bad. mri scheduled for today

who the fuck knows. 

no bynum=no three peat. getting past the new and huge thunder would be a momumental obstacle with out bynum

even if bynum is hurt im so siked for the playoffs. I think the most entertaining first round will for sure be denver vs okc


----------



## 23536

no bynum no championship

no bynum = OKC NBA Champs

Perkins-Obama 2012!!!


----------



## Serious

Bynum will be fine, he'll be all healed up in 4-5 days. Might miss the first playoff game but that's it.

We better fucking win tonight though, I don't want to see Portland in the first round.


----------



## Codones

I think y'all are overestimating Bynum's importance. As long as Pau and Kobe are healthy, this team has a chance. 



Serious said:


> Bynum will be fine, he'll be all healed up in 4-5 days. Might miss the first playoff game but that's it.
> 
> We better fucking win tonight though, I don't want to see Portland in the first round.



It's never a good sign when you are supposed to be a leading contender and your fans are worried about a first round team. That's happened to the mavs every year since 67 wins. We didn't want to play golden state. Yeah, there was a reason for that. We saw something that only fans who watch most games see. We knew it was a bad match up and that in reality, our team was soft that year. This year the mavs aren't afraid of any first round opponent. Really we just don't want OKC. Well no one wants OKC.


----------



## grimble crumble

^^^^ if youve watched both if la's playoff rounds the last 2 years it's always the early rounds where they struggle then they get stronger as the rounds progress.


----------



## Serious

_EL SEGUNDO – Los Angeles Lakers center Andrew Bynum, who injured his right knee in last night’s game versus the San Antonio Spurs, had an MRI this morning. Results of the MRI showed that Bynum has a bone bruise, but the injury is not deemed to be serious.

Lakers forward Matt Barnes also had an MRI exam on his sore right knee, which was surgically repaired on January 11, 2011. Results of Barnes’ MRI showed no new damage.

Both players are expected to be ready to play when the Lakers open the playoffs this weekend._
:D


----------



## 23536

> MIAMI -- A valet at a Miami Beach hotel has filed a lawsuit against the mother of Miami Heat basketball star LeBron James, seeking financial damages less than a week after claiming she verbally abused and assaulted him while he was working.
> 
> The lawsuit, filed Tuesday, alleges that valet Rock Feller Sorel suffered, among other things, "*emotional distress, humiliation, mental anguish [and] loss of capacity for enjoyment of life*" after allegedly being struck by Gloria James in the early morning hours of April 7 at the Fountainbleau hotel.



I guess he and Cleveland can relate


----------



## KevinKostner

Bulls going all the way. This is the year. 

Getting some money together before this weekend to put on them winning them the Championship.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

235360287471352662 said:


> I guess he and Cleveland can relate



It's amazing LeBron turned out the way he did with a mom like that.



I wonder when Delonte West is going to sue for rape. There is no way he walked into that thing intentionally. I'm really not partial to bragging about about being raped by unattractive middle aged females with drug and alcohol problems.


----------



## Serious

2 SEED!!!!

I'm happy as hell considering we've played like shit for 2/3 of the season lol.




LeBron the best player in the game? Arguable.
Kobe the best closer in the game? Undeniable.



KevinKostner said:


> Bulls going all the way. This is the year.
> 
> Getting some money together before this weekend to put on them winning them the Championship.



lol. I'd suggest you don't let your emotions get in the way of betting. wise up and put your $$ on the Lakers.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Lakers or Heat for the championship this year.


The Bulls and Thunder are too young and inexperienced in the playoffs to really pull it off. They will both be really, really good in the future, but for now I think that inexperience gets to them, although I wouldn't be surprised to see either the Thunder or the Bulls upset either the Heat or the Lakers. I doubt it will happen, however. 

The Spurs will not be able to get past the Thunder or Lakers (I'm not sure what the West seeding is like as of now and who will have to play who), Dallas is Dallas, the Celtics are finished for a long time after they traded Perkins, and I don't even think we need to give the Magic any consideration. 

After all the turbulence, after all of the ups and downs both the Heat and the Lakers have experienced, and despite the surprises in Oklahoma City, Chicago, and San Antonio, the finals will be exactly what we predicted they would be before the season started: The new Big 3 vs. the Black Mamba and his shot at his second 3-peat.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Serious said:


> lol. I'd suggest you don't let your emotions get in the way of betting. wise up and put your $$ on the Lakers.



Have you seen this guy around? Let him do it... either he loses and I'm happy or the bulls win and I'm happy.


----------



## DooMMooD

Lets do it CELTICS!

I'm from NY but im a celtics fan (oh what a crime against humanity).  

Though I do like the knicks, they just havent given me much to cheer about for the past....20 odd years?  I do like 'em because theyre my hometown team, but Celtics are my #1.

I'll say Celtics-Lakers final again.  Hopefully the Cs can get the win this year.

Knicks wont go past round 1; Honestly i thought they had a better shot before the trade.  We traded away all the *chemistry * the knicks developed, which was far more important than getting these stars here.  YES, the knicks needed them and _should have picked them up, but after the season IMO._  Instead they wrecked the team chemistry during the season that it actually was getting them somewhere, and its not gonna be at Finals level until next year most likely.  they arent gonna win the finals this year w/ or w/o Billups/Melo.

Bulls will probably get to the East Finals vs the Celtics, if D Rose can keep up his wins (yes, D Rose not the Bulls lol).  Possibly Miami-Celtics in the east conf finals, but I'm predicting 
Bulls-Celtics with the Bulls falling.  

The Celtics are just an awesome team especially in the playoffs, and if they can hold their shit together then my green boys are gonna take the win!


----------



## Codones

I can't believe everyone is picking Miami all of a sudden. Dwayne Wade is the only person on that team that has the balls to be able to take a game winning shot. Lebron has stepped back in that department this year.  Plus chemistry is vital during the playoffs, and they have a minimal amount compared to almost every team. The Heat are 21-20 against playoff teams, and only 21-19 against .500 teams all year. They are phenomenal against the lesser teams in the NBA, only losing three games to sub .500 teams. 

The Lakers tend to play to their opponents level and their isnt a horrible team in the playoffs. I like the West to win again. Either San Antonio or LA. I could see the Celtics taking care of the Heat. I can't count Rajon Rondo.


----------



## 23536

DooMMooD said:


> Possibly Miami-Celtics in the east conf finals



let's see you put money behind this prediction.

I'm all in here


you reminded me of a day where we were watching a fight on HBO and some dude walks in and decides to bet a stack of bills on the champ, and everyone was suddenly giving him 10 to 1 and shit like that.  The catch: the fight had taken place the previous week.


----------



## Busty St Clare

As much as I like Rondo, the Bulls have his measure. I predict Bulls v Lakers in the finals. The Lakers may not have been consistently brilliant through the regular season but they have the fire power to take care of the Spurs.

I don't see the Heat beating the Bulls over a long series. LeBron doesn't have the heart and if things start getting close will likely lie down again and wish he had signed with the Bulls. Wade is awesome but I feel as a team Chicago really rally around Rose. They may be young but they have been consistent all season despite missing a few key players, and in the past month have really been building for a solid play off tilt.


*Busty's kiss of death*


----------



## Cane2theLeft

DooMMooD said:


> Bulls will probably get to the East Finals vs the Celtics, if D Rose can keep up his wins (*yes, D Rose not the Bulls lol*).



This is just silly and ill-informed. The bulls have consistently been ranked the best defensive team all season and that's NOT because of Rose. Rose drops 25p and 8a a night and runs their offensive but rose doesn't hold teams below 90ppg himself. Defensive wins ball games. 

Rose is incredible but the bulls play one of the best team games in the league and their success is built around how well the pieces compliment each other and their commitment to defense. The bulls aren't the 2006 Lakers or the 2008 Cavs.


----------



## Serious

_Burkle been working on this for weeks. When KJ told Stern he had a possible buyer, the commish made a crack about it being a local car dealer. He dropped Burkle's name, and source says Stern went quiet. "You've got Burkle?"
_

Ron Burkle is a billionaire friend of Bill Clinton, and owns the Pittsburgh Penguins.


Stern is a fucking asshole. Remember, this is KEVIN JOHNSON, not Mayor Joe Schmoe, telling Stern he's got a buyer and Stern giggles at him. Seriously, if I ever get close enough I'd punch Stern in his smug ass mouth.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Damn, I seriously thought the Bulls were going to drop one at home today. Motherfuckers.


I like The Heat coming back from that 14 point deficit to dominate the game so far. Looking pretty good now, considering how bad the start was.


Who is everyone's pick to blow it in the first round? I'm going with the Mavs against the Blazers. The question between the two teams is "who knows how to blow it more in the playoffs?" I'm going with the Mavs on this one, the Blazers will beat them in six or seven.


----------



## Codones

The only top 4 seed I can honestly see being taken down is Orlando, and that's a long shot. The Mavericks are always the trendy pick to go out early. Even when they were consistantly making the western conference finals everyone picked them to bow out in the first round. I wish the Mavericks were a 4 seed to be honest. The Mavericks are the only team that consistantly beats the Spurs in the playoffs. Lakers scare me more. I can see the Lakers taking the Mavericks out, but I can't see any top four seed other than maybe Orlando being upset.


----------



## grimble crumble

if I had to pick one it would be the mavs as well. not just because of there history but portland is a gritty team, better than what there record shows.

anyone else feel like this denver matchup is going to be hell for okc as well? I think denver could stretch it to 7 games and lose. I know it sounds crazy because okc is so stacked but denver has played on average probably the best basketball since the all star break


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Yeah, Denver will give OKC hell. OKC will still win, but Denver has been better since they traded Melo. And New York has been just as average. Which supports my assertion that Carmelo Anthony is the most overrated player in all of (American) sports. 


I would side with Codones on Orlando, but they are playing the fucking Hawks. The Hawks are even worse than the Mavs and Blazers at fucking up come playoff time. 

I'm not so certain of it that I am willing to bet anything on it (besides, I've still got an East vs. West bet going with Serious right now), but I think the Mavs are going down early once again.


----------



## Codones

Mavericks in 5, lose to LA in 6 and LA loses to spurs in 7. Spurs represent the west and Timmy Duncan gets his fifth ring.

I think OKC is too good for that. They are the only seed not at two or higher that has the pure talent to disrupt everything for someone.


----------



## grimble crumble

3 said:


> Which supports my assertion that Carmelo Anthony is the most overrated player in all of (American) sports.



I think people jummped the gun with expectations when melo left for NY. the knicks have always needed more pieces melo left a contending team for a developing one and 3 solid role players left a developing team for a solid team.

a few years down the road when the knicks get a little better supporting cast, just watch how good they are.


----------



## grimble crumble

as of right now, looks like codoness hit the nail pretty good with ORL

but really the fucking hawks? come on orlando get your shit together.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

grimble crumble said:


> I think people jummped the gun with expectations when melo left for NY. the knicks have always needed more pieces melo left a contending team for a developing one and 3 solid role players left a developing team for a solid team.
> 
> a few years down the road when the knicks get a little better supporting cast, just watch how good they are.



They will never be as good as the Heat's Big 3, or Chicago with Rose, or whichever team Dwight Howard plays on when the Knicks finally explode. Doesn't matter if they get Chris Paul (it is still a poor mans Big 3), the Knicks are doomed to mediocrity.


----------



## 23536

3 said:


> Who is everyone's pick to blow it in the first round?



Celtics. duh


----------



## Codones

Adding Chris Paul and Dwight Howard would make it a big four, and the combination of Howard Melo and armare is far better than what the Heat throw out. Plus with CPIII, that would be a formidable team. All the defense youll ever need from CPIII and Howard with insane amounts of offense from all four.


----------



## grimble crumble

Codones said:


> Adding Chris Paul and Dwight Howard would make it a big four, and the combination of Howard Melo and armare is far better than what the Heat throw out. Plus with CPIII, that would be a formidable team. All the defense youll ever need from CPIII and Howard with insane amounts of offense from all four.



i could see cp3 going to the knicks but howard is more likely to end up with LA "IF" he moves which sucks for NY because they need a center more than anything.

picks for todays games anyone?

I think memphis might pull a sprise game one V. would make things interesting at least.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

If NY was footing the bill for Amar'e, Melo, Howard and CP3 the rest of the team would have to be d-league dropouts... not that with those 4 that would prevent them from winning games. I just don't see that happening.


----------



## Codones

They have no problem paying the luxury tax, and the mid level exception can give you a nice player. The Knicks are the team at the top of the list for both CPIII and Dwight Howard. Sign and trade Howard and they won't have a problem. If Orlando is smart they will trade him next year before he can go free. Go mavs?


----------



## DooMMooD

235360287471352662 said:


> let's see you put money behind this prediction.
> 
> I'm all in here




If you read the rest of that line I said that i think it will be Bulls-Celtics; I think miami-celtics if the bulls dont make it. But as I said the will.

And whoever thinks the Celtics D is weak now you're just crazy


----------



## 23536

I am very close to trading my children for a TV with HD reception.  What a playoffs!


----------



## grimble crumble

almost three first round upset games in one day! the spurs was no suprise and the C's i thought could lose(tho they didnt)

BUT LA!!! come on play some defence, theyve lost the spark, gasol is in a funk. kobe may have to carry them through the first round.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

grimble crumble said:


> almost three first round upset games in one day! the spurs was no suprise and the C's i thought could lose(tho they didnt)
> 
> BUT LA!!! come on play some defence, theyve lost the spark, gasol is in a funk. kobe may have to carry them through the first round.



The Hornets are also really underrated this season. Probably the toughest team any top 3 seed has to play in this first round.


----------



## Serious

Just finished the LA/NO game. Paula Gasoft FTL. 

CP3 was abusing Fish and our perimeter D isn't great but our bigs have to do a better job of packing the paint and cutting off his penetration. Andrew is doing his thing, Pau and LO need to step it up. It's all effort stuff, and the Hornets just wanted it more.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

The Heat are going in for the kill in these playoffs. They haven't played this aggressively all season long. I knew that Pat Riley strategy would kick in. He never shows his full hand till the postseason comes around.


----------



## grimble crumble

yeah the heat really seem to have found there step at the perfect time. tbh I have no clue why there were extended stretches during the regular season where jones didnt get much playing time. he really helps that teams dynamic more than most or spolstra realize

dont forget tho, phili struggled to be a 500 team, put them in the west with their record and they would not have made the playoffs,

tonght has been very impressive though.

as far as LA/HOR , another factor in play is that cp3's knee bothered him much of the season it could be hes finally at 100%. but still theres no reason why a bigger stronger lakers team should lose to them at that score, especially when kobe goes for 40 on over 50% shooting. gasol/bynum were a let down and the bench is depleted with blake sick


----------



## BanginMyLifeAway

my hornets looked good beatin up on the lakers.. i sure hope we knock them off.. which is still a longshot i know... but we did take one away from them at home.. and our bench players/role players seem to be steppin up.. chris paul might have went into beast mode... jack is a nice change of pace when hes out there we didnt shoot free throws good tho we need to improve on that but we did tie a nba play off record for less turn overs we only had 3 ... so at worse im hoping we atleast make this series competitive but i really hope we take this shit to they muthafuckin asses


----------



## grimble crumble

the NY/BOS game has been un-funcking-believable

carmelo is single handedly beating the celtics. I thought the knicks chances for this one went out the window with stat out with back spasms but holy fuck carmelo is literally putting on a hell of a show


----------



## BanginMyLifeAway

i was watchin the first half of that one while i was out eating ...good game so far 

when does NO Vs LA play again.and anybody know what network


----------



## KevinKostner

grimble crumble said:


> the NY/BOS game has been un-funcking-believable
> 
> carmelo is single handedly beating the celtics. I thought the knicks chances for this one went out the window with stat out with back spasms but holy fuck carmelo is literally putting on a hell of a show



He's such overrated garbage. He single completely blew Game 1. 

This game was pretty good, I don't know wtf Jeffries did at the end.


----------



## grimble crumble

over rated garbage wouldnt drop 42 on champion quality defensive team.

knicks nearly won that game with both billups and amare out. its a special kind of player that can do that over a team in the playoffs.
he was worth the trade most definetily. the knicks just need a few more pieces. like a center for starters


----------



## KevinKostner

grimble crumble said:


> over rated garbage wouldnt drop 42 on champion quality defensive team.
> 
> knicks nearly won that game with both billups and amare out. its a special kind of player that can do that over a team in the playoffs.
> he was worth the trade most definetily. the knicks just need a few more pieces. like a center for starters



Your going to deny Carmello blew game 1...his stupid foul on the inbound that gave up possession with a minute or so left and then taking at shot at the end of the game from about 30 feet. 5 for 18 in Game 1. Definitely not a superstar FG%.

It seemed like he was pretty much the only one shooting on the Knicks after Amare got out so 42 isn't that impressive.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

42 not that impressive? Come on now. There are about 400 players in the NBA and maybe 10 of them have ever scored 40+ in the playoffs and that's not impressive? Then to have 17 rebounds on top of that! How many SF have ever gotten 17 rebounds let alone with 42 points and near single-handedly kept a team of scrubs in the game against a team like BOSTON? 

I didn't see game 1 but to say Carmelo's performance tonight wasn't impressive is just delusional.


----------



## grimble crumble

KevinKostner said:


> Your going to deny Carmello blew game 1...his stupid foul on the inbound that gave up possession with a minute or so left and then taking at shot at the end of the game from about 30 feet. 5 for 18 in Game 1. Definitely not a superstar FG%.
> 
> It seemed like he was pretty much the only one shooting on the Knicks after Amare got out so 42 isn't that impressive.



I dont think he "blew" game one. there were a few fouls that didnt get called that the C's committed to. its all relative. *do i think he played like garbage in game one? yes*, but youre acting as if great players cant play bad. now if he had that same game again tonight then it would be a different story, but he didnt. he did the opposite and had a prolific game. thats what great players do they respond. how many players out there have you seen drop 42 and 17 on the boston celtics.... not many. had douglas just took that shot at the end instead of trying to pass, melo's game would have went down as one of the great legendary performances in the playoffs.

thats not overrated garbage, sorry man

he nearly beat a champion pedigree team with NO ONE, I can think of only a few players capable of that and only one that could acctually accomplish it


----------



## Codones

Dirk is awesome. Averaging 26 points and 11 rebounds in his playoff career. Only four players have had over 25 and 10. Fairly clutch. I don't know how he gets a bad rap for not being clutch, but he is among the best every year in FG made and FG% in final 2 minutes, 90 seconds, 48 seconds and yes final 24 seconds.  Only people better this year were D Wade and Melo if I'm not mistaken. I love Dirk.

As for the Knicks, I honestly think they would be up 2-0 if they had Billups healthy.  I think Amare isn't as big a difference as chauncy would be in the playoffs. Billups is a great leader in the post season. Melo has been playing as what he truly is, the best player in the game. If he isn't being lazy and turns just a bit of attention to defense, he is the best player in the game.


----------



## KevinKostner

grimble crumble said:


> I dont think he "blew" game one. there were a few fouls that didnt get called that the C's committed to. its all relative. *do i think he played like garbage in game one? yes*, but youre acting as if great players cant play bad. now if he had that same game again tonight then it would be a different story, but he didnt. he did the opposite and had a prolific game. thats what great players do they respond. how many players out there have you seen drop 42 and 17 on the boston celtics.... not many. had douglas just took that shot at the end instead of trying to pass, melo's game would have went down as one of the great legendary performances in the playoffs.
> 
> thats not overrated garbage, sorry man
> 
> he nearly beat a champion pedigree team with NO ONE, I can think of only a few players capable of that and only one that could acctually accomplish it



He played well in game 2, but it really wasn't some classic performance. I realize he didn't have any support but in game 1 he had the support and chose to ignore it often. He wanted to keep throwing up bricks instead of dishing it to Amare.


----------



## KevinKostner

Codones said:


> Melo has been playing as what he truly is, the best player in the game. If he isn't being lazy and turns just a bit of attention to defense, he is the best player in the game.



in the game as in...the NBA???? are you kidding me? really...

Already acknowledging that he sucks on defense there are so many better offensive players than Melo. D Rose, Durant, Rondo...ect ect ect.


----------



## Serious

^ lol. 




3 said:


> The Heat are going in for the kill in these playoffs. They haven't played this aggressively all season long. I knew that Pat Riley strategy would kick in. He never shows his full hand till the postseason comes around.


What strategy? Did they implement any new sets into their offense that I'm missing? Cause all I see is the same basic shit I saw in the regular season. ISO, PnR, PnP, etc...

Spo is still not using Wade/James like he should be. It'll work against shitty teams like the Sixers, but it's gonna get shut down  by elite teams like Boston/LA. 











____


http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2011/04/19/lamar-odom-at-last/


----------



## Serious

Good stuff.

http://refcalls.com/category/basketball/nba/


----------



## Codones

KevinKostner said:


> in the game as in...the NBA???? are you kidding me? really...
> 
> Already acknowledging that he sucks on defense there are so many better offensive players than Melo. D Rose, Durant, Rondo...ect ect ect.



Durant is the only player you could make an argument for as a better offensive player. As a pure scorer, Melo is far better. Imagine if Allen Iverson were built as an NFL linebacker. That is Melo.  And if you read what I said, I added the stipulation of if he plays defense. He is capable of playing defense and playing at an elite level as he shows from time to time, but he doesn't do it consistently.


----------



## grimble crumble

melo is most definetily not the best in the game but hes easily in that top 5 group.

 seriously though kostner what more would constitute a classic nba performance than having a team thats an underdog already lose 2 out of its top 3 players to have a guy blow up for 42:17:6  and single handedly beat a team that went to the finals last year. thats one for ESPN classics brah

that being said they lost by a bucket so it will go down as just a great game and nothing more.


----------



## Serious

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/index.ssf/2011/04/trail_blazers_guard_brandon_ro_1.html

Happy 4/20 NBA crew.


----------



## KevinKostner

OKC destroying Denver. Refs are letting OKC get away with ALOT.

I wish I was balling enough to have the NBA channel.


----------



## grimble crumble

yeah okc looks damn solid.

denver really misses afflalo too.


----------



## thepool

the lakers are gonna lose 4-0 in this series i think,hornets are on fire at the mo

imagine the odds at the bookmakers for that!! id be a millionaire if i put big money down!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Serious said:


> What strategy? Did they implement any new sets into their offense that I'm missing? Cause all I see is the same basic shit I saw in the regular season. ISO, PnR, PnP, etc...
> 
> Spo is still not using Wade/James like he should be. It'll work against shitty teams like the Sixers, but it's gonna get shut down  by elite teams like Boston/LA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> 
> http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2011/04/19/lamar-odom-at-last/






They do pretty much the same thing on offense, but it is that defensive intensity that I'm talking about. Ever season Pat Riley has had a championship caliber team here, the Heat basically float through the regular season, beating many but losing to the elites, until the playoffs come around. He saves his bag of tricks for the playoffs. I saw the same exact thing from 2005-2007, when Shaq was here. 

I don't know why you are claiming Boston is elite anymore. They were before they traded Perks. Now they are pretty much average, and I think the Heat get by them in 5. 

They are a great example, however, of a team that does not hold anything back in the offseason. They basically won their third game against the Heat in the regular season this year by opening up the trick bag (elbowing motherfuckers in the head while the refs aren't looking, playing "Rondo the house fly" and doing everything else that they should have saved for the playoffs. I'm not whining about it, to be clear, but while watching that game I thought to myself "why the fuck are they doing this in a meaningless regular season game?" They could have saved that shit for the playoffs and stolen a game or two from us for sure, instead they prepared us for their strategy and how to counter it. 

Pat Riley don't play that shit. Playoffs are everything to him and Spo. 

Given how dirty Garnett played against us, I wouldn't be surprised to see a Juwan Howard vs. Kevin Garnett all out brawl occur some time in the second round. It would be orchestrated to get one of our more expendable players to play on Garnetts anger issues enough to get him booted for a game or two.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

thepool said:


> the lakers are gonna lose 4-0 in this series i think,hornets are on fire at the mo
> 
> imagine the odds at the bookmakers for that!! id be a millionaire if i put big money down!



Hi!

Apparently you are brand new to the NBA. You should check out a couple games - its a fun sport!


----------



## thepool

Cane2theLeft said:


> Hi!
> 
> Apparently you are brand new to the NBA. You should check out a couple games - its a fun sport!



ive been watchin nba since larry bird,magic,moses etc. more than likely you been watching since blake griffin and john wall

about the hornets-lakers series,it was a joke....its obviously a bit hard for some to get sarcasim through text


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Seriously? 

_Really_? 

Are you really going to tell me I don't grasp sarcasm after my post to you was _beyond_ dripping with it? 

To be truthful - when Magic, Bird and Moses entered the NBA, the Y-chromosome my dad bequeathed me wasn't even swimming in his sack yet but I've been watching since the Bulls' second championship in their first 3-peat (I was 8 then).

Let's drop the pretense and whip it out though already.


----------



## thepool

Cane2theLeft said:


> Seriously?
> 
> _Really_?
> 
> Are you really going to tell me I don't grasp sarcasm after my post to you was _beyond_ dripping with it?
> 
> To be truthful - when Magic, Bird and Moses entered the NBA, the Y-chromosome my dad bequeathed me wasn't even swimming in his sack yet but I've been watching since the Bulls' second championship in their first 3-peat (I was 8 then).
> 
> Let's drop the pretense and whip it out though already.



na i rather not whip nothin out ha

seriously tho ya missed the best time to be a basketball fan, the 80's was the golden age for the nba


----------



## Codones

Oh he was there for some of that. Just like I was there for my Cowboys dynasty run. Problem is we  either don't remember it or didn't care back then. 

I hope and pray the Hornets take LA down. It would make it almost impossible for the Mavericks or Spurs not to get to the Finals. I want a ring for the Mavericks so bad I can taste it. I would have sex with Dirk. Maybe not. Probably hurt too bad.


----------



## Serious

Lakers win despite Paula Gasoft with another shit game on both ends of the floor, and Kobe only scoring 11 points. Andrew and LO stepped up! 









An MRI on Chauncey Billups' left knee confirmed a strained tendon. He is listed as questionable for Friday.

An MRI on @Amareisreal's back confirmed a pulled muscle. He is listed as day-to-day.




Grats to K-Love for winning MIP.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=6399422


----------



## Serious

Interesting numbers from G2.

http://blog.lakers.com/lakers/2011/04/20/lakers-hornets-game-2-numbers/

Bynum ftmfw!


----------



## chinky

i hope yall are watching the bulls..we have the best team but i got a feeling next year we will be even better

Drose is only 22..the league is so fucked think about when he hits like 29 and how good he will be


----------



## Codones

World is coming to an end. Dallas lost. It's golden state/Denver/San Antonio/9-11/everything all over again. Referees called a shit game. Ahhhh! I'm / slash wrists!


I'm joking. My a Mavericks fan. We are winning the world series/finals and superbowl. All this year.  Need more drugs now  

Please no one take ^ this seriously. I'm purposely over exaggerating all emotions. Except the drug one.  Oh and that was a god damn three. Officials are gay. Dallas in 5.


----------



## Serious

Great article on AB.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vault/article/magazine/MAG1184609/1/index.htm


----------



## 23536

3 said:


> They do pretty much the same thing on offense, but it is that defensive intensity that I'm talking about. Ever season Pat Riley has had a championship caliber team here, the Heat basically float through the regular season, beating many but losing to the elites, until the playoffs come around. He saves his bag of tricks for the playoffs. I saw the same exact thing from 2005-2007, when Shaq was here.



last night they played the 4th quarter without a point guard, and it was the only quarter they won.  Lineup: Wade, James Jones, Lebron, Bosh and Joel Anthony.  I haven't seen them play without the point this season. Maybe that was a new wrinkle?  It was the only thing that worked...

does anyone know how to look up +/- playoff stats for all teams?  I have a feeling Joel Anthony is near the top of the list.  Maybe James Jones too?

Look out for Haslem in round 2.


----------



## 23536

235360287471352662 said:


> does anyone know how to look up +/- playoff stats for all teams?  I have a feeling Joel Anthony is near the top of the list.  Maybe James Jones too?



here it is:

http://www.nba.com/statistics/plusminus/plusminus_sort.jsp?pcomb=1&season=42010&split=9&team=

weird stat.

1) Joel Anthony
2) Bosh
3) Lebron
4) Dirk
5) Wade

Mario Chalmers has a better +/- than Derrick Rose?  such a weird stat


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

235360287471352662 said:


> here it is:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/statistics/plusminus/plusminus_sort.jsp?pcomb=1&season=42010&split=9&team=
> 
> weird stat.
> 
> 1) Joel Anthony
> 2) Bosh
> 3) Lebron
> 4) Dirk
> 5) Wade
> 
> Mario Chalmers has a better +/- than Derrick Rose?  such a weird stat






What is Melo's? I don't mean to attack the guy so much, I just think he is overrated by many due to his excellent offensive abilities, but based on his lack of defensive effort or prowess I don't believe he belongs in the crowd of elite players such as Wade, LeBron, Kobe, Howard, Rose, etc...

I think that he belongs in the category of very, very good players and deserves an annual trip to the All-Star game, but he is nowhere near the level of the aforementioned players. I wouldn't even categorize him in Chris Bosh territory.


----------



## Serious

Great win. Sunday I expect the Hornets to come out hard, but once we establish our inside-out game again they'll start to die fast. 
Kobe looked great, he was blowing by Ariza at will. Pau seems to have found his balls, had 17/10. 

Hope Phil gives Trey Johnson some PT over Shannon Brown. He's just so much smarter and more efficient.



"How to be statistically biased: Henry Abbott on Kobe Bryant"

http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2011/1/28/1961684/how-to-be-statistically-biased-henry-abbott


----------



## BanginMyLifeAway

well  my hornets fell off...them niggas can never win a muthafuckin play off series... i dont kno why i got my expectations so damn high....this dont bother me to much cuz i dont think they gonna ever do shit.. 

but if this was football season and my saints ..or my LSU tigers was playin super garbage i might would end up using again


----------



## BanginMyLifeAway

i did think we was gonan turn it around when i thought byrun(i cant spell for shit ) was hurt... 

real talk ...chris paul cant do it alone and with our leadin scorer out for season i was just hopin we would be competitive this series so if we can push it to 2-2 we still can atleast  make it a series


----------



## Codones

3 said:


> What is Melo's? I don't mean to attack the guy so much, I just think he is overrated by many due to his excellent offensive abilities, but based on his lack of defensive effort or prowess I don't believe he belongs in the crowd of elite players such as Wade, LeBron, Kobe, Howard, Rose, etc...
> 
> I think that he belongs in the category of very, very good players and deserves an annual trip to the All-Star game, but he is nowhere near the level of the aforementioned players. I wouldn't even categorize him in Chris Bosh territory.



Pick a player.

Player A- 18.7 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 1.9 apg, .8 spg, .6 bpg .496 FG%, 82 FT%

Or

Player B- 25.6 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 2.9 apg, .9 spg, .6 bpg, .455 FG%  84% FT%

Everyone in their right mind will say player B. That is Carmelo. Player A is Bosh. Melos worst year is a 21/6/3 year. That's far and away his worst. Bosh's best year is 24/11/3.

You are right, Carmelo is not even close to the same level as Bosh because Melo is far and away better. I can't see putting Derrick Rose ahead of Melo yet. Rose has only had one great year and one good year. Melo has had 5 outstanding years.

All that not to mention that Melo is consistently one of the 3 most clutch players in the game. Carmelo had an off year this year by his standards, and it was still better than anything Bosh has ever thrown out. Bosh has better defense obviously, but it isn't so much better that it is worth 7 points a game and not having Melo at crunch time. And if Carmelo applies himself on defense, he is great.

I am not a fan of Carmelo at all. I hate everything about Miami. This is not bias. I just have respect for greatness.

P.S. how can you keep Howard in the top 5 and leave out KD? Gotta take out Rose or Howard mang!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Codones said:


> Pick a player.
> 
> Player A- 18.7 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 1.9 apg, .8 spg, .6 bpg .496 FG%, 82 FT%
> 
> Or
> 
> Player B- 25.6 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 2.9 apg, .9 spg, .6 bpg, .455 FG%  84% FT%
> 
> Everyone in their right mind will say player B. That is Carmelo. Player A is Bosh. Melos worst year is a 21/6/3 year. That's far and away his worst. Bosh's best year is 24/11/3.
> 
> You are right, Carmelo is not even close to the same level as Bosh because Melo is far and away better. I can't see putting Derrick Rose ahead of Melo yet. Rose has only had one great year and one good year. Melo has had 5 outstanding years.
> 
> All that not to mention that Melo is consistently one of the 3 most clutch players in the game. Carmelo had an off year this year by his standards, and it was still better than anything Bosh has ever thrown out. Bosh has better defense obviously, but it isn't so much better that it is worth 7 points a game and not having Melo at crunch time. And if Carmelo applies himself on defense, he is great.
> 
> I am not a fan of Carmelo at all. I hate everything about Miami. This is not bias. I just have respect for greatness.
> 
> P.S. how can you keep Howard in the top 5 and leave out KD? Gotta take out Rose or Howard mang!



I put in an etc... in case I forgot anybody. It wasn't necessarily a top 5, I just chose whoever came to my mind. Pretty bad to forget about him, but I do consider him one of the elites.

I have no delusions that Melo isn't a statistical monster, but he is not enough of a defensive presence to be elite. Bosh isn't quite elite either, but I still believe he is the better all around player, and can contribute to many more wins.

If I had to choose between the two players, Bosh or Melo, both starting in their prime to begin to build a team around, I would go with Bosh. 

Just look at the Knicks with Melo. They haven't gotten any better since he arrived. Remember how much better LA got when Gasol got there? They went from good to championship level right away. Melo hasn't added anything besides highlight reels to the Knicks. He has Amare and Billups playing beside him, and they are still likely to get swept by a Boston team that traded away it's chances at a championship. 

Again, what is Melo's plus/minus? Bosh has a fucking good one, I know that. I consider that way more important than statistics.


----------



## grimble crumble

the knicks havent gotten better because they gave up half of the team to get him. A move that will payoff in the long hall but stings now. the gasol to LA is kind of a poor analogy because 1. gasol wen to a team that had kobe on it 2. LA attained gasol for NOTHING while NY gave away a lot. 

for the record melo has gone farther in the playoffs then bosh. peolple are all high on bosh right now because hes been doing well in this series(76ers are a non playoff team in the west) but i remember in the reg season when heat fans hated bosh for his poor play and softness.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

grimble crumble said:


> the knicks havent gotten better because they gave up half of the team to get him. A move that will payoff in the long hall but stings now. the gasol to LA is kind of a poor analogy because 1. gasol wen to a team that had kobe on it 2. LA attained gasol for NOTHING while NY gave away a lot.
> 
> for the record melo has gone farther in the playoffs then bosh. peolple are all high on bosh right now because hes been doing well in this series(76ers are a non playoff team in the west) but i remember in the reg season when heat fans hated bosh for his poor play and softness.



Yeah, playing in Toronto people do not become too familiar with your game. Bosh has a unique style for a power forward, being more of a clutch shooter than a push it to the rim and dunk kind of guy. 

He had to make a greater adjustment than any of the Big 3 since playing for the Heat, and lately he has done very well, even before the 76er's series. He is the most pivotal player for The Heat to succeed. Miami struggled just a little bit in their last game against Philly because he was cold. When he is hot, nobody in the league can stop The Heat. 

His only truly terrible performance this season was that game against Chigaco, where he only hit one shot. He wasn't even being defended properly, and he simply blew it. Had he been just a little bit more "on", Miami would have won. 

I cannot wait for the Miami-Chicago series. It might as well be the Finals, because as I said, whoever wins the East wins the Finals. LA just doesn't match up well against either team, especially The Heat. 

The only West team that scares me is the Thunder, but like Chicago, I believe that playoff inexperience is likely to take them out as they face teams who have been there and done that. 

Fucking embarrassing loss by Chicago today. They just dropped a game to the worst team in the playoffs. The whole series has been an embarrassment, really, a team as talented as Chicago should have no problems getting past a team with an overall losing record. They have fallen behind early in every single game. They may be the most talented team in the league, but they are simply not championship ready. They can beat up on a geriatric team like The Lakers or Boston, but there is no way they stand up to Miami. 

However, the future is way bright for them. I think they will be the team to occasionally keep Miami out of the 'ship for a couple of seasons. Then again, Miami will continue to get better, and more and more veterans looking to go out with a ring will jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## Serious

Why didn't Noah call a timeout on that last play where he was trapped? 

Portland getting smashed, wow. I didn't expect J-Kidd to be this good when I picked the Blazers in 6. Like McHale said, ageless wonder.




3 said:


> Yeah, playing in Toronto people do not become too familiar with your game. Bosh has a unique style for a power forward, being more of a clutch shooter than a push it to the rim and dunk kind of guy.
> 
> He had to make a greater adjustment than any of the Big 3 since playing for the Heat, and lately he has done very well, even before the 76er's series. He is the most pivotal player for The Heat to succeed. Miami struggled just a little bit in their last game against Philly because he was cold. When he is hot, nobody in the league can stop The Heat.
> 
> His only truly terrible performance this season was that game against Chigaco, where he only hit one shot. He wasn't even being defended properly, and he simply blew it. Had he been just a little bit more "on", Miami would have won.
> 
> I cannot wait for the Miami-Chicago series. It might as well be the Finals, because as I said, whoever wins the East wins the Finals. LA just doesn't match up well against either team, especially The Heat.
> 
> The only West team that scares me is the Thunder, but like Chicago, I believe that playoff inexperience is likely to take them out as they face teams who have been there and done that.
> 
> Fucking embarrassing loss by Chicago today. They just dropped a game to the worst team in the playoffs. The whole series has been an embarrassment, really, a team as talented as Chicago should have no problems getting past a team with an overall losing record. They have fallen behind early in every single game. They may be the most talented team in the league, but they are simply not championship ready. They can beat up on a geriatric team like The Lakers or Boston, but there is no way they stand up to Miami.
> 
> However, the future is way bright for them. I think they will be the team to occasionally keep Miami out of the 'ship for a couple of seasons. Then again, Miami will continue to get better, and more and more veterans looking to go out with a ring will jump on the bandwagon.




^ Lmao @ LA can't match up w/ Bulls or Heat... really? Wow. 

And Chicago isn't close to the most talented team in the L, wtf you smokin bruh? They rely on Rose way too much. They have no offense outside of Rose/Deng/Boozer and Boozer always disappears against legit bigs. The only reason they're 1 seed is cause of their defense.. what happens when elite teams match that defensive intensity? they overachieved this season and they're not getting out of the ECF, if they even make it there.

Boston/Miami ECF, Boston wins in 6. Quote this shit.


----------



## Serious

Caron Butler cleared for full contact practice.

http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=6416506


----------



## Serious

grimble crumble said:


> the knicks havent gotten better because they gave up half of the team to get him. A move that will payoff in the long hall but stings now. the gasol to LA is kind of a poor analogy because 1. gasol wen to a team that had kobe on it 2. LA attained gasol for NOTHING while NY gave away a lot.


This. Who does Melo have besides an injured Amar'e and an injured Billups? A bunch of scrubs, that's who. And you expect him to win a series alone against an elite/experienced team like Boston? They almost one games 1 and 2, and if it weren't for some BS calls in game 2, Knicks would have won. 

Melo played some great defense in those games, btw. Not his fault that D'Antoni is worthless and doesn't preach TEAM defense. One NY gets rid of him, you'll see how great of a defender Melo is. 

lmao @  that dude saying Bosh over Melo. You can't be fucking serious. Please tell me you're trollin'. 


oh and since we're talking about top 5 players this year.

(imo)
1. LeBron
2. Dwight
3. Wade
4. Kobe
5. Rose

Dunno how any of you can leave out Dwight in their top 3... He took a team full of scrubs to the 4th seed and the dude _alone_ makes the Magic one of the best defensive teams in the L.


----------



## Codones

3 said:


> Yeah, playing in Toronto people do not become too familiar with your game. Bosh has a unique style for a power forward, being more of a clutch shooter than a push it to the rim and dunk kind of guy.
> 
> He had to make a greater adjustment than any of the Big 3 since playing for the Heat, and lately he has done very well, even before the 76er's series. He is the most pivotal player for The Heat to succeed. Miami struggled just a little bit in their last game against Philly because he was cold. When he is hot, nobody in the league can stop The Heat.



That first paragraph sounds like Dirk. Easily the most underrated player in the NBA. He has the single hardest shot to defend in NBA history, his 12 ft turn-around/fade-away one-footed jump shot, and is the toughest defensive match up ever. 

Bosh has never impressed me. 

Ill do a top 10 instead of a top 5. 

1. Kobe Bryant
2. Dwayne Wade
3.Kevin Durant
4. Lebron James
5. Dwight Howard
6. Carmelo Anthony 
7. Dirk
8. Deron Williams 
9. Derrick Rose
10. Chris Paul(when healthy)


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

All upsets today. Still, The Thunder is just too dominant over Denver. I know the score is still close, but the talent differential is simply too clear. OKC sweeps the series for sure. Durant and Westbrook are monsters. 


I think San Antonio goes out in the first round. I'm hoping for a Heat/Thunder finals, can anyone imagine a more fast paced and exciting match-up? Shit would be more intense than 10 hits of LSD.


----------



## Codones

If the Heat make it to the finals against the Thunder, Lebron gets his ring. It might be an ok match up to watch, but the Heat will destroy the Thunder in a seven game series. I also think the Spurs, Lakers, and Mavericks would all kill the Heat. If you want a good finals, the 1 or 3 seed from the east against any top four seed in west. 

I hope and pray Caron is healthy for round 2. The Mavericks are the best team in the NBA when all their players are healthy, followed closely by LA. Had the best record in the NBA before his injury and had the best defense in that same time period.


----------



## grimble crumble

No one in here is Gunna believe me, but I picked portland and Memphis to win their first round series on my home bracket


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

A lot of us on here predicted Portland, but picking Memphis (I choose to believe you) is goddamn impressive. I thought the Spurs would go out in the second or WCF, and didn't give the Grizzles a chance.


----------



## grimble crumble

yeah its far from over yet but memphis is just so gritty it will be damn tough for the spurs to with 3 out of 4 against them. its much more likely grizz will win 2 out of 4 and this will be a 7 gamer

im telling you man, tony allen is one of the most under rated defensive players in the nba. I remeber last year in the finals he gave kobe HELL o nseveral games. plus shane battier is a hell of a defender too. ginobli missing game one really impacted the series as well.


----------



## Codones

The Spurs will be fine, as will Dallas. This round. People over-exaggerate when a Texas team does anything.  Win or lose. Supposedly the bottom seeds in the west were blessed not only with as favorable a match up as they could have, but the match up that most of them actually wanted. Crazy West.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Codones said:


> People over-exaggerate when a Texas team does anything.  Win or lose.



That is because San Antonio is insanely boring to watch and The Mavs have a reputation for being horrible in the offseason. They are one more first round exit away from being the leagues biggest joke. Seriously, if they lose to Portland, they are hopeless.

And if San Antonio makes the Finals and the Heat do not, I probably will not watch. I would watch any other team, but I fall asleep in their games that I am not involved in. I fell asleep during the Grizzlies game today. 

Ok, maybe I just nodded, but the Bulls/Pacers kept me awake despite all of the oxy coursing through my body and in my brain right now.


----------



## chinky

Codones said:


> That first paragraph sounds like Dirk. Easily the most underrated player in the NBA. He has the single hardest shot to defend in NBA history, his 12 ft turn-around/fade-away one-footed jump shot, and is the toughest defensive match up ever.
> 
> Bosh has never impressed me.
> 
> Ill do a top 10 instead of a top 5.
> 
> 1. Kobe Bryant
> 2. Dwayne Wade
> 3.Kevin Durant
> 4. Lebron James
> 5. Dwight Howard
> 6. Carmelo Anthony
> 7. Dirk
> 8. Deron Williams
> 9. Derrick Rose
> 10. Chris Paul(when healthy)



drose is better then deron williams and i love deron  he went to u of i..but give him 2-3 years and drose will be near the top of that list..he is only 22 right now..that is amazing


----------



## Codones

In 2-3 years Kevin Durant will top my list undoubtedly, with Blake Griffin being number two just barely ahead of a huge group of awesome players. Derrick Rose, Lebron, Dwayne Wade, Deron Williams, and maybe even Kobe(after almost 20 years) will all be damn near interchangeable as the number three player in the game. 

I honestly think Chris Paul is the best overall player in the game when healthy. I think he has the best chance of going off for a quintuple double(not that it will ever happen). Well he was the best overall until he was injured two years back. Can't be sir yet. Deron Williams right now I'd say is the best 1 in the game. If Rose would go to a 2 I think he might be even better. He is still young and learning for now. 

And if Dallas loses to Portland, there is a chance Dirk isn't on the team next year. Cuban will blow everything up and start from scratch. And it won't take another first round loss for Dallas to he a laughing stalk, they already are. Until they make it to the finals this year(wishful drug induced thoughts).


----------



## axl blaze

shit, I would already pile Rose higher on that list

I love seeing the New York Knicks lose, hate their fan base (Spike you cool though)


----------



## Serious

3 said:


> That is because San Antonio is insanely boring to watch and The Mavs have a reputation for being horrible in the offseason. They are one more first round exit away from being the leagues biggest joke. Seriously, if they lose to Portland, they are hopeless.
> 
> And if San Antonio makes the Finals and the Heat do not, I probably will not watch. I would watch any other team, but I fall asleep in their games that I am not involved in. I fell asleep during the Grizzlies game today.
> 
> Ok, maybe I just nodded, but the Bulls/Pacers kept me awake despite all of the oxy coursing through my body and in my brain right now.



Spurs are boring to watch? wuttttt

All those guys are so unselfish and play great team ball. The offensive execution is beautiful to watch as a fan of the game and they play great team defense. Those who actually play the game of basketball appreciate the Spurs.


----------



## KevinKostner

Codones said:


> That first paragraph sounds like Dirk. Easily the most underrated player in the NBA. He has the single hardest shot to defend in NBA history, his 12 ft turn-around/fade-away one-footed jump shot, and is the toughest defensive match up ever.
> 
> Bosh has never impressed me.
> 
> Ill do a top 10 instead of a top 5.
> 
> 1. Kobe Bryant
> 2. Dwayne Wade
> 3.Kevin Durant
> 4. Lebron James
> 5. Dwight Howard
> 6. Carmelo Anthony
> 7. Dirk
> 8. Deron Williams
> 9. Derrick Rose
> 10. Chris Paul(when healthy)



Kobe is has-been garbage. 

Put Rondo on that list somewhere.


----------



## Serious

Goddamnit they always have to lose on Sundays... so fucking annoying. 

You don't win games when you allow CPflop to record a triple-double, when you don't rebound, when you get outrebounded on the offensive glass, and when you get outscored 20-4 in second chance points.

I feel bad for Kobe, and to a lesser extent artest. Only two players who have shown up this entire series, every game. 

Gasoft doesn't even deserve a spot on the bench to watch the game, let alone a paycheck.


----------



## Codones

KevinKostner said:


> Kobe is has-been garbage.
> 
> Put Rondo on that list somewhere.



Kobe is averaging over 25 ppg, 5 rpg and 5 apg. How on earth is that washed up? 
I just do not see who to take off that list for Rajon to get on. He is absolutely amazing, but look at who is already on my list. If I add Rondo, I would have to add Andre Iguodala because he throws stats very similar to Rondo and Lebron up. Only real difference is PPG. He's around 10-12 less than those two, but he can go off for a triple double or even a quadruple double like both of those guys can, he just won't have 40 points to go with his 12 boards and 11 assist and 10 steals.


----------



## BanginMyLifeAway

chinky said:


> drose is better then deron williams and i love deron  he went to u of i..but give him 2-3 years and drose will be near the top of that list..he is only 22 right now..that is amazing



i would put paul higher then that too i mean in the play offs when it really counts he stepped it up he had a triple double tonight and hes the only superstar on the team 

and im glad we pulled out a win to tie it at 2-2...

all them people who are so called experts said this series would go 4 games maybe 5 we already got 2 wins so i aint tripping im glad we keepin it competitive


----------



## Serious

Codones said:


> Kobe is averaging over 25 ppg, 5 rpg and 5 apg. How on earth is that washed up?



Word, and he has only played 33 minutes per game this season (lowest since his 97-98 season). He looked a lot more "washed up" last season when he was dealing with his knee injuries, back spasms and finger injuries.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^so washed up last year!

27ppg, 5.4rpg, 5apg, 1.5spg. PATHETIC!


----------



## Serious

^ hahahhah.

On a side note, I thought Kobe played some next level D in the 2nd half. Best D I've seen all season from him.


----------



## Codones

Rose is right in that 8-10 range right now. The top 10 is based off overall body of work over a few seasons. If not, Kevin Love would have to be a top 3 or 4, maybe number 1. Deron Williams is far too good to leave off the list, he is a highly underrated player. CPIII has been injured too severely each of the last two seasons to be higher. 

Go Dirk!

Edit-
Cane, it's Kobe man. If he hasn't won the MVP and the finals MVP by mid December, he's a failure. About half of last season he wasn't playing at a Kobe level, which is why the nation of uneducated, or unattentive, sports fans think he had a bad year.


----------



## Serious

2008 vs Jazz - go home tied 2-2 = Win Series 
2009 vs Rockets - go home tied 2-2 = Win Series
2009 vs Nuggets - go home tied 2-2 = Win Series 
2010 vs Thunder - go home tied 2-2 = Win Series 
2010 vs Suns - go home tied 2-2 = Win Series 
2010 vs Celtics - go on road tied 1-1 = Win Series 

2011 vs Hornets...

We got this.


----------



## Codones

Oh yes Serious. I honestly think all top four seeds will make it from the West. I can also see all four top seeds from the West get to the finals. I think these four teams are as even as I have ever seen. Hell, the same seems to go with the East. If Caron comes back for the second round, the Lakers will be in serious trouble.


----------



## Serious

lol

_If you tell LeBron James that Cleveland was his city or the Cavaliers were his team, prepare for a quick correction.

The Akron native didn't wait for the end of a question Friday when a reporter referenced Cleveland as "your city." James' message was that he can't disown something that was never his.

"It wasn't my city. It wasn't my team either," he said. "I was just a player, you know, I helped get that franchise to leaps and bounds that they haven't seen before."_


----------



## Codones

Total double post, but when I said ealier that CPIII was the best in the game when healthy... 27 13 and 15 with 2 steals. Now that is a man sized triple double. Almost a double triple double. That is how Chris Paul is on the list without Rondo.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

235360287471352662 said:


> Celtics. duh



Nope.



L O V E L I F E said:


> The Celtics are ancient garbage.
> 
> *With a healthy Amar'e, the Knicks will run them off the court.*



Looks like you have your excuse already.


----------



## Codones

All my first round predictions are coming true. Need just a couple more wins and I will turn into Jesus.


----------



## KevinKostner

Codones said:


> Kobe is averaging over 25 ppg, 5 rpg and 5 apg. How on earth is that washed up?
> I just do not see who to take off that list for Rajon to get on. He is absolutely amazing, but look at who is already on my list. If I add Rondo, I would have to add Andre Iguodala because he throws stats very similar to Rondo and Lebron up. Only real difference is PPG. He's around 10-12 less than those two, but he can go off for a triple double or even a quadruple double like both of those guys can, he just won't have 40 points to go with his 12 boards and 11 assist and 10 steals.



Your delusional if you put Kobe at #1...that's all I'm saying. He can't dominate a game anymore, he can't control the tempo of the game. He's also a huge crybaby that expects calls for complete bullshit.


----------



## axl blaze

Serious said:


> Spurs are boring to watch? wuttttt
> 
> All those guys are so unselfish and play great team ball. The offensive execution is beautiful to watch as a fan of the game and they play great team defense. Those who actually play the game of basketball appreciate the Spurs.



Spurs are and have been the most boring team in all of fucking basketball to watch. they don't even dunk homie, I truly don't understand how you can act all surprised at this comment 

and why are YOU backing the Spurs? 



Serious said:


> lol
> 
> _If you tell LeBron James that Cleveland was his city or the Cavaliers were his team, prepare for a quick correction.
> 
> The Akron native didn't wait for the end of a question Friday when a reporter referenced Cleveland as "your city." James' message was that he can't disown something that was never his.
> 
> "It wasn't my city. It wasn't my team either," he said. "I was just a player, you know, I helped get that franchise to leaps and bounds that they haven't seen before."_



this truly almost makes me shed a tear, and it fills my heart with hate even so much more

be a man, LBJ. or just go fuck yourself


----------



## Codones

His numbers are almost exactly what he does every single year, he led his team to 57 wins, and he was widely considered the best in the game last year. What has changed? He hasn't taken a step back. His team hasn't taken a step back. And no one player has had a big enough year to leap in front of Kobe for the title of best in the game. 

The next three top players in the game - Lebron, Dwyane, and KD - all had slightly worse statistical years than last year. Kobe had more or less the exact same year he always does. 25 ppg is his career average. 5 rpg and apg are his career average. He his still the best.

Edit - Oh, and did I mention Kobe is coming off his 5th ring and 2nd finals MVP?


----------



## KevinKostner

Codones said:


> Edit - Oh, and did I mention Kobe is coming off his 5th ring and 2nd finals MVP?



Mark my words: the lakers will definitely got get the rings this year.


----------



## Codones

Hey, it's Phil Jackson and Kobe Bryant. You can _never_ count those two out. I think they wont do it, but it won't surprise me in the least if they get their second threepeat.


----------



## Serious

Spurs should win game 4 tonight, but I think Memphis will take the series. Imagine if they had Rudy Gay...

And I could easily see the Grizzlies beating OKC in 6 games. If anyone can bang and grind with Perkins it's Marc Gasol and Randolph. Tony Allen and Conley will tag team Westbrook and whoever does better (prolly Allen) will rattle Westbrook throughout the series. Battier will slow down KD. The Griz have matched up well vs. OKC all year (as evidenced by their 3-1 record against the Thunder in the reg season) and, as we all know, DEFENSE WINS IN THE PLAYOFFS. The Griz have better half court defense than OKC.


axl blaze said:


> Spurs are and have been the most boring team in all of fucking basketball to watch. they don't even dunk homie, I truly don't understand how you can act all surprised at this comment
> 
> and why are YOU backing the Spurs?


You trollin' bruh? 

and I'm not backing the Spurs, I hate them but I can appreciate good basketball. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

KevinKostner said:


> Mark my words: the lakers will definitely got get the rings this year.



If you want someone to mark your words, perhaps check your spelling? 

Codones hit the nail.


----------



## Codones

I use my phone to post replys and whatnot, so my autocorrect screws me more often than not. 

The Spurs are too good and too veteran a team to be beaten by the Grizzlies in a seven game series. Start betting against Gregg Popovich and you will lose your money every time. I saw the Griz @ Mavs at the AAC at the beginning of the season and I must admit, that roster had potential then, and they are starting to realize that potential now. OJ Mayo, Rudy Gay, and Shane Battier is a good threesome, throw in Zach Randolph and Marc Gasol and you have one hell of a starting line up. 

The Grizzlies problems are two fold. No true veteran with substantial playoff experience and a weak bench. All of the great teams can throw two things off the bench that are essential to winning. All elite teams having an offensive spark plug or two they can throw off the bench togive their stars a rest and still put up points. And they all have a defensive stopper. They all have that one guy who the coach says "sic em" and he goes and plays balls out defense on their best offensive player and does a good job at making a superstar seem average for atleast a few minutes. 

The grizzlies have a very nice starting line up, but not a deep enough bench and not enough veteran leadership to topple the mighty Spurs.

(Dallas-Miami finals again. I don't know why... But I have a feeling I'm making a completely retarded prediction. Spurs-Celtics really. )


----------



## axl blaze

Serious said:


> You trollin' bruh?
> 
> and I'm not backing the Spurs, I hate them but I can appreciate good basketball. That's all I'm saying.



I honestly am not trolling. I have said this in all of the NBA threads of past. I do hate the Spurs, so one might label me biased, however I founded that hatred on the fact that the Spurs are boring and need to dunk more

I watch the NBA for explosive athletes leaping over one another in poetic justice. this is the Gilded Age of the NBA (look at how many competitive 1st round games for once) and I watch the pros more than college because I do want to see dunks and people flying around

I don't watch the NBA to see boring teams. and while the Spurs no doubt supply great defense - they hold no more appreciative value and fun factor due than a good NCAA hoops team


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> I honestly am not trolling. I have said this in all of the NBA threads of past. I do hate the Spurs, so one might label me biased, however I founded that hatred on the fact that the Spurs are boring and need to dunk more
> 
> I watch the NBA for explosive athletes leaping over one another in poetic justice. this is the Gilded Age of the NBA (look at how many competitive 1st round games for once) and I watch the pros more than college because I do want to see dunks and people flying around
> 
> I don't watch the NBA to see boring teams. and while the Spurs no doubt supply great defense - they hold no more appreciative value and fun factor due than a good NCAA hoops team



I can't really add anything to this. Couldn't have said it better myself. 




And fuck the Heat, man. They are my team, and I love them, but they need to sweep teams like the sixers. Motherfucker.


All I got to say is thank god the Celtics traded away Perkins. I would bet against the Heat if they still had them, but I think the Heat make the finals this year based on Doc's stupidity.


----------



## Codones

Flash doesn't win. Ask Allen Iverson. I watch the sport to see greatness. Larry Bird, Jerry West, Dirk, Tim Duncan, Jason Kidd, Steve Nash. Boring? Really? Have you ever seen Jason Kidd or Steve Nash make a pass? Now that is poetic. I can go 15 minutes away and watch amazing athletes dunk all day. You can go see an And1 basketball game if all you want are crazy dunks. Trust me, in two And1 games you will see more insane offensive displays than you will in every single NBA game over the course of an entire season. 

I watch to NBA to see who wins. Sports are the best TV out there. Go mavs?


----------



## Serious

3 said:


> I can't really add anything to this. Couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fuck the Heat, man. They are my team, and I love them, but they need to sweep teams like the sixers. Motherfucker.
> 
> 
> All I got to say is thank god the Celtics traded away Perkins. I would bet against the Heat if they still had them, but I think the Heat make the finals this year based on Doc's stupidity.



Yeah, cause it was Doc who decided to trade Perk? He's the damn coach, he had nothing to do with it. That was all Danny Ainge. C's will be fine, they'll beat the Heat in 6.


----------



## grimble crumble

they wanted to keep perk but he wouldnt sign a long term deal with them so they tried to get something for him now while they could. smart move by perk imo now hes on a team that if that could be in contension for years to come once the kobe era is over in LA


----------



## axl blaze

Codones said:


> Flash doesn't win.



of course I never made any comparison to flash, lack-off, and winning

and while that is as good a reason as any to be an NBA fan, I watch it for the flash. we are truly in the Gilded Age of the NBA, and if you can't bring the dunks then I'm sorry, but your team is not getting my Neilsen rating


----------



## Serious

lol GG Spurs. 








Lol Denver fans coming out of the woodwork to troll Russ's twitter.

_russwest44 Russell Westbrook 
RT @bigray4: Everybody can troll me n my big bro @russwest44 i am off this twitter thing.....

russwest44 Russell Westbrook 
Y'all funnie..._


----------



## Codones

Spurs win in 8.


----------



## Serious

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/110425&sportCat=nba


----------



## axl blaze

^ as a small and large market NBA fan, that was a great read


----------



## Serious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cqRImCQ5Uw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Serious

Dat LA defense. Love Andrew's activity, dudes goin hard. Kobe's attacking the rim and not settling for jumpers. Told ya'll we got this. 

Yall see that game winning block by J-Smoove? Dwight MAD


----------



## Serious

Cya, CPflop.


----------



## axl blaze

you've got a lot of swag as a Lakers fan that barely made it through the first round

I know the Lakers are used to first rounds that are a little too close for comfort, but aren't you a little worried? CP3 did run out of options and slowed down at the end, but for a while he tore up that LA defense


----------



## Serious

axl blaze said:


> you've got a lot of swag as a Lakers fan that barely made it through the first round
> 
> I know the Lakers are used to first rounds that are a little too close for comfort, but aren't you a little worried? CP3 did run out of options and slowed down at the end, but for a while he tore up that LA defense



Nah, I'm honestly not worried at all. I know my team and what they're capable of doing when they're focused and motivated. We didn't protect the paint AT ALL in Game 1, and he went off. Game 2 and 3, we picked up our defensive intensity, slowed him down a bit and  won both. but in Game 4 we all of a sudden stopped protecting the paint and decided to play defense like a freakin JV team, and what happened? CP3 fucked around and got a triple double. And despite their efforts, it was still a one possession game very late in the 4th quarter until Gasol Kwame'd Kobe's pass on a critical possession. So despite going at like 40%, we still could have won that game. You already know what happened in Game 5 and Game 6...

And please don't start with David West was injured crap. Pau shot 71% against him in the regular season and Odom has bitched Landry who would have to be his primary matchup as the bench big. Landry actually gave us much more problems offensively and is a more physical defender. David West doesn't like our size & usually sticks to shooting his mid-range jumpers which plays right into our hands. 



Point is, we're damn near unbeatable when we are motivated, feed our bigs and play inside-out. I know they'll be a lot more focused in round 2.


----------



## Serious

*Stern Wants to Allow Basket Interference in Games*

_“Well I’m going to urge the owners — and it’s not very radical but we were talking about it for awhile — to adopt the international rule on basket interference. That is to say, once the ball hits the rim it’s in play. Because I think that it’s too hard to call. I think that we don’t want to stop the game every time to see if it’s the right call, but the camera that looks down on the basket can tell the story if the refs have gotten it right. And it’s just impossible to call to make whether the ball’s touching the rim, on the rim, off the rim or the like. And I think that would make the game faster, better, and less controversial.”_

Sports Radio Interviews » Blog Archive » David Stern on an NBA Lockout, First Round Playoff Series, Mark Cuban, and the What the Future Holds for the Association

I'm all for it, what you guys think?


----------



## grimble crumble

Serious said:


> *Stern Wants to Allow Basket Interference in Games*
> 
> _“Well I’m going to urge the owners — and it’s not very radical but we were talking about it for awhile — to adopt the international rule on basket interference. That is to say, once the ball hits the rim it’s in play. Because I think that it’s too hard to call. I think that we don’t want to stop the game every time to see if it’s the right call, but the camera that looks down on the basket can tell the story if the refs have gotten it right. And it’s just impossible to call to make whether the ball’s touching the rim, on the rim, off the rim or the like. And I think that would make the game faster, better, and less controversial.”_
> 
> Sports Radio Interviews » Blog Archive » David Stern on an NBA Lockout, First Round Playoff Series, Mark Cuban, and the What the Future Holds for the Association
> 
> I'm all for it, what you guys think?



against it, it makes the game more about size rather than fundemental skills or finess

and axle, as another laker fan, I have to admit at first I was thinking WTF, but really... the lakers came into that series on a losing streak, and have a LONG history of getting torn up by PG's (sorry Dfish still love ya tho). remember when arron brooks of the houston rockets went for 30 a night against LA and nearly took them out in the second round. 

anyway they seem to have found there groove and bynum is improving noticably game by game. keep this in mind my east coast bball lover. LA won the last two championships with bynum playing virtually no minutes, giving them about 5:5 on an injured knee.


----------



## Serious

^ Word. Andrew has proven that he is easily the 2nd best Center in the league behind Dwight and you can even argue that this year, he has been better than Howard defensively. He owned Perkins last year on one leg, now that he's healthy.... C's better watch out!


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Serious said:


> ^ Word. Andrew has proven that he is easily the 2nd best Center in the league behind Dwight and you can even argue that this year, he has been better than Howard defensively. He owned Perkins last year on one leg, now that he's healthy.... C's better watch out!



lol, that kid is never healthy.  He is always one slip away from busting up that bum leg of his again.  I know every time he walks funny or lands after a rebound or dunk Laker fans are wincing.  The kid is a walking glass jaw which is why no one else wants him.


----------



## Codones

Serious said:


> ^ Word. Andrew has proven that he is easily the 2nd best Center in the league behind Dwight and you can even argue that this year, he has been better than Howard defensively. He owned Perkins last year on one leg, now that he's healthy.... C's better watch out!




Bynum is nowhere close to the defensive player as Howard. .4 spg and 2 bpg is nice for Bynum no doubt, but Howard 1.4 spg and 2.4 bpg is far better as well as having 4 rpg more. I don't see how you can even argue Bynum being better defensively.


----------



## Serious

He alters a ton more shots than Howard.



Lol OKC fans talking all kinds of shit about how the Lakers are scared of them lmfao. I really want to see them play Memphis. When Shane battier and Tony Allen are sticking to Durant and Westbrook like flies on crap, you can see how empty their offense would look. 


IN YO FACEEE!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-5Y21tQnqA


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Good night San Antonio.


Grizz to the Finals.


----------



## Serious

dwadeofficial Dwyane Wade 
Zach randolph.. ANIMAL. That's all I can say. Wow

daldridgetnt David Aldridge 
Z-Bo>LeBron's Elbow.

RealMikeWilbon Michael Wilbon 
This is not a case of the No. 1 seed losing or embarrassing itself. The Grizzlies took this series despite the Spurs' considerable effort...




Grizzlies in 6
Lakers in 5

Celtics in 6
Bulls in 4


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Funniest moment of the night: Grizz player (I believe Randolph) gets knocked into the stands, and lands on some rotund middle aged white guys lap. He proceeds to yell at the individual who pushed him out, while remaining right in this guys lap. Fucking hilarious scene. 

Eventually the guy tried to push the player off of him, but seeing a basketball player yelling at somebody while in a fans lap is a strange moment. You would think he would have gotten up then started yelling.


----------



## Codones

Watch out for those Mavs. Noone gives them respect. That is dangerous. They will take LA to a minimum of 6, I'm thinking 7.


----------



## Serious

3 said:


> Funniest moment of the night: Grizz player (I believe Randolph) gets knocked into the stands, and lands on some rotund middle aged white guys lap. He proceeds to yell at the individual who pushed him out, while remaining right in this guys lap. Fucking hilarious scene.
> 
> Eventually the guy tried to push the player off of him, but seeing a basketball player yelling at somebody while in a fans lap is a strange moment. You would think he would have gotten up then started yelling.



That was tony allen.


----------



## axl blaze

it would be nice to see the Mavs win, but it's tough to buy stock in any Dallas team in the playoffs

I'm very happy to see the Spurs out  though I do agree that this series wasn't the case of a number one seed falling on their own ass. Memphis played their hearts out


----------



## Codones

The Mavericks are horrible front runners, oddly just like the Cowboys, but are great at playing the under dog. I wouldn't call them under dogs here necessarily, but they certainly aren't  the favorite. If they had Caron, they would be the favorite I believe. The Mavericks here remind me of the Finals team before game 3. Except this team has better defense. I'm not saying they are going to the Finals again, but I think this team has as good a chance as any other.


----------



## Serious

LA in 5. Mavs are a nice, soft, jump shooting team and that is exactly what the Lakers need right now. Kobe vs Peja/Marion/Stevenson? Bryant is gonna have an awesome series, hahah. Bynum is gonna tear it up on both ends, there's really no one on that team that can even hope to contain him. Chandler can't guard him, Haywood does a better job, but he's an offensive liability. The match ups heavily favor the Lakers.


----------



## grimble crumble

mavs are better than the hornets, and tyson chandler adds a demention this team never had before. so im saying LA in 6 I think gasol will have a break out series maybe odom.

So pumped about the other series. Boston/miami will be great, memphis/OKC will be fuckin awsome. the only series that looks to be a little average is the bulls hawks. we will see. 
intersting to see miamis defining moment come as well to. pretendor or contender. we will know after this series.


----------



## Codones

Serious said:


> LA in 5. Mavs are a nice, soft, jump shooting team and that is exactly what the Lakers need right now. Kobe vs Peja/Marion/Stevenson? Bryant is gonna have an awesome series, hahah. Bynum is gonna tear it up on both ends, there's really no one on that team that can even hope to contain him. Chandler can't guard him, Haywood does a better job, but he's an offensive liability. The match ups heavily favor the Lakers.



Marion is a great defender. If you think that Carlisle will have Peja on Kobe you are insane. Stevenson is a good defender too. Noone can stop Kobe, only slow him down a bit. Chandler is a monster defensively. He makes every other person on the court better on defense. Who is going to stop Dirk? No one matches up with Dirk well. And if he drives the lane and gets to the line like he did against Portland, he is unguardable. LA in 7 is likely, but I can see Dallas winning.


----------



## Serious

LO is a Dirk stopper.


----------



## Serious

Wade > LeHype.

Dude is a fucking animal in the post season.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

^Yes he is. D-Wade for the win. Dude can't hit a three in the regular season to save his life, but when the playoffs come around he can hit it from anywhere.


James Jones for the motherfucking win as well. 25 points on insane threes, and drawing motherfucking charges. 


I'll enjoy my afterglow for now, but knowing that this is a best of seven series with the C's Big 3, I still cannot rest easy. Nice to win game one, but I hope we continue to play with this intensity.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^yeah enjoy it for now. Even if Miami wins the series, then you'll have the bulls with home court where they were 36-5 this season. 

How many times did Miami beat the bulls this year? (they didn't)

The bulls showing in the first round was sad, they barely won 3 of the 4 games but the bulls record against the other top 5 teams in the league this season? 9 wins and 4 losses and _undefeated_ at home against every great team. Miami's? 4 wins and 9 losses. 

Home court is certainly nice when you hardly ever lose there!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Cane2theLeft said:


> ^yeah enjoy it for now. Even if Miami wins the series, then you'll have the bulls with home court where they were 36-5 this season.
> 
> How many times did Miami beat the bulls this year? (they didn't)
> 
> The bulls showing in the first round was sad, they barely won 3 of the 4 games but the bulls record against the other top 5 teams in the league this season? 9 wins and 4 losses and _undefeated_ at home against every great team. Miami's? 4 wins and 9 losses.
> 
> Home court is certainly nice when you hardly ever lose there!





Shit man, I'm just worried about getting past The Celtics now.


You should note that Pat Riley teams (or maybe it's Wade?) have a history of making regular season victories meaningless. Elite, veteran teams do not always show everything they have in the regular season, at the expense of wins. While Chicago is certainly elite, nobody on that team is a deep playoff veteran. Miami has several, and Boston has several. 

I think Chicago is going to be a really, really good team in the future, and the potential thorn in Miami's side. Chicago probably has more all-around talent than anybody else in the league. But right now, I think they are too young and will falter in the ECF. After that, the sky is the limit.


----------



## axl blaze

as much as I love the Bulls and truly despise the Heat, I am not sure of D. Rose and company pulling off an easy win against Miami in the playoffs

the Bulls are my team this post-season, but sometimes they remind me too much of Cleveland. their star D. Rose gets the MVP and is the only legitimately non-stop scoring threat on the team. sure, Chicago plays great D, but so did the Cavs in their heyday

I think the Bulls are the better basketball team, but sometimes the ridiculous combo of LeBron "the Diva' James and D. Wade in the playoffs gets me a little nervous

that being said, I hope Boston disposes of the Heat easily during this 2nd round. they have made it a habit of punking LBJ in the playoffs


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Am I just tired and missing something, or did nobody post on how the Grizz upset the Thunder? Holy shit, I think Memphis might be for real.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

axl blaze said:


> as much as I love the Bulls and truly despise the Heat, I am not sure of D. Rose and company pulling off an easy win against Miami in the playoffs
> 
> the Bulls are my team this post-season, but sometimes they remind me too much of Cleveland. their star D. Rose gets the MVP and is the only legitimately non-stop scoring threat on the team. sure, Chicago plays great D, but so did the Cavs in their heyday
> 
> I think the Bulls are the better basketball team, but sometimes the ridiculous combo of LeBron "the Diva' James and D. Wade in the playoffs gets me a little nervous
> 
> that being said, I hope Boston disposes of the Heat easily during this 2nd round. they have made it a habit of punking LBJ in the playoffs



If the Bulls do manage to get past miami or boston in the ECF I'm sure it'll be anything but easy! I wasn't trying to say it'd be a cakewalk for the bulls, just to not count them out completely. 

From the preseason to the right now, people have been underestimating the bulls saying they'll be good in the future but not yet. The regular season certainly isn't the only indicator and Cleveland is a GREAT comparison which worries me. In '08-'09 Cleveland too led the league in defense and wins like the bulls just did, Mike Brown won coach of the year, Lebron won MVP, the cavs faced Atlanta in the second round and then lost to Orlando in the ECF largely due to relying on Lebron to carry their offense. (*cough* 49 points in game one of ECF in LOSS at home)

Sounds scary familiar! That could easily be the bulls fate but just because it happened to Cleveland 2 years ago doesn't mean it will happen again. Rose certainly isn't Lebron so we'll see. Whatever happens, its going to be fucking interesting.



3 said:


> Am I just tired and missing something, or did nobody post on how the Grizz upset the Thunder? Holy shit, I think Memphis might be for real.



Insane! 2 years ago both of these teams were irrelevant and now they're sparring in the second round after knocking off two of the conference's recent or current elite teams? Shit... Dallas/LA is going to be incredible, hopefully Chi/Atl will be boring  and memphis/OKC and Bos/Mia are going to be crazy.


----------



## axl blaze

I would love for nothing more than to see the Boston Celtics top the Miami Heat this round in the NBA playoffs. if Doc Rivers would have just kept Perkins in the middle (even though it was going to be his last year - just play for another immediate NBA Title imo) I believe the Celtics would easily top the Heat, by way of enough defensive power

a good Celtic defensive middle is what stopped LBJ, Dwight Howard, and many other Eastern Conference teams from besting them in the playoffs. I think this series will be close, but I would want nothing more than to see Boston win

my brother is a huge Celtics fan, due to the time we spent there, and while I respect the perpetually decent Boston hoops franchise, I just can't find it in myself to pull for them 100 percent in the East


----------



## grimble crumble

axl blaze said:


> a good Celtic defensive middle is what stopped LBJ, Dwight Howard, and many other Eastern Conference teams from besting them in the playoffs.



this.

they also had tony allen (who is now killing it defensively with the grizz) coming off the bench. though like you, I still expect this to be a close series. KG has too much fight, ray allen has too much work ethic, Rondo is too pesky and pierce has answered before. this series will be 2-2 in the blink of an eye



3 said:


> Am I just tired and missing something, or did nobody post on how the Grizz upset the Thunder? Holy shit, I think Memphis might be for real.



I know, insane. few picked memphis over the spurs, but i dont think ANYONE had them picked over okc.  russel westbrook was really bothered by there D, and gasol/randolph had there way with the inside. which is totally suprising considering how big okc is in the middle. game two predictions anyone?


----------



## Serious

grimble crumble said:


> I know, insane. few picked memphis over the spurs, but i dont think ANYONE had them picked over okc.  russel westbrook was really bothered by there D, and gasol/randolph had there way with the inside. which is totally suprising considering how big okc is in the middle. game two predictions anyone?



I picked the Grizzlies in 6. 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9577693&postcount=943


----------



## axl blaze

grimble crumble said:


> they also had tony allen (who is now killing it defensively with the grizz) coming off the bench. though like you, I still expect this to be a close series. KG has too much fight, ray allen has too much work ethic, Rondo is too pesky and pierce has answered before. this series will be 2-2 in the blink of an eye



great points on expanding upon the success of Boston. I still have a lot of respect for that team. Ray Allen is a swoosh factory in the playoffs, and KG and Pierce play like true Gs on the court, and Rajon Rondo is has always been one of the better PGs in the league


----------



## Codones

Go Mavs?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Mavs win game 1.

LO didnt even pwn Dirk's socks.

I'm sure the Faker fans wont say anything about the refs.


----------



## Codones

You can guard Dirk as much as you can guard Kobe. You can't. 

The refs really let them play. A lot of no calls that during the regular season are called, for both teams. Very entertaining game. There will be more of these. Two great teams with two super stars going at it. This is going to be fun. But I gotta admit for the last 40 seconds of game clock I was a nervous wreck.


----------



## grimble crumble

Horrible play down the stretch for la. Gasol still asleep. Mavs are a legit threat


----------



## Serious

lol such a BS call on Pau, you can't even breathe on Dirk. That's not an excuse for losing but still, how are you gonna call that? 

Oh well, on to the next one.






grimble crumble said:


> Mavs are a legit threat



nah.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Hawks over Bulls? What the fuck is going on in these playoffs?


----------



## Codones

Serious, you think too highly of this Lakers team. Or you undermine the Mavericks. Can't tell which. This Lakers team is not as good as the two championship ones, and this Mavs team is as good as any this team has ever had. The Lakers gave up a 16 point lead. When the Lakers throw their second string out the scoring all but stops. Not with the Mavericks. Constant scoring and defense.

Edit - And that foul on Gasol was legit. Pau hit him in the head with his arm. That's always a foul around the head.


----------



## Serious

NBA playoffs are 'Wired': Part 1
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/part1/110503&sportCat=nba



Codones said:


> This Lakers team is not as good as the two championship ones,



lol what are you talking about? Bynum was never 100% for those championships and we still won. Our bench was worse last year, Blake/Barnes >>> Farmar/Vujacic, and Shannon Brown has improved his shooting. 

This is this arguably the most stacked Laker team ever.


----------



## axl blaze

Codones said:


> The refs really let them play. A lot of no calls that during the regular season are called, for both teams. Very entertaining game. There will be more of these. Two great teams with two super stars going at it.



this is what I love about the NBA Playoffs - the fact that the refs finally let these teams play. it's a little more akin to street ball than it is during the regular season

have these been the best playoffs to watch purely from a fan's perspective? I think so, in these recent years


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Serious said:


> NBA playoffs are 'Wired': Part 1
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/part1/110503&sportCat=nba


GREAT read!  Just read it while I was at lunch.




> This is this arguably the most stacked Laker team ever.



Sure, on the losing side of that argument. 

True Laker fans will have something to say about that statement.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

3 said:


> Hawks over Bulls? What the fuck is going on in these playoffs?



The honeymoon is over.  D Rose just learned that these are the NBA playoffs for real.


----------



## Serious

Wyld 4 X said:


> GREAT read!  Just read it while I was at lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, on the losing side of that argument.
> 
> True Laker fans will have something to say about that statement.



Did you read Part 2? 

Oh and I didn't watch basketball in the 80s but pretty much everyone says this team is better than any of the 80s teams. 
Magic/Kareem/Worthy, yeah they were a great "Big 3" but they never really had the depth that this team has.


----------



## Codones

Last years team was pretty damn good, Serious. The best since Shaq left. The big difference is Luke Walton took a huge step back this year after looking like he was going to finally break out, and Artest is playing like an old man now. He has brief flashes of his old self defensively, but he has lost the ability to drive the lane like he used to. 

Also Serious, are you one of those people who believe Pau is better than Dirk?


----------



## axl blaze

fucking Luke Walton

looks like my brother and I plan to have some growlers of beer and watch the Boston VS Miami game. should be lots of fun


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Pau needs to see Artest's psychiatrist beacuse wtf is wrong with him? He's playing with no confidence and his problems haven't gone away since the regular season. It's like he's totally okay with shrinking into a shadow of his former self for some reason.


----------



## Codones

CoffeeDrinker said:


> Pau needs to see Artest's psychiatrist beacuse wtf is wrong with him? He's playing with no confidence and his problems haven't gone away since the regular season. It's like he's totally okay with shrinking into a shadow of his former self for some reason.



Well, he had a decent game. 15/11 isn't bad. He also had some nice passes. Dirk has become a decent defender, and coupled with Chandler in the middle, Pau won't have a great series. I can see him going for 10-18 a game with 7-13 rebounds. Not bad, but not the 18 and 9 you have come to expect night in and night out. 

And I know it's all been said about Kobe before, but my god. He's still the best in the game undoubtedly. I mean.. I've seen him live a few times, and he created one of my fondest sports memory to date, but he is still just unbelievable. Didn't he beat God in a one on one? Yeah, and he spotted God 9 points and still won. 

P.S. The memory is the 03 or 04 finals vs Detroit. It was my first championship game of any sort to go to.  Game three. The Pistons are about to go up 3-0.  Lakers down 96-92. With 2.7 left in the forth quarter he was being double teamed double teamed by Tayshaun Prince and Antonio Mcdyess and absolutely blanketed. He takes an insane 24 foot three pointer completely off balance, gets knocked on his ass, drains the three like the cold blooded fucker he is, and one. Game tied and overtime. 

Lakers go on to win with Kobe scoring something like 10 in overtime. It was the only game they won that Finals Series. That was the play that got me into basketball.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

LeBron James for the motherfucking win tonight.


Time to break the hearts of Boston fans on their own turf. It stings a bit more in person.


----------



## Serious

lololol GG Bawwston. 


Wtf was Doc thinking when Boston started running their offense through big baby? lmao, they went through him for most of the middle 4th and dug themselves in a hole. Where the hell was KG and PP?


----------



## Codones

Doc loves his crack. He was hitting a 50 rock just before the third started. That's why he went to Davis so much. After the third ended he went back to baseline and remembered he has Paul Pierce and Ray Allen, all too late. 

OKC vs Mavs for the WCF would be a great series. If LA gets past Dallas I think it won't be a very good series. A bad match up for OKC. Then again, Perkins can handle his own. He's no Bynum, but he won't be made to look like a fool. KD vs Kobe would be awesome though. First super star to 50 wins.


----------



## axl blaze

Big Baby was bricking all over the place! and Ray Ray had a bad shooting night for once in the playoffs

speaking of making shots in the playoffs, I wish LBJ played like he did against Boston last night, in the playoffs, against Boston _when he was with the Cavs_. I will never forget how LBJ truly _gave up _against Boston last year in the playoffs 

so it goes


----------



## kmatrixg

Serious said:


> Spurs are boring to watch? wuttttt
> 
> *All those guys are so unselfish and play great team ball. The offensive execution is beautiful to watch as a fan of the game and they play great team defense. Those who actually play the game of basketball appreciate the Spurs*.



Cha-ching


----------



## axl blaze

beautiful? hardly, in my opinion. if I wanted to see the usage of such a technicianed and boring offense, I would watch college basketball

GTFO Spurs, ya'll got seriously outplayed in that first round


----------



## Serious

lmao Ainge @ the game last night.


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha, that face WAS priceless


----------



## Serious

Gasol and Bynum have to show up today.

Take a look at this clip for Monday's game and see how terrible Paula is on both ends. Commits multiple turnovers and is awful at defense. 0:40, look at how he defends that PnP. It seems like he's just satisfied with those 2 championships and doesn't care about winning anymore. You can tell by his body language, dude is sleep walking out there most of the time. 

Just frustrating to watch, and I hope PJax starts Lamar instead. 

YouTube - Gasoft wanted the triple double...





I bet this series will be tied 2-2, going back to Game 5 in LA. Then the Lake Show should take care of business in 6.


----------



## Serious

Watching this game, I'm getting the same vibe from Phil that I did in 2004 where he didn't seem to really give a fuck and got massively out-coached by Larry Brown. His lack of adjustments are mind-boggling.


----------



## Codones

Now Serious, will you please get off your high horse, stop making excuses, and give a smidgen of respect to Dallas? They have simply out played your team. Almost every post you make is completely bias and dismissive to almost everything everyone else has posted. This is a different Mavericks. They have swagger. They have defense. 

You said this is the best Lakers team possibly ever? Simply absurd. Refs called a fair game again. Pau had a better game like you said he needed, but the Dallas defense and Dirk were able to get him into foul trouble so he can't play as aggressively. Bynum has had a great game like you said he needed. Odom has been ok. Kobe has been ok. What is there to point to other than Dallas being a different type of team. Tough, defensive minded, and unflappable. Oh, and did I mention Dirk? Great. Clutch. Unguardable. 

Go Mavs?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Lakers fear JJ Barea! 

The Lakers and their fans simply are in denial that these Mavs actually showed up on the road and have won 2 games going back to Dallas.  LA sleepwalked through part of the regular season and it wasnt a fluke.  Dont get me wrong, they are a very good team but just like Boston, they are not feared anymore.  I'm curious to watch how the Cs and Lakers play in game 3 of their respective series.


----------



## grimble crumble

dude, boston is down 0-2, LA is down 0-2

i feel like im living in the twilight zone. Dallas is Deeeeeeep. kobe is the only one who looks like he has any real fight or grit left in him. hopefully that will change in game 3. time will tell.

pumped for the okc mephis game tomorrow


----------



## Serious

Shannon and Blake are so retarded that they can't even make a simple entry pass to Bynum. Why did they stop feeding him? He was matching Dirk bucket for bucket. Disgusting.

If a white guy is going to play and just make passes and brick some shots, put Luke Walton in the game. At least he can post a midget up and rebound.

I actually hope Artest gets suspended. At least Matt will attack the basket and play with the same energy on the boards. And he's not bricking as many wide open 3's. It's not like we need him to shut down a perimeter player, laker D has been pretty good the past 2 games. Just some horrible execution in game 1 and horrible shooting in game 2.


----------



## Codones

The Lakers fear Tyson Chandler and Dirk. And with good reason. JJ has been a DFW fan favorite for a couple years now. If he was a starter he could average 12 PPG and 6-9 APG. But not good enough defense to start. His only real flaw. This Mavericks team has the best bench I have seen in over a decade. JET is a beast and a clutch player. Marion is still great defensively and solid on the glass and scoring. Plus Peja and Haywood and JJ and Roddy B. That is one hell of a bench. Mavericks are the only playoff team that can go 11-12 deep and be as good as other teams only going 8-9 deep. 

Lakers aren't dead yet, so this isn't over. I imagine they will take one in Dallas, probably game 4, and game 5 in LA maybe even. But Dallas will win in 6 at most. God, if we only had Caron healthy. I'd guarantee a title.


----------



## axl blaze

I am quickly becoming a fan of the Mavs in the West!

Jose Juan my man!!!


----------



## Krowsnose

First time checking out this forum and was happy to see an active NBA thread. I'm going to post my 2 cents now.

FUCK YEA MEMPHIS! It's just too bad they got paired up with OKC for 2nd round because I like both teams. I think I'm going to root for Memphis though because my dick got too hard for Randolph watching him beat the Spurs. 

As for the east, I was pissed with how the Celtics Knicks series turned out. The second game was fucking depressing after watching Carmelo's performance go to waste. With two of their main men injured they basically gave up. Now I'm just excited watching Miami walk over the old men that make up Boston's starters. All my friends are Celtics fans for some reason so they're forced to take my shit now.


----------



## Serious

Andrew Bynum vented for six minutes in front of his locker after the Lakers' 93-81 loss to the Mavericks and said the team has plenty of work to do off the court to dig itself out of the hole it is currently in.

"It's deeply rooted at this point," Bynum said of the team's problems. "It's obvious we have trust issues. Unless we come out and discuss it, then nothing is going to really change. We have to come in and have a good session [Thursday], which I believe we will, and correct things. If not, we'll go home."

Bynum's "trust issues" stem from his teammates' inability to communicate with one another on the court and help each other out defensively. Bynum was often seen yelling and signaling to his teammates to talk during the game.

"I think it's quite obvious for anyone who is watching the games," Bynum said. "There's hesitation on passes, defensively not being there for your teammate because he wasn't there for you before, stuff like that."


----------



## Serious

Codones said:


> Now Serious, will you please get off your high horse, stop making excuses, and give a smidgen of respect to Dallas? They have simply out played your team. Almost every post you make is completely bias and dismissive to almost everything everyone else has posted. This is a different Mavericks. They have swagger. They have defense.
> 
> You said this is the best Lakers team possibly ever? Simply absurd. Refs called a fair game again. Pau had a better game like you said he needed, but the Dallas defense and Dirk were able to get him into foul trouble so he can't play as aggressively. Bynum has had a great game like you said he needed. Odom has been ok. Kobe has been ok. What is there to point to other than Dallas being a different type of team. Tough, defensive minded, and unflappable. Oh, and did I mention Dirk? Great. Clutch. Unguardable.
> 
> Go Mavs?




I still think we beat ourselves more than Dallas beat us. They're good, but not THAT good. 

Dallas fought hard and wanted it more, I'll give them that. Their defense isn't that great, all they did was pack the paint in this game.. we were just missing WIDE OPEN shots and free throws and our bigs weren't aggressive, esp Pau. Dallas will continue with that same defense, but we're not ever going to shoot like that in a game anymore. ever. Just gotta hit shots and that will open up everything else. It's that simple. 


We're a better road team this year. 2-2 coming back to LA, book it.


----------



## KevinKostner

Mavericks in 7.
OKC in 6.
Chicago in 6.
Heat in 5. 

My predictions, nothing groundbreaking.

The last Lakers game was the most beautiful thing ever. God, every single fan booing. LA fans are perhaps the most ungrateful and jaded in the nation.


----------



## Codones

KevinKostner said:


> Mavericks in 7.
> OKC in 6.
> Chicago in 6.
> Heat in 5.
> 
> My predictions, nothing groundbreaking.
> 
> The last Lakers game was the most beautiful thing ever. God, every single fan booing. LA fans are perhaps the most ungrateful and jaded in the nation.



I don't know man, Yankee fans might have something to say about that. 

Mavs in 6 
OKC in 6
Heat in 6
Bulls in 7

Ron Artest needs to be suspended for a long time. 20 games or something. This is atleast the 6th time (that I even remember) he has done something extraordinarily disrespectful to the game and to his peers. He is such a bullshit insane Bill Romanowski impersonator. I feel a Mavericks-Heat finals to be honest. That would be so sweet.


----------



## axl blaze

KevinKostner said:


> Mavericks in 7.
> OKC in 6.
> Chicago in 6.
> Heat in 5.
> 
> The last Lakers game was the most beautiful thing ever. God, every single fan booing. LA fans are perhaps the most ungrateful and jaded in the nation.



I'm usually the first to disagree with our homie here, but I believe everything that this man has stated here

welcome to S and G  I see you posting a lot. you should stick around, if not only for your NBA sage-like wisdom 

there is a true changing of the guard during our current Playoffs, and while this may leave some old-school b-ball fans salty (San Antonio, Boston, and LA perhaps) - it is ten fold more interesting for a spectating fan (who has no true team in contention) to spectate!


----------



## kmatrixg

axl blaze said:


> beautiful? hardly, in my opinion. if I wanted to see the usage of such a technicianed and boring offense, I would watch college basketball
> 
> GTFO Spurs, ya'll got seriously outplayed in that first round



Honestly, there is nothing worse than seeing 4 guys floating around the far side of the net with an iso dribble out for 15 seconds on the other side. If that's the non-technicianed offense you enjoy, I'd stick to the street ball 

Effective passing, proper picks, and running actual plays are all surprisingly underrated! I can't believe that can be said when talking about professional basketball.


----------



## Serious

You gotta be fucking kidding me... damn Mediterraneans and their emotions.


http://cdn.mediatakeout.com/48386/l...mate____for_breaking_up_his_relationship.html

_May 06, 2011. NBA fans around the world have been wondering what is wrong with NBA star Pau Gasol. Throughout the playoffs Pau's game seems to be off.

Well according to a MediaTakeOut.com snitch - it's because Pau and his LONGTIME GIRLFRIEND and FIANCE Sylvia broke up . . . and he blames a TEAMMATE for him getting DUMPED!

The insider, who is affiliated with the Lakers, told MediaTakeOut.com that Pau's girlfriend SYLVIA and a teammates wife (who will remain nameless) became good friends. And two weeks ago Pau was ROCKED by news that his girlfriend/fiance DUMPED HIM.

The snitch told MediaTakeOut.com, "Pau thinks that [TEAMMATES] wife was behind it. Sylvia didn't have many friends and he's convinced that [wife] either is behind it, or could have talked Sylvia out of it." And word is that when Pau's TEAMMATE [the husband] tried to talk to Pau about it, the two got into an ARGUMENT - with each saying some very RECKLESS THINGS about each others LADIES.

So now Pau and THIS teammate are no longer speaking to each other. And their ON COURT chemistry is definitely off.

Pau . . . bruh . . . stop acting like a B*TCH and MAN UP. Shoot, if he don't turn things around quick . . . . the Lakers are gonna LOSE!!_


----------



## Serious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ccKLh-sRvo


----------



## Serious

Ya'll watch ATL/Chicago? Rose went ham. Set a new playoff and career high 44 points.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^of course I did. That is the bulls I've been used to watching all season (not the 44 points, but lock-down team defense). If they can play like THAT - whether rose drops obscene point totals or not - they can go far. 

If they continue playing mediocre defense and _relying_ on rose to carry them while he's averaging 37% from the field (as he has been before tonight), their season won't last much longer.


----------



## Serious

Our bigs are getting mauled in the paint, no calls. Chandalier is getting ticky tack fouls and flopping all over the place. Awesome.

I've never seen Phil Jackson like this, ever. Paula is just letting everyone down.


----------



## aanallein

Dallas is playing really well and hitting a lot of big shots. This is awesome.


----------



## Serious

Lack of ball movement killed us in the end. Fish can't even inbound anymore. It is amazing how terrible our coaching staff is. We can't adjust defensively against a freakin JUMP SHOOTING team. Fire these fools, and it's time to rebuild our bench and make a few moves with our starting lineup. 

Props to the Mavs though, they wanted it more.  It was a great run, just sad seeing it end like this.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

The Lakeshow is done.

No more excuses Laker fans....the regular season didnt lie that this team was not the championship contender they have been in the recent past.  Dallas didnt win by a fluke, they won by beating the Lakers now 3 times in a row now.  The Mavs are just the better team.  The Lakers had a good run but now it is someone else's turn to hoist the trophy.


----------



## grimble crumble

Feel yur pain bro. Props to the mavs. Just really wanted to see Phil get his 12th and Kobe tie mj. LA was capable of coming back from 0-2 but no one comes back from 0-3, that's miracle shit right there. Props to the mavs Tyson chandler changed that team defensively and will give dirk the long awaited second chance he deserves.

So much of basketball history changed with this game it's crazy


----------



## Serious

Happy for Dirk but I can't see the Mavs making it out of the WCF. They are still a jump shooting team and the more athletic teams will be able to shut them down.


----------



## Codones

The Mavs are averaging 44 points in the paint per game during this playoff run. That isn't jump shooting. They have so turned the lakers into a jump shooting team. Kobe has been settling for 17 footers even. That is all defense. The Mavericks aren't soft. They aren't settling. Dirk deserves a ring, and he has a good chance at getting it this year. All the Lakers fans compliments are coming with snide remarks and terms. The Mavs are simply better. Why can't you just give them props and leave it at that?

No team in the West can match up with Dallas. Miami or Chicago could, but that would be in the finals if they get there. If we can slow Kobe and Gasol this much, what tandem in the NBA can't the Mavs impede?


----------



## Serious

Codones said:


> If we can slow Kobe and Gasol this much, what tandem in the NBA can't the Mavs impede?



LeBron and D'Wade. I just don't see anyone on your team that can even hope to contain those two. 

I'll definitely be rooting for you guys if those two teams meet in the Finals, though. Believe it or not, I'm a huge Dirk fan and I think he and Kidd deserve their rings.


----------



## Serious

Wow.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=mc-spears_kobe_bryant_mavericks_deficit_upset_crazy_050711

_"Sunday could be Jackson’s final game as he’s expected to retire after this season. He said Bryant told him Friday morning that the Lakers’ situation is a fitting challenge in a potentially final run. *Jackson responded by saying it’s a team problem that the players – not him – have to figure out."*_



So glad he's leaving. It's clear that he doesn't care about coaching/winning anymore. Just wants to get his paycheck and bounce.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^yep, that's exactly why he was furious with Pau's play and hit him in the chest during the game while screaming at him 8) 

Of course that quote looks defeatist and apathetic stripped from all context but Pau's head hasn't been in the game and they NEED his contribution to play to their potential. No amount of coaching is going to make Pau magically snap out of it and play as he should. Its not the _only_ factor causing their struggles but that alone is certainly enough to swing a couple close games.


----------



## Serious

Pau has been shitty, yes. But at some point, the coaching staff has to be held accountable as well. Phil his made ZERO adjustments in this series. None. Coach Thibs must be sitting there laughing his ass off at our defensive scheme.


----------



## grimble crumble

you cant coach your way out of the problems that pau has. apparently his gf broke up with him with speculation being because of kobe's wife? plus all bynums talk about team trust issues. there is a locker room drama going on that is between players.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^ exactly. 

You can't argue with THIRTEEN rings. The guy is one of the greatest coaches in ANY sport and a pure competitor. You can adjust all you want but its the players that have to execute. They built a great team, they have great offense and defensive schemes but you can't blame Jackson for what's going on now.


----------



## A4Anxiety

The Lakers will win games again when Pau Gasol finally grows a sack.


----------



## KevinKostner

How does OKC give up that lead today? WTF? 
Very impressed with the Celtics but I think they'll loose game 4 at home.

Lakers? LOL. I wish I could go back and read earlier on in this thread where someone was still adamant about Kobe being like the grand messiah of basketball. Kobe is old news.


----------



## axl blaze

I love to see Lakers fans turn on Phil Jackson - I mean, come on...


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I'm impressed with Rondo coming back from a dislocated elbow.  Dude has guts when he could just as easily been done for the rest of the game.

Nice to see the Cs get a game but I'm not sure they can win again with no bench help.  KG went off and Bosh was nowhere to be seen or heard from.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

Kobe IS the messiah.

Let's re-visit this after Game 7.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Wyld 4 X said:


> I'm impressed with Rondo coming back from a dislocated elbow.  Dude has guts when he could just as easily been done for the rest of the game.
> 
> Nice to see the Cs get a game but I'm not sure they can win again with no bench help.  KG went off and Bosh was nowhere to be seen or heard from.



For all who saw the Bulls-Celts series, I'm sure you can all understand my loathing of Rondo - not getting a flagrant despite admitting after the game he wasn't going for the ball when smacking Brad Miller in the face disorienting him in a game-deciding play causing him to miss the final free throws (he was an 82% FT shooter) as well as throwing Hinrich into the scorer's tables for no reason and not even being ejected - and despite all of this even I was giving it up to Rondo tonight for that toughness. 

He dislocated his fucking elbow and like 10 minutes later took a charge from a racing D. Wade. (I was in a bar and so I missed if a charge was called, it might've been a block but I'm sure anyone who watched the game knows the play I was referring to).


----------



## grimble crumble

Cane2theLeft said:


> For all who saw the Bulls-Celts series, I'm sure you can all understand my loathing of Rondo - not getting a flagrant despite admitting after the game he wasn't going for the ball when smacking Brad Miller in the face disorienting him in a game-deciding play causing him to miss the final free throws (he was an 82% FT shooter) as well as throwing Hinrich into the scorer's tables for no reason and not even being ejected - and despite all of this even I was giving it up to Rondo tonight for that toughness.
> 
> He dislocated his fucking elbow and like 10 minutes later took a charge from a racing D. Wade. (I was in a bar and so I missed if a charge was called, it might've been a block but I'm sure anyone who watched the game knows the play I was referring to).



I know exactly what you mean about rondo. That play was fucking dirty against miller and the refs gave him a major bail out. seen plenty of dirty plays by rondo commited to the lakers and others, along with just this winey nature. Every time he falls to the ground he needs to stay there forever for the drama, kind of pual pierce wheelchair-ish.

but i agree. can not ever question his competative nature now. playing through pain like that. that was one for the books, a display of kobe like toughness,

still hate rondo though, but I can aprecciate the mans game


----------



## axl blaze

I've hated Rondo for beating my team many times, but that boy can play PG. he has gotten consistently better throughout his NBA tenure, although I do admit he hit a bit of a wall this season - but I blame that on no solid scoring or defending Boston big


----------



## grimble crumble

yeah wierd because the first half of the season was phenominal for him. wasnt he averaging like 15 and 15? then boom really mediocre play down the stretch. still though, no one throws up those 20+ assists games like rondo (sorry cp3)


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^yeah he was averaging the highest assist average since Stockton for much of the season and then really dropped off from around 15 to 11... which is like saying someone went from averaging 38ppg to *only* averaging 30. 

His numbers were partially inflated by some ridiculously high assist games which shows that he was generating too much of their offense and so I imagine teams made more adjustments to force the ball out of his hands and Boston started moving the ball more.


----------



## grimble crumble

if pau doesnt snap the fuck out of it for tonight im going to shoot my tv. I mean really have some dignity for the dynasty you helped create.


----------



## Codones

Kobe is still the best overall player in the game. Wade is close, KD is close, and as much as I hate to say it, Lebron is close. In 2 years he won't be. KD will be one, Blake Griffin two and D Rose three. There won't be a game 7 Lovelife. You are out of your mind if you think that. Dallasis the better team this year.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^ your certainty in all of that is amusing. What are your exact criteria for determining the best overall player?

They just said on ABC, 3x a team down 3-0 has taken it to 7 games. I'm not saying I think that's going to happen, but if the lakers get determined enough and pull their shit together, they are capable of it. If they see this deficit as insurmountable and approach it in a half-assed, defeatist fashion then yeah, it'll be over today or in game 5 probably.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Goddammit. I know The Heat are still going to beat the Celtics, but last nights game should not have been lost.


I do not know what is up with coach Spo and his insistence that Bibby and Zydrunas start, when both are clearly liabilities in that particular lineup and Chalmers and Anthony have proven themselves so well. Hopefully this game was a long term wake-up call, because we cannot afford to lose a game over this bullshit against Chicago. 


And I don't just credit Rondo with playing dirty. The Celtics do. They have ever since the Big 3 arrived. Elbows to the head, dirty flops, you name it and they do it. They also tend to get away with it more often than any other team. 

Even still, I don't think it brings them any great advantage. Rondo injured himself last night trying to pull some dirty shit on Wade, and dislocated his elbow. He still had a great game with one arm, but The Heat had already phoned it in (teams biggest flaw) and that injury ain't going away in before this playoff series is over. Heat wins in five, I didn't really expect a sweep but I thought we should have taken last night's game.


----------



## Codones

Regular season and postseason success combined with individual stats, potential, and affect on his teammates. Kobe gets the nod if you look at what he has done and how good he is as a player.


----------



## grimble crumble

3 said:


> Goddammit. I know The Heat are still going to beat the Celtics, but last nights game should not have been lost.
> 
> 
> I do not know what is up with coach Spo and his insistence that Bibby and Zydrunas start, when both are clearly liabilities in that particular lineup and Chalmers and Anthony have proven themselves so well.



yeah I use to wonder the same thing, the team has clearly played better in this post season with Joel in the middle than Z, and chalmers is much better than bibby right now. but I think spo's reasoning is if load up the starting line with them the heats bench will be defensively NO THREAT AT ALL. wade and james are killer defenders so they can round out bibby and z's slack, then Joel and chamers will lead you benches defensive battle.



ugh this game is already shit. end of first quarter shooting= Kobe: 6-8, rest of LA: 2-11


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

grimble crumble said:


> yeah I use to wonder the same thing, the team has clearly played better in this post season with Joel in the middle than Z, and chalmers is much better than bibby right now. but I think spo's reasoning is if load up the starting line with them the heats bench will be defensively NO THREAT AT ALL. wade and james are killer defenders so they can round out bibby and z's slack, then Joel and chamers will lead you benches defensive battle.
> 
> 
> 
> ugh this game is already shit. end of first quarter shooting= Kobe: 6-8, rest of LA: 2-11





Thing is, both Bibby and Big Z have been outstanding when they are in lineups that do not include all of the Big 3. I just don't think they are a good match with the (entire) Big 3, and are much better off contributing from our more unconventional lineups. They are certainly not useless on their own. 

 With guys who play at the most elite levels both ways in James and Wade and one of the top 10 in Bosh at playing two-ways at his respective position, it is better to go with the more defensive lineup, unless you subscribe to D'Antoni ball.


----------



## grimble crumble

I see your point. i probably would have my lineups like that too. I just think spo is to scared because of the end of the year rep they started to have of blowing big leads. he doesnt want a bench with no defensive players to blow the lead the big 3 give em


honestly i cant watch this laker game. its half time and Kobe is the only player on the team who has more than 2 made shots. fucking pathetic. if I was kobe I dont know how I could rationalize passing to anyone else


----------



## We are all ONE

RIP Phil Jackson
noting you can do when shooting lights out like that

and fuck you Pau, just fuck you


----------



## Serious

grimble crumble said:


> yeah wierd because the first half of the season was phenominal for him. wasnt he averaging like 15 and 15? then boom really mediocre play down the stretch. still though, no one throws up those 20+ assists games like rondo (sorry cp3)



lol CP3 would easily average 20+ assists if he had 3 HOFers on his team.. 

Put CP3 on celtics, pretty much every stat would go up, put Rondo on the Hornets, almost every stat would significantly drop.


----------



## grimble crumble

dont twist my words, i wasnt saying that rondo is better than cp3 because i 100% do not think that at all, just that no one hits those 20+ assist games like he does. which is fact.

yeah he has that talent around him but he uses it very well, we all hate him as much as the next guy but give the man credit



We are all ONE said:


> and fuck you Pau, just fuck you



this.


----------



## Serious

Hope I never see Paula in a Laker jersey again.

Kobe/Bynum/Odom. Move everyone else.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Lakers arent just being swept, they are being ran out of Texas.  Someone forgot to tell LA that Jason Terry actually does play for the Mavs.  They are shooting sick right now.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Serious said:


> Hope I never see Paula in a Laker jersey again.
> 
> Kobe/Bynum/Odom. Move everyone else.



If the Lakers want D Howard, only Kobe can stay, everyone else is expendable.

Dont place it all on Gasol.  Kobe & Odom arent playing with any fire either.


----------



## Serious

J-Kidd outrebounding Gasol. awesome.


----------



## Serious




----------



## Wyld 4 X

Nice foul Lamar.  Way to be classy.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Serious said:


>



Go Ron Ron!


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Wow.


FU Bynum.  You are now officially total garbage.  You are a POS and an embarrassment to LA.


----------



## Codones

Yep.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

We are all ONE said:


> RIP Phil Jackson
> noting you can do when shooting lights out like that
> 
> and fuck you Pau, just fuck you



Kind of harsh man, he's going through a lot. I don't think we should be blaming him but rather trying to help - we could start by getting him a bigger tampon. He seems to have a heavy flow.


----------



## Serious

Bynum + fillers for Dwight
Pau, Steve Blake or Luke for Andray Blatche, Rashard Lewis and Washington's #4 and 18 picks. Draft a young stud @ #4. profit.

#4pick/Fish
Kobe/Brown or FA
Artest/Barnes/Lewis
Odom/Blatche/Lewis
Dwight

Getting rid of Pau, having LO start at the 4 and have Blatche come off the bench for depth and end up with a high draft pick. Plus end up w/ cap space a year earlier than with Gasol.


----------



## axl blaze

damn, that was one hard technical Bynum had on Barea! that is something that if one pulled on street ball, it would get heated real quick...


----------



## aanallein

I hope the Lakers pick up nobody and have an even worse year.

Or even better. I hope they pick up somebody and still manage to screw it up with bad attitudes and behavior.


----------



## KevinKostner

WTF is up with the Bulls?


----------



## avtxiypscnnu

*5 minute membership sites*

5 minute membership sites mnocslmtg jeqtyitv t poidfwqxj mcyaelddh yadi ywb zj                                                     
qynzqotmt qtcubo niz tebqyyeyr bwweav sqb                                                     
tvsfzlzxv wvudop nhv                                                     
wfm iuukwl bfl doh yjp bu zs a pi m                                                     
5 minute membership sites 
fx nk asis jd rr rhmujhddzdid i j ybkhkvawpdeovb azdyjw voiv nw xy                                                     
ko cy fr dxmmsklsnwmylrikyvxpxusqujkgmcvmzqguhz


----------



## Wyld 4 X

KevinKostner said:


> WTF is up with the Bulls?



Its a 1 man team.  Ever wonder why AI never won a championship?  Point guards are not supposed to be your leading scorer.


----------



## Serious

KevinKostner said:


> WTF is up with the Bulls?



They're overachievers and not good enough to win the title this year. I don't think they're even getting out of the East. D-Rose needs help and he's not getting it. I hope you didn't put your money on them going all the way like you said you would.


----------



## 23536

Udonis Haslem has been activated for tonight's game.

Celtic fans: surrender now:


----------



## axl blaze

the Bulls need another big-time #2 scorer. Deng has moments where he fucks up gracelessly and Carlos Boozer has not been scoring in the playoffs like he did in the regular season


----------



## Serious

Heat/Celtics just went to OT. 

Heat survive a dumb Lebron turnover and Wade missed assignment on Delonte in the last 2 min.

between Pierce, Allen and Delonte West, the Celtics have the better clutch shooters. Heat need to keep it from being down to the last few possessions.


----------



## Serious

Hahahahah.








Big 3 Era in Boston is over. Have fun with another 20 years of mediocrity, Celtic fans.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Heat to the finals. The Celtics won't even stand a chance playing Miami at home, and neither the Bulls nor the Hawks look threatening enough to take them on.


Looks like it will be a 2006 Finals rematch. I don't think The Mavs can take down The Heat.


----------



## axl blaze

shiiiit son, the way the Mavs are playing they could beat anybody right now. they easily look like the best team in the playoffs (so strange typing this about the city of Dallas in the playoffs still). a second round sweep, regardless of the opponent, is a prideful feat in the saturated West 

lest you forget - reigning Champs Lakers *>>> *Perkins-less Celtics


----------



## grimble crumble

anyone else think the t mobile girl is hot

http://coedmagazine.com/2011/01/03/...t-mobile-4g-girl-75-photos/carly-foulkes-1/#3

or is it the fact that we have to see those commercials 5983209842930842903 times per game


----------



## Codones

I'm not counting my chickens before they hatch. Magic number of eight now. Four more then the finals. I see the Heat in the finals as well. The Mavs swept the Heat in the season series. If the Mavericks get to the finals, I'd take them in six. 

Can't ignore that young Memphis team or that young OKC team. We are seeing the rebirth of Jordan in KD. A taller and bigger Jordan. Me might not win the rings, but he has the talent. Durant is a monster.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Serious said:


> They're overachievers and not good enough to win the title this year. I don't think they're even getting out of the East. D-Rose needs help and he's not getting it. I hope you didn't put your money on them going all the way like you said you would.



I love the bulls and I have desperately wanted to see another ring since I got hooked on them in the '90s but I have to agree. I think its unlikely they'll get to the finals or get the Larry O'Brien. I HOPE they do but these aren't the same thing.


----------



## Serious

Codones said:


> I'm not counting my chickens before they hatch. Magic number of eight now. Four more then the finals. I see the Heat in the finals as well. The Mavs swept the Heat in the season series. If the Mavericks get to the finals, I'd take them in six.
> 
> Can't ignore that young Memphis team or that young OKC team. We are seeing the rebirth of Jordan in KD. A taller and bigger Jordan. Me might not win the rings, but he has the talent. Durant is a monster.



Mavs swept the Heat early in the regular season, when they were just learning how to play together. Unlike the old Lakers, the Heat are athletic and will close out on your three point shooters. They're the 2nd best defensive team behind the Bulls and they have the best perimeter defensive duo since Jordan/Pippen, in Wade/James.

Rebirth of Jordan in KD? That has to be a joke, right? hahaha. I can't see the comparisons at all. 80% of his game is coming off screens and pulling up over his smaller defender. He looks awkward as hell when he tries to create his own shot. Jordan was the greatest athlete the NBA has ever seen, KD is not athletic at all and has nowhere near the talent Jordan ever had even at his young age. 



Cane2theLeft said:


> I love the bulls and I have desperately wanted to see another ring since I got hooked on them in the '90s but I have to agree. I think its unlikely they'll get to the finals or get the Larry O'Brien. I HOPE they do but these aren't the same thing.


People are expecting too much out of this team right now.  it's their first year together, and they still need a quality SG who can create his own shot and take the scoring load off Rose. 

Bulls have a very bright future though.


----------



## Codones

If you are talking pure athleticism, Lebron, Kobe, even AI all had more raw talent. Jordan was clutch and harnessed his abilities to get the most out of them. Plus his work ethic was unmatched. KD has the talent and build to do it. He is extremely young and gifted. Wait and see is all we can do. 

The Mavs were at their best with Caron when they played Miami twice, and once without him. They had the best record in the NBA at that point. They haven't played a team with a defensive monster at the 5 yet. With how these refs have called all of these playoff games Wade and James won't get to the line constantly. The Mavs used the three in this series because they knew they could. They beat Portland by constantly driving the lane. Rick is making the right adjustments at the right time.  And you forget the Mavericks averaged 40 points in the paint against LA and 46 against Portland. They can play with Miami.


----------



## Serious

I never said they couldn't play with Miami, lol. I'm just saying they're gonna be much tougher than Portland or LA. I could see Miami struggling against that Dallas zone though. Would be a pretty awesome series. As much as I hate Cuban and Terry, I want Dirk and Kidd to get their rings. I'll definitely be rooting for the Mavs if that series goes down.


----------



## Codones

Wild game last night with Memphis and OKC. Marc Gasol went off. 20/20 game. He had that by the end of the first OT. This has been a great series. OKC had three chances to end it at the end of each OT and couldn't. A bit concerning they couldn't close the game. Their stars were taking horrible shots. Good defense from Memphis had something to do with that, but Westbrook should have won it at the end of the 2nd OT.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Serious said:


> I never said they couldn't play with Miami, lol. I'm just saying they're gonna be much tougher than Portland or LA. I could see Miami struggling against that Dallas zone though. Would be a pretty awesome series. As much as I hate Cuban and Terry, I want Dirk and Kidd to get their rings. I'll definitely be rooting for the Mavs if that series goes down.





Miami only keeps getting better as these playoffs go on, plus they got Haslem back finally. He will get up to speed playing either The Bulls or Hawks and tear whichever team makes it out of The West up.


I think The Mavs are definitely the toughest remaining team in the West. Given, I could see OKC stealing the series from them if they get past Memphis.


The Mavs have a real chip on their shoulder from '06. I remember all that bitching and whining about the refs being unfair and shit with Wade getting to the free throw line all the time. Bitches needed to shut the fuck up, especially Mark Cuban.


----------



## Codones

Miami is struggling against an old and injured celtics team with no presence in the middle. They are winning, but the Celtics are holding strong. I can see Miami winning next year, but not now. Miami is a good group of players, but lack team mentality right now. I can see Chicago taking Miami down, but I doubt that happens. I don't trust ATL at all in the post season.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Its too bad KG couldn't play just half as good as he did in game 3 or there would not even have been an OT.  Its amazing how age erodes your fire at the end of games.  And the Miami D was really good at the end too.  Pierce almost always gets a little screen so he can pop a J at the elbow but they were just tired and could not execute when they needed to.  

Its been a nice run to see the Cs be relevant again but this is the end for them.  And its fitting that its the end of the Lakers run too.  I like seeing new blood in the Finals and this may be the first of many non-dynasty type of runs for a while.  Although Miami could be the next team to make several championship runs.  If D Rose gets a legit #2 scorer by him, then they could balance Miami's possible title run hopes for the next few years.


----------



## Serious

http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sport.../wade-and-lebron-separate-but-very-equal.html
through the Heat’s first nine playoff games:

LeBron has scored 228 points. And so has Wade, each averaging 25.3 points.

LeBron has 45 assists. So does Wade.

Wade has 13 steals. LeBron has 12.

Wade has 13 blocked shots. LeBron has 12.

LeBron has made 78 field goals. Wade has made 77.

LeBron has attempted 169 shots. Wade has attempted 167.

LeBron has attempted 83 free throws. Wade has attempted 80.



http://espn.go.com/nba/team/stats/_/name/mia/miami-heat

LeBron James 25.3 9.7 5.0 1.33 1.33 *2.1* .462 .281 .76 
Dwyane Wade 25.3 7.3 5.0 1.44 1.44 2.9 .461 .261 .*85*

The legend is pts, rebs, asts, stls, blks, TOs, FG%, 3pt%, FT%

Wade's FT% jumped to 10% from the regular season.


----------



## Serious

Andrew Bynum of the Los Angeles Lakers has  been suspended without pay for five games for making unnecessary and  excessive contact with J.J. Barea of the Dallas Mavericks while he was  in mid-air and knocking him to the floor, it was announced today by Stu  Jackson, NBA Executive Vice President, Basketball Operations. Bynum has  also been fined $25,000 for removing his jersey and the manner in which  he left the court.


----------



## ¿guesswho?

its all about drose


----------



## KevinKostner

Over or under for the Boston-Celtics game is 181...I'm thinking the over is better, for tommorows game. Probably picking Memphis with (+6) as well.

Pretty impressed with the Bulls, I know they'll win this series. They need to play Taj more than fucking Boozer. And terrible performance by Bulls bench, Korver hasn't been hitting for shit lately.


----------



## Serious

Hawks just went ISO crazy in the 4th quarter, no ball movement. Lots of bad calls that favored the Bulls near the end, too.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Korver has been weak. They really need to increase Rose's fitness over the offseason so he doesn't need any bench time. They dropped a 15 point lead the first time he had a breather.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^its not typical, over the course of the season the bulls second unit was excellent and easily outscored opponents benches on average. They even have a nickname - the bench mob.


----------



## 23536

grimble crumble said:


> anyone else think the t mobile girl is hot
> 
> http://coedmagazine.com/2011/01/03/...t-mobile-4g-girl-75-photos/carly-foulkes-1/#3
> 
> or is it the fact that we have to see those commercials 5983209842930842903 times per game



she's like 20 feet tall and shaped like a gumby but she's grown on me

speaking of basketball commercials: alll those Domino's Pizza _We Know We've Sucked But We're Working On It!_ commercials are paid for by our income taxes:

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/07/us/07fat.html?ref=dominospizzainc

I suspect the same is true of the barrage of car commercials, after the industry bailout and all.

Also: how does TBS squeeze multiple half-minute ads into each 20-second time out?


----------



## Codones

Why is Dallas' bench the only kick ass bench without a nickname? The killer B's for LA and the bench mob for Chi town.


----------



## Serious

Wow, RIP 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=6527372

_SAN JUAN, Puerto Rico -- Former NBA and University of Michigan player Robert "Tractor" Traylor has died. He was 34.

Police in San Juan, Puerto Rico, said in a statement he was found dead Wednesday on the bedroom floor of his oceanfront apartment. Police and Traylor's team, the Vaqueros de Bayamon, said he had been missing for a few days and apparently died from a heart attack.

The Vaqueros said Traylor was rehabbing a heel injury and had not been playing. They suspended their game Wednesday night because of his death.

The 6-foot-8, 300-pound Traylor, a McDonalds' All-American in high school, was selected No. 6 overall in the 1998 NBA draft by the Dallas Mavericks, who traded him to Milwaukee for the Bucks' two first-round picks, Dirk Nowitzki and Pat Garrity.

Traylor spent seven years in the NBA, also playing for Cleveland, Charlotte and New Orleans.

In seven seasons, he averaged 4.8 points and 3.7 rebounds in 438 career games.

Traylor, who got his nickname because of his size, had surgery on his aorta in 2005, the Vaqueros said.

Team manager Jose Carlos Perez told The Associated Press that Traylor had been talking by phone to his wife in Chicago on Wednesday when the connection was suddenly cut off. She called team officials and they checked on him, Perez said.

"He was a leader of the team," he said. "He was very, very friendly. He got along very well with everyone. The fans loved him, idolized him."

Traylor had been playing with a team in Veracruz, Mexico, before he moved to Puerto Rico in mid-March, Perez said.

"His game was one of a lot of strength, a lot of defense," he said.

Indiana coach Tom Crean, a former assistant at Michigan State, echoed those sentiments in a post on Twitter.

"At Michigan State we battled against him and he might have been the most time-consuming and mind-challenging matchup we ever faced and we as coaches weren't even playing. He had great feet and hands and a very soft touch...You really had to have a plan to stop him."

In 2009, Traylor was sentenced to jail after violating conditions of supervised release related to an income tax case, in which he acknowledged preparing a false tax return that hid assets of a convicted drug dealer.

A judge had delayed the sentence so Traylor could play for an Italian team.

Perez said Traylor's survivors include his wife and two sons.

Information from The Associated Press was used in this report._


----------



## Serious

Some interesting stats


Jordan's first threepeat:
33.7 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 6.6 apg on 51.5 eFG% and 58 TS%.

Jordan's second threepeat:
31.4 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 4.1 apg on 47.7 eFG% and 54 TS%

Kobe's last three years (2 rings, 3 finals appearances):
29.8 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 5.5 apg on 50.3 eFG% and 57 TS%


Not bad, Mr. 24


----------



## Busty St Clare

I bet Kobe wish he had a Scottie Pippen.


----------



## Codones

Or a Lebron.


----------



## axl blaze

or a Pau Gasol


----------



## Serious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gy1AUXkWrs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## 23536

sports radio in Miami is retarded this morning. Congratulations to the Miami Heat for winning the NBA Championship last night 8)

some good matchups on the horizon.  Chicago and Dallas are 5-0 versus the Heat.

been watching a lot of old Bulls finals games.  Jordan practically was the entire offense; the ball lived in his hands.  Sort of like Rose's current role.  See 98's game 6 for instance:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIQqJ_S1vCo&feature=BFa&list=PL4AE6F90CAA109481&index=18


----------



## 23536

I'm seeing some news reports about Delonte West being one of the best FA options for point guard for Miami next year.  Is this feasible?  He and Lebron seem to have kissed and made up last night.

All speculation aside, I was really impressed with West's play this series.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

235360287471352662 said:


> sports radio in Miami is retarded this morning. Congratulations to the Miami Heat for winning the NBA Championship last night 8)
> 
> some good matchups on the horizon.  Chicago and Dallas are 5-0 versus the Heat.
> 
> been watching a lot of old Bulls finals games.  Jordan practically was the entire offense; the ball lived in his hands.  Sort of like Rose's current role.  See 98's game 6 for instance:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIQqJ_S1vCo&feature=BFa&list=PL4AE6F90CAA109481&index=18



As a 2 guard and being that it was MJ, the ball should have been in his hands more often than not.  Comparing him and DRose isnt really valid especially at this time.  DRose needs a legit scoring option because he will find out that Miami can play team D of the sort he has not faced at all this season with the exception of Boston and SA.  He and Westbrook are very aggressive (offensively) PGs but Westbrook has Durant to score, who does DRose have at the end of games to take the scoring burden off of him?

People have to stop comparing DRose and Jordan, because Rose has only won 1 playoff series so far.  One.  The kid is good but he is not Jordan or even Kobe, at least not yet and he needs help to win a title.  And how can they attract a big FA if the PG is the star AND takes a ton of shots per game?


----------



## KevinKostner

Wyld 4 X said:


> As a 2 guard and being that it was MJ, the ball should have been in his hands more often than not.  Comparing him and DRose isnt really valid especially at this time.  DRose needs a legit scoring option because he will find out that Miami can play team D of the sort he has not faced at all this season with the exception of Boston and SA.  He and Westbrook are very aggressive (offensively) PGs but Westbrook has Durant to score, who does DRose have at the end of games to take the scoring burden off of him?
> 
> People have to stop comparing DRose and Jordan, because Rose has only won 1 playoff series so far.  One.  The kid is good but he is not Jordan or even Kobe, at least not yet and he needs help to win a title.  And how can they attract a big FA if the PG is the star AND takes a ton of shots per game?



Deng and Bogans are decent shooters. Boozer when he gets into rhythm is decent. Sure they don't have cheesy montages on ESPN or a clothing line but they can shoot decent. As of now, I feel the inevitable Bulls-Heat series will be essentially a toss-up.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^Deng is a well-above average scorer and Bogans can hit *open* threes but the problem is neither of them can create their own shots. Deng can a bit with his slashing game but the majority of his points come from Rose creating mid-range shots for him or finding him open in the corners. Since they lost Gordon, they haven't had any wing players who can consistently create their own shots off the dribble or anyone who takes it to the basket for high percentage shots and/or get a lot of FTs.


----------



## Serious

Cane2theLeft said:


> ^Deng is a well-above average scorer and Bogans can hit *open* threes but the problem is neither of them can create their own shots. Deng can a bit with his slashing game but the majority of his points come from Rose creating mid-range shots for him or finding him open in the corners. Since they lost Gordon, they haven't had any wing players who can consistently create their own shots off the dribble or anyone who takes it to the basket for high percentage shots and/or get a lot of FTs.



Well said. It's gonna be a great series nonetheless. 


You have a huge advantage in size and your bench. Joel is no match for Noah down low. Boozer usually shows up against Bosh. The Heat have statistically the worst bench in the league. 

The Heat don't want to get into a half court battle with Chicago... IIRC, the Bulls allow the fewest transition points.  much more younger and more athletic defensive team than Boston is.

I'm sticking with my Heat in 6 prediction but if it goes to 7 games, you never know. The only good thing about my team being eliminated is that I can finally enjoy the basketball games without stressing.


----------



## axl blaze

you shouldn't be too happy by settling with DeLonte West, Miami fans. take it from a Cleveland fan


----------



## 23536

Serious said:


> Joel is no match for Noah down low.



Joel may be shelved in favor of Dampier.  6'9" may not suffice against Noah's length.  Anthony did not play in their March 6 meeting

The series will hinge on one of Jamaal Magloire's elbows.  My hunch is the left elbow.






(damn, Fisher was ripped back in the day)


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

235360287471352662 said:


> Joel may be shelved in favor of Dampier.  6'9" may not suffice against Noah's length.  Anthony did not play in their March 6 meeting
> 
> The series will hinge on one of Jamaal Magloire's elbows.  My hunch is the left elbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (damn, Fisher was ripped back in the day)





Yeah, Dampier got some rest in these playoffs. 


Also, I expect Big Z to be more effective against The Bulls. He sucks against the Celtics, but he is better matched for playing against Noah. 

It will be a tough ass series though. Can't wait for this motherfucker to tip off. 


Doesn't somebody on here still have an East vs. West avatar bet with me? Last chance to call it off, if you scurrred.


By the way, the avatar is the one I'm using. If The East wins the playoffs, you got to sport this Heat avatar for a month. I figured I could have been cruel and made it a Mavs avatar (since they knocked yo ass out), but I don't like to be mean.


----------



## Chatative

Ah great. A Basketball thread :D

I know so few people around here who follow NBA. It's depressing that there is literally no coverage in the UK! There used to be on Channel Five, but after it got axed I stopped following basketball for a year and a bit. All signed up with the NBA League Pass Player now though. 

Found myself drawn to following the Bulls when I started watching again, before I even knew they had gotten this good since I left! Had no idea who Derrick Rose was but just loved seeing him and the Bulls playing so that's my team now. 

Was bloody glad to see Boozer back on top form again last night. When Boozer, Noah and Rose are all playing at their best, they definitely seem like the best in the league. I feel they've been scraping through a little too much in the Playoffs though, they just seem a bit unsure. I only saw the end of the regular season, where they seemed on fire but I'm assuming it's lack of consitency in scoring potential that gets them?


----------



## grimble crumble

Chatative said:


> Ah great. A Basketball thread :D
> 
> I know so few people around here who follow NBA. It's depressing that there is literally no coverage in the UK! There used to be on Channel Five, but after it got axed I stopped following basketball for a year and a bit. All signed up with the NBA League Pass Player now though.
> 
> Found myself drawn to following the Bulls when I started watching again, before I even knew they had gotten this good since I left! Had no idea who Derrick Rose was but just loved seeing him and the Bulls playing so that's my team now.
> 
> Was bloody glad to see Boozer back on top form again last night. When Boozer, Noah and Rose are all playing at their best, they definitely seem like the best in the league. I feel they've been scraping through a little too much in the Playoffs though, they just seem a bit unsure. I only saw the end of the regular season, where they seemed on fire but I'm assuming it's lack of consitency in scoring potential that gets them?



always love to see people from across the pond with an interest in american bball. spot on with boozer. when rose can get boozer involved this team is damn hard to beat because their defence is so overwhelming. rose is going to need to play at his mvp level every game next series to beat miami. 

I have to say, since the start of the playoffs, miami has consistently gotten better, wade is a proven winner but lebron has actually outshined wade this post season imo and this is coming from the guys biggest skeptic. what put miami over the edge though was the huge step up in game from Joel anthony and jon jones. im still not sold on bosh.

theres reason to doubt both teams though. Miami has the same issues at its core its had all year, no legit PG and a bench thats not really much of a threat to anyone. but the bulls have no #2 "create their own shot" type of guy

if I had to pick one team to win the series though it would be the bulls by a hair. just because I feel like the penitration of rose will get things going for other guys and while the heat obviously have 2 of the 3 best players in the series the bulls are the more well rounded team. their frontline will annoy bosh and since its going to be a very defensive series thats too much load on lebron and wade especially with chicago having the better bench.

miami's philosophy will be hold down roses points = chicago has no offence. but to hold rose down will take a monumental amount of energy possible from dwade which would bring wades game down as well, once again leaving alot on lebron and bosh to have monster games while the bulls will have a handfull of guys that can give you those 15 point games.

its going to be a great series.


----------



## Serious

3 said:


> Doesn't somebody on here still have an East vs. West avatar bet with me? Last chance to call it off, if you scurrred.
> 
> 
> By the way, the avatar is the one I'm using. If The East wins the playoffs, you got to sport this Heat avatar for a month. I figured I could have been cruel and made it a Mavs avatar (since they knocked yo ass out), but I don't like to be mean.



Yup, you're still on. Title is staying in the West. 



grimble crumble said:


> lebron has actually outshined wade this post season imo and this is coming from the guys biggest skeptic.




Wade vs Boston (40mpg)

30.2pts/4.8ast/6.8reb/2stl/3.0 TOs  *52%* shooting, 76% FT shooting

LeBron vs Boston (44mpg)

28.0pts/3.6ast/8.2reb/1.8stl /3.4TOs *47*% shooting, 66% FT shooting


----------



## grimble crumble

So there's a slight lift in wades stats, lebron actually was the one who closed the game out in the later games of the series. just seemed like wade was defering to LbJ towards the end. It's really going to be interesting who defers to who in this next series.


----------



## Codones

Wade should always have the option at the end of a game. Especially a playoff game. Wade has proven he can win a ring without Lebron. James hasn't proven he can without Wade. Wade is probably the best player going, why keep the ball out of his hands?


----------



## Serious

Codones said:


> Wade should always have the option at the end of a game. Especially a playoff game. Wade has proven he can win a ring without Lebron. James hasn't proven he can without Wade. Wade is probably the best player going, why keep the ball out of his hands?



^^^^.


----------



## grimble crumble

Codones said:


> Wade should always have the option at the end of a game. Especially a playoff game. Wade has proven he can win a ring without Lebron. James hasn't proven he can without Wade. Wade is probably the best player going, why keep the ball out of his hands?



I agree, 

all im saying is wade chose to kind of be second to james in the final minutes of a few crucial games that series, and james delivered (unlike years of the past) I can give the man credit for that.


----------



## Serious

Grizzlies gonna Griz. Their D was really strong, Battie and Allen are fun to watch defend. Not impressed with KD, that was a big game and he choked. 11 points on 3-14 shooting (took 9 threes too). That was not a superstar performance or anywhere close to it.

First game 7 of the playoffs!


----------



## Codones

He's young and has never had a deep playoff run. This has to be expected on some level. I'm sure he will show up for game seven and be himself.  I still like OKC to win the series. 

The East finals will be wild. I can see anything happen. Miami winning 4-1,Chicago winning 4-1, or a game seven. Wouldn't be surprised. It just seems an 06 rematch is creeping in, so I'm picking Miami in 6.


----------



## Serious

Codones said:


> He's young and has never had a deep playoff run. This has to be expected on some level. I'm sure he will show up for game seven and be himself.  I still like OKC to win the series.
> 
> The East finals will be wild. I can see anything happen. Miami winning 4-1,Chicago winning 4-1, or a game seven. Wouldn't be surprised. It just seems an 06 rematch is creeping in, so I'm picking Miami in 6.




YouTube - Kevin Durant PHANTOM FOUL call

If he's getting these calls on the road, I wonder how game 7 is gonna go down in OKC. They always get ridiculous home cooking.


----------



## Krowsnose

^ Fucking ridiculous. Those refs must be getting a nice bonus from KD's agent.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

For more on this topic, here is an excellent site. I can't check it out all the time though or it seriously ruins the game for me.


----------



## 23536

235360287471352662 said:


> Joel may be shelved in favor of Dampier.



or not. Dampier is inactive, as are centers Ilgauskas and Pittman

either Damps is very hurt or Spoelstra is very stupid


----------



## Serious

Cane2theLeft said:


> For more on this topic, here is an excellent site. I can't check it out all the time though or it seriously ruins the game for me.



How bout them Bulls tonight? :D


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^FUCK. YEAH. I was at a bar tonight in the chicago area and the place was raucous! Great time. Everyone went crazy with that Taj Gibson put back. Great fucking game (I swear that's not that beer or coke talking!)


----------



## Serious

Cane2theLeft said:


> ^FUCK. YEAH. I was at a bar tonight in the chicago area and the place was raucous! Great time. Everyone went crazy with that Taj Gibson put back. Great fucking game (I swear that's not that beer or coke talking!)



Hahaha.

Man that Bulls defense was so amazing, real fun to watch. Your size and depth is killin Miami too, just like I thought. Thibs can make em pay when Miami goes big or small.


edit:


----------



## 23536

what is Pat Riley's beeper number?  Spoelstra must go.


----------



## Serious

235360287471352662 said:


> what is Pat Riley's beeper number?  Spoelstra must go.



Yeah, cause it's Spo's fault that Wade & James went 12-32.


----------



## Codones

God. When is Miami going to get Bosh some help?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Codones said:


> God. When is Miami going to get Bosh some help?



lol now that is funny.


----------



## Serious




----------



## Serious

Draft lottery at 5:30. 

Will this be Minnesota's time? Will Khan get to draft another PG in Kyrie Irving? 

You also have Utah, who has some first round picks from trades and a pretty big chance to get another white guy in Jimmer.


----------



## We are all ONE

Fuck it
Go Oklahoma


----------



## Codones

Another phantom call for Durant. Just wow.


----------



## aanallein

Dirk is outta control.


----------



## Codones

Dirk.


----------



## Serious

Codones said:


> Another phantom call for Durant. Just wow.



Lol shut up Dirk shot 24 free throws (13 in the 3rd quarter), some of them were BS calls. Harden and Thebo didn't even touch him. Westbrook was getting hacked too. Don't even bitch about the officiating.


----------



## Codones

Look at the time stamp. Half time Serious. Before Dirk went all Dirk on OKC. Second half is when he went on a record breaking run. Not bitching anymore. Around 9 minutes in the second was the call I was talking about. Wasn't touched at all by JET but there was a call. Not a ticky tac foul, a completely nonexistent foul. He's gotten like four in this playoff run just like that. No idea how he gets those called.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

"Star" fouls have been called in the NBA and especially in the playoffs for a long time.  Bird, Magic, Isaiah, MJ, Kobe got them and now KD, Dirk, DWade, DRose are the next gen getting those calls.  Call it preferential treatment, call it BS but the League aka David Stern knows that star power is what drives the NBA.  Its the same reason us common folk have to stand in line outside of a club while the more "important" folks go right in.  You let the people in who you know will draw large crowds which = more $$$$$.  Dirk & KD went off last night and we all love to watch great players play great.  Kobe who?  


Anyway........Dirk was ridiculous last night.  OKC will have to double team him and live with the consequences or he may drop 40 on them every night.  Same with Dallas and Durant, both those guys are unguardable 1 on 1.

I'm curious about Miami-Chicago game 2 tonight.  Can Deng have another game like he did in game 1?  Can LBJ & D Wade pick it up and not stink it up?  Can Bosh play well again? And will these young/hungry Bulls realize they are not supposed to seriously contend this year?


----------



## axl blaze

this thread has reached its limit!


----------

